# Concert(s) & spectacle(s) vu(s) dernièrement?



## DandyWarhol (13 Décembre 2004)

Un peu dans le prolongement du thread concernant _la musique qu'on écoute_, je propose ici à ceux qui sont intéressés de parler des derniers concerts ou spectacles qu'on a vu, qu'on pense aller voir, qu'on a adoré, détesté etc....!! 
Ca devrait donner un bon partage de gouts, émotions, "coup de gueule" etc.. :mouais:  

*DW*


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Décembre 2004)

Bon je vais commencer, sans trop rentrer dans les détails, les quelques concerts vu ces 2 dernières semaines:

*Natacha Atlas à Turin*: concert intimiste, super ambiance, très bon son, très émouvant!
*Rachid Taha à Milan*: concert digne de lui, rempli d'énergie!!! Super dernier album qui vaut d'etre joué sur scène!
*Faithless à Milan*: je connaissais peu, pas aimé du tout, tout se ressemblait à mon gout. 
Le son était TRES TRES fort. Beaucoup trop fort, insupportable meme, je suis parti largement avant la fin.
*Europa Riconosciuta (Opéra) à la Scala de Milan*: Ma première à la Scala :love:  A priori, ce n'était pas mon style de spectacle.. mais.. wow cette sale mythique vaut completement sa réputation! A faire au moins une fois dans sa vie, meme si on pense ne pas aimer!  

*DW*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Dernier concert en date : mercredi 8 décembre à Lyon

*Le super méga concert de M !*

Que dire... je ne peux trouver de mot pour exprimer ce que j'ai ressenti pendant le concert et le talent de M n'est plus à démontrer.

Voilà !


----------



## FANREM (13 Décembre 2004)

Je vais encore fausser les stats, mais en environ 3 semaines, j'ai vu :

en concert : Kings of Leon, Snow Patrol, Automato, Tom Mc Rae, Morrissey, James Maker, Blink 182, Sugarcult, Robots in disguise, the Servant, I am X, Bloc Party, Cali, et une Regina quelque chose dont je ne me souviens plus du nom  :rose:

comme expo : Veronese profane

comme spectacle : Florence Foresti


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

j'ai vu tres peu de concerts mais jai eu la chance de
voir le dernier donné par Petrucciani.......

il m'as laissé un merveilleux souvenir


----------



## FANREM (14 Décembre 2004)

Pas un grand succes ce fil

Enfin, puisqu'on est dans les concerts, la location est ouverte pour Kasabian le 27 janv au Trabendo


C'est le groupe le plus inventif du moment, et un des meilleurs permiers albums depuis bien longtemps. La presse Rock est unanime dans son ensemble    Pas vu un tel consensus depuis OK computer :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (14 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas un grand succes ce fil


Oui dommage.. ça aurait été intéressant.. :sleep: 



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, puisqu'on est dans les concerts, la location est ouverte pour Kasabian le 27 janv au Trabendo
> C'est le groupe le plus inventif du moment, et un des meilleurs permiers albums depuis bien longtemps. La presse Rock est unanime dans son ensemble  Pas vu un tel consensus depuis OK computer


A propos de concerts et groupes (ré)inventifs.. Jad Wio est de retour! Il y a eu deux concerts début décembre à Paris, mais je n'ai pas pu m'y rendre


----------



## molgow (14 Décembre 2004)

Mon dernier concert : Prohom


----------



## Le chat (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Dernier concert en date : mercredi 8 décembre à Lyon
> 
> *Le super méga concert de M !*
> 
> ...




Vénard, moi je vais le voir à Pau... il me tarde
Sinon j'ai vu à Toulouse The hives : bien sympa
et The international noise conspiracy : super aussi
 :rateau:


----------



## DandyWarhol (15 Décembre 2004)

The Hives j'avais envie d'aller les voir mais j'ai raté le concert.. je l'ai su trop tard  

Par contre c'est vrai que *M* en concert, c'est un spectacle assuré! Moi j'ai adoré, je l'avais vu au festival de fourvière à Lyon il y a 3/4 ans.

Je sais pas si ça en intéresse mais en 2005 il y a aura de nouveau le spectacle "Elvis Story", pour qui aime Elvis, ou qui voudrait avoir une idée de ce qu'il représentait sur scène, c'est une expérience vraiment superbe que je vous conseille! 
J'y suis allé l'année dernière et j'étais émerveillé, bienque je sois fan, et que d'ordinaire j'aurais tendance à éviter les pseudos spectacles d'imitateurs! Mais là c'est completement.


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

mon dernier concert c'était le Mercredi 20 octobre 2004 (aussi précis qu'une montre suisse direz vous) mais c'est facile avec le billet sous le nez 

c'est le Sriracha Tour avec Lofofora+Eths+Noxious enjoyment etc....

Ah ETHS est sa belle Candice... que de souvenir  :rose: je suis amoureux 


c'était à la vapeur de Dijon  ! un trés bon moment sauf pour mes oreilles ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

puree, encore 4 mois de patience pour voir laura pausini  :rose:


----------



## dool (15 Décembre 2004)

Antoine hervé, fantastique...avec une premiere partie sublime mais il a un nom a couché dehors donc je ne le citerais pas 




			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier concert : Prohom



Punaise, je me souviens les avoir vu a Grenoble a peine leur premier album sorti...j'ai accrochée comme une malade tout le concert...mais quand ils se sont arrêtés, l'entourage n'avaient retenu que les images a caractère salace et les paroles un peu hard (donc n'avaient pas aimé   ). Du coup j'ai acheté l'album dans la foulée et ne l'ai écouté qu'en intimité pendant des années 
J'ai vu qu'ils tournaient en ce moment et j'aurai aimé voir ce qu'ils pouvaient bien donner en live aujourd'hui mais mais mais il y a eu un mais 
Tu me raconteras pitit animal au toit sur le dos ?  

Pour M, je l'ai vu a Monjoux cet été....on ne peut décrire ce spectacle => c'est a voir ! et a adoré


----------



## Le chat (15 Décembre 2004)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier concert c'était le Mercredi 20 octobre 2004 (aussi précis qu'une montre suisse direz vous) mais c'est facile avec le billet sous le nez
> 
> c'est le Sriracha Tour avec Lofofora+Eths+Noxious enjoyment etc....
> 
> ...



J'ai vu Lofo l'année dernière... ca déchire!!!!
Bravo


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

Héhéhé des connaisseurs !! ca me plait 

aller bonne continuation et vive le MEtal


----------



## Dedalus (15 Décembre 2004)

Guère été au concert depuis six mois. 
Dernier en date Pharoah Sanders au New Morning


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

Lorsque les danseurs du Ballet Preljocaj jouent _"N"_, un véhicule de pompier est de faction devant le théâtre qui les accueillent. 
_"N"_ est une pièce explicitement déconseillée "aux jeunes enfants, aux femmes enceintes, aux personnes épileptiques ou porteuses de pace maker et d&#8217;appareils auditifs". 
 La pièce comportent 75 minutes d'infrabasses et plus d'une demie-heure d'effets stromboscopiques continus. Elle est le fruit d'une collaboration entre Angelin Preljocaj et le groupe Granular Synthetis, un duo dont l'objectif est de fondre l'image et le son dans un même mouvement.

    A l'opposé du calme et de la volupté de l'avant-dernière création du directeur du Centre Chorégraphique National d'Aix-en-Provence, _Near Life Experience_, _"N"_ (lisez "Haine") parle de mort, de guerre, de torture, d'humiliation. Bref, de violence. Primitive, brutale, élaborée.






 Durant une heure et quart, dans une succession de tableaux tous plus époustouflants les uns que les autres, les 12 danseurs, parfaits, sublimes pour certains, amènent le language chorégraphique dans une planète de désolation, de martyr, de souffrance et d'attirance, pour réaliser avec brio et effroi cette prouesse jusqu'alors inconnue de moi : _faire danser la barbarie_.






 Les corps, habités d'une force primitive, entravés, frappés, mutilés, émouvants jusqu'aux larmes, immobiles en mouvement, dessinent une carte de la violence humaine, une histoire de l'humain sous son plus mauvais genre, une condition "humanimale". Ou plus simplement, une possibilité extatique de montrer aux spectateurs que le langage de la danse est universel, que sa force est proprement incroyable. On saisit sans peine pourquoi les 24 danseurs du Ballet Preljocaj alternent les représentations selon deux distributions différentes de 12.

 Quant aux créateurs de ce spectacle sans égal, ils prennent, à eux trois, une longueur d'avance dans l'association des languages sonores, corporels et visuels. Ulf Langheinrich et Kurt Hentschlager, les deux comparses de Granular Synthesis, réussisent leur pari, faire du son une image. 







 Le résultat est éprouvant, choquant, épuisant. C'est un émerveillement de douleur et de fantasmes mèlés. Et d'incrédulité. Angelin Preljocaj dit de cette pièce qu'il a "envoyé ses danseurs en enfer". Les spectateurs aussi. Et ils l'en remercient.




_ Le langage de la danse contemporaine est celui qui me fascine le plus aisément. L'absence de mise en verbe m'éloigne de mes propres sphères, la créativité des corps m'attire, le sens même de cet art résonne aux tréfons de mon être. Il m'a fallu longtemps pour apprendre à en parler. Le faire enfin me fait du bien. _


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

ça à l'air intéressant ce que tu viens de décrire !! mais dis moi c'est sur Paris ? ou en Province ?


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> ça à l'air intéressant ce que tu viens de décrire !! mais dis moi c'est sur Paris ? ou en Province ?


 Ça joue encore ce soir au Théâtre National de Marseille (La Criée). Mais c'est la dernière création de Preljocaj, ellle va tourner à peu près dans plein de pays...


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Décembre 2004)

Mince Marseille c'est pas trop la porte à côté, étant a Troyes là ça va être dur, enfin bon c'est pas grave .... je vais me consoler avec un peu de musique


----------



## molgow (15 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Punaise, je me souviens les avoir vu a Grenoble a peine leur premier album sorti...j'ai accrochée comme une malade tout le concert...mais quand ils se sont arrêtés, l'entourage n'avaient retenu que les images a caractère salace et les paroles un peu hard (donc n'avaient pas aimé  ). Du coup j'ai acheté l'album dans la foulée et ne l'ai écouté qu'en intimité pendant des années
> J'ai vu qu'ils tournaient en ce moment et j'aurai aimé voir ce qu'ils pouvaient bien donner en live aujourd'hui mais mais mais il y a eu un mais


 En ce qui me concerne, je les connaissais très peu avant d'aller au concert. Donc je connais surtout le 2e album. Le premier j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de bien l'écouter (à part Georges, Ca oublie d'aimer).
 J'ai vraiment pas trouver qu'ils étaient vulgaires ou hard. Bon j'écoute aussi souvent du punk alors ça explique peut-être aussi 
 Pour le concert auquel j'ai assisté, ils ont joué aussi quelques vieux titres, et c'est surtout sur ceux-là qu'il y avait une ambiance terrible. Mais les derniers morceaux étaient aussi très bien. Bref, si tu as l'occasion d'aller les (re)voir, je te le conseille vivement


----------



## dool (16 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vraiment pas trouver qu'ils étaient vulgaires ou hard. Bon j'écoute aussi souvent du punk alors ça explique peut-être aussi


Ca explique a moitié vouais car moi non plus j'avais pas trouver ca vulgaire...en fait, je pense que mes compagnons s'attendaient a voir un truc dans le genre Mikey 3D ou quelquechose de plus "ouais la natuuure c'est cooooollll"  et le fait de voir des photos flash de cul derriere le groupe pendant la moitiee du concert a du les choquer (et entendre 3 mots qui vont avec)...mais comme je suis loin de tout ça ! Je crois qu'a ce concert j'etais mal accompagné en fait  C'est ça qui me la gaché 
Bah tiens, pour le coup, je vais être obligée d'y retourner !!! Cure de detraumatisation ça s'appelle ! 
Merci Molghom  Tu viens de raviver une chtite nétincelle  


Heu DW, tu vois qu'il marche ton trad....deja 2 pages !


----------



## tomtom (16 Décembre 2004)

Mardi soir, j'ai vu 31 knots à Luxembourg, un p'tit groupe de rock sympa, originaire de Portland.


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2004)

Je savais bien qu'il fallait pas parler de danse ici. Les rockeurs, ils s'en tapent, de la danse. Ou alors, il faut qu'ils aient plus de 35 ans. Ou qu'ils soient bi. Au moins... 
'Vais recréer un fil à part, moi....


----------



## FANREM (16 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien qu'il fallait pas parler de danse ici. Les rockeurs, ils s'en tapent, de la danse. Ou alors, il faut qu'ils aient plus de 35 ans. Ou qu'ils soient bi. Au moins...
> 'Vais recréer un fil à part, moi....



Non, ne te desesperes pas, je trouve ta critique particulirement interessante   
Ce n'est pas le genre de spectacle que j'irais voir spontanément, mais ca suscite de l'interet

De la manière dont tu le décris (si bien), j'imaginais une rave party, matinée d'un zeste de dictature chilienne ou iranienne, interprétée par la troupe du theatre des 2 boules, le tout accompagné des précautions d'usage que l'on trouve a l'entrée des attractions de Disneyland pour leurs manèges à sensation.

En tout cas, il est clair que ca t'a marqué, et c'est bien là l'essentiel


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2004)

Bon, d'accord, je reste !!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord, je reste !!!


 

Tu noteras que moi meme j'avais bien parlé d'Opéra aussi (y'avait meme un ballet au milieu).. comme quoi il y a de tout dans ce sujet


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> et plus d'une demie-heure d'effets stromboscopiques continus



Sûr que ça a laissé des traces, il devaient jouer du stroboscope à coulisse   

En tous cas, une belle critique. La danse m'a toujours posé question : l'intérêt me paraît évident mais d'un autre côté, ça me reste assez opaque. Alors, à de longs intervalles, j'essaye de voir un truc et, pour l'instant, j'en reste toujours un peu au même point : l'impression d'être devant quelque chose qui mérite l'intérêt et l'impression de ne pas parvenir vraiment à y rentrer. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas désespéré, que je commence à apprécier mais ce n'est pas encore ça.   

En octobre, j'ai vu, par exemple un spectacle avec Agusti Fernandez au piano (un barcelonais si je ne m'abuse) et deux danseurs. J'ai aimé, mais toujours avec cette impression d'être resté à côté. Impression que je ne ressens pas en général avec la musique (alors que je n'ai guère plus de connaissances en musique qu'en danse et les oreilles en tire-bouchon plutôt que l'oreille absolue   ). Sans doute, le fait d'écouter souvent de la musique, et d'en avoir, d'une façon ou d'une autre toujours entendu joue un rôle.

Maintenant, je crois que j'aurais du mal à aller voir le spectacle dont tu parles, même si je le trouvais intéressant. Autant dans un bouquin, je peux accepter à peu près n'importe quoi, autant au cinéma, au théâtre, sur scène pour de la danse ou autre chose, ça me bloque assez facilement. Et, paradoxalement ? le bouquin devant lequel je n'aurais pas ce blocage me touchera de toutes façons plus profondément : j'y "croirais" plus.


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Décembre 2004)

Quelqu'un a deja vu Green day en concert? Ca vaut le coup?
Je suis censé y aller avec des amis, mais j'ai quand meme l'impression que ça fait un peu pseudo punk ado non?   :hein:


----------



## FANREM (30 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a deja vu Green day en concert? Ca vaut le coup?
> Je suis censé y aller avec des amis, mais j'ai quand meme l'impression que ça fait un peu pseudo punk ado non?   :hein:



Greenday donne normalement des concerts epoustouflants... C'est sur qu'il y aura pas mal d'ados, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est un probleme, bien au contraire.

Ca fait 6/7 ans que je veux les voir, et j'ai pris des places le jour de l'annonce de leur concert (j'avais peur que tout se vende en 2 H). Perso, je considère Dookie comme un monument. 

Comme de plus le son du Zenith est generalement excellent, j'en trépigne d'impatience (et ma fille de 16 ans aussi).

En passant, je recois pour mon anniversaire le 5 janvier une place pour Good Charlotte a l'Olympia  :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Greenday donne normalement des concerts epoustouflants... C'est sur qu'il y aura pas mal d'ados, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est un probleme, bien au contraire.


Non non le fait qu'il y ait pas mal d'ados n'est pas genant!  La question était plutot de savoir si ils tenaient quand meme la route musicalement sur scène. Ok, merci! 
J'ai retrouvé une VHS de 1994 (je crois), d'un de leur concert, qui aurait cru que 10 ans après ils seraient encore là!


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Janvier 2005)

Hier soir, REM à Milan!
Un concert qui en mettait plein la vue. M.Stipe bouge beaucoup, est très très charismatique, et très émouvant! 

Je connais en fait surtout les singles de REM, et quelques grands titres de certains albums, mais malgré ça j'ai vraiment bien aimé le concert. 
Michael Stipe est un véritable artiste, et un homme intelligent, rien que pour ça déjà il faut les voir en concert au moins une fois.   

_*DW*_


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

Euh derniers concerts récemment :

-Mano Solo (un gars vraiment surprenant et plein d'energie)
-Bénabar (j'avais vu son spectacle au début de sa tournée il y a un an... et il a tout changé dans ce concert de fin de tournée : nouvelles chansons, nouvelles vannes, nouvelles intru...)
-M (no comment)

Sinon cet été j'ai été comme d'hab aux vieilles charrues (Paul Personne, M, Texas, Muse, Harace Handy, patti smith, the streets, AS dragon, Lhasa, Fersen, Iam...)

Je vais voir Saez bientot (on me force a y aller... je verrai bien...  )
M'enfin ca me manque trop un bon concert qui bouge... mais ya pas trop de trucs dans ma région en ce moment


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> -M (no comment)



Tu n'as pas aimé? Ou au contraire c'était génial?


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas aimé? Ou au contraire c'était génial?



J'ai vraiment bien aimé mais vu que plusieurs personnes en ont déjà parlé j'ai pas fait de commentaires 


Sinon je l'ai vu aux vieiiles charrues en festival et en concert après... Et chose rare je trouve qu'il a été meilleur en festival!!!
(il a dis en arrivant sur scène qu'il avait une affection toute particulière pour cette scène et qu'il voulait donner le meilleur de lui même)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, REM à Milan!
> Un concert qui en mettait plein la vue. M.Stipe bouge beaucoup, est très très charismatique, et très émouvant!
> 
> Je connais en fait surtout les singles de REM, et quelques grands titres de certains albums, mais malgré ça j'ai vraiment bien aimé le concert.
> ...



Rien à ajouter: je les ai vu quelques jours avant toi à Genève.   Mais the best of the best concert of R.E.M. c'est à Montreux en 1999...  Suivi par Locarno en 2003 sur la Piazza Grande avec les gens aux fenêtres et sur les toits de leurs maisons.  Un petit résumé du concert de Genève.

Joseph Arthur  en première partie, sympa aussi, et assez balèze.


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Janvier 2005)

Alors là c'est dommage car j'habite à coté de Locarno, et j'ai raté le concert.. je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pas su   
Je connais bien la place entourée d'habitation, c'est un super endroit je trouve, j'y ai vu Alanis Morissette et The Corrs  :love:   

La je rentre d'un concert de Green Day.. ben... j'ai aimé qu'un peu  
J'ai trouvé pas mal de titres répétitifs, et eux, un peu type "Punks d'MTV", mais bon faut reconnaitre qu'il y avait un super échange avec le public et une bonne ambiance. A un moment, le chanteur a fait monter sur scène 3 jeunes du public pour jouer, un à la guitare, un à la basse et un à la batterie à leur place le temps d'une chanson, et celui qui a joué de la guitare, a eu la guitare en cadeau!! Plutot sympa ça!    

_*DW* _


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Alors là c'est dommage car j'habite à coté de Locarno, et j'ai raté le concert.. je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pas su
> Je connais bien la place entourée d'habitation, c'est un super endroit je trouve, j'y ai vu Alanis Morissette et The Corrs  :love:



C'était le 7 juillet 2003.  J'en garde un excellent souvenir, et c'était aussi l'occasion de passer deux jours au Tessin, canton que j'adore. J'aimerais y venir plus souvent. Trois semaines après, je retrouvais Michael Stipe et ses potes pour la clôture du Paléo Festival à Nyon.  Mon premier concert de R.E.M., qui était aussi mon le premier vrai concert auquel j'assistais était le 1er mars 1995 à Lausanne, le fameux concert où Bill Berry, le batteur s'est effondré entre deux chanson (rupture d'anévrisme). Tout est allé très vite, il fut évacué, et quelques dizaines de secondes plus tard, le batteur de Grant Lee Buffalo était sur scène pour assurer la fin du concert de R.E.M.









_Sinon, une fois j'ai vu Avril Lavigne en concert...  On ne m'y reprendra plus. :rose:   _


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier concert de R.E.M., qui était aussi mon le premier vrai concert auquel j'assistais était le 1er mars 1995 à Lausanne, le fameux concert où Bill Berry, le batteur s'est effondré entre deux chanson (rupture d'anévrisme). Tout est allé très vite, il fut évacué, et quelques dizaines de secondes plus tard, le batteur de Grant Lee Buffalo était sur scène pour assurer la fin du concert de R.E.M.


Ohlàlà... tu as assisté à ce concert là... Quelle horreur ce qu'il s'est passé quand meme.. Moi je me souviens lorsqu'ils ont annoncé ça à la radio   J'imagine qu'en tant que spectateurs vous n'avez pas su ce qu'il se passait, ça a du faire un choc d'apprendre la gravité de l'accident.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ohlàlà... tu as assisté à ce concert là... Quelle horreur ce qu'il s'est passé quand meme.. Moi je me souviens lorsqu'ils ont annoncé ça à la radio   J'imagine qu'en tant que spectateurs vous n'avez pas su ce qu'il se passait, ça a du faire un choc d'apprendre la gravité de l'accident.



Pour tout dire, j'étais tout derrière, et je n'ai appris que le lendemain ce qu'il s'était vraiment passé. :sick: Voici deux articles de l'époque, ça doit intéresser FanREM...  Ici et là.


----------



## FANREM (18 Janvier 2005)

Merci WebO      même si ce n'est pas un bon souvenir
Le Dvd dont je t'ai parlé est fini, je te tiens au courant

Pour DW, je vais voir Greenday demain, mais par rapport a toi, je connais toutes leurs chansons (presque aussi bien que celles de R.E.M). Je devrais donc avoir une vision du concert differente de la tienne. Je ne sais pas si tu connais le Zenith, mais la salle est relativement petite, et le son y est généralement excellent


----------



## FANREM (20 Janvier 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> La je rentre d'un concert de Green Day.. ben... j'ai aimé qu'un peu
> J'ai trouvé pas mal de titres répétitifs, et eux, un peu type "Punks d'MTV", mais bon faut reconnaitre qu'il y avait un super échange avec le public et une bonne ambiance. A un moment, le chanteur a fait monter sur scène 3 jeunes du public pour jouer, un à la guitare, un à la basse et un à la batterie à leur place le temps d'une chanson, et celui qui a joué de la guitare, a eu la guitare en cadeau!! Plutot sympa ça!
> 
> _*DW* _



De retour du concert du Zenith    Que dire par rapport a toi : ENORME, Quelle émotion...

Je me suis trompé sur un point, il y avait absolument toutes les catégories d'age représentées (j'y ai vu des gamins qui devaient avoir disons 10 ans, et des personnes qui n'étaient certainement plus dans la vie active)
Pour le reste, et comme je l'avais pressenti, leur prestation a été exceptionnelle, et quel son. Quelle communion avec le public, imaginez tout le monde en train de chanter les paroles de toutes les chansons comme un seul homme, tous les bras levés, tout le monde qui frappe dans les mains....
Je vérifierai la set list de ton concert, mais à Paris les titres n'étaient pas répétitifs, bien au contraire. 
Naturellement aussi, on a eu droit comme à Milan aux spectateurs sur scène, cadeau de la guitare, jump dans la foule, et tout ce qui va avec.
Que du bon, de American idiot à Good Riddance pour conclure, tous les tubes magnifiquement enchainés : Longview, Basket Case, Welcome to the paradise... :love: 

Je recommence demain sans aucun problème. Bravo au public aussi


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Janvier 2005)

Hello
Comme tu dis, la différence c'est que toi tu connaissais déjà bien les albums. 
Moi à part 3 ou 4 singles je ne connaissais pas grand chose. En plus j'étais mal placé, tout derrière et tout.
Ah tiens je n'avais pas dit, ils ont terminé avec une version sympa de We Will Rock You de Queen à la fin. A Paris aussi?
Tiens au fait, tu vas toujours voir Kasabian? Je vais peut etre aller les voir à Milan vu que je ne connais pas.
Normalement the Killers aussi la semaine prochaine je crois


----------



## FANREM (20 Janvier 2005)

Kasabian, je vais les voir la semaine prochaine au Trabendo à Paris. C'est à mon avis la révélation du moment. 
Je te dirai plus tard. Ils doivent avoir en boucle au moins 4 clips sur MTV 2 en ce moment.
J'ai fait découvrir à Pitchfork, il connaissait pas, je le vois ce soir à l'AES. On parlera certainement un peu musique. 

R.E.M à Bercy le 8 février (immanquable)


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Je dois en oublier. Y'a le bon et le hors catégorie, mais à cheval donné...

*2005:*
*Spectacles et divers*
Auditions élèves du Conservatoire de musique de Paris, musique de chambre
_Mary Poppins_, comédie musicale, Londres

*2004:*
*Concerts*
_Trisomie 21
The (International) Noise Conspiracy/Colour of Fire
Archive / Avril
Chumbawamba
Morrissey / James Maker
Daniel Darc / Bill Pritchard
Laurent Garnier_ (Otra-Otra, octobre)
Rock en Seine: _Muse, Archive, Buck 65..._
_Ray Lema_ Solo
_Rita Mitsouko et l'Orchestre Lamoureux
Etienne Daho
Lhasa
Carla Bruni
Baaziz
Raphael_

*Spectacles et divers*
_Angels in America_, opéra
_Lio_ spectacle C½ur de rubis 
_Créatures_, comédie musicale
_Quatuor Via Nova_, 7 dernières paroles du Christ
_Pina Bausch_ (danse)
_Philippe Decouflé_ (rétrospective danse)
_Lio_, Le bébé
_Arturo Brachetti_
_Les marionnettes du pénis_

*Hors catégorie *
Danse Sing, Spartacus


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Janvier 2005)

Il y a 3 jours: 

_Derniers remords avant l'oubli_ de J.-L. Lagarce, mise en scène J.-P. Vincent au TNP






Il écrivait bien ce Lagarce, je vous recommande aussi la lecture du Voyage à La Haye du même auteur: récit des derniers jours de la vie d'un homme avant qu'il ne devienne un malade et un patient: poignant !

PS: ne cherchez plus les profs le jour des grèves et manifs, ils sont tous au théâtre le soir


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

Fishbone, la bande à Angelo More est en tournée française à partir du 16 fevrier.
et ce premier concert aura lieu au nouveau casino, à Paris !  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Hier soir, j'ai vu _Method Man_, j'ai pu récupérer des invits en dernière seconde, j'y allais surtout pour un pote, qui est fan du _Wu Tang_, moi je connaissais que de nom.

Sinon, ce soir je vais voir _Hood_ et _Macgicrays_ au Café de la Danse, je connais que Macgicrays, que je connais depuis quelques années quand j'étais en Suisse.

Pour les Fishbone, je vais voir si je peux y aller, c'est pas loin de chez moi, le NC...


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Fishbone, je vais voir si je peux y aller, c'est pas loin de chez moi, le NC...



l'occasion de faire une mini aes pogo !


----------



## nagonags (28 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai vu M au Zenith de Toulon, le 26.01...
un GRAND moment de Zic ! Vraiment du très grand M et sa bande ! -M-agistral ! -M-onumental !
Etais-je le seul de la communauté Macgénération ?


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> l'occasion de faire une mini aes pogo !




Ouaip ! je veux juste pas casser mes lunettes ! On en reparlera, j'espère pouvoir avoir ces p** de places !

Sinon, Ficelle, t'es pas loin des 8000 à ce que je vois !


----------



## FANREM (29 Janvier 2005)

Kasabian a donné au Trabendo un super show
La salle est encore plus petite que ce dont je me rappelais : quel plaisir. J'etais sur la scene quasiment et à 2 mètres des musiciens, et si j'avais tendu le bras, j'attrapais le micro sans aucun probleme.
Le son étatit très bon, et toutes les (tres) jeunes filles se sont jetées sur scène pour embrasser le chanteur, ce qui l'a bien éclaté et beaucoup fait rire. Ils ont joué absolument la totalité de l'album, et en live, ca le fait bien :love:
Je vous l'ai deja dit, je pense qu'ils vont devenir gros, car il y au talent chez ces 5 là. A suivre donc


----------



## FANREM (2 Février 2005)

Derniere minute : des places pour R.E.M à Bercy mardi 8 à moitié prix

ici   http://www.fr.lastminute.com/lmn/pso/catalog/Product.jhtml?PRODID=399274341&CATID=97637


----------



## FANREM (10 Février 2005)

R.E..M a envoûté Paris

Et pourtant, ce n'était pas gagné d?avance. Plus un seul billet dispo pour U2 au bout de quelques heures après la mise en vente, et des billets a moitié prix pour R.E.M a quelques jours du concert sur un site internet. 

Alors quand après une mise en bouche des Thrills commencée avec 1/4 H d'avance, tant pis pour les retardataires, et bien conclue d?un sert assez enlevé, voici le temps de passer aux choses sérieuses. Et du sérieux on allait en avoir. 

Dès l'apparition de Michael, on se rend compte immédiatement  que le groupe est focalisé sur sa musique. Fini le temps du cabotinage :  chapeau de cowboy sur la tête, mouvement suggestif  des Ray bans, poses appliquées... Non, rien de tout de cela ce soir, Michael seulement ceint d'un bandeau de peinture sombre autour de la tête, vêtu d'un costume presque aussi sombre et de chaussures de ville  est comme magnétisé par son micro.

Dès le 1er morceau Get up, c?est du grand R.E.M quii nous est servi ce soir. La scène est magnifique, néons multicolores descendant du ciel et formant comme un ballet de gouttes d'eau suspendues dans le temps. Un écran (de très bonne qualité) nous retransmet tous les gros plans pris par deux caméras mobiles en front de la scène. Le son est bien mieux que pour les Thrills, même si quelques problèmes de larsen apparaîtront pus tard. Suivent Departure, et Undertow, apparemment moins connus du grand public mais jouées dans une version impressionnante de justesse. Personne ne s'y trompe, c'est un énorme spectacle auquel nous allons assister ce soir. Sur les premières notes de Animal, la foule commence a manifester sa ferveur, bras levés, claps en rythme, le concert est bien lancé. Suivent un tout aussi impressionnant Boys in the well et retour aux premières amours avec un magnifique So central rain. Michael qui a jusque la peu parlé, nous annonce une petite chanson composée dans le train pour Marseille, et nous avons le droit à High speed train de toute beauté.

Ensuite, le concert prend encore une autre dimension. Dès les premières notes de Everybody hurts, le public manifeste vraiment son enthousiasme, briquets allumés, et même fontaines multicolores pour les premiers rangs, impressionnant, la communion est maintenant totale entre le groupe et son public. les gradins sont debout, un grand moment. Suivent Électron Blue bien meilleur sur scène que la version sur Cd, puis Leaving New York  qui la aussi soulève l'adhésion du public. Ensuite, la scène vire des couleurs jaunes, vertes, blanches que l'on avait connues jusque la pour se parer de couleurs rouge profond, et Michael prend son mégaphone et nous scotche littéralement à nos sièges avec un orange Crush enlevé, énergique, comme on l'aime. 

Ensuite vient le temps de la gravité, et après les excuses habituelles sur le comportement d'une partie de se concitoyens, Michael visiblement très ému, enchaîne sur I wanted to be wrong, et Final straw qui vous procurent des frissons a mesure que les paroles s'affichent sur l'ecran géant. Impressionnant, vraiment, images encore magnifiées par les plans très serrés des caméras sur les yeux du charismatique chanteur. Beaucoup d?émotion vraie, sincère, tant pour le public que pour le groupe.

Le groupe enchaîne ensuite les morceaux phare de son répertoire : Imation of love (présenté comme un de leurs hits), the One i love, Walk Unafraid et pour conclure cette première partie : Loosing my religion. Tout le monde est debout, et trépigne d'impatience.

Retour sur scène après quelques minutes : Michael a une serviette blanche autour du cou qu'il jette a la foule. Reprise sur un rythme toujours aussi élevé avec un final assez classique pour cette tournée What's the frequency kenneth, Drive, I've been high somptueux. Puis Michael s?approche du premier rang et se saisit d'une banderole qu?il déploie en l'entrainant derrière lui, puis annonce "Suite a une requête...", et nous avons droit à Outsiders (là aussi bien meilleurs sur scène). Le concert se conclut très normalement par the great beyond, I'm gonna DJ (paradoxalement la moins bonne chanson du set a mes yeux), et après que MS eut enlevé son tee-shirt et effectué un magnifique pas de danse comme lui seul est capable de la faire, un Man on the moon qui secoue toute l'assistance comme un seul homme. Michael traverse toute la scène en courant, encourageant tout le monde a lever les bras. L'enthousiasme est a son comble, la salle est KO debout, les instruments n'en finissent pas de jouer, comme si ce moment ne devait jamais finir. Peter en sortant nous gratifie d?une magnifique roulade, et les lumières se rallument. C'est fini

Alors que dire de plus, jamais R.E.M n?a paru autant au sommet de sa forme. Paradoxalement alors que les ventes de disque déclinent, que le groupe n'est plus en 1ère ligne dans les médias, c'est  libéré de toute pression (que ce soit artistique ou personnelle sur la sexualité ambiguë de Michael), que le groupe s'est recentré totalement sur sa musique. Et le résultat est là, presque débarrassé de toutes fioritures, avec une sincérité jamais mise en doute, un répertoire étoffé comme aucun groupe de rock n'en possède un à l?heure actuelle, un monument quoi.

Alors a tous ceux qui ont raté ce concert, précipitez vous sur les suivants si vous le pouvez, R.E.M est vivant et bien vivant même, encore et plus que toujours. Enjoy


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

Hier soir, samedi, Chateau Flight au New Morning. Super bonne surprise. Bien 2 h de mélange en tout genre avec les membres et des invités all styles (Gilb'R, i:Cube, Bertrand Burgalat, Magic Malik, La Caution, Joakim, Shawn Lee ou le batteur Julien Tekevan).
Je suis resté scotché devant Malik et sa flûte traversière. Ce gars est excellent. Le New Morning s'y prêtait bien en plus, malgré ce qu'on aurait pu en penser. Découverte de la soirée. Je vais retourner chez mon disquaire, moi...
J'ai eu un coup de foudre pour la séquence acid house de _Joakim_, Versatile) qui a fait décoller nos pieds en - de 10 sec (un simple sample de _move your body_ de _Xpansions_, il connait  )... On sentait qu'on aurait pu embrayer pour un long set mais c'était pas le but, diversité oblige !
Excellente idée du mini combat de batterie numérique contre batterie humaine ! Moins aimé les séquences avec _La Caution_, mais là-encore, bonne idée quand même, on peut s'entendre, mine de rien.
Bref, pas mal je vais suivre _Chateau Flight_ de plus près maintenant.

Sinon, content j'ai mes places pour les _Fishbones_ au Nouveau Casino... si Ficelle est toujours partant, ça ferait une occasion de se rencontrer et de boire une bière


----------



## ficelle (13 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, content j'ai mes places pour les _Fishbones_ au Nouveau Casino... si Ficelle est toujours partant, ça ferait une occasion de se rencontrer et de boire une bière



j'y serais, avec mon pote Romu !

Bengilli cherchait des places, mais je ne sais pas si il a trouvé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2005)

Mon dernier concert en date, The Troublemakers au rockstore à Montpellier.      
Bon, très bon son avec vidéo projection en arriète plan. Le genre de concerts qui vous transporte et qui vous frustre rien que de savoir qu'il se finira bien par se terminer à un moment donné !!!

Du monde sur scène avec à gauche :un powerbook et à droite un powerbook : Ah bé, c'était un bon concert      

vivement The chemical Brothers le 02/03 !


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

_Fishbone_ au Nouveau Casino hier soir. (_Wolfunkind_ en première partie)
J'aime toujours autant cette salle. Hier c'était bondé, complet.
Quelle patate que ces gaillards ! Funk Metal Rock en costume et bretelle, sax, guitare, plongeon dans la foule, perte de chaussure (ça rappelle Method Man !), passage sur le bar, 90 mln de pur son, je pensais à la classe et la magie d'un Maceo Parker mélangée à du son metal ou punk, puissant. J'ai pas tout compris ce qu'il pensait de GW mais je pense que c'est pas un copain !  _Stupid white men_ , ça par contre j'ai compris, du vrai Michael Moore. je sais pas quel âge ils ont mais ils ont la pêche et la forme physique ! Black is beautiful comme dirait l'autre et là, c'était d'actualité 

Et puis ça été l'occasion de rencontrer _Ficelle_ et ***, *** et *** (les autres noms ont été masqués pour protéger leur anonymat). J'ai eu du mal à me lever ce matin, un peu fatigué par les Leffe au Pascalou où on a fini la soirée (j'avais déjà bien commencé au NC).
Et dire que je sors à nouveau ce soir


----------



## ficelle (18 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Fishbone_ au Nouveau Casino hier soir. (_Wolfunkind_ en première partie)
> J'aime toujours autant cette salle. Hier c'était bondé, complet.
> Quelle patate que ces gaillards ! Funk Metal Rock en costume et bretelle, sax, guitare, plongeon dans la foule, perte de chaussure (ça rappelle Method Man !), passage sur le bar, 90 mln de pur son, je pensais à la classe et la magie d'un Maceo Parker mélangée à du son metal ou punk, puissant. J'ai pas tout compris ce qu'il pensait de GW mais je pense que c'est pas un copain !  _Stupid white men_ , ça par contre j'ai compris, du vrai Michael Moore. je sais pas quel âge ils ont mais ils ont la pêche et la forme physique ! Black is beautiful comme dirait l'autre et là, c'était d'actualité



tu en parles si bien 

mes quelques video péraves sont compilés ici 

j'aime beaucoup le debut avec Angelo sur le comptoir du bar et son retour sur scene d'un coup de slam, le tout avec un micro à fil 











à la guitare, c'est Rosky Georges (ex-Suicidal Tendencies)


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

Moi je vais aller voir Arno le 28 mars au Forum de Liege :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

_Grâce à un ami, j'ai pu assister lundi 7 à la dernière des trois représentations exceptionnelles de Les hors-la-loi, au Théâtre Marigny-Robert Hossein. Je ne savais pas où j'allais tomber (ouf, je m'étais rasé), nous étions au 2e rang, hyper bien placés, caméras, photographes, ministres, petit-es et grand-es du petit et grand écran et de l'industrie ou de la communication se souriaient et se racontaient leur derniers potins._

Basta. Rien de ça n'est important ici.
Ce qui est important, c'est la pièce et les actrices et les acteurs. Pas vraiment du théâtre, pas vraiment de la comédie musicale. Un peu des deux. L'auteur, c'est Alexandre Bonstein, celui de _Creatures._... avec ses monstres et sa normalité. La mise en scène de Agnès Boury.
J'ai passé un moment incroyable, je me suis régalé, je me suis marré, j'ai déridé mes zygomatiques, blindé mes abdos, tout ça en arrêtant pas de me poser la question "comment font-ils ? et en l'oubliant l'instant d'après. Ce sont des actrices et des acteurs formidables, ils sont tour à tour émouvants, hyper drôles, séduisants, attachants.
Alors vous allez me dire "oui bon d'accord, ils sont bons et alors ?"
Ben rien. Ils sont juste comme ça, bons; et à la fin, on a appris qu'ils pourraient jouer leur pièce à la rentrée, en continu, pas que pour 3 représentations. Alors là, on était tous super contents, et puis, ils nous ont remis la réalité en face, sur un air de Dalida... _Parole, parole..._ Et là le c½ur se serre, on espère que ça va vraiment se faire pour eux, pour ces actrices et ses acteurs talentueux, qu'on ne va pas encore leur promettre et que rien ne vienne. Je regardais la belle "Bonnie" quand elle dansait, elle était si proche, elle était si belle et si forte. Il faut vraiment qu'elle puisse jouer. Sans entrave. Elle est "à la hauteur".

Oui, parce que sur scène, sur les 10 à jouer, chanter, virevolter dans tous les sens, 7 sont "handicapé-es" _comme on dit_, _hors la loi_ comme ils aiment à dire. Et en fauteuil ou pas, ils sont époustouflants. Bravo (le mot est faible) à l'asso Handi-Art qui a permis de monter ce spectacle.

J'espère que ça va se faire, hier j'ai regardé sur google et rien de trop récent... bref pas le délire. Messieurs les Ministres, vos attaché de presse, ils  font quoi ? C'est pas un "chantier présidentiel", ça ? (et à deux pas de l'Elysée). Parce qu'à la fin, ça se bousculait, les caméras, les micros, les flutes de champagne... bref embouteillage ministériel. Et si ça se monte à la rentrée, courez voir ce spectacle, ce sera une excellente soirée que vous passerez !
_____________

Hier soir, mercredi 8, concert de _Bright Eyes_ à la Maroquinerie, en bas de chez moi, blindée, on crevait de chaud, difficile de trouver de la place où on voyait quelque chose. j'ai pas compris qui était le groupe en première partie. Très us, rock aussi, country aussi.
J'avais entendu un morceau un matin, à peine réveillé, sur France Inter, pendant la chronique arty vers 7h20... je m'étais dit, trop bien, à pas louper.
J'ai craqué pour Conor Oberst, charmant lutin, avec l'impression étrange qu'il te chante des morceaux pour toi seul et en même temps, avec un détachement qui pourrait donner l'impression qu'il est sur la planète Mars, voire plus loin encore. Sa voix est forte ou fêlée, il joue avec comme avec ses guitares, sacrément bien. Les autres musiciens sont aussi bons il m'a semblé, et surtout, on sent qu'"ils se marrent bien", même les roadies en backstage avaient l'air d'être aussi contents que si c'étaient eux sur scène. Avec un regard quasi paternel sur le sale gosse attachant.
La scène étant quasi minuscule, ça se bousculait, y'avaient les allers et venues des guitares qu'on amenait, les micros qui marchaient ou pas, bon enfant, y'avait des bières qui se buvaient entre chaque morceau, des clopes qui se fumaient, impression d'être ailleur, dans un bar perdu d'un village ou d'une banlieue pourrie des grandes plaines américaines. A la fin, son pote black est venu sur scène et a commencé à faire du bruit avec son micro et sa bouche, ça a viré grave, presque punk bruitiste sur la fin. C'était pas un concert, Conor m'a invité dans son univers à lui pour passer un bout de soirée ensemble. Seuls regret, pas assez long et trop de flashs d'appareils photos, pénible par moment.
Voilà, juste pour dire, allez faire un tour sur le site là, sous Bright Eyes  en plus de la bio il y a des morceaux à télécharger. Le morceau gratos iTunes ne fonctionne pas, c'est sur le site US je pense...
Bright Eyes a sorti deux albums en janvier: "I'm Wide Awake, It's Morning" et "Digital Ash in a Digital Urn". Ils sont dispos sur le iTMS.
je m'arrête... j'ai fait long, mais c'est une semaine excellente de ce côté-là.


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

nonews depuis mon dernier passage. La France est morte, rien ne s'y passe ?   

bon, je me succède à moi-même alors...

Hier soir (non pas Dead Can Dance, complet), j'ai vu Bertrand Belin, aux Etoiles, rue du Chateau d'Eau.

Bertrand Belin. l est drôle, il a du talent, il joue de la guitare, accompagné par un batterie, un violoncelle, 2 violons et un piano. Du blues sur une aute planète. On passe ~90 mn excellente. Il se moque gentiment de lui-même et des autres, ses ritournelles et ses ballades sont très belles et très acides. J'ai regretté de pas voir son album en vente à la sortie, j'aurai craqué direct.

Il repasse ce soir mardi et demain mercredi, alors... si ça vous chante 

c'est par là.


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2005)

je ne sais pas si c'est confirmé, mais apparament il y à le tigre à l'élysée, vendredi prochain !  :love:


----------



## toys (19 Mars 2005)

les derniere turie que j ai vue s est furious avengers( bon ok je taf pour eu et allors je suis objectif sur se truc et ca vas etre un carton) la ligne tres tres bon groupe "metal" assez inventif il on fait la cloture de ram dam et c etait l une des meileur que j ai vue 
il y aussi hop il a eu peur (ska funk )
et une asso sens (dj elctro house tekno)

a je vais voir la rumeur jeudi prochain a anger (chabada) je vous informe du truc!


----------



## Bat-Mac (20 Mars 2005)

Vu à l'Elysée-Montmartre (Paris) un excellent concert des trop rares WILCO.   
Je vous recommande leurs 2 derniers albums.

En fond - comme c'est de + en + souvent le cas avec les groupes "alternatifs", une sorte de show visuel projeté sur écran géant derrière le groupe. Pas mal du tout, d'ailleurs.`
Etant assez grand et placé relativement près de la scène, j'ai pu voir d'où étaient diffusées les images projetées : côté jardin, 2 membres de l'équipe étaient affairés devant des ordinateurs portables... Il y en avait 3.

A la fin du concert, je me suis approché et ai demandé à la fille responsable du visuel si c'étaient bien des portables Mac... et en effet : 2 Titanium et même un "vieux" G3 servaient à la tâche ! Elle a précisé que c'était du "matériel fiable" et c'est pour ça qu'ils s'en servaient sur la tournée...   


Bien, non ?


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2005)

Samedi soir, Camille BazBaz à la Maroquinerie. Première partie Chet.

On s'est bien marré avec Chet, il passe le 26, 28, 29 avril à l'Espace Kiron. Album le 14 de ce mois.
Piano et voix, à deux sur scène, je pense aller le revoir, je connaissais pas et j'ai bien aimé.

Pour BazBaz, quelques problèmes de micro qui tenait pas debout au début, mais on est de suite sous le charme, synthé rétro et accompagnement guitare. Vraiment bien.
Chouette voix: par moment, j'ai pensé à Nino Ferrer ou Jacques Dutronc (il a repris _J'aime les filles _en final d'ailleurs), ambiance dub ou jazzy, pop en tout cas. Très sensuel, une partie du public acquis d'avance, bon feeling, la salle chante en c½ur.... Un morceau avec Nina Morato, sympa. Cette scène est vraiment bien côté contact public, il ne manque plus qu'une bonne ventilation ! 

Lumai: tu as loupé quelque chose, c'était un très bon moment , j'en suis vraiment désolé !


----------



## Bat-Mac (28 Mars 2005)

Oui, BazBaz, très chouette, ce qu'il fait !   
Une voix et un feeling qui se démarquent de la scène française.
En plus, il écrit un paquet de chansons pour d'autres, apparemment ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Mars 2005)

Arno ce soir au Forum de Liège :love:

J'ai eu de très bon échos de ce spectacle qui est passé par la France avant d'arriver chez nous  (la patrie d'origine du crooner :love: )


----------



## LiliTh (28 Mars 2005)

Le 1er et 2 avril, il a le Garorock à Marmandes, il a 3 scenes (grande scene, groove et rock) et tout plein de groupes qui vont passer... (www.garorock.com), je sais pas si on en a deja blablaté sur ce thread mais voila j'y serai les 2 jours et on peut me trouver derriere un stand avec ecrit en gros "greenpeace"  

enfin voila


----------



## ficelle (29 Mars 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Le 1er et 2 avril, il a le Garorock à Marmandes,




VENDREDI 1er avril

Scène rock
- SIDILARSEN (Toulouse)
- THE FILM (Bordeaux)
- DIDIER SUPER (Douai)- THE DEVIL MAKES 3 (Usa)
- DIRTY FONZY (Albi) 
- THE WILD BUD (Pau)

arf, scène rock...


----------



## toys (29 Mars 2005)

--vue la semaine derniere--
la rumeure (hip hop)   bien mais trops linéaire 90BPM pas plus
mr jons (blues)   super du bon son carré comme il faut
tri blaize di (rock breton)   bonne pêche 
sangrilla gratuite (festif)  la j aime pas faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons le côté joué avec le public oui mais la s'est trop et en plus il on des vannes de merde: ho bien non la madame elle s est tropé mais s 'est normal charle elle est blonde 
le style d humour qui passe une foi mais pas 200 foi en 1H 45 bien voila je vous passe des nouvelle des que possible


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mars 2005)

Franchement Arno il a cartone :love:

Une seule chose a dire : EXCELLENT !!! 

Vraiment proche du public, plein d'humour et de blagues, sans oublier l'attitude


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2005)

John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers dans une petite salle à Perpignan.
Excellent, du vrai John Mayall. Il a 72 blais quand même.
Ses musiciens (les Bluesbreakers donc): vraiment bien, surtout le guitariste. Incroyable qu'avec des mains pareilles (grosse quoi) il arrive a jouer avec une telle technique. :love:


----------



## FANREM (30 Mars 2005)

Je suis allé voir lundi soir a l'Olympia (dans l'ordre de passage)

Melatonine
the Explosion 

et en vedette
Good Charlotte   
Ambiance du tonnerre, mais son nul pour le 1er groupe, et moyen pour le second

Dur d"etre petit


----------



## valoriel (30 Mars 2005)

Vu hier soir à Paris au point éphémère, "robocop kraus" avec en première partie un groupe bien sympa. Bref excellente soirée


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

J'ai une place supplémentaire pour aller voir un concert privé demain soir à La Scène Bastille. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, me contacter par MP.
Il faut qu'on se trouve vers 19h20-30 devant LSB demain soir, mardi 5 avril.



> «Têtu» vous fait gagner 30 places pour le concert privé de Pascale Borel, l'ancienne chanteuse de Mikado, le mardi 5 avril à 19h30  à La Scène Bastille,  2 rue des Taillandiers, 75012 Paris, suivi d'un aftershow d'Albert de Paname.



Avis aux amatrices et amateurs.
Et je ne mors pas. Pas sans qu'on le demande, en tout cas ;-)

Rappelez-vous Mikado...







C'était quand même excellent...


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rappelez-vous Mikado...




j'ai beau chercher.. non, vraiment, je ne vois pas..


----------



## LiliTh (4 Avril 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Le 1er et 2 avril, il a le Garorock à Marmandes


C'etait fort sympathique


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beau chercher.. non, vraiment, je ne vois pas..






> Je suis la fille du soleil...










Elle était choriste du groupe _Lala et les Emotions_, puis _Mikado_.
Elle sort un album chez... Pschent... _Oserai-je t'aimer_: et oui, je viens de découvrir ça, sur Pschent.com (via bide-et-musique.com); il y a même 2 supers photos dans un dossier de presse où on la voit avec de magnifiques sabots rouges qui écrasent par leur splendeur, toutes les chlapettes possibles  Single + cd en avril.

Y'a aussi une galerie photo...

Allez... come on...


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Avril 2005)

Dimanche : Salomé de Richard Strauss à l'Opéra de Saint-Etienne (sic!)

Le jeune chef de Saint-Etienne s'en est bien tiré, les chanteurs aussi (avec les vers d'Oscar Wilde dans la langue de Gide  ) par contre mise en scène/décor ignoble : comment peut-on faire un décor carcéral pour une ½uvre qui repose sur le déchaînement des désirs ? Difficile aussi de faire marcher (et danser) Salomé avec grâce si on la chausse de talons aiguilles sur un plan incliné à 15°.

Belle pièce, où Salomé est une sorte de nymphomane névropathe alors évitez d'y aller avec une féministe...


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

une bonne nuits de musique élèctronique  a la carrière a st herblain belle salle et bon dj et live
avec cristal distorsion, popof,et bien d autre


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Voilà, petit concert promo sympatoche de Pascale Borel.
J'ai reconnu Notre Président de la Présipauté de Groland, qui était dans la salle, incognito apparemment, enfin, je me trompe peut-être 

Pas mal, Pascale ! Marrant, sans se prendre la tête. Je pense que le CD sera meilleur au niveau son, c'était pas tt le temps bon. Textes minimalistes (cf. _La vache_ !). Musique minimaliste. _Alicante_ peut être un tube de l'été décalé. Et séquence _admiration_, reprise tranquille quasi accapella du _Get into the groove_ de la Ciccone :love:


----------



## ducatboy (6 Avril 2005)

Salut pour mon premier post je ne parlerai pas de mon switch.... 
mais du passage de Dead Can Dance au palais des congrès le 14 mars:love: 
Et bien que dire de plus si ce n'est que cela restera gravé dans ma mémoire à tout jamais.....
C'était tout simplement, enfin il n'y a pas de mot. La voix de Brendan na m'a jamais parue aussi puissante sur aucun morceau d'aucun de leur album, et que dire de la pretresse Lisa si ce n'est que c'était directement la déesse quipassait nous rendre visite. En un mot "inoubliable".


----------



## kabeha (8 Avril 2005)

Vu hier soir


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

lundi je vais voire saez a nantes j'aime pas mais j ai des place gratos donc faut pas gacher la marchandise je vous dit a quoi sa resemble en revenan


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

Vu hier soir :love: :love: :love: je suis encore sous le charme (je l'ai toujours été, donc y'a rien qui a changé)...


----------



## FANREM (13 Avril 2005)

Lundi 11 avril à l'Olympia

Grand national : groupe tres prometteur, une des meilleures premieres parties que j'ai vues. Sur qu'on en entendra reparler

the Servant : 2ème fois que je les vois en quelques mois. Deja en novembre a l'Elysée Montmartre, et alors que le (très charismatique) chanteur Dan Black, malade comme un chien, avait donné un splendide concert, ce soir en pleine forme, on a eu droit a une prestation énorme. Le groupe a dans son ensemble a une maitrise musicale bien au dessus de la mélée. Sur scène, ils ont 3 musiciens classiques additionnels (contrebasse + 2 violons), ce qui peut paraitre paradoxal, mais complète parfaitement leur musique parfaitement léchée. Si j'ajoute a cela un son de grande qualité, et une communication avec le public (conquis) admirable, vous aurez compris que leur prestation est absolument a voir, et surtout entendre. 

ils sont en tournée dans toute la France. ne les ratez pas  :love:


----------



## toys (14 Avril 2005)

j'ai oublier d'aller voire saez a nantes lundi dernier (ses con  )


----------



## molgow (21 Avril 2005)

Voilà, j'ai mes billets pour le Paléo :love:

J'irais voir Franz Ferdinand, Tiken Jah Fakoly, Luke, Sum 41, ...


----------



## steinway (23 Avril 2005)

je suis alle ecouter glorious :


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2005)

J'ai vu "Les nouveaux romantiques" au Nouvel Essaïon pas loin de Beaubourg.
1 pianiste, 2 hommes, 2 femmes, la trentaine chantent l'amour et les relations amoureuses sur des airs des années 80. Très drôle et bien chanté !
Bon, faut aimer la variétoche de ces années là, j'y ai même redécouvert, la Karen préféré de ces années-là...  je me souvenais plus d'un seul titre ! 

Presque trop court !


----------



## macxe (26 Avril 2005)

*Saez *a Toulouse le 6 Avril dernier. Superbe. Rien à redire. "A ton nom" inoubliable.:love:


----------



## maousse (26 Avril 2005)

http://www.talitres.com/thenational_f.htm

The National ce soir au café de la danse, encore plein les oreilles  :love:


----------



## aFaD (26 Avril 2005)

Hello,

Pour ceux qui habitent pas trop loin de Belfort (90), je vous conseille d'aller au festival des Eurockéennes les 1,2,3 Juillet.... Ya vraiment du TRES TRES bon cette année 

Plus d'infos : http://www.eurockeennes.fr/

A+
aFaD


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Avril 2005)

28/04 Milan, j'ai vu Alanis Morissette en concert. Egale à elle meme, toujours aussi géniale! C'est une vrai artiste qui ne déçoit jamais. 
En plus elle a enfin de nouveau ses cheveux longs


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2005)

Keren Ann et Doriand... miam....


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

Hier soir, concert du Joshua Redman (et son Quartet) au New Morning.
je l'avais vu près de Montpellier il y a des années dans un festival près de Montpellier dont le nom m'échappe.
C'était vraiment cool, ce gars est incroyable, j'y connais pas grand chose en jazz mais le plaisir visible de jouer, sa bonne humeur et la pêche qu'il a me font vraiment aimer ce gars.
un vrai plaisir


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

Jorane en live hier soir... ça vaut le détour...she so cute  elle envoie le bois comme disent les jeunes québécois


----------



## heroe (11 Mai 2005)

mon dernier... Lou Barlow... ça dit quelque chose a quelqu'un...


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2005)

Oubliez pas de nous dire où vous les avez vu aussi... ça nous permet de situer...


----------



## Freelancer (11 Mai 2005)

Rufus Wainwright ce soir à la Cigale. Plus de deux heures non stop. Voix aussi incroyable sur scène que sur disque. Un sens de l'humour et de l'auto-derision incroyable. Un vrai showman. Un public très hétéroclite (j'avais un peu peur que ça fasse comme pour Morrissey : beaucoup de clones et un avant goût de gay-pride, avec la distrib de capotes et de gel à l'entrée du Zenith  )

Bref la réplique du soir (avec l'accent canadien) : "j'ai voulu ce soir me faire un look à la Yves Montand, tout en noir. En fait j'ai plus l'allure de Judy Garland, non?"    

Ps : DocEvil, j'ai effectivement eu une pensée pour vous ce soir


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

Un public très hétéroclite (j'avais un peu peur que ça fasse comme pour Morrissey : beaucoup de clones et un avant goût de gay-pride, avec la distrib de capotes et de gel à l'entrée du Zenith  )

houlà...tu m'inquiètes toi....


----------



## Freelancer (12 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Un public très hétéroclite (j'avais un peu peur que ça fasse comme pour Morrissey : beaucoup de clones et un avant goût de gay-pride, avec la distrib de capotes et de gel à l'entrée du Zenith  )
> 
> houlà...tu m'inquiètes toi....



non non, c'était bien au Zenith que j'ai vu Morrissey, pas ds une backroom quelconque  Les capotes etaient siglées Oui FM. Mais si tu insistes, je te raconterai l'after :love: (sans morrissey). Uniquement par MP bien entendu  :love:


----------



## heroe (14 Mai 2005)

Jeudi soir j'ai vu bloc party et the rakes à Toulouse...
et bein c'etait quand même un peu mou du cul pour des
groupes qui annoncent la renaissance du rock'n'roll...
voilà c'est dit, et toutes les midinettes qui etaient venues
voir bloc party parce que y a un morceau qui passe sur le
mouv', bein ça m'exaspère... :mouais:


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

Vendredi soir, l'inoxydable Delerm à l'Olympia, François Morel en voix off, très drôle, la dérision et l'humour, public acquis (on a pu entendre les femmes ET les hommes chanter !), on se surprend à fredonner avec le ch½ur des fans, si si... Vu y'a deux ans, je suis _déçu en bien_ par cette prestation comme on dit en Helvétie, il est bon ! J'achèterai pas le DVD mais un très bon moment. Un duo avec une miss dont je me souviens jamais du nom, pas mal  . _Châtenay Malabry_ est toujours sa chanson la plus belle, j'ai toujours des frissons à l'écouter.   

Si par hasard, quelqu'un savait qui était en première partie (l'ont pas mis sur le billet ces idiots), j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé, un gars à la guitare, seul un Roland (Pierre ?). De l'humour, une chouette voix. Assez ému le gars. Je l'avais entendu sur France Inter il y a quelques semaines, vraiment bien.  :love: 

Sinon hier après-midi, _Ten Chi_, ballet de Pina Bausch et le Wuppertal Tanz Theater, au Théâtre de la Ville, des moments très drôles, très beaux, j'ai été moins pris, moins enlevé que l'année précédente mais c'est excellent quand même. La danseuse Ditta Miranda Jasjfi est géniale :love: Avec P. Bausch, toujours cette sensualité, ces thèmes limite fétichistes, l'humour jamais absent, et à la fin voir cette petite dame pendant les saluts, toute discrète, limite, mal à l'aise, on a envie de lui dire merci toujours plus fort.   

Puis le soir, je rappelle pour les intéressé-es, un cycle Fassbinder en ce moment au Centre G. Pompidou, j'y ai vu _Le droit du plus fort_. Vous avez dit politique ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> voilà c'est dit, et toutes les midinettes qui etaient venues
> voir bloc party parce que y a un morceau qui passe sur le
> mouv', bein ça m'exaspère... :mouais:



laisses tomber Charles tout se perd...   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

festival DUB TELERAMA hier soir...très sympa...mais un peu tout le temps pareil...


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> festival DUB TELERAMA hier soir...très sympa...mais un peu tout le temps pareil...



déjà reparti ? t'aurais pu rester pour demain soir


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2005)

héhéhéhéhéhé   :love: .... next time amigo  ..; là je vais voir des ptits jeunes de tout styles : rock, pop, punk, metal...  ....


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Mai 2005)

Moi dans 2 semaines je vais voir Marilyn Manson à Milan. Je l'ai vu il y a un peu plus d'un an, je me demande ce que ça va donner cette fois.


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Moi dans 2 semaines je vais voir Marilyn Manson à Milan. Je l'ai vu il y a un peu plus d'un an, je me demande ce que ça va donner cette fois.


J'espere que ce sera mieux qu'à Bercy, parce que franchement il s'est foutu royalement de notre gueule : concert plié au bout de 1 H 15 et pas un rappel. Un de mes plus mauvais souvenirs


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2005)

Jeudi soir (hier), juste avant la bouffe du mois, je suis allé voir Idlewild à la Maroquinerie, et je n'ai pas regretté le voyage
Tout d'abord, je ne connaissais pas la salle, et c'est vraiment minuscule, une des plus petites que j'ai fréquenté. Et on n'était pas beaucoup : 150 personnes tout au plus, ce qui ne gache rien, bien au contraire. Ca commence donc dans le couloir qui mène à la salle - avec les traditionnelles distributions de flyers pour les autres concerts a venir. Le chanteur que je reconnais aisément passe devant tout le monde 2 fois dans un presque anonymat, ou est ce plutôt le respect accordé par un public de connaisseurs, va savoir ?
On rentre donc a 20 H, patiente jusqu'à 21 H, et c'est l'extinction des lumières. Premier constat dès les premières notes, le son est excellent, assez fort tout de même (on est a un concert de rock), mais pas insupportable. Non, on sent que la balance a été bien travaillée, c"est pro quoi. Ensuite, ca a été un régal du début a la fin, alternant moments forts, échanges verbaux (nombreux) avec le public, et passages tout en finesse. Quelle voix ce chanteur, bien meilleur que ce que les disques laissaient envisager. On a même eu droit au milieu du set a un échange assez délirant entre les 2 guitaristes, qui m'a rappelé les meilleures heures des frères Powell de Wishbone Ash, avec des guitares sifflantes, distordues, mais tout de même mélodieuses a souhait. Lorsque ces gaillards se mettent a tous faire le boeuf ensemble dans une joyeuse improvisation, on sent qu'ils se font vraiment plaisir - et nous aussi.

Donc une heure et demie après et un superbe rappel, on quitte la salle surchauffée (qu'est ce qu'ils ont bu sur scène : eau, bière, cidre...), et il fait bon dehors, la vie est belle quoi    Ils ont promis de repasser bientot a Paris, vous ne les connaissez certainement pas, mais ca vaut vraiement le coup d'aller les voir. Plaisir garanti, ecoutez quand meme leur album majeur avant

PS : ils vont faire la 1ère partie d(une partie la tournée de R.E.M en Europe cet été. Gageons qu'ils vont accéder a la notoriété méritée. En attendant, ils sont bien meilleurs que the Thrills ou Joseph Arthur... sans que ceux-ci ne déméritent d'ailleurs

Ensuite, direction l'after de la bouffe du mois (tres sympa aussi) que je rejoins apres 23 H. Super soirée

Au moins, pendant ce temps là, je ne suis pas devant son Mac


----------



## molgow (21 Mai 2005)

Hier soir : Balelec 2005. Il y avait, entre autres, Hooverphonic, Youssou N'Dour, Marcel et son orchestre. Je ne connaissais que très peu les 2 premiers et pas du tout le dernier. Hooverphonic, j'ai vraiment été conquis, j'ai eu la chance en plus de les voir 2 fois, une fois aux essais et ensuite en concert. Vraiment génial ! Je trouve leur musique hypnotisante ! Youssou N'Dour, sympa mais sans plus, ce n'est pas un style que j'apprécie. Par contre, le reste du public avait l'air d'aimer ! 

Bon j'ai pas trop le temps de parler plus, et puis c'est dur de transmettre ce qu'on a ressenti et vécu en assistant à un concert. Je vous montre juste 2 photos de Hooverphonic aux essais :


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2005)

Au passage, pour les Suisses, le jeudi 2 juin, il y a Didier Super qui passe à la Fête de la Bière ! A ne pas manquer ! :love:


----------



## FANREM (25 Mai 2005)

Hier au soir, c'etait Eels au Bataclan. Un vieux de la vieille qui a sorti son (excellent) 1er album il y a de cela 15 ans avec une pochette absolument géniale 
http://www.eelstheband.com/biography/images/freak.jpg, et qui a continué en collaboration avec Pixar
et par ailleurs dont toutes les pochettes sont superbes, on en a fait des fonds d'ecran voir par ici 
Pour en revenir a la musique, c'était un concert absoument différent de ceux auxquels j'assiste d'habitude. Tout d'abord toutes les places sont numerotées, et de charmantes hotesses nous guident jusqu'à notre fauteuil (ce ne m'etait plus arrivé depuis Patti Smith), et a l'heure prévue du début du concert, on nous projette un film russe d'animation pendant un bon quart d'heure.

Ensuite, on a le droit a un montage Eels lui même, des extraits de ses passages à la Tv américaine, voire même francaise.

Puis apres tout cela, et une longue attente, le rideau se baisse, et sur scène les musiciens sont nombreux (ses). 4 filles en robe habillée jouant pour 3 du violon et pour la dernière du violoncelle. Un joueur de steel guitare sur le devant droit de la scène et un contrebassiste sur le devant gauche.
Ca commence comme si on était au concert classique, si ce n'est la présence du chanteur qui a au demeurant une fort belle voix, que même la consommation excessive de cigares n'arrivera pas a entamer. Prestation très droite, cigare dans la main gauche donc, et canne dans la main droite. Le musique est grave, et les morceaux assez courts. (Je n'ai jamais écouté son dernier album, et je suppose qu'une grande partie de son show y était consacré). Au bout de quelques chansons, il dialogue avec le public pour lui dire qu'il a joué hier au soir en Angletere, et que c'etait "degueulasse", que les francais sont fantastiques. Qu'il en est de meme pour les francaises, et qu'il ferait bein l'amour toute la nuit, etc... L'ambiance est montée d'un cran, et ca s'anime un peu plus , surtout que le steel guitariste commence a lancer un rythme soutenu sur des futs de batterie, ou sur une guitare rythmique, mais on revient vite a la mélancolie qui l'habite semble t'il. Dommage, je preferais lorsque ca swinguait plus. Le reste du concert est a cette image tout en retenue, violons langoureux.

Quoiqu'il en soit, il a fait un triomphe. Ca va un peu mieux a mon gout au rappel, je connais tous les morceaux, et la salle est debout presque en transes. Apres l'allumage des lumières, et au bout de 5 min, une bonne partie du public est encore a scander pour obtenir une ultime prestation. Je pense que c'est fini, mais peut etre ont ils eu satisfaction, je suis deja sorti, et il fait bon dehors.

Je m'attendais a ce qu'il soit completement allumé, mais il n'en a rien été. Peut etre une prochaine fois. Ca m'a donné l'envie d'aller voir S.O.A.D a Bercy, je vais essayer d'avoir des places


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir : Balelec 2005. Il y avait, entre autres, Hooverphonic, Youssou N'Dour, Marcel et son orchestre. Je ne connaissais que très peu les 2 premiers et pas du tout le dernier. Hooverphonic, j'ai vraiment été conquis, j'ai eu la chance en plus de les voir 2 fois, une fois aux essais et ensuite en concert. Vraiment génial ! Je trouve leur musique hypnotisante ! Youssou N'Dour, sympa mais sans plus, ce n'est pas un style que j'apprécie. Par contre, le reste du public avait l'air d'aimer !
> 
> Bon j'ai pas trop le temps de parler plus, et puis c'est dur de transmettre ce qu'on a ressenti et vécu en assistant à un concert. Je vous montre juste 2 photos de Hooverphonic aux essais :




Marcel et son orchestre je les avais vus aux Eurockéennes il y a de ça quelques années. C'est toujours haut en couleurs   :love:


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2005)

*Vendredi 3 juin:*
Festival Barricata à la Maroquinerie
- Jet Sex, Hardcore, Paris.
- Ya Basta, ska punk, Paris.
- Blood or Whiskey, folk punk, Dublin, Irlande.
- Brigada Flores Magon, street-punk, Paris.
- Los Fastidios, street-punk, Trévise, Italie.

J'ai surtout vu _Los Fastidios_, je suis arrivé tard, j'attendais quelques ami-es suisses, dont deux fans de presque 10 et 11 ans: un petit gars et une jeune fille que beaucoup dévisageaient, amusés par ces petits punks haut comme trois pommes  en blouson badgés Bérus ou tête de mort.
L'ambiance skin/punk est toujours surprenante, mais là tant du côté organisateurs que du côté Maroquinerie ou du public, il n'y a eu de moments pénibles. Jeunes, vieux, tous avec une ambiance estivale sur les lèvres.
il faisait moins chaud en bas que pendant d'autres concerts, y'avait de la place et de l'air. J'en redemande et au même endroit l'année prochaine  !
Content d'avoir revu pas mal de connaissances de l'Usine de Genève.

*Samedi 4 juin:*
_Jack et le Haricot Magique_ au Théâtre Les Déchargeurs
Pas mal pour les gamins. Avant 10 ans quand même. Après ils sont difficiles  Ca dure une heure, c'est tranquille.

*Lundi 13 juin:*
Découvert _Ghinzu_ à l'Olympia. Bien pêchu, pop rock, très belle lumière (malgré trop de strobe par moment), public hystérique.
Bon, faut dire que commencer un live avec l'arrivée de 5 troopers de l'Empire en armes, avec la Marche impériale par dessus, le temps que les musicos arrivent, ça chauffe le public 
J'aime pas tout, mais certains morceaux sont hyper prenants.
La surprise pour le papa du chanteur qu'était dans la salle: reprise de _My Blue Suede Shoes_. Ca cadrait avec le style, les poses, on reconnait des références, affichées. Grimpage de clavier, ascension de batterie... _I'm a star and tomorow I will die_...
Etonnante reprise de _Purple Rain_ de Prince vers la fin.
Et j'adore quand on part en laissant les instruments pleurer à la fin. Ca laisse toujours le choix de partir ou de rester, un peu comme au ciné quand on reste jusqu'à la fin du générique. Ce qu'on a fait 
Encore un disque à mettre en liste d'achat


----------



## Macounette (15 Juin 2005)

U2 au Stade du Roi Baudouin (ex Heysel), Bruxelles, 10 juin 2005. 

Nous étions en fosse avant, tout près de l'un des bras de la scène. Inoubliable. :love:
















Un excellent mix de morceaux tirés de leur dernier album _How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb_ et de grands classiques qui ont fait leur succès. Deux heures de bonheur à sauter dans tous les sens.
Ca fait presque 20 ans que je les adore. J'étais aux anges. :love:

Les photos ont été faites par Gilles Reichert, un ami qui nous accompagnait. Il y en a d'autres ici pour ceux que ça intéresse. 

Vivement le 18 juillet à Zurich..... :love:


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

Hier soir, _Thievery Corporation _à l'Elyse Montmartre.
Super chaud, il devait faire 50°C, super concert, très en forme, les 2 zozos, entourées de 3 chanteuses en alternance, 6 musiciens, dont un bassiste trop fort.
90 mn puis 2 rappels.
Quelques petits pb de son quand même: trop de basses par moment, impression que l'air vibrait dans mes poumons, puis pb de micro de la chanteuse du dernier album (brésilienne longiligne) qui s'en est sorti plutot bien avec le groupe en attendant de retrouver la main.
Pas énormément de monde, impression d'être à l'aise, pas comme certains concerts sardine...

Excellente soirée donc.


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, _Thievery Corporation _à l'Elyse Montmartre.
> Super chaud, il devait faire 50°C, super concert, très en forme, les 2 zozos, entourées de 3 chanteuses en alternance, 6 musiciens, dont un bassiste trop fort.



J'ai failli oublier les 2 chanteurs black qui chantaient une bonne partie du temps.

Cool lumières, good vibes. 3 écran et du travail dessus.


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

La nuit dernière, au Montreux Jazz Festival, plus précisément au Montreux Jazz Café : Laurent Garnier avec Bugge Wesseltoft.

Je suis pas fan d'électro mais j'avoue que là c'était sympa 











​


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, pour les Suisses, le jeudi 2 juin, il y a Didier Super qui passe à la Fête de la Bière ! A ne pas manquer ! :love:



Je n'étais pas revenu sur ça, mais Didier Super est vraiment&#8230; super en concert !!! 

Un vrai showman, il fait le con, il fait rire, il se fout de la gueule des spectateurs juste devant lui, il se laisse carrément agresser par une grosse conne bourrée qui monte sur scène pour ensuite mieux la casser devant tout le monde. 

Il a chanté plusieurs titres que je n'avais jamais eu l'occasion d'entendre jusqu'à présent, et c'est vraiment du bon. Toujours aussi provocant et un humour à prendre au 15e degré. Derrière ça, il y a toujours la même rengaine : dénoncer par l'absurde, la provocation, l'ironie, le cynisme et l'humour notre monde de merde. Un vrai esprit punk moderne ! J'en redemande ! :love:


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

Macounette, tes photos de U2 sont superbes ! Comment as-tu fait pour avoir autant de netteté et de lumière avec les conditions d'un concert ?


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2005)

Les 20 ans de TYG ? si quelqu'un y va qu'il se gêne pas pour en parler :love:

Si y'a des photos ce serait encore mieux... 


Allez, un groupe suisse, si fort si bon ?



PS: je suis super jaloux pour le set de Garnier


----------



## ederntal (9 Juillet 2005)

Derniers concerts : Patrice (et "la caravane passe" en premiere partie) j'ai adoré les 2, la 1ere partie une super bonne suprise! Ca fait 2 fois que je vois Patrice, et bas il est 1000x plus déchainé maintenant qu'il y a 3 ans!!!

Sinon hier petit festi pres de chez moi : Hight Tone, Le peuple de l'Herbe, La ruda, Mass Hysteria, La Phaze.
J'ai trop trop aimer le peuple de l'herbe!!! sinon bof (hight tone super court, ruda decevant, Mass hysteria comme d'hab, la phaze trop creuvé pour apprécier)

Les prochains concerts seront carraix, et Sziget en Hongrie. Personne n'y va ici ?


----------



## maousse (9 Juillet 2005)

Je suis allé voir Jamie Lidell jeudi au point éphémère. Le concert a commencé super tard par rapport à l'heure prévue, je connaissais très peu et c'était une totale surprise. C'est vraiment une bête de scène ce gars, avec uniquement un sampler pour se faire son accompagnement à la voix, une voix à tomber, il a vraiment mis le feu à la salle. 

www.jamielidell.com


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La nuit dernière, au Montreux Jazz Festival, plus précisément au Montreux Jazz Café : Laurent Garnier avec Bugge Wesseltoft.
> 
> Je suis pas fan d'électro mais j'avoue que là c'était sympa
> 
> ...



Le père Wesseltoft...j'ai pas eu l'occasion de le voir...
sympa,l'electro jazz...
mais ceux qui en font en reviennent aussi: preuve Laurent de Wilde,qui revient au "jazz"...
je pars sur Antibes dans 6 jours ,un  programme royal, que je m'offre cette année:royal,que dis-je ?IMPERIAL!
19 juillet:Stefano di Battista Quartet +Mc Coy Tyner Quintet
21 Juillet:Keith Jarrett trio (!!!!)
22 Juillet:Sonny Rollins (!!!!)

La Pinède Gould,face à la mer ,cadre rêvé ,pour la plus belle des musiques!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

C'était il y a un an, au Paléo...
Starsailor : 




... et Texas :




Et pour Texas, on remet ça le 16 octobre prochain pour le concert inaugural du Zénith de Dijon !


----------



## FANREM (9 Juillet 2005)

Dimanche dernier, festival de Werchter en Belgique. C'est la 1ère fois que j'assiste a un festival de cette taille (100 000 personnes), et voila la seconde partie de ma review que j'ai postée sur le forum consacré à R.E.M

En début d'AM on a eu droit à Feeder (excellent) puis Keane (bof, midinettes exclusives) et Soulwax (pas ma tranche de thé), 
On arrive aux choses sérieuses :

Donc, QOTSA sur scène. 
Ca commence moyen, je trouve qu'on entend peu Josh Homme lorsqu'il présente le groupe, et malheureusement, cela se confirme par la suite, Josh a une voix faible. Quoiqu'il en soit, le set est sérieux et les chansons les plus connues sont jouées : little sister, in my head... No one knows, avec un certain panache, et le public a l'air d'apprécier. 
Par contre, pour les avoir deja vus, je trouve que le départ de Nick Oliveri a changé quelque chose au groupe, il lui manque cette étincelle qui fait la différence entre un show inoubliable et un bon show. La partie basse de no One knows jouée a la fin est presque occultée, en tout cas absolument pas mise en avant. Il faut dire que comme allumé, on peut difficilement voir mieux. En réalité, le groupe est soutenu par une formidable section batterie. Chapeau parce qu'avec la chaleur ambiante, cela devait etre dur 
Donc bon, mais peut mieux faire 


Entracte puis Foo Fighters a suivre. 

D'emblée, on sent que le spectacle prend une autre dimension, car la scène est masquée par un large tissu noir en recouvrant toute la largeur. 
De droite, on voit aussi qu'ils ont rajouté de la sono sur le fond de la scène. 

Toujours pile a l'heure prévue, ca commence. 
Le 1er morceau est assez banal, mais dès le second, ca balance sevère. A partir de la, le rythme est lancé et ne faiblira pas. Dave Grohl est un sacré personnage, il nous aura tout fait au cours du spectacle : grands mouvements de langue (suggestifs) a la J Hendrix, balancements de la tête a n'en plus finir toujours au plus près de la caméra, sans oublier la traversée des allées - au milieu du public en transes - pour aller jouer de la guitare grimpé sur le matériel de la régie. 
Qui plus est, le spectacle filmé et retransmis sur 2 écrans géants placés de part de d'autre de la scène a gagné en intensité. 
Question musique, même si c'est quelquefois un peu brouillon, on sent que les musiciens et le public se font plaisir, et c'est bien là l'essentiel. Un bon spectacle. 

Ensuite, réaménagement de la scène. Gros départ de foule des barrières placées devant la scène. C'est a ce moment là que nous rejoignons les filles et tous ensemble réussissons a nous placer face a la scene en plein milieu. Pas mal de monde assis deja, des jeunes surtout, avec des tee-shirts du groupe (couleur verte siglés R.E.M 2005 un peu la couleur de celui avec l'etoile), mais aussi des moins jeunes. C'est bon, on se sent entre fans 
Le terrain plus connu aussi : les néons descendent du plafond, ils en rajoutent derrière la scène... tout le monde s'affaire à délimiter la scène avec du scotch adhésif : on pressent dejà que l'ami Mike va couvrir du terrain ce soir. Quelques problemes apparemment tout au dessus de nos tetes, avec du personnel afffairé au plus haut de la scène, j'en ai le vertige pour eux. 

Et avec a peine 2 minutes de retard, le spectacle commence : Bad Day, Kenneth, One i Love, Outsiders... c'est fort, c'est beau, la foule est en délire. Ca saute dans tous les sens devant moi. Je filme les 2 premiers morceaux, et je fais comme eux. impossible de rester en place. 
Apparemment, tous sont en très grande forme. Pas d'excentricité : malgré la chaleur, MS est en costume cravate, et Mike n'est pas en calecon   et Peter arbore une chemise pastel. 
Ca joue vraiment bien, c'est ciselé, net, ... le pied absolu. 
Prévu pour durer jusqu'à 0 h 05, le set passe en revue (pas dans l'ordre) 
Animal, Everybodys hurts, Leaving NY, Wanderlust, Imitation of love, Great beyond, orange crush, electrolite, drive, TURN INSIDE OUT, Elektron blue, losing my religion, Walk unafraid, Gonna DJ, Man on the moon. Je ne dois pas en oublier beaucoup (ne pas oublier de me corriger) 

C'est dense, parfaitement équilibré et Michael est plus locace qu'a l'accoutumée.Il gratifie les belges du fait qu'ils sont très fiers d'etre le groupe qui a joué le plus de fois ici en 20 ans, et le public le lui rend bien son hommage. Il énumère tous les groupes avec lesquels ils ont partagé l'affiche, et on voit (comprend) bien qu'ils dominent le lot d'une classe certaine. Aux 3/4 du spectacle, il enlève chemise, ceinture - sous les vivas du public - mais jette tout sur scène. qu'ils quittent pour y revenir presque tout de suite 

Quand vient la fin, un feu d'artifice est tiré au dessus de nos têtes, et les écrans affichent Werchter sur fond rouge. 

Nous quittons le terrain avec plein de souvenirs merveilleux dans notre tête, tous conscients d'avoir vécu un grand moment


----------



## molgow (10 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'était il y a un an, au Paléo...
> Starsailor : (...)



Et ils reviennent cette année !
D'ailleurs j'irais les voir en même temps que Franz Ferdinand, Luke ou Tiken Jah Fahkoly.
Quelqu'un va aussi cette soirée ?


----------



## Delgesu (10 Juillet 2005)

Le 25 juin, Iron Maiden au Parc des Princes. Ils nous ont joué des chansons de leurs 4 premiers albums.


----------



## iNano (10 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et ils reviennent cette année !
> D'ailleurs j'irais les voir en même temps que Franz Ferdinand, Luke ou Tiken Jah Fahkoly.
> Quelqu'un va aussi cette soirée ?


Nous irons le 23 pour Sigur Ros...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Macounette, tes photos de U2 sont superbes ! Comment as-tu fait pour avoir autant de netteté et de lumière avec les conditions d'un concert ?


C'est pas à moi, c'est au photographe qu'il faut demander ! 
En fait, c'était un open-air, et à Bruxelles en juin il ne fait pas encore nuit à 21h 
Ensuite, son appareil photo (Canon PowerShot A80) est pas mal du tout... 
Sinon je ne sais pas ce qu'il avait comme réglages...


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de voir Garbage, en plein air au bord du lac de Come.
Super cadre, et bon concert. Par contre il n'y avait pas beaucoup de monde  Les gens pourraient se déplacer quand meme, c'est pas tous les jours que des groupes viennent vous voir.. ou alors c'est à cause des moustiques qu'il y avait..


----------



## FANREM (15 Juillet 2005)

Juan les Pins, en bord de mer dans la pinède, au mileu des palmiers : Sum 41 + Luke
L'environnement est splendide, et la scène me parait plus petite que l'an passé pour Muse. Le devant de la scène est plein d'adolescents, les plus agés (eh oui, il y en a) sont sur les gradins - pour mieux surveiller les précédents ? .  

Luke donne un bon spectacle entrecoupé de messages politiques, sur le fait qu'il faut gueuler, qu'on n'en aura bientot plus le droit, etc... C'est un brin démago, mais ca semble plaire, et visiblement, il n'est pas interdit de sauter dans tous les sens, c'est bien parti, et ca finit par un hommage a la Mano Negra

Sum 41 commence son set tres tard, et des le debut, c'est l'hystérie dans le public. Je me recule d'une bonne dizaine de rangs (impossible de rester devant à mon age   :rose: ). Les chansons se suivent, et le mot qui revient le plus souvent dans la bouche du chanteur est fuck (sous toutes ses déclinaisons). Les gamines hystériques hurlent même de toute leur voix, lorsqu'il demande qui veut coucher avec lui ce soir ? Comment est ce possible, il est tellement moche, certainement le moins sexy de tous les singers en exercice. Quoiqu'il en soit, il fait un effet boeuf. Quiestion musique, même si le son est très bon - et qu'on peut donner une mention au bassiste et au guitariste (que j'avais deja vu lorsqu'il etait venu donner un petit coup de main sur une chanson au condert de Hoobastank) - ca joue bien, mais ce n'est pas le meilleur concert de ma vie, je n'arrive pas a m'enflammer. 

Ca se termine par un feu d'artifrice au dessus de nos têtes, et ma fille de 16 ans a particulièrement apprécié, de toutes facons, plus elle se fait bousculer, plus elle est heureuse   C'est bien le principal


----------



## SuperCarotte (16 Juillet 2005)

Bcp de concerts vus, ça serait long d'en parler ...
Les 2 prochains sur la liste sont U2 ( Nice, aout ) et Depeche Mode ( POPB, février 06 )


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juillet 2005)

Arno aux francofolies hier soir...

grosse baffe faut y aller...


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

SuperCarotte a dit:
			
		

> Bcp de concerts vus, ça serait long d'en parler ...
> Les 2 prochains sur la liste sont U2 ( Nice, aout ) et Depeche Mode ( POPB, février 06 )




On s'y croisera peut-être... pour DM en fév. 06

A part ça je suis dégouté, étant un peu agoraphobe, je m'étais fait une cagnotte pour des places en cat. 1 et j'ai acheté... aujourd'hui des cat. 3, y'en reste même pas beaucoup... si vous êtes fans... grouillez vous... c'est les dernières... 

Teo, on respire et on flippe pas...


_Note: arriver 3 heures avant pour être sur de pas voir Dave en petit pixel au bout de la salle._


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Juillet 2005)

Au fait.. quelqu'un ici  a(vait) déjà vu Noir Désir en concert?
En un peu plus de 10 ans que je les ai pas mal aimés j'ai jamais réussi à les voir en concert.. dommage..  et là je me rend compte que je ne les verrai jamais. 
Ca donnait quoi sur scène? Il y a quelqu'un pour faire partager l'expérience?


----------



## macxe (19 Juillet 2005)

Tu vas voir les DandyWarhols aux vieilles charrues?


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir les DandyWarhols aux vieilles charrues?


Mais alors ils y sont finalement? J'ai regardé des milliards de fois le site officiel du festival et ils n'apparaissaient pas, alors que j'avais entendu parlé du fait qu'ils y allaient..


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de regarder sur le site, et ils ne sont toujours pas ds le programme.. J'aimerais y aller, mais la distance fait que je voudrais etre sur que les groupes que j'aime y seront.. Y'a peut etre plus de place d'ailleurs de toute façon.
Un conseil, pour ceux qui y vont, ALLEZ VOIR RACHID TAHA!


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Arno aux francofolies hier soir...
> 
> grosse baffe faut y aller...


Je ne critique pas car je ne connais pas trop trop.. mais Arno j'ai jamais bien compris le succès qu'il avait.. Il faudrait que je lise ses textes peut etre.. Mais en interview je l'ai pas trouvé super intéressant


----------



## macxe (20 Juillet 2005)

ah oui apparrement ils ne sont pas dans la prog, c'est bizarre...

moi j'aimerais voir U2 à barcelone, mais seulement dans mes rêves malheuresement...


----------



## SuperCarotte (20 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Note: arriver 3 heures avant pour être sur de pas voir Dave en petit pixel au bout de la salle._



Bah .. pas sur ... les fans n'ont plus 14 ans .. pour Bercy 2001, nous sommes arrivés vers 18h, on a un peu couru lorsque les portes se sont ouvertes, et nous étions à 10m de la scène à tout casser ...
J'avoue que je suis en train de me tater pour prendre des places à Lyon ...

ps: tu me reconnaitras facilement, j'aurai un T-shirt DM


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

U2 à Zurich, hier (lundi). :love: Trop top, comme d'hab.  un "Miss Sarajevo" émouvant... entre autres.


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

SuperCarotte a dit:
			
		

> Bah .. pas sur ... les fans n'ont plus 14 ans .. pour Bercy 2001, nous sommes arrivés vers 18h, on a un peu couru lorsque les portes se sont ouvertes, et nous étions à 10m de la scène à tout casser ...
> J'avoue que je suis en train de me tater pour prendre des places à Lyon ...
> 
> ps: tu me reconnaitras facilement, j'aurai un T-shirt DM




ben renseigne toi vite, à Paris c'est quasi complet. J'espère une deuxième date... si je pouvais avoir une 1ère catégorie, ça m'arrangerait, je suis un peu agoraphobe, enfin, j'aime pas la foule dans la fosse... ce sera une expérience le POPB pour moi, jamais fait  :rose: je préfère nettement les petites salles. Dave Gahan à l'Olympia, ça m'allait bien


----------



## SuperCarotte (20 Juillet 2005)

Voui, j'y étais à l'olympia ( le 1er soir )    ... très très bien ... pas pu aller le voir aux Eurocks alors qu'on habite à 1/4 d'heure ...  :hein:
Pas vu Martin par contre ...


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2005)

Paléo Festival, jeudi 21 juillet :

- Déportivo : rock français assez énergique, assez sympa, mais pas extraordinaire non plus. Je n'ai pas été déçu car je ne m'attendais pas à mieux.
- Luke : un peu deçu, le show était bien rôdé, ils n'ont pas du tout joué avec le public, bref 1h de spectacle vite fait, j'ai pas eu l'impression qu'ils faisaient autre chose que leur travail. Ils ont repris une chanson de la Mano Negra, mais bof... Vers la fin on a eu le droit à un étrange solo du batteur. C'était moyen. Peut-être que les spécialistes ont appréciés, mais pas moi.
- Babylon Circus : du ska festif vraiment sympa, le chanteur était un véritable showman qui jouait formidablement bien avec le public ! C'était très sympa, même si j'étais bien loin et ne voyait la scène que grâce aux écrans géants.
- Starsailor : je n'ai pas véritablement écouté, je suis pas fan, mais c'était sympa. Leur musique reste malgré tout pour moi une bonne musique à écouter comme ça, mais en concert ça n'apporte pas grand chose de plus.
- Tiken Jah Fakoly : malheureusement j'étais très loin, et au chapiteau on voit rien quand on est loin (hors du chapiteau). Là je suis déçu de pas avoir pu mieux voir mais bon c'était soit ça soit être tout derrière pour le concert suivant : Franz Ferdinand.
- Franz Ferdinand : excellentissime ! :love: J'étais assez devant, c'était la folie, on était serré comme des carottes, sur certains morceaux ça sautait dans tous les sens. Les 4 membres du groupes sont débordants d'énergies et ils la transmettent bien. Mon seul regret : qu'ils n'aient pas un peu plus joué avec le public, mais vu qu'ils ne parlaient que peu ou pas le français, ça aurait de toute manière été un peu difficile je pense. En tout cas, un concert inoubliable. Dommage que ça n'ait duré que 1h30 !




​


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2005)

Le dernier soir du Montreux Jazz Festival, j'ai encore pu me trouver un chemin gratuit  jusqu'au Montreux Jazz Café. Il y avait 2 Many's DJ. J'en ai parlé ici. Un très bon souvenir :love:


----------



## slint (24 Juillet 2005)

qu'est ce que j'ai vu ces derniers temps? pleins de choses!!!
festival des eurockeennes avec sonic youth!!! yeah!!! ensuite le 14 juillet coldplay a toulon ils assurent sur scene c'etait tres bon et le 20 juillet iggy pop & the stooges rock'n'roll!!!!!!c'etait énorme! franchement c'est des grands messieurs sur scene comme en 1969
voili voilou


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> - Franz Ferdinand : excellentissime ! :love: J'étais assez devant, c'était la folie, on était serré comme des carottes, sur certains morceaux ça sautait dans tous les sens. Les 4 membres du groupes sont débordants d'énergies et ils la transmettent bien. Mon seul regret : qu'ils n'aient pas un peu plus joué avec le public, mais vu qu'ils ne parlaient que peu ou pas le français, ça aurait de toute manière été un peu difficile je pense. En tout cas, un concert inoubliable. Dommage que ça n'ait duré que 1h30 !


Rhaaa lovely :love:
J'ai vu des extraits à la télé et j'aurais bien voulu être là, j'adore Franz Ferdinand, l'ambiance avait l'air d'être géniale en effet !
Il paraît qu'ils sortent un nouvel album dans pas longtemps, je suis très curieuse de voir ce que ça va donner.  

Pour ma part, c'était U2 à Zurich lundi dernier...  à part mon groupe fétiche je n'ai le temps de rien voir cet été


----------



## teo (7 Août 2005)

2e date à Paris pour Depeche Mode au POPB en février.

Si ça part aussi vite que la première date, on se dépêche les z'amis


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Août 2005)

Ben moi, hier, je suis aller voir Jack de Marseille, à Uzés dans le cadre des nuits éléctro 
J'avais le choix: Yvette Horner passait également dans la ville...


:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

C'était dans quel lieu ? (Jack, pas Yvette !  )


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Août 2005)

euh ca date un peu, mais j'etais au paléo festival le jeudi 21 juillet (il me semble  ). J'ai vu Luke (on dirait un mix entre noir desir et indochine), je sais plus j'etais avec une bouteille de rose, et Franz Ferdinand (ca c'etait pas mal)..


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 2e date à Paris pour Depeche Mode au POPB en février.
> 
> Si ça part aussi vite que la première date, on se dépêche les z'amis



j'y serais !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

samedi passer j'ai vu un concert de Rap bien cool au park la grange (genève)
sinon le weekend d'avant FELIX DA HOUSECAT a londres


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne critique pas car je ne connais pas trop trop.. mais Arno j'ai jamais bien compris le succès qu'il avait.. Il faudrait que je lise ses textes peut etre.. Mais en interview je l'ai pas trouvé super intéressant


 je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire mais je rajouterais que dans le fond l'artiste en lui-même on s'en fout.
Ce qui compte c'est ce qu'il produit et ce qu'il créé sur scène... Et à cet égard, moi qui ne suis pas grand fan de ce gars là, j'ai pris une grosse baffe, je le repete... 

sinon, björn Berge à Cognac, bonne surprise aussi... gros show... ce mec tout seul avec sa gratte m'a plus impressionné que Joe Cocker avec toute sa clique aseptisée au même endroit quelques jours plus tôt...


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2005)

tout bon weekend pour moi!

vendredi soir : Charlotte Parfois sur l'AMJF, excellent groupe, qui en est à ses débuts :love:

et samedi soir : Guinness Irish Festival, avec Glen of Guinness (mon 10e concert d'eux toujours aussi bons!), Four Men and a Dog, du tout bon Irish folk, et ensuite les increvables Dubliners, tout simplement mythiques !


----------



## teo (16 Août 2005)

Hier soir, Pink and Purple Pop Festival de l'asso Popingays au Point Ephémère au bord de l'eau, quai de Valmy.
Une tête d'affiche dans l'air du temps, The Organ, avec Stuck int he sound et Lederhosen Lucil en première partie.
Arrivés tard, on a eu la fin de Lucil, passeuse de skeud super allumée avec ses nattes blondes et son français très approximatif  ce genre là, ça fait du bien.
Puis attente des canadiennes (l'endroit est cool, le public et les organisateurs très pop et très cool) et enfin, les voilà pour une énooorme déception: la chanteuse est malade et ne peut venir chanter. Après 2-3 morceaux soit en instrumental soit chanté par quelques personnes du public montée-s sur scène (ça le faisait pas, malgré la bonne volonté), le concert est arrêté. Dur pour l'asso, le groupe, le public 

On a fini dans le bar, un peu déçu, mais ravi d'avoir découvert un endroit et une asso chaleureuse,  plus proche de l'Usine de Genève que de bars branchouilles dont on se lasse avant même d'y être entré  
Pas découragé, ça nous a donné envie de découvrir ces soirées pop qui ont l'air fort agitées :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça nous a donné envie de découvrir ces soirées pop qui ont l'air fort agitées :love:



C4est pas des soirées punk non plus


----------



## teo (23 Août 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C4est pas des soirées punk non plus



des fois le pop et le punk sont beaucoup plus proches que l'on pourrait croire !


----------



## Freelancer (16 Septembre 2005)

Tout d'abord mercredi soir, "Torch Song Trilogy", de Harvey Fierstein, au Vingtième Théâtre. Adaptation d'une pièce américaine qui avait déjà fait l'objet d'un film éponyme avec Matthew Broderick. Mise en scène très astucieuse, dialogues épatants. La vie d'Arnold Beckhov en trois partie : sa rencontre avec Ed, sa rencontre avec Allan, et puis re-Ed. Mention spéciale à Rosine Cadoret qui interprète la mére d'Arnold. Particulièrement bien servie au niveau des répliques, elle a donné un souffle incroyable à la pièce dès son apparition sur scène :love:

Et puis hier soir, dEUS à la Maroquinerie, avec Wax Taylor en première partie (combo dj/violoncelliste/ chanteuse. bonne découverte ). Donc présentation par dEUS de leur nouvel album, Pocket Revolution aux adhérents fnac. Très bon concert, énergie incroyable. :love:


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour Torch Song Trilogy, ceux et celles qui connaissent déjà iront ou pas suivant leur humeur, les autres, si vous ne pouvez pas aller la voir, regardez le film, c'est un film bouleversant et terriblement drôle, on va dire sur le thème des différences ?

Très fort dans tous les sens du terme, ce dEUs ... presque trop fort, j'ai eu les oreilles qui sifflaient pendant deux jours.

bizarrement, je pensais voir beaucoup plus de monde, c'était pas aussi plein que pour d'autres concerts, ils n'ont pas communiqué, c'était un showcase Fnac et les happy fews des labels / majors qui se saluaient dans la salle. Ils passent à l'Olympia fin septembre, je sais qu'on en aura des nouvelles par certains, n'est-ce pas ?

En tout cas merci à Freelancer pour la soirée dEUs


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon moi ca date deja de 3 semaines, mais c'etait Korn... Je suis pas un méga fan, mais je dois dire que c'était juste monstrueux


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2005)

Il y a quelques jours je suis repassé faire un tour en Auvergne.
Pile-poil, Deus était en concert le soir même  a la coop de mai.






Lire une excellente critique de ce concert ici


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

ah la coop de mai  belle & sebastian sont passés là-bas...:love:....
Sinon mon dernier reportage était sur rubin Steiner...très sympa le garçon... :king:


----------



## FANREM (30 Septembre 2005)

Mercredi soir, direction l'Olympia : Deus. Un peu la meme premiere impression que lors de Patti Smith : peu de jeunes (pour la 1ère fois presque depuis que je vais au concert, personne n'arbore de t-shirt Nirvana ou Slipknot pour ne citer que ceux la). il y a des hotesses (charmantes) pour le placement, et l'Olympia est loin d'etre plein lorsque Geronimo commence le set avec 10 min de retard sur l'horaire prévu. Pas trop mal, mais les applaudissements ne sont pas tres nombreux, surtout en début. Heureusement, le final commence a dérider tout le monde, et annonce bien ce qui va suivre. A noter que lorsque les lumières se rallument, l'Olympia est comme par magie rempli a ras bord. 

Peu de temps après, Deus arrive sur scène. Toujours 5 membres, dont 2 nouveaux, et quels nouveaux : basse et batterie. Dès le début, le son est énorme, en tout cas sans commune mesure avec l'éclairage relativement minimaliste : 6 spots presque en tout et pour tout qui délivrent alternativement un triangle de lumière ou/et une ambiance tamisée qui fait presque disparaitre les musiciens dans un halo de brouillard. Par contre, on ne risque pas de les oublier, ca joue fort, très fort même, mais extremement brillamment. Manifestement, le groupe est parfaitement ensemble, et le déferlement auquel on assiste ne couvre pas un relatif amateurisme des musiciens, ou une maitrise technique des instruments a paufiner. On est loin des guitares carillonnantes de Peter Buck. Ici, on est littéralement pris par un déferlement, un tourbillon, que dis je un ouragon sonore, et l'équilibre touche presque au sublime. Paradoxalement, le public ne bouge presque pas, comme si leur musique pénétrait l'ame du spectateur au plus profond, sans vouloir en manquer une miette. C'est plus intello que physique, et c'est aussi bien ainsi. Personnellement, je connaissais (presque) toutes les chansons sans paradoxalement en connaitre le titre. Quoiqu'il en soit, ils ont joué essentiellement des extraits de leurs 2 derniers albums, et 5 morceaux en rappel - débuté par le 1er morceau de leur dernier opus. Un set très électrique donc, entrecoupé d'un seul moreau joué a la guitare acoustique. Dommage de ne pas avoir eu dans la liste Sister dew que j'adore, ce sera la seule deception de ma soirée.

Ils sont en tournée dans toute la France, et d'apres leur site 
we are giving away 1 duo ticket for each concert in: Nantes, Lille, Reims, Bordeaux, Toulouse and Angoulême.
Alors, bougez vous, et même précipitez vous, vous ne verrez pas une aussi bonne prestation tous les jours
. Enjoy    
Pour moi, retour a l'Olympia a la fin du mois pour les frères Gallagher : bien peur / quasi certitude qu'ils aient du mal a soutenir la comparaison : formation aussi changée, et normalement gros son aussi, on verra bien


----------



## FANREM (1 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de voir sur Canal aujourd'hui Dionysos dans le live de la semaine
Eh bien, figurez vous que la semaine prochaine, le concert de la semaine est consacré a DEUs. Profitez en bien


----------



## dool (2 Octobre 2005)

Dyonisos en Live... :love: ...rha pitain j'ai les coins des lèvres qui remontent aux oreilles !


----------



## benao (9 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques jours je suis repassé faire un tour en Auvergne.
> Pile-poil, Deus était en concert le soir même  a la coop de mai.
> 
> 
> ...



OUAH! trop bon, hier Deus etait à toulouse! la grosse claque!
j'ai un peu les oreilles qui sifflent, avec la mélodie de "serpentine" qui passe en boucle, mechant mélange! :love: :love: 
y avait que du bon ,ca jouait tres fort, le rappel etait mythique, avec "little arithmetics" et "suds and sodas" RAHHHH:love: :love: :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (13 Octobre 2005)

Théâtre de la Croix-Rousse, adaptation du roman de Stefan Zweig par Philippe Faure.
http://www.croix-rousse.com/tourpitie/indexpitie.html

Philippe Faure nous a habitué à mieux du point de vue de l'adaptation, décors et costumes ne sont pas à la hauteur mais cette *Sylvie Testud* est épatante :love:




​ _
ÉDITH :__ (à Anton) Approchez-vous, je ne vous retiendrai qu&#8217;un instant. (Seule la lampe de chevet fait exister la tête d&#8217;Édith.) Le tabouret, là. Je n&#8217;aurais pas dû rester si longtemps au soleil. Cela m&#8217;étourdit toujours. Je crois que je n&#8217;avais plus tout à fait mon bon sens lorsque j&#8217;ai... Mais vous oubliez tout, n&#8217;est-ce pas ? Vous ne m&#8217;en voulez pas de mon... de ma méchanceté ? 
                        ANTON : Absolument pas. 
                        ÉDITH : Et vous reviendrez, comme jusqu&#8217;à présent ? 
                        ANTON : Exactement. Mais à vrai dire, à une condition. 
                        ÉDITH : Laquelle ? 
                        ANTON : Que vous ayez un peu plus de confiance en moi et que vous ne redoutiez pas à tout moment de m&#8217;avoir offensé. Si vous saviez comme vous paraissez tout autre quand vous êtes vous-même ! J&#8217;aurais voulu que vous puissiez vous voir avant-hier quand vous débordiez de gaîté. 
                        ÉDITH : Peut-être est-ce le fait de rester tout le temps enfermée à la maison qui m&#8217;a ainsi détraqué les nerfs. Je m&#8217;imagine toujours qu&#8217;on regarde mes béquilles, qu&#8217;on a pitié de moi. Croyez-vous, croyez- vous sincèrement que grâce à ce nouveau traitement, je vais guérir ? 
Autrefois, j&#8217;avais confiance dans le docteur Condor comme au bon Dieu. Mais hier, tandis qu&#8217;il m&#8217;examinait, il me semblait qu&#8217;il me jouait la comédie. Comme s&#8217;il avait honte devant moi. Certes, j&#8217;ai été on ne peut plus heureuse quand j&#8217;ai entendu dire qu&#8217;il voulait m&#8217;envoyer en Suisse... Mais si tout n&#8217;était pas naturel avec ce nouveau traitement ? S&#8217;il voulait seulement me lanterner avec cela ? Toujours ma maudite méfiance ! (Anton se lève, lui prend la main.) Vous partez... 
                            Il y a une tache sur votre  uniforme. 
                        ANTON : (amusé, sur le ton de la plaisanterie) Rien de grave ; c&#8217;est un méchant gosse qui a renversé du thé sur moi. 
                        ÉDITH : Vous l&#8217;avez corrigé, je pense ? 
                        ANTON : Ce n&#8217;était pas nécessaire. Il m&#8217;a gentiment demandé pardon et promis qu&#8217;à l&#8217;avenir il serait sage. (Il s&#8217;éloigne d&#8217;un pas.) D&#8217;ailleurs, il ne devrait pas tarder à dormir. 
                        ÉDITH : Et que donne-t-on à un enfant sage quand il s&#8217;apprête à dormir ? 
                        ANTON : Dites. 
                        ÉDITH : On lui donne un baiser. _


----------



## FANREM (17 Octobre 2005)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, d'habitude, je mets dans le forum consacr&#233; a R.E.M http://www.4pilgrimage.com/  un lien vers ce fil de Mac G. ce soir donc, changement, voici un copier / coll&#233; dans l'autre sens

De retour a la maison, je m'y colle tout de suite. Autant le faire avec des souvenirs frais dans la t&#234;te

Donc la soir&#233;e d&#233;bute par un RV au Caf&#233; de la musique &#224; 18 H. Tr&#232;s sympa, le soleil est presque au rendez vous, ca commence par un &#233;change de Cd/Dvd (Ah, l'entraide entre fans  :wink: ), suivi par de longues conversations a propos de ... je vous laisse deviner. 
Un indice tout de m&#234;me : il est question de la femme qui a vu l'homme dans une suite a New York - juste avant une election pr&#233;sidentielle dans un grand pays.
Un autre indice parce que je sens que vous allez avoir du mal : Line Renaud n'est pas concern&#233;e    
Maintenant, tous a vos SMS    

Donc apr&#232;s une heure de palabres en tout genre (quoique), nous laissons Anne dans l'attente de ses copains, et rentrons dans le Zenith. Lorsque nous p&#233;n&#233;trons dans l'enceinte, un groupe joue et cela semble bien rempli. Il y a beaucoup de monde debout en haut des marches.  A l'allumage des lumi&#232;res peu de temps apr&#232;s, nous r&#233;ussissons a nous placer - tres bien par rapport a la scene .

20 H pr&#233;cises, c'est le d&#233;but du concert. 
En plein milieu de la sc&#232;ne, il y a une &#233;norme pomme, rouge fluorescent : on se croirait presque dans Space Mountain 2, aur&#233;ol&#233;e comme les plus belles icones de Florence. Dessous, un paysage de mer noir et blanc entour&#233;e de palmiers. Meg p&#233;n&#232;tre sur la sc&#232;ne habill&#233;e sobrement (pantalon noir et shirt blanc) Jack a la t&#234;te de Dartagnan, la cape de Mandrake, et un super haut de forme.
2 accords, et puis c'est l'entame avec "Dead leaves and the dirty ground". Ca joue fort, et bien, m&#234;me s'il n'a pas l'air compl&#232;tement satisfait. Quel d&#233;but, apr&#232;s s'etre d&#233;lest&#233; de ses accessoires vestimentaires, on poursuit sur la m&#234;me lanc&#233;e. Jack m&#233;lange les genres avec brio, et ou on ne l'attend pas, "I think I smell a rat" d&#233;but&#233; sur les premiers accords, est entrecoup&#233; d'une chanson du nouvel album, pour reprendre ensuite , etc.. jusqu'&#224; ce que Meg nous gratifie d'un "In the cold, cold night" visiblement appr&#233;ci&#233;, au vu des manifestations autour de nous

"Offend in every way" ouvre la seconde partie du set, suivie par  "We're going to be friends" acoustique de toute beaut&#233;... Mais ce n'est rien a cot&#233; de ce qui nous attend. D&#232;s le d&#233;but des premi&#232;res notes de "I just don't know what to do with myself"... et lorsque que r&#233;sonnent les accords de "Seven nation army", tout le monde est debout (c'est l'&#233;quivalent de LMR chez R.E.M). En passant, c'est incroyable comme ils peuvent remplir sonorement le Zenith juste avec un tambourin, grosse caisse et une mandoline &#233;lectrique. Que du bon dans le set, qui se termine par un titre qui est presque un hommage aux Ten years After avec son I'm going home. Jack nous gratifie d'un a demain, et bye bye

Pas de rappel, les lumi&#232;res sont l&#224; pour nous dire qu'il faut sortir. Il est seulement 21h30  :roll:  Comme d'habitude, meute de vendeurs de posters en tous genre, la routine quoi..
Nous attendons Anne quelques minutes pour partager nos impressions, mais sans succ&#232;s, ce n'est que partie remise. 

Excellente soir&#233;e donc, c'est le retour des guitar heros des ann&#233;es 70, &#224; l'&#233;poque ou on se disputait le titre du meilleur instrumentiste. Il ne manque plus a Jack de jouer avec les dents pour pouvoir pr&#233;tendre au podium  . Quand a Meg, sil elle avoue parfois ses faiblesses en en laissant l'impression de ne pas toujours pouvoir suivre le rythme de son comparse, elle assure vraiment bien sa partie. Rien a redire

Je les avais vus l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re au m&#234;me endroit, et certainement a cause du fait que c'etait la premi&#232;re fois, il me semble que j'avais encore plus appr&#233;ci&#233;. Ce concert - excellent - m'a paru tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement en dessous. Peut etre du au  r&#233;pertoire qui a fait la part belle au dernier album. J'en aurais bien pris 1/2 Heure de plus avec en particulier
"Fell in love with a girl - I wat to be the boy to warm your mother's heart (que j'adore)" pour ne citer que celles-ci

Maintenant, je laisse le clavier aux autres, en esp&#233;rant nous revoir pour de vrai a l'occasion d'un nouvel &#233;n&#232;nement  

--------------------------

Programme tres charg&#233; pour les concerts a venir : Oasis, Dandy Warhols (pour la 5&#232;me fois), Kaiser's chiefs, Maximo Park, the Subways, Artic Monkeys, Duke Spirit, Future Heads, Hard Fi. Est ce quelqu'un assiste a un de ceux la ?


----------



## Le chat (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut tout le monde..
Hier soir, j'&#233;tais au concert de FREAK KITCHEN &#224; Toulouse.. et franchement &#231;a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu un tel concert!!!! ENORME..
Les trois muscicos ont jou&#233; un peu moins de deux heures, une &#233;n&#233;rgie d&#233;bordante, un humour su&#233;dois!!!! et un son tout simplement parfait..
Si ils passent tr&#232;s de chez vous, allez y ca faut le d&#233;tour.


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> un humour suédois!!!!




C'est quoi l'humour suédois ? Aussi distrayant qu'un match de fond de cours avec Bjorn Borg ?


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2005)

Non, mais aussi flegmatique que Sven Goran Ericsson


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

Les voyages se succèdent les uns aux autres. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de rédiger ce post plus tôt et du coup je me suis fait doubler par fanrem  . Je ne résiste cependant pas à vous faire partager ce moment de pur bonheur qu'était le concert des White Stripes au Zénith ce lundi 17. 
J'avais réservé les places début septembre, un peu sceptique, le premier soir était déjà complet et les seconds soirs sont parfois un peu plus mous du genou. C'est donc avec une légère appréhension que j'ai pris le métro avec deux potes pour la Villette. 
On se prend une bières histoire de se mettre dans l'ambiance. La première partie commence à l'heure. Les Greenhornes, un petit groupe sympa et péchu mais desservi par une mauvaise balance. Le son est puant et après trois morceaux retour au bar. A l'entracte on rejoint la salle. Une petite quart d'heure d'attente. Les roadies habillés en costume noir cravate rouge terminent quelques réglages. Le public tape des pieds. La tension monte. La scène est décorée de palmiers et dans le fond une grande pomme (pas la nôtre :mouais: ) ferme la perspective. Finalement, peu après 21h00 Jack et Meg White montent sur scène. Jack habillé d'un tee-shirt et pantalon rouges, d'une cape et d'un chapeau noir. 




Je voyais Jack un peu plus fin. Le garçon a tendance à prendre un peu de poids. 
Meg s'installe discrètement à la batterie. Pantalon rouge et tee-shirt blanc. 
Directement sa démarre. Un petit bémol sur la voix de Jack à peine audible sur le premier morceau (encore la balance sans doute) mais le problème est très vite résolu et le son sort clair, puissant, sauvage. Meg d'un pied sur sa grosse caisse suit les décharges de guitare balancées par Jack et nous emmène tous dans la danse. Durant une heure à aucun moment le rythme faiblit. Jack s'assoit parfois au piano la guitare sur les genoux. frappant les touches avec sa main droite et faisant vibrer le manche de sa guitare de la main gauche. Pour l'anectdote, je note au passage une version décalée de "Down the Valley Below" de ce bon vieux Dylan. 
A deux reprises (seuleument  ) Meg se lève pour se lancer dans une petite envolée vocale. C'est court et on aurait bien voulu qu'elle fasse entendre sa jolie voix plus souvent. 




N'empêche, Jack assure grave et le public est déchaîné. Fin de la première partie. 5 minutes de frappements de pieds enthousiastes et les voilà repartis pour trois ou quatre morceaux à la même cadence. Le piano est troqué contre le xylophone. La seconde partie s'achève par l'incontournable "Seven Nation Army " joué comme il se doit avec une seule corde. Superbe concert. Une heure trente seulement, mais avec quelle pèche. Du pur bonheur. Et dire qu'ils ne sont que deux.





Merci à Robert Gil (http://lockuhome.free.fr/) pour ses photos prises la veille


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

dernier concert vu recemment...  :
Un petit concert de 4 groupes locaux dans un endroit bien agréable... 

   mon taux d'alcoolémie n'est pas si élévé que ça...enfin :rose:


----------



## puregeof (22 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> dernier concert vu recemment...  :
> Un petit concert de 4 groupes locaux dans un endroit bien agréable...
> 
> mon taux d'alcoolémie n'est pas si élévé que ça...enfin :rose:



Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus ?


----------



## spyan (22 Octobre 2005)

perso j'aima pas trop les White Stripes


----------



## FANREM (24 Octobre 2005)

Jeudi > la Maroquienrie > Rhesus + Duke spirit

Rhesus, pas mal mais nos petits grenoblois gagneraient en intensité a engager un 2ème guitariste.

Duke Spirit, bon concert très dense, et il y eu d'excellents échanges avec le public

A noiter que j'ai un copain quia filmé la totalité du show avec une camera Sony HD - en ayant l'autorisation légale, c'est son job maintenant.


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

Autre lieu, autre ambiance:
Samedi après-midi, Paris, Théâtre de la Ville, spectacle (danse) de l'Australien Lloyd Newson et son _DV8 Physical Theatre_, _Just for show_

J'avais pris une baffe y'a un-deux ans (?) avec _The Cost of Living_, j'en ai repris une ce samedi avec _Just for show_. Je crois que c'est complet jusqu'au 29 mais si on vous propose d'y aller, abandonner le reste et foncez.

DV8 est à découvrir, faites vous une alerte Google et loupez pas leurs spectacles.
Difficile à décrire, des questions embarrassantes, un humour féroce, des danseur-es hallucinants (est-on dans la magie ? la réalité ?), les jeux de projections et d'hologrammes si cela en est, donne le vertige. Le lancement du spectacle est à tomber à la renverse graphiquement.

Par ici


Le Théâtre de la Ville me donne envie de prendre un abonnement.


Edit: A voir aussi, en novembre, à Créteil, Saburo Teshigawara, un japonais qui m'a vraiment bluffé l'année dernière


----------



## Luc G (25 Octobre 2005)

Le résumé de 3 semaines de festival jazzèbre :

Hradcany
Will Menter Slate trio
Nelson Veras
François Raulin trio
Han Bennink solo
Eric Boeren Quartet
Arthur Blythe & Bob Stewart
Paolo Angeli
Grupa Palotaï
Paf trio (Fresu,Salis,Di Castri)
Agnès Herczku & Balasz Szolokay-Dongo
Del Alföldi (quintet à 3 saxophones)
Henri Texier Strada Quartet
Denis Charolles & Frédéric Gastard plus Daniel Malavergne en invité

Et côté local : 
John Tchicaï et son atelier d'ensemble
La fanfare du festival (mise sur orbite par Daniel Malavergne)

le tout avec force pique-niques et dégustations de vins doux et secs


----------



## FANREM (28 Octobre 2005)

Avant hier : Oasis au Zenith + the Coral

Zenith plein a craquer, et toutes les places assises face a la sc&#232;ne r&#233;serv&#233;es pour les invitations. Pas le choix, ou tu t'exiles en haut ou sur le cot&#233;, ou tu te places dans la fosse. C'est mon choix, je me retrouve donc assez bien plac&#233; au 20&#232;me rang environ. Par contre, d&#232;s le d&#233;but du concert, je me rends compte que ca va etre difficile, ca pogote dans tous les sens autour de moi, et c'est un flux continu d'avant en arri&#232;re, parce que ca pousse et ca repoussse bien. On se fait m&#234;me  arroser avec de la bi&#232;re, et je dois etre en plein milieu du fan club, parce qu'autour de moi, ils reprennent tous les morceaux en coeur...a peins poumons. C'est l'hyst&#233;rie de tous cot&#233;s. Personnellement, je trouve que si les morceaux sont sympas, les musiciens ne sont pas particuli&#232;rement brillants, et Liam sur sc&#232;ne a autant de charisme qu'une carpe dans son bocal.
Quoiqu'il en soit on a du bon Oasis, tous les tubes y passent de Layla a Dont look back in anger, et le dernier et meilleur morceau d'Oasis est ..... my generation des Who (sans l'ombre d'un doute)


Hier soir : Dandy Warhols + Serena Maneesh
Pour les seconds, un lien qui resume parfaitement le tourbillon sonore sur sc&#232;ne, 
http://www.bokson.net/rock/chronique/1762.html
Les morceaux partent dans tous les sens sans laisser deviner le moindre sens de la m&#233;lodie. pas sur qu'ils maitrisent cela parfatitement, mais ca change.

Les Warhols d&#233;barquent sur sc&#232;ne &#224; 20 H 30, Peter a quitt&#233; sa blondeur, et ca d&#233;marre tr&#232;s fort avec Ride, extrait de leur album blanc. Ca commence vraiment bien, et tout est parfaitement en place. Des les 1&#232;res notes de Last junkie, la salle prend des couleurs, et ca ne descendra pas d'un cran jusqu'a la fin si l'on excepte le d&#233;lire musical sur Holding me up, mais parfaitement maitris&#233;.  Tous les albums y passent a l'exception de Welcome, et de gros moments  : Godless, Minesota, Boys better, Bohemian liike you... Je pourrais presque tout citer : rien que du bon : absolument rien a jeter dans la set list, la meilleure des 5 concerts que j'ai vus. A noter qu'ils on completement chang&#233; les paroles de I love you, et que si Courtney a sembl&#233; avoir des probl&#232;mes d'accords de guitare par 2 fois, ils ne nous ont pas gratifi&#233; d'un arret pipi / fumette / bi&#232;re (rayez la mention inutile) habituels dans leurs shows, justifiant ainsi leur r&#233;putation de beaux gosses dou&#233;s mais branleurs. Du coup, on n'a pas eu droit non plus a Your ghost de K Hersch qui accompagne ces joyeuset&#233;s.
Peter a abandonn&#233; des moulinets a la P Townsend - sauf sur bohemian - et Zia n'a connu aucun probleme de claviers. Mention speciale : ils sont accompagn&#233;s d'un super trompettiste qui touche bien... que du bon, je vous dis et,

Comme pour Oasis, ca finit par ... last Time des Stones,

Pas de rappel, mais Enorme concert, bien meilleur que celui de la veille :love: :love: J'en reprendrais bien une tranche


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Et pendant ce temps je me les gelais 

Voir la pièce jointe 6930


Si si je vous jure, c'était mardi :rateau:

Mais plein de concerts prévu cette semaine  :love:
Je vous racontrai.


----------



## FANREM (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Mais plein de concerts prévu cette semaine  :love:
> Je vous racontrai.



Pareil, absolument full dimanche et lundi  :love: :love:


----------



## madlen (1 Novembre 2005)

Arena > Genève le Mar 31 jan 06 >DEPECHE MODE > COMPLET...
oufffff, je l'avais déjà acheté  
Je peux plus attendre  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

allez donc voir Coup d'marron sur scene, c'est des copains, vous verrez c'est sympa...

(et pis c'est jamais sold-out   )


----------



## chokobelle (2 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Avant hier : Oasis au Zenith + the Coral



Rha j'ai malheureusement pas pu y aller, mais j'étais plus motivée par The Coral que par Oasis moi :love:


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2005)

Alors, me voilà une demi heure avant le concert avec deux amis devant le Zénith. On évoque, comme c'est devenu une habitude entre nous depuis plusieurs années, nos attentes et les concerts passés. Le dernier en date à Paris, celui du 13 novembre 2003, ne nous avait pas laissé une impression inoubliable. On espérait qu'il nous donne ce soir des interprétations plus nuancées que les versions boogie-woogie du dernier concert et surtout qu'il laisse le clavier pour reprendre sa guitare.

Le noir se fait brièvement et la formation apparaît sur scène : un guitariste massif d'une cinquantaine d'année, un batteur un peu plus jeune, une guitare bass entre deux âges, un violoniste, piano-guitare, joueur de banjo (ouch!) plutôt jeune et une guitare-riff grabataire. Dylan au clavier :hein:  
Voir la pièce jointe 7008

Le spectacle s'ouvre sur Maggies Farm dans une version rock un peu rapide. Tout amateur avisé de Dylan sait qu'il avait déjà ouvert un concert par Maggie's Farm. C'était au Festival Folk de Newport de 1965. Précisément le jour où, troquant ça guitare acoustique pour une guitare électrique, il a tourné le dos à la musique folk qu'il avait tant contribué à faire connaître. Le public d'alors était outragé et les paroles étaient claires dans le contexte : " I ain't gonna work on Maggie's farm no more. No, I ain't gonna work on Maggie's farm no more".
J'epérais donc qu'il se passe quelque chose ce soir. Ca me semblait nécessaire. Sa voix était catastrophique, et franchement, Dylan au clavier, il y a quelque chose qui va pas. Mon attente était d'autant plus grande que cette année, Dylan est partout, avec d'abord le magnifique bouquin "Chronicles - Volume 1", ensuite le superbe documentaire de Scorsese "No Direction Home" et le double CD "bootleg" homonyme.
Malheureusement, ce ne fut pas le cas. Il enchaîne sur le très beau "Tonight I'll be staying here with you" mais l'interprétation est catastrophique. C'est surtout la voix qui ne va pas. D'aucun diront qu'il n'a jamais eu une bonne voix. C'est vrai qu'elle a toujours été particulière, mais précédemment elle s'élevait haut et fort, comme au travers une colonne d'air, et faisait passer des émotions (amour ou haine) très fortes avec une sincérité bouleversante.  Aujourd'hui elle est usée, caverneuse, et ne permet plus aucune nuance. Le chant en devient répétitif, presque automatique, en somme lassant. 
Suivra le très moyen Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum qui ouvre le dernier album (sorti déjà le 11 septembre 2001, ça ne s'invente pas) et ensuite le grandiose It's All Right Ma (I'm Only Bleeding). Mais la encore, un massacre. Il m'a fallu deux strophes pour reconnaître le morceau. Le public (pourtant très nombreux) ne réagit même pas sur le vers mythique "Even the President of the United States Sometimes Must Have to Stand Naked" qui a toujours déchaîné les foules et qui dans le contexte actuel aurait dû faire mouche. Il faut dire qu'il était pratiquement inaudible et dit sans conviction.
Suivent encore deux morceaux dans une version genre boogie-woogie que je n'ai même pas fait l'effort de reconnaître et durant lesquels rien ne nous a été épargné : le violon et le banjo se sont invités; le clavier de Dylan était carrément à contretemps. Rideau.

A l'entracte, autour d'une bière, je fais part de mon dépit à mes amis. Ils sont un peu moins durs que moi mais globalement d'accord. D'une façon générale le public est partagé. Il y a ceux qui n'ont pas de mots pour le descendre "il faut qu'il arrête, ça ne ressemble plus à rien". Ceux qui sont anormalement enthousiastes. Surtout des très jeunes très excités qui ont le sentiment de vivre un événement. Et puis ceux qui n'ont pas d'avis. Ils sont là parce qu'un concert de Dylan c'est malgré tout un événement mondain. 
Finalement les vrais amateurs sont rapidement identifiables. Ils sont certes un peu dépités, mais sont somme toute contents de le voir encore une fois. Content d'avoir entendu tel morceau même si l'interprétation n'était franchement pas bonne. Regrettent la guitare mais sont contents des quelques sorties à l'harmonica. 
L'entracte est très courte et le concert reprend alors que nous n'avons pas terminé notre première bière. J'hésite entre y retourner ou en commander une seconde. Evidemment j'y retourne. Plein d'appréhension, mais j'y retourne.
Voir la pièce jointe 7009

La deuxième partie s'ouvre comme la première s'était terminée. La seule différence notable est qu'l avait troqué son couvre-chef noir pour un chapeau de cow-boy blanc. Pas de quoi téléphoner à la famille 
Et puis... il attaque It Ain't Me Babe. Une version très calme. Le groupe se fait discret. La voix n'est plus forcée. Il y deux jolies sorties à l'harmonica. C'est simple et c'est très beau. Je lui ai déjà pardonné tout ce qui a précédé. J'ai eu mon petit moment de grâce à moi et je sais pourquoi je suis venu et pourquoi je serai encore là la prochaine fois. :love: 
Suivra Highway 61Revisted dans une version très passable. Ensuite A Hard Rain A-Gonna Fall. L'interprétation n'est vraiment pas terrible, mais je suis encore sous le charme de It Ain't Me babe et, nom de dieu, que le texte de cette chanson est beau. Suivra I Don't Beleive You (She Acts Like We Never Had Met) dans une version, très différente de celle de 1964 mais très convaincante. Et puis je n'avais plus écouté ce morceau depuis longtemps. Une bonne surprise. Viendra ensuite Desolation Row. Encore un superbe texte et il y avait longtemps que j'avais envie de l'entendre sur scène (l'interprétation live de 1966 est magistrale). Là c'était franchement moins convaincant, mais quand même...
Suivra un morceau que je n'ai pas réussi à reconnaître. Encore un de ces affreuses interprétation  type rock de province.
Rideau. Rappel.
Le groupe revient avec Like A Rolling Stones. Alors bien sûr, on chante tous en coeur, mais l'interprétation à nouveau laisse à désirer. Les musiciens sont bons mais la voix est à nouveau forcée et n'assure plus.
Idem sur All Along the Watchtower. Le guitariste est excellent mais Dylan n'y est pas.
Nous avons ensuite droit à un petit salut rigolo. Dylan debout devant le public tenant deux harmonicas à hauteur du col de sa veste fait mine qu'il va les jeter au public. Puis non. Un petit sourire en coin et il s'en va.
Lumière.

En conclusion, un concert franchement très moyen, mais au milieu un très beau moment qui fait oublier tout le reste.
Et puis vous verrez. Un jour... ça viendra de très loin... on entendra comme une rumeur "Dylan s'est remis à la guitare". On sera impatient. On comptera les jours avant son prochain passage à Paris et bien sûr on y sera. Et ce concert sera vraiment bon. 
Ce garçon à la capacité de rebondir. 
Vous verrez.


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2005)

Super revivew  :love:  Elle me rappelle une critique d'un concert de CSNY donné dernièrement (peut etre celui du dernier palais des congres), un peu avec les mêmes sentiments,

On voit qu'on a affaire a un afficionado  

Et la fin avec Like A Rolling Stone & All Along the Watchtower me rappelle personnellement un concert memorable du Voodoo child 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à puregeof. Saloperie de machine


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2005)

Hier soir auditorium Igor Stravinsky à Montreux: Nigel Kennedy


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2005)

Voir la pièce jointe 7015

Les soirées se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas.
Hier soir j'étais invité par la soeur d'un ami, productrice télé, à l'enregistrement de la soirée de fin d'année d'Arte. C'était une série de concerts au Grand Rex. 
La télé c'est pas terrible, mais Arte, c'est plutôt bien.
On entre tôt par l'entrée VIP.  On prend quelques bières au bar. On discute. L'attente est un peu longue.
Finalement les portes de la salle s'ouvrent. On est très bien situé (troisième rang en plein centre).
C'est assez bizarre d'être entouré de cameras à un concert. Je me sentais épié en permanence. Il m'a fallu quelques bières pour finir par oublier leur présence. J'espère qu'elles m'auront oublié aussi. Pour le reste, le son, le light, les images projetées sur écrans géants, tout était parfait.

Le spectacle commence par un petit showcase de Pattie Smith. Evidemment la voir c'est mythique.  Elle était seule sur scène avec un jeune guitariste bien propre sur lui. Elle chante un premier morceau interprété à la guitare sèche. Pas mal. Ensuite elle nous lit un long poème sur Guernica. Excellent! Enfin un morceau à la Lennon genre "People have the Power". Moyen. Un petit salut, "Bonne année", et c'est tout. Le minimum syndicale quoi.

Nouvelle séance de balance. Quinze minutes d'attente. Une autre tournée de bières que je vais chercher au bar. Je tombe sur Matilda May avec qui j'échange un long regard et un gentil sourire. :style: C'est tout. Elle est très jolie. Je rentre dans la salle alors qu'Archive commence son show. Je n'ai qu'un album d'eux (You Look All The Same To Me (2002)). J'avais adoré dès la première écoute puis je m'étais un peu lassé. Trop de longueurs par moment. Je n'aurais jamais pensé à aller les voir sur scène. Ils me faisaient plutôt l'impression d'un bon groupe studio. Erreur ! Ils sont époustouflants. :love: En particulier le guitariste et le chanteur qui ont un charisme épatant.  C'est clair, j'irai à leur prochain (vrai concert). Ils nous ont gratifié de leur deux énormes hits (Again et Fuck You) et de trois autres morceaux dont j'ai oublié les titres, mais le tout d'un excellent niveau.

Nouveau changement de scène. Nouvelle bière. Pendant ce temps des extraits du concert de dEus (je les suis à la trace ceux-là) - enregistrés au même endroit la veille pour la même émission - défilent sur les écrans de la scène. Le son n'est pas assez fort mais c'est sympa de les revoir.  C'est ensuite The Kills qui montent sur scène. Complètement à la masse. Tous les deux déchaînés. Conformes à leur image. Deux junkies sur ressort. J'ai bien aimé leur performance. Quatre morceaux à donf. Très rock&roll.

Nouveau changement de scène. Autre bière. Grand National. Je ne les connaissais pas mais j'en avais entendu du bien. Finalement, j'ai pas trouvé ça terrible. La voix du chanteur est très moyenne et tout me semblait un peu conventionnel. Passons.

Nouveau changement de scène. Encore une bière. Merci. Maxïmo Park montent sur scène. Eux aussi sont déchaînés. La claviériste est très rigolo. Le chanteur fait des bons dans tous les sens. J'ai un peu de mal avec le côté mise en scène frime, poseurs. Mais franchement un très bon set. Un peu court, mais c'est la loi du genre.

Nouveau changement de scène. Celui-là un peu plus long. Encore une bière ? Why not ? Après 20 bonnes minutes d'attente Madness monte sur scène. Okay, on connait. C'était sympa et tout et tout, mais bon. Se faire attendre et désirer. Besoin de faire chauffer la salle. Tout ça est tellement téléphoné. Finalement ils montent sur scène et le public, assez calme jusque là, danse et est déchaîné. Ca m'a énervé. On a vu toute la soirée de super groupes faire des prestations vachement bien, tout le monde à l'air de s'en foutre (j'exagère à peine) et d'anciennes pointures sur le retour montent sur scène et c'est le délire. Ca nous a un peu écoeuré, on est parti avant la fin... boire une bière 

A part ça, super soirée !
Ce sera diffusé le 29 décembre. Je crois que ce sera sympa.


----------



## FANREM (7 Novembre 2005)

Dimanche 7 nov : la Cigale / Festival des inRocks

Dur d'y arriver, les boulevards completement saturés, mais je suis tout de même là à l'heure, et ca commence a 18 h 45 juste après passé au bar et au vestiaire

Donc : the subways. 
Ca commence fort, et la petite Charlotte est craquante a souhait. Quelle pêche, elle ne restera pas en place durant le set. Je dois dire que si je devais tourner une pub pour promouvoir un médicament contre le torticolis, elle figurerait en star au générique, parce qu'elle bouge la tête dans tous les sens. Waohhh ... Dès le 3ème morceau (je crois) on a droit a I am, bien enlevé suivi de Oh Yeah. Supers morceaux très énergiques avec une entame suivie peu après d'un jet rajeur de guitare de Billy qui comme un pro chevronné ne se démonte pas et repart de plus belle après qu'on lui ait fourni un nouvel instrument. Ca balance du riff dévastateur et terriblement efficace, il est presque aussi souvent juché sur la grosse caisse que devant son micro, et la petite qui n'arrrête pas derrière.... Cela se finit avec naturellement Rock & roll queen de toute beauté. Billy nous gratifie d'une escalade du mur d'enceintes et se retrouve au balcon, les spectateurs apprécient. Va falloir assure derrière, ils ont placé la barre très haut. Du très bon et très prometteur quant a leur avenir

Ensuite, Hard-Fi
Une bonne prestation, dense, mais je les trouve beaucoup plus froid et leur côté la la la , gna gna gna... me laisse une moins bonne impression. Apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul, et la tension est un peu retombée dans la salle. Ca joue bien, mais je n'accroche que moyen. Ca se termine par Hard to beat tout de même bien enlevé

Futureheads
1er concert en France, ils font des efforts pour se faire comprendre dans notre langue, et démarrent sur les chapeaux de roue. Singularité, ils sont 3 a chanter alternativement ou ensemble, chacun avec un timbre différent. La aussi, ils connaissent une panne d'ampli a la fin d'un de leurs morceaux, et sans se démonter, ils repartent de plus belle. Ca commence a slammer dans la salle, et on a droit a une tres belle version de Decent days and nights

Maximo Park
Ca monte d'un cran dès leur entrés sur scène. Le moins qu'on puisse dire est qu'ils ont de la personnalité, entre le chanteur caouthouc qui se tortille dans tous les sens, et la claviériste (discret d'un point de vue musical) mais dont on se demande s'il domine son instrument ou s'il s'y raccroche tant il en semble éloigné et retenu seulement par les doigts de la main. Dès le 3ème morceau (aussi) Graffitti, c'est parti pour un festival de slams avec des prestations diverses et variées. Le spectacle est autant sur la scène du fait des spectateurs que du groupe (qui semble y trouver un réel plaisir, même si une certaine inquiétude semble présente avec un jeune homme brun au t-shirt bleu omniprésent). Ensuite Apply some pressure - repris en choeur par tout le public - Going missing, et même une nouvelle chanson. Que du bon, et j'ai aussi un peu peur pour ceux qui vont suivre..

Kaiser chiefs
Dès le début comme de vrais pros aguerris, ils se mettent le public dans le poche, et il ne demande que ca. Le claviériste ressemble a P Doherty, le guitariste a le look de John Lennon (sans les lunettes), et le chanteur cabotine en diable. Dès les 1ères mesures de I predict i riot, la scène est littéralement envahie de slammeurs, personnes qui descendent même des balcons, flot quasi inenterrompu... Comme ci-dessus, on a droit a na na na, mais c'est le tire d'une de leurs chansons, reprise en choeur comme il se doit. On a aussi droit au final à Oh my god, et a un rappel (le seul de la soirée - le privilège de passer en dernier). Les refrains sont très accrocheurs, et les morceaux sont bien meilleurs en live que sur l'album. Le chanteur encourage toutes les marques de sympathie de la part de ses fans les laissant même prendre le micro avec lui, les propulsant dans la fosse après quelques tours de danse, au risque d'y tomber lui même. Finalement, il nous sort le grand jeu se jettant dans la fosse, porté jusqu'a la console par des bras qui ne demandent que  ca, et prenant naturellement le même mur d'excalade pour se retrouver aux balcons au mileu de tous... le retour au mileu de la scène est épique, ca pogote dans tous les sens. Il y a un grand sens de l'esbrouffe chez kaiser chiefs, mais on leur pardonnera au vu de leur prestation

Au final une super soirée avec du bon rock presque comme a la maison. Pas la moindre fouille a l'entrée, on pouvait rentrer avec son appareil photo ou camescope numérique (Pour ceux ci, j'en ai copmpté au moins 5 et pas des petits, des Sony pro ou HD même). Une ambiance très joviale avec une réelle complicité de la part de tous les groupes. Le fait que les sets soient assez courts (environ 1/2 H par artiste faisait que l'on avait droit a du concentré), et qu'à eux 5 ils comptent pas mal de tubes a leur actif. Encore, une fois ils sont bien joué le jeu, sans se prendre la tête et ce n'est pas si courant dans le monde du rock à paillettes. Par ailleurs la sélection et l'ordre de passage des artistes ne pouvait faire l'objet d'aucune critique

Excellent soirée et Plaisir partagé. Vivement l'année prochaine


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

Plus modeste comme programme ce we, mais une sacrée découverte, double découverte d'ailleurs.

D'abord, un lieu, une SMAC comme on dit dans notre jargon... Le Cargo de Nuit à Arles. Ambiance chaleureuse immédiate, bonne accoustique (si, si Monsieur le Purfils, je maintiens  ), tarifs plus que corrects, programmation variée. 

Pour y voir quoi ? Smooth. Un groupe de jeunes nantais aux influences musicales diverses, bien résumées dans le titre de leur album : An Electro Soul Experience.
Et ne vous laissez pas tromper par la langueur de certains morceaux du CD, sur scène c'est vraiment pêchu. Savent tous tout faire ces 3 petits gars.

Pour ne rien gâcher, ont tous une belle gueule, de la sensualité à revendre et une accessibilité dont on a su profiter ! :love:


Prochaine étape au Cargo ? Sébastien Schuller


----------



## puregeof (7 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche 7 nov : la Cigale / Festival des inRocks



Et pendant ce temps-là je dînais avec des clients allemands sur la Tour Eiffel  Wunderbar !
On remet ça ensemble l'année prochaine ?  
Merci pour nous avoir fait partager ce moment


----------



## FANREM (9 Novembre 2005)

Les Inrocks / Olympia / 7 nov 05

Je suis bien en avance et je n'ai pas mon billet, mais d'après mon mail, les billets ne sont délivres qu'une heure plus tard. Je vais donc a la F..c , et bien m'en prend, j'y trouve la version sublime de Hear my train coming, extraite du concert de Hendrix à Berkeley. Ca faisait près de 3 ans que je la guette. 
De retour a l'Olympia, il faut faire la queue sur les trottoirs du Bd des Capucines fort bien remplis. Ca m'épouvante un peu, mais dès l'ouverture des barrières, ca avance très vite. Muni de mon précieux sésame, je pénètre donc dans le temple sur les marches rouges duquel officie un ersatz des Ramones (look + chansons). Finalement c'est pas si mal, et de toutes façons, tout le monde s'en fout., le bar a l'air de bien marcher malgré le prix des consos Quand les portes s'ouvrent, je me retrouve devant la scène au milieu : pas tout premiers rangs, mais juste derrière. Jamais été aussi bien placé ici.

Je suis venu voir Artic Monkeys, soit disant révélation Rock anglaise  dont tout le monde parle. Inconnus encore peu, ils ont mis des morceaux en libre téléchargement, et ils ont grâce a cela assis une certaine réputation, le chanteur a une voix éraillée reconnaissable assez facilement
http://www.dominorecordco.com/site/minisites/arctic_monkeys/am.html
Dès l'entame du set, le lead singer semble avoir des problèmes avec l'accordage de sa guitare, et arrive le fameux 3ème morceau qui est leur tube I bet you look good on the dancefloor. Ca pogote dans tous les sens mais uniquement sur les rangs 2 à 5 disons, le reste est bien calme. Faut dire aussi que des anglais (de Manchester) présents dans la salle se sont placés devant, et ont trouvé de la matière a sauter avec certains de mes compatriotes. Cool, dommage que pendant tout le set, ils arrêtent au moins 30 sec pour se réaccorder (ou changer d'instrument). ca coupe bien la tension. Donc, bon set, on sent le groupe prometteur mais peut bien mieux faire

the Editors
Prenant le contre pied des précédents, ils démarrent sur les chapeaux de roue, et prennent même de l'avance balançant tube sur tube dès le 2ème morceau. ca bouge très bien, toujours uniquement sur les rangées devant moi, le reste restant étrangement passif. Bon set donc : naturellement, on n"a pas affaire à des professionnels aguerris, mais il y a un côté amateur débutant qui veut y arriver qui peut séduire. Mention a Bullets, Munich avec un son très tranchant

Devendra Banhardt / Antony and the Johnsons

Disons le tout de suite, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé. Je connaissais le premier pour avoir lu de bonnes critiques, le second m'était totalement inconnu. J?aurais du me méfier lorsque les mancuniens en sueur ont quitté le devant de la scène, et comprendre pourquoi ca bougeait si peu pour les 2 premières prestations, c?est simple, le reste du concert apportait la réponse sur un plateau. 
Si Devendra donne une prestation honnête et attire la sympathie sur scène, notamment en faisant monter sur scène une admiratrice qui a composé une chanson (j'ai deja vu ca ailleurs, mais je n'arrive pas a me souvenir avec précision :rose: - et ce n'etait pas Greenday). il est finalement meilleur a mon avis lorsqu'il se retrouve seul devant son micro avec sa guitare pour les 3 derniers morceaux.

Pour Antony, j'ai mis tout le concert a me demander si j'avais affaire a un garçon ou a une fille. Imaginez une tronche de poissonnière de marché recouvert d'une coiffe orientale, outrageusement maquillé (e). Maintenant que j'ai la réponse, merci le net, c'est bien une des rares fois ou j'ai envie de me sauver au 2ème morceau. Le pire est que devant moi, j'avais un père de famille accompagne de sa progéniture, qui semblait prendre son pied absolu, filmant en enregistrant tout le show sur son mobile GSM et derrière,  des jeunes qui se racontaient qu'ils avaient vu presque tous ceux auxquels j'ai assisté, et qui semblaient eux aussi apprécier.  Pourtant quel décalage entre les Warhols et Antony. Comment on peut aimer les deux ?

Je m'etais un peu ennuyé avec Eels au Bataclan. La c'est sur, je ne resterai plus a un concert rock ou il y a sur le devant de la scène un violoncelle et un violon. J'ai honte, mais bon, a ma décharge, même le batteur avait l'air de dormir sur scène.


----------



## puregeof (9 Novembre 2005)

Personnellement, Devendra Bandhart, j'adore. Essaye de te procurer son dernier album studio "Cripple Crow". Ca a bercé mon retour de vacances. Jamais vu en live mais le bonhomme me semble pourtant charismatique. 
Sinon, pour ce qui est du violon dans un concert rock, je suis assez d'accord avec toi, ça me fait toujours assez peur.
Les trois autres, je suis largué. Il faut que je me remette dans les inrocks. Plus le temps pour l'instant. C'est comme ça qu'on commence à vieillir ?


----------



## FANREM (9 Novembre 2005)

Ne crois pas que je n'aime que les choses qui remuent, j'ai vu 3 fois, Tom Mc Rae, 2 x Jude, et je vous une admiration sans borne aux Byrds, mais la j'ai vraiment eu du mal, et c'est un euphémisme


----------



## puregeof (9 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ne crois pas que je n'aime que les choses qui remuent, j'ai vu 3 fois, Tom Mc Rae, 2 x Jude, et je vous une admiration sans borne aux Byrds, mais la j'ai vraiment eu du mal, et c'est un euphémisme



Aaaah ! TomMc Rae :love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (9 Novembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à puregeof.

Toujours cette putain de machine qui ne veut rien savoir   Pourtant, j'ai dsitribué ces derniers jours en prévision. Désolé :rose:


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Plus modeste comme programme ce we, mais une sacrée découverte, double découverte d'ailleurs.
> 
> D'abord, un lieu, une SMAC comme on dit dans notre jargon... Le Cargo de Nuit à Arles. Ambiance chaleureuse immédiate, bonne accoustique (si, si Monsieur le Purfils, je maintiens  ), tarifs plus que corrects, programmation variée.
> 
> ...




Trop fort cet endroit, je n'ajouterai rien  c'était magique 

Et je vais aller revoir Smooth j'espère le 26 novembre, ils passent au Nouveau Casino, faut pas hésiter à y aller :love:


----------



## ficelle (10 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort cet endroit, je n'ajouterai rien  c'était magique
> 
> Et je vais aller revoir Smooth j'espère le 26 novembre, ils passent au Nouveau Casino, faut pas hésiter à y aller :love:



je vais me trouver une place, juste pour écouter little karma en live


----------



## puregeof (10 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à puregeof.
> 
> Toujours cette putain de machine qui ne veut rien savoir   Pourtant, j'ai dsitribué ces derniers jours en prévision. Désolé :rose:



No problemo. Pareil pour moi


----------



## puregeof (10 Novembre 2005)

Décidément :hein:  Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à teo :hein:



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort cet endroit, je n'ajouterai rien  c'était magique
> 
> Et je vais aller revoir Smooth j'espère le 26 novembre, ils passent au Nouveau Casino, faut pas hésiter à y aller :love:



On y va ensemble ?
Ca se réserve où ? Oberkampf ? Ou on peut trouver les places à la Fnac ou ailleurs ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Ca se réserve où ? Oberkampf ? Ou on peut trouver les places à la Fnac ou ailleurs ?



sur flac.com, je viens de reserver la miene, et ce n'est que 14,50.

donc le 26, apero au casino, et dijo aux panoyaux


----------



## puregeof (11 Novembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sur flac.com, je viens de reserver la miene, et ce n'est que 14,50.
> 
> donc le 26, apero au casino, et dijo aux panoyaux



Okay, c'est fait.
Rendez-vous au Casino le 26


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2005)

je viens d'apprendre que je serai à Vendome le 26/11, donc sans moi le concert 

mais allez-y ce sera classe !


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Novembre 2005)

*Salut à tous!*
*Ca faisait super longtemps que je n'avais pas posté sur le forum (tellement longtemps que j'ai un message sur ma page d'acceuil qui me demande pourquoi je poste plus), j'ai l'impression d'etre tout rouillé :hein:   *

*C'est pas un truc que j'aurais imaginé aimé un jour, mais je suis allé voir Arielle Dombasle en concert à Paris la semaine dernière, qui chante sur scène des vieux titres latino des années 40/50.. Je sais pas si vous connaissez, mais moi j'ai adoré! *
*Aussi bien le CD que le concert! Je vous le conseille *


----------



## chokobelle (17 Novembre 2005)

Comme chacun sait ici, j'ai gagné le concours RATP pour assister au RATP urban lab.
Petit compte rendu:

*1/Démo de skaïte par la team Tony Hawk europe*

Je suis pas du tout fan de ce genre de chose, mais bon puisqu'il faut patienter en attendant le clou de la soirée (suspense), autant regarder hin.
Bah c'était plutôt mauvais, des ptits jeunes de 15 ans qui sont vraiment pas DU TOUT impressionnant. Le pote qui m'accompagne et qui s'y connait plutôt bien me confirme qu'ils sont mauvais  
Bon par contre en attendant, la marque Tony Hawk fait sa pub, on recolte casquettes, portefeuille et compagnie, le tout pour homme, c'est chokobeau qui va être content :rateau: 

*2/ DJ Missil*

Pareil, j'y connais rien, je suis pas du tout fan de tout ça, allez hop au bar  

*3/ Defilé de mode Gotcha*

Par des gens du public volontaires.
On a soit des coincos qui arrivent et repartent en 30s chrono, soit des starlettes en puissance. Marrant au 3ème degrès :mouais: 

*4/ Concours de air guitare*

Mais si vous savez, on doit s'agiter sur des solos de guitare en faisait staïle qu'on a une 5 cordes en furie entre les mains   
Là pour le coup c'était super marrant, ça a bien chauffé le public, y'en avait 2 ou 3 de mémorable, j'ai vraiment bien rigolé :rateau: 

*5/ Concert de Supergrass*

AAAAhhhh ma seule raison d'avoir envoyé 30 sms à la RATP arrive enfin   
Gaz, le chanteur, arrive seul avec sa guitare sèche, et nous joue 2/3 morceaux en accoustique, sublimes.
Puis arrive le guitariste, puis le batteur, et là, progressivement, montée de la mayonnaise, jusqu'à une explosion qui durera plus d'une heure 20 (pas mal pour un concert gratuit).
Ils ont joué leurs tubes (moving, pumping on your stereo, late in the day, grace,...) avec beaucoup d'énergie et de conviction, non vraiment j'étais ravie. J'avais un peu peur qu'ils n'y mettent pas de coeur vu que c'est pas un "vrai" concert, bah heureusement ils m'ont donné tort  
Y'avais une très bonne ambiance dans le public, on voit bien que tout le monde avait joué pour eux uhuh 

Cadeau du jour: une photo (moche) :love:


----------



## rezba (18 Novembre 2005)

J'ai toujours du mal à appeler ça concert. Mais qu'importe. C'est une performance, de toute façon. L'insatiable, l'infatiguable Laurent Garnier est plus que jamais l'un des meilleurs DJ de la planète. Bon, en vieillissant, on s'aperçoit qu'on est plus toujours capable d'adhérer à la phrase qui le caractérise le mieux : "Whaouh, il est déja midi". Mais le voir et l'entendre mixer et faire danser les gens est un pur bonheur.
 :rateau: :love:






 Et pour les afficionoados de la "techno originelle", le Underground Resistance French Tour, (dont Babou n'était que la locomotive de queue), ça vaut le déplacement, même quand on est pas un fan de UR (SM  ). Rien que pour voir le matos embarqué par les fanatiques de Detroit. Et pour voir Mad Mike mixer, aussi. Ils sont ce soir à Bordeaux, au Fatkat, et samedi 19 à Paris, au Cabaret Sauvage. Ne les ratez pas. Surtout que y'aura toujours Lolo pour finir.


----------



## puregeof (20 Novembre 2005)

Autre soir, autre concert, autre ambiance.
En bas de chez moi se trouve un lieu mythique que tous les amateurs de jazz connaissent : le New Morning. Ces dernières années la programmation est de moins en moins Jazz et de plus en plus World. Comme ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé je n'y vais plus trop souvent. Hier cependant je me suis laissé entraîner par une amie qui me proposait d'y aller écouter Yasmin Levy. Elle m'a vendu ça comme des chants Yiddish mixé avec du Flamenco. Autant dire que j'étais plus que sceptique. La salle était comble, nous avons dû nous installer debout au bar (Roger, une Duvel  ) "Le groupe demande de ne pas fumer" et les musiciens sont montés sur scène avec près d'une demi-heure de retard. Autant dire que la miss ne partais pas qu'avec des avantages à mon égard. Petite formation : elle au chant, un guitariste, deux percussionnistes et un clarinettiste/flûtiste. 




Bon, d'entrée il faut reconnaître qu'elle est très jolie. Mais alors dès qu'elle commence à chanter, la voix est magnifique et vous ensorcelle. 
Elle chante en espagnole des chansons qui trouvent leurs origines dans l'exile des juifs espagnols (Sepharades) qui ont fuit leur pays sous le règne de Ferdinand et Isabelle de Castille. Ils se sont retrouvés mêlés au maures qui avaient pris le même chemin. Est né une mixité musicale mêlant flamenco et musique traditionnelle arabe. L'exode se poursuivant sont venus s'ajouter des notes de musiques tsigane. Elle appelle ça le Ladino. La tradition s'est perpétuée oralement au fil des siècles jusqu'à ce que le père de la miss, Yitzhak Levy, parcourt le monde pour les trouver et les retranscrire. Les chants parlent d'exode, de solitude et d'amour. Amours perdues, amours impossibles, amours déçues. Ils sont parfois rythmés parfois doux mais toujours très émouvants. Et cette voix, bon dieu !
Entre chaque morceau Yasmin nous explique en quelques mots d'un anglais très moyen ("You cannot be beautiful, gentle, signing with a magnificient voice, and speak good English all together" - elle a de l'humour en plus)  les origines de chacune des chanson et l'argument. 
Au deuxième morceau après l'entracte (Roger, une Duvel  ) panne d'électricité. La miss ne se laisse pas démonter et récupère le truc a capella. 
Evidemment le public est conquis - moi compris - et une fois la lumière et le son revenus nous sommes tous pendus à ses lèvres dans une très belle osmose.
Un beau moment. 
En sortant j'ai acquis ses deux albums (et oui, je suis faible). Je vous conseille d'écouter le second "La Juderia", moins traditionnel que le premier, il est très bien.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

J'me rappelle une soirée de novembre :love:


----------



## FANREM (24 Novembre 2005)

Dave Philips, il a l'air bien branché non  
De quoi il joue deja ?


----------



## Warflo (24 Novembre 2005)

Tryo ya une semaine , et les Basta Paï Paï  il y a 2.
Chaleur chaleur...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Hier soir, un concert _accoustique_ de Sinclair dans une tite salle de 500 places chez moi. Je ne suis pas son plus grand fan, mais c'était vraiment pas mal. C'est un bon artiste et si vous avez l'occasion de le voir dans ce cadre de petits concerts, je vous le conseille


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Dave Philips, il a l'air bien branché non
> De quoi il joue deja ?


Les deux avaient des micros scotchés sur le corps et ont baisé gaillardement devant nous, juste derrière une toile. Un technicien en faisait des boucles et des samples. Vraiment épatant.


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Un petit moment de rock mythique, dans ma salle préférée, le Rockstore, proposé par Radical-Productions, les derniers vrais tourneurs de rock en France.
Un duo connu, une fille-un mec. 





C'est brut, fort, dense. Magique, parfois. Lui avec ses multiples guitares et sa boite à rythme préprogrammée. Elle avec sa voix, ses sauts, une gratte, parfois. Lui, c'est un amoureux de ses cordes, pas tant un guitar-hero qu'un Thurston Moore encore incendiaire. Elle, à ne pas savoir s'arreter de courir ou de crier. Une lionne. Ils font le tour du monde, en couple. A incendier des petites salles enfumées. A nous donner des concerts où ils se vident. Où ils nous transmettent toute leur énergie.
Ils finissent vannés, explosés, à genoux, guitare contre guitare, charismatiques en diable. Pas de pronostics sur leur carburant. Mais fort, le truc, quand même.
The Kills, ça tue.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2005)

Vu cet été, pas mal ouais.


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'me rappelle une soirée de novembre :love:




J'ai regardé le reportage dans tracks... Perso, il me semble que ça renouvelle plus le spectacle de foire que la scène musicale, mais bon...


----------



## puregeof (27 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort cet endroit, je n'ajouterai rien  c'était magique
> 
> Et je vais aller revoir Smooth j'espère le 26 novembre, ils passent au Nouveau Casino, faut pas hésiter à y aller :love:



Je suis donc allé voir Smooth hier soir. Effectivement super groupe sur scène  Péchus et sympathiques en diable. Pas le temps de faire un post circonstancié ici. Peut-être plus tard. Mais en tout cas merci à Teo pour le conseil. C'était vraiment cool 
S'ils passent par chez vous n'hésitez pas à aller les voir.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Novembre 2005)

Moi je suis allé jeudi voir Romantique de Dubosc... je me suis bien marre !! 

sinon au rayon des tragedies j'ai vu Turquie-Suisse à Istanbul (mais je sais pas si ct vraiment du sport :mouais: )


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort cet endroit, je n'ajouterai rien  c'était magique
> 
> Et je vais aller revoir Smooth j'espère le 26 novembre, ils passent au Nouveau Casino, faut pas hésiter à y aller :love:


Retour au cargo 

Décevant Sébastien Schuller. Pas de souffle, pas d'émotion. Du travail propre, soigné, mais sans âme.
Une application confinant à l'austérité, une présence fantômatique des 5 musiciens, chacun dans son monde. Ambiance studio.
Tout l'inverse de Smooth.


----------



## teo (28 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc allé voir Smooth hier soir. Effectivement super groupe sur scène  Péchus et sympathiques en diable. Pas le temps de faire un post circonstancié ici. Peut-être plus tard. Mais en tout cas merci à Teo pour le conseil. C'était vraiment cool
> S'ils passent par chez vous n'hésitez pas à aller les voir.



Ravi que ça t'ait plus ! J'espère que Ficelle nous donnera son avis il devait y être pour son _Little Karma_ préféré :love:



_Mado: domage pour SC, j'espère que ça vous aura pas dégouté de l'endroit et du disque... bien pensé à vous avec le sms de pfdls _


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Mix de Quenum et live de Mirweis Sangin. Chuis détruit.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Jeudi soir dernier, concert :

Violon profond (très bien, des versions "en français" de gros tubes heavy metal joués au violoncelle électrique - "fumée sur l'eau" par exemple, très drôle)

Merde, il s'appelait comment ce groupe de montpeliérains sympa qui fait du rock Sheriff-like ?

LOFOFORA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FANREM (28 Novembre 2005)

Pour une fois, ce n'est pas au concert mais au theatre que je me suis rendu. Theatre des Varietes plus precisement pour voir la derniere piece - "Si c'etait a refaire" - ecrite par laurent Ruquier, et qui compte les aventures d'un jeune chirurgien specialisé dans la chirurgie esthetique, marié a une femme riche beaucoup plus vieille que lui, et qui engage une nouvelle jeune secrétaire...

Tous les acteurs sont epatants sur scène, de Pierre Palmade a Claire Nadeau, avec une mention toute speciale a Isabelle Mergault qui est absolument epoustouflante dans son rôle

Allez y, vous ne regretterez pas votre soirée. Attention tout de même au placement, nous etions un groupe disséminé dans la salle et certains ont eu une vision mauvaise de la scène


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi soir dernier, concert :
> 
> Violon profond (très bien, des versions "en français" de gros tubes heavy metal joués au violoncelle électrique - "fumée sur l'eau" par exemple, très drôle)
> 
> ...



Sont pas montpelliérains, lofofora&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sont pas montpelliérains, lofofora


Non, euh, ouais, d'accord, mon post n'était pas très clair.
J'ai vu trois groupes :
Violon profond
Les montpeliérains avec un nom compliqué que je n'ai pas retenu
Lofofora

Super concert, en tous cas.


----------



## ginette107 (28 Novembre 2005)

Dernier concert samedi : *Dionysos*:love: Que du bonheur :love:


----------



## puregeof (29 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Dernier concert samedi : *Dionysos*:love: Que du bonheur :love:



J'attends avec impatience leur concert à l'Olympia le 12/12 . Plus que 14 fois dormir


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> J'attends avec impatience leur concert à l'Olympia le 12/12 . Plus que 14 fois dormir




On s'y croisera peut-être ;-) J'y serai je pense :love:


Hier soir Rufus Wainwright au _Casino de Paris_, concert assis, j'étais en bas.
Je connaissais pas vraiment, j'avais entendu quelques morceaux.

Première partie, sa soeur, Martha, très folk et avec un anglais beaucoup moins compréhensible que son frère (sauf quand elle parle, très bien français !), malgré une voix superbe  Dernier soir où elle assurait cette première partie. Un album dans les bacs.

Ensuite, le concert, je regrette juste et je m'arrêterai là côté technique, un son trop lourd et trop fort qui étouffait carrément la voix des choristes et celle de Rufus par moment: batterie et guitare ultra présentes.  dommage

Quand il arrive sur scène la majorité est déjà acquise, j'avais vu ça ailleurs avec Morrissey: ce gars est adulé, il a ses fans, garçons et filles (la japonaise à côté de moi était un modèle parfait de l'hystérie -presque- contenue  ), il a son public et il nous a fait un show de 2h20, avec rappel. Et il est beau gosse, il le sait mais cabotiner lui va très bien il en abuse pas.

Très pro, très américain, assez glam dans l'esprit (tuxedo noir sans rien dessous, à part un énorme pendentif qui brillait de mille feux! très kitch, limite tacky il faut dire) et, même s'il aurait pu se lâcher un peu plus, il arrive en parlant à faire oublier la maitrise du spectacle: certains enchainements sont brillants. Oh quelques blancs, parfois "on recommence !". J'aime ces artistes qui parlent et interagissent avec le public (il parle lui aussi plutôt bien français). 

Comme invités, il y a eu ses deux s½urs, Martha *** et une autre dont le prénom m'échappe, des morceaux de son père, de sa mère, une chanson écrite en hommage à Jeff Buckley, d'autres reprises, _Chelsea Hotel N° 2_ de Leonard Cohen (hommage indirect à Janis Joplin), de _Alleluyah_ de Jeff Buckley et un duo, _Leaving for Paris_ avec Jane Birkin, assez impressionnée de se retrouver là et a eu un peu de mal à trouver ses marques face au gamin au piano ! Et aussi une petite dédicace-espoir après les semaines agitées que nous avons pu avoir en France, _Beautiful Child_.

Bref, un beau concert, une quasi-fin christique qui commence en chorégraphie Abbaesque en robe blanche très monastique pour le groupe et se termine en robe bleue et masque et lipstick rouge pour Rufus, sur une grande croix blanche entre deux roadies-centurions romains-lunettes de soleil. 

Donc, quelques petites déceptions acoustiques, je pense dues au son dans cette salle. Ca aurait peut-être demandé de retravailler les équilibres... mais au final, du plaisir qu'on aurait tort de bouder 

**Martha Wainwright* est en concert a _Nouveau Casino_ le 9 décembre


----------



## puregeof (29 Novembre 2005)

Sympa comme chronique, merci  
J'avais capté quelques morceaux et interviews du jeune Rufus à la télé je ne sais plus dans quel pays. J'avais pas trop accroché. Ni la musique, ni le personnage. Là visiblement il faudrait que je m'y intéresse d'un peu plus près. Belles références !

Tiens moi au courant pour le 12. Ca me ferait plaisir de t'y croiser.


----------



## Cammy (29 Novembre 2005)

Demain soir je vais voir en concert Raphael :rose:  

Ne vous moquez pas de moi


----------



## teo (29 Novembre 2005)

Cammy a dit:
			
		

> Demain soir je vais voir en concert Raphael :rose:
> 
> Ne vous moquez pas de moi



Je l'ai découvert récement et c'est pas si mal ! On est pas là pour casser ;-)


----------



## puregeof (1 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai découvert récement et c'est pas si mal ! On est pas là pour casser ;-)



D'accord avec Teo.
Ce type a une jolie voix et un bon sens de la mélodie.
Raconte nous. Raconte nous


----------



## teo (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui il est 18h45. Oui c'est avec un peu d'avance, mais c'est pour la bonne cause...


Si ça vous intéresse les Young Gods au Nouveau Casino... y'a une place gratos now...

jetez un oeil par là...

Allez je partirai qu'à 19h05


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2005)

J'avais fait un joli texte, mais une fermeture de fenêtre intempestive l'a envoyé dans les limbes... je vais donc faire nettement plus court.

Le _Nouveau Casino_ est une salle comme je les aime, à taille humaine. Rencontres possibles.

Attente sur le trottoir avec un inconnu à qui je propose de partager mon invitation. Cool contact. Caméra d'Arte (Futur Tracks ? A surveiller). J'ai poliment décliné l'invitation de parler de ma relation intime avec les jeunes dieux. De toute façon, ça avait pas l'air d'enchanter les gars de causer en fait. Pas vraiment le public de la Star'Ac' ici... on sent que la caméra on s'en méfie un peu par ici.

Pas de première partie. Merci  Début vers 20h30.

The Young Gods sont:
La batterie (monstrueuse): Bernard Trontin
Le clavier (protéïforme): Al Comet 
La voix (en avant): Franz Treichler

Excellent concert, juste les deux premiers morceaux où on entendait pas la voix de Franz. Dommage.
J'ai du mal à décrire, c'est très visuel et poétique. Et brutal et sonore. Les textes, français, anglais, allemand. C'est des poètes...

On pense à des fleurs, des explosions, des souffles atomiques qui vaporisent l'eau et les choses, de l'eau et des gaz sous pression, des matières incandescentes, des pixels sonores qui se plantent dans la peau...
Barrages de guitares, boucles, nappes. Grondement, vibrations. Expérience.
La voix de Franz, sa gestuelle, son charisme (Jim Morrisson, Ian Mac Kay et Dave Gahan, pas loin).

Voilà. 3 rappels. Des fans chantent un Joyeux anniversaire (20 ans...). Il est 22h35. Merci les gars  :love:


----------



## chokobelle (8 Décembre 2005)

Hier, AS Dragon + Bertrand Burgalat à l'Elysée Montmartre

*1ère partie, Bertrand Burgalat:*
Je connaissais Mr Burgalat que de nom. Bah c'était vraiment pas mal du tout, en partie grâce aux supers musiciens quand même.
Il fait très "vieux dandy", c'est marrant 

*2ème partie, AS Dragon:*

Alors là moi j'étais pas prévenue que la chanteuse aimait passer les concerts torse nu  
Et qu'elle frappait le batteur avec son micro à la fin du concert   
C'était tout simplement EXCELLENT, Natasha met vraiment le feu, y'a rien à dire.
Elle est dechainée sur scène, et au vue de ses déhanchements multiples on est pas surpris d'apprendre que c'est une ancienne danseuse.
Ils ont joué des morceaux de leur 2 albums, et pas mal de reprises (Iggy Pop entre autres). Les versions sont assez fidèles aux CD, juste "boostées" pour le live  


Voilà voilà, une excellente soirée au final


----------



## puregeof (8 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Alors là moi j'étais pas prévenue que la chanteuse aimait passer les concerts torse nu



Ben moi non plus, sinon j'y serais allé   
Des photos ! Des photos !


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On s'y croisera peut-être ;-) J'y serai je pense :love:



Me too...


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Me too...



j'ai eu confirmation hier pour la place, ouf ! je suis jamais sur avant ! On se croisera sans doute ! je serai sans doute en haut 

Pour les genevois, ils vont sans doute passer ce printemps sur Genève... je peux pas vraiment en dire plus (c'est tout ce que je sais   mais ça sera terrible c'est sûr  )


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

Back from Dionysos...l'Olympia en furie :love:  


_tagueulelechat, ta geule le chat_


----------



## puregeof (13 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Back from Dionysos...l'Olympia en furie :love:
> 
> 
> _tagueulelechat, ta geule le chat_



J'y étais aussi. J'ai antre-aperçu Teo là-haut tout au fond de loin avec son te-shirt jaune  
Le concert était excellent. Il mérite un post un peu plus long. J'essaierai  de m'y mettre plus tard dans la semaine. Il le faut.
Parce que "Thank You Satan"*
Mais aussi parce que sa maman ne sera pas là à Noël et que ça m'a foutu les boules.
Parce qu'il ya longtemps que je n'ai pas vu un artiste mouiller sa chemise comme ça et avoir un tel besoin de reconnaissance du public.
Parce que sentir le parquet de l'olympia trembler sous ses pieds comme ça c'est à chaque fois magique.
Parceque Quand j'étais petit j'étais un Jedi
Parce que John Mc Enroe
Parce que Mr Holidays
Parce que John Parish
Parce que...
Shut Up The Cat  
J'y reviendrai.


* Pure reprise de Ferré

_Pour la flamme que tu allumes
Au creux d'un lit pauvre ou rupin
Pour le plaisir qui s'y consume
Dans la toile ou dans le satin
Pour les enfants que tu ranimes
Au fond des dortoirs chérubins
Pour leurs pétales anonymes
Comme la rose du matin

Thank you Satan

Pour le voleur que tu recouvres
De ton chandail tendre et rouquin
Pour les portes que tu lui ouvres
Sur la tanière des rupins
Pour le condamné que tu veilles
A l'Abbaye du monte en l'air
Pour le rhum que tu lui conseilles
Et le mégot que tu lui sers

Thank you Satan

Pour les étoiles que tu sèmes
Dans le remords des assassins
Et pour ce c½ur qui bat quand même
Dans la poitrine des putains
Pour les idées que tu maquilles
Dans la tête des citoyens
Pour la prise de la Bastille
Même si ça ne sert à rien

Thank you Satan

Pour le prêtre qui s'exaspère
A retrouver le doux agneau
Pour le pinard élémentaire
Qu'il prend pour du Château Margaux
Pour l'anarchiste à qui tu donnes
Les deux couleurs de ton pays
Le rouge pour naître à Barcelone
Le noir pour mourir à Paris

Thank you Satan

Pour la sépulture anonyme
Que tu fis à Monsieur Mozart
Sans croix ni rien sauf pour la frime
Un chien, croque-mort du hasard
Pour les poètes que tu glisses
Au chevet des adolescents
Quand poussent dans l'ombre complice
Des fleurs du mal de dix-sept ans

Thank you Satan

Pour le péché que tu fais naître
Au sein des plus raides vertus
Et pour l'ennui qui va paraître
Au coin des lits où tu n'es plus
Pour les ballots que tu fais paître
Dans le pré comme des moutons
Pour ton honneur à ne paraître
Jamais à la télévision

Thank you Satan

Pour tout cela et plus encor
Pour la solitude des rois
Le rire des têtes de morts
Le moyen de tourner la loi
Et qu'on ne me fasse point taire
Et que je chante pour ton bien
Dans ce monde où les muselières
Ne sont plus faites pour les chiens...

Thank you Satan !_


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

"Neige" était absolument à tomber par terre, l'émotion très forte.


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2005)

j'avais jamais vu l'Olympia comme ça, comme les deux amis l'ont fait remarqué, c'était exceptionnel ! A quand le DVD ? Vite !  :love:

j'y avais jamais entendu une clameur aussi incroyable avant même le début du concert (loin devant D. Gahan qui pourtant...) 

j'y avais jamais vu un pogo commencer dans les 2 premiers morceaux (des balcons c'était incroyable la vue, la mer qui ondule...)

j'y avais jamais vu un artiste se démener autant et sur quasi deux heures (loin devant Dalmon Albarn qui avait fait le coup du chimpanzé accroché aux enceintes au Palladium de Genève)

j'y avais jamais senti la mezzanine trembler comme ça. Quand on sait que la salle est désormais sur ressorts qui amortissent, on imagine... le dernier quart d'heure, je voyais la caméra devant la scène qui vibrait sur ses rails, j'espère qu'ils ont mis un sacré stabilisateur d'images 

j'y avais jamais vu un aller retour scène, stage diving, grimpage balcon, escaladage jusqu'à la dernière rangée de fauteuil et chanter a cappella (Coccinelle ? :love en regardant la salle d'en haut, dos au mur puis retour porté par la foule, pure extase je suis sur 

Ce que j'aime chez eux, avant la musique, les paroles, c'est justement ça, cette pure énergie qu'ils dégagent, c'est punk et pop, tout mélangé et c'est bon c'est bon c'est bon :love: :love:
Chez Noise Product les potes l'avaient senti en les signant après un concert à l'Usine. C'est un groupe qui vit avec et pour son public (leur nombre de concert est impressionnant), pas un groupe qu'on oubliera.

Un regret, un pincement au c½ur plutôt, il manquait juste mes préférés _45 tours_, _Pyjama_ et surtout _Coccinelle_ en version _audible_
Sûrement, une autre fois, ce printemps, à Genève, j'espère :love:



			
				Coccinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je vais cuire sur le cuir de ma coccinelle
> Accroché à ses ailes comme un cerf-colant
> Je sens le vent je serre le volant
> Suspendu par la brise par dessus le pare-brise,
> ...


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'y avais jamais vu un aller retour scène, stage diving, grimpage balcon, escaladage jusqu'à la dernière rangée de fauteuil et chanter a cappella (Coccinelle ? :love en regardant la salle d'en haut, dos au mur puis retour porté par la foule, pure extase je suis sur


 
j'étais à l'avant dernière rangée du balcon, et c'était bien Coccinelle...plutôt gemi que chanté, d'ailleurs  :love:


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Loin devant Dalmon Albarn qui avait fait le coup du chimpanzé accroché aux enceintes au Palladium de Genève



Je vais me fâcher tout rouge là... 

1/ Damon Albarn

2/ Personne n'est plusse fort que Damon  

:love: *vient de rerererererevoir le clip de Charmless man*


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

Il avait gigoté tant qu'il pouvait mais pas autant que Matthias 

Désolé de faire vaciller un pilier de ta mythologie musicale  (et j'aime beaucoup Damon Albarn ! )


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il avait gigoté tant qu'il pouvait mais pas autant que Matthias



Ouai mais Matthias il est moins sex.

Voilà c'est dit


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais Matthias il est moins sex.
> 
> Voilà c'est dit



Clair. Moi, je mets quand même Dave Gahan devant (DM) 
et pas loin derrière Ian Mc Kay de Fugazi_ (oh ses yeux, ses yeux quand il me serrait la main backstage avec sa serviette autour du cou... gloups)_

Je m'égare... 


A part ça Matthias a fait un clin d'oeil ou une pique à Philippe Katerine l'autre soir (vraiment je me demande)

"Et je coupe le son..."
ohhhhhhhhhh
"Et je remets le son..."

"J'adôôôôre..."

Trop fort ce Matthias :love:


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

Je préfère les blondinets moi


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Clair. Moi, je mets quand même Dave Gahan devant (DM)
> et pas loin derrière Ian Mc Kay de Fugazi_ (oh ses yeux, ses yeux quand il me serrait la main backstage avec sa serviette autour du cou... gloups)_



héhé


----------



## Psygod (20 Décembre 2005)

*Dieudonné *au Theatre Femina de Bordeaux

ENOOOOORME !!!!!


----------



## teo (21 Décembre 2005)

Une grosse claque hier soir, _Swan Lake_, (Le lac des Cygnes) de Matthew Bourne à Mogador  :love: :rateau: 

J'avais jamais vu de ballet classique, là c'est plutot une réinterprétation d'un ballet. On oublie les tutus, on passe aux uniformes, les robes échancrées et pantalon de cuir. On plonge dans un univers trouble et qui en met apparemment certain-es mal à l'aise dans la salle.
Bon la musique vous la connaissez tous, mais avec l'orchestre c'est toujours mieux qu'une bande son. J'ai toujours l'impression de découvrir quelque chose, un relief, une dimension qu'un enregistrement aplati.

Sacrément perturbant comme spectacle, les maquillages, les éclairages, les costumes et les danseurs (particulièrement le Cygne d'hier soir, très massif, je ne sais pas son nom), les cygnes imposent une violence et une brutalité très fortement sensuelle (pour pas employer un mot plus fort encore) du début à la fin du spectacle.
Tout y est: parade, attaque, souffle rauque des danseurs (la chorégraphie est incroyablement réaliste) on pense au cou qui se tord, au bec qui pince, aux ailes qui aveuglent. Un mélange incroyable de désir et de peur. Heureusement, on rit aussi beaucoup, ça libère par moment un peu la tension.

Si vous avez envie de vous faire plaisir (les places sont vraiment chères), boys and girls, foncez, ce spectacle en vaut la peine. Jusqu'à début janvier.


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2005)

Vendredi soir Prodigy à Milan.. c'est la deuxième fois que je les voyais. LA première lors d'un festival en 97, ça rend beaucoup mieux.. Car là dans une petite salle, c'est bof.. Très bruyant en fait et ce n'est pas trop le genre de musique qu'on a envie d'entendre en milieu fermé..

Samedi soir, nettement mieux, toujours à Milan, les Franz Ferdinand.. Wow, j'avais vu des concerts en DVD, et j'avais trouvé qu'ils sonnaient mieux en studio, mais là.. rien à redire! Super son, et public en délire..! Le groupe pop du moment!


----------



## Cammy (29 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai découvert récement et c'est pas si mal ! On est pas là pour casser ;-)





Coucou

Desolée pour le retard !
Je suis donc allée voir Raphael dans une petite salle. Il n'a vraiment pas joué le jeux. Je me suis vraiment embétée. L'année derniere Corneille était venu dans la meme salle, bien qu'etant petite, il s'est donné a fond.
On aurai vraiment dit que raphael s'emmerdait, je suis partie avant la fin et je ne suis pa la seule a avoir fait ca !
Vraiment decue car j'avais apprecié ses albums...


----------



## chokobelle (29 Décembre 2005)

Cammy a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Desolée pour le retard !
> Je suis donc allée voir Raphael dans une petite salle. Il n'a vraiment pas joué le jeux. Je me suis vraiment embétée. L'année derniere Corneille était venu dans la meme salle, bien qu'etant petite, il s'est donné a fond.
> ...



Bizarre ça... Moi je suis allée le voir à l'Olympia, et c'était vraiment chouette, il s'est bien donné et tout.
Pourtant à la base je suis pas fan de Raphaël (j'accompagnais mon pôpa ^^ ), mais il m'avait agréablement surpris


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2005)

Jeudi dernier, il y a une semaine, il y a un siècle il me semble.

Au Zèbre de Belleville, Jérémie Kisling, lausannois est là pour l'avant dernière soirée où il joue sur Paris

Je découvre la salle, très agréable, très sympa. Une proximité, une taille que j'apprécie.

J'ai entendu parler de Kisling par WebO, lu quelques articles à droite à gauche, on m'a parlé de références à Camille. Y'a un espèce de buzz apparemment. Une pleine page dans le Têtu surtout, avec une photo du gars genre _guy next door_ qui donne immédiatement une sympathie terrible. Un côté teddy bear qui colle avec la pochette de l'album Le Ours, dessin d'enfant attachant.

Bon, j'étais dans un état d'esprit assez sombre et j'espérais pas être déçu. Le reste de la semaine étant plutot glauque.

Un choc, le gars est super drôle, on l'aime de suite, il est pop, fun et terriblement attachant, tout comme ses musiciens et son pote au synthé, à hurler de rire par moment.
Je craque pour la voix, l'accent tranquille, les fêlures, les textes et son chapeau bariolé. Je pense immédiatement et surtout à Jean-Louis Murat pour la voix, plus tard je lirais Souchon ou Voulzy, même si je connais pas trop ces deux derniers. Je vois pas trop le côté Camille par contre.
Ses morceaux ritournelles m'ont fait tourner la tête et m'ont tapé là où j'avais besoin, en plein coeur. Un mélange de trentenaire, de vie de gosses, de peur et de désir. Guitares, synthé, piano, harmonica, trompette
Je vais pas tout raconter, juste dire que ses quelques problèmes techniques nous ont rendu hilares, leur jeu de scène nous ont déridé les zygomatiques et la voix et les paroles m'ont mis sur un petit nuage. Le temps a passé si vite 
La reprise de _Si j'étais un homme_ était trop forte, les quelques autres clin d'oeil, le squatt de la salle pour les chants accapella, tout ça m'a gonflé à bloc et décidé à acheter ses 2 albums.
J'ai acheté le 2e en arrivant à Genève dimanche, je me contente de 4 du premier, dispos sur son site internet, en attendant de trouver le CD. Ne pas hésiter à prendre la version double cd, les acoustiques, bruts sont un vrai plaisir, trop courts surtout...

Merci Jérémie, tu me fais du bien, et c'est particulièrement bienvenue en ce moment 




			
				Les étoiles a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse les étoiles
> Agir en silence
> Dans leurs toiles
> Je danse
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2005)

Oui, elle est magnifique cette chanson _Les Etoiles_...  Elle est belle, elle fait voler de nuages en nuages, rêver. Elle emporte, elle m'emporte. 

Jérémie Kisling, je le vois le 10 mars prochain pour le Caprices Festival à Crans. J'ai hâte, ce d'autant plus qu'après lui, c'est Emilie Simon qui sera sur scène.  Suite de la de soirée avec Water Lily et enfin Lole, une petite Neuchâteloise que j'ai hâte de découvrir.

Vivement ce 10 mars.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle est magnifique cette chanson _Les Etoiles_...  Elle est belle, elle fait voler de nuages en nuages, rêver. Elle emporte, elle m'emporte.



*Sécurité !!!!!*

Vous m'l'emballez... et direction cellule de dégrisement...

Merci...


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2005)

M'sieur l'agent de sécurité me dites pas que ça vous est jamais arrivé d'abuser du Jack D en écoutant un peu de blues... nous c'est pareil


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Jamais Monsieur !!!!

Jamais !:d


----------



## FANREM (30 Décembre 2005)

Pas assez fort, mon fils


----------



## jphg (31 Décembre 2005)

toute la saison Pippo Delbono au théâtre du Rond-Point des Champs-Élysées.

Fantastique !





























Les pièces :
Il Silenzio, Esodo, Gente di plastica, Enrico V, Urlo.

Si on ne connait pas, voir Il Silenzio peut être un très bon début.

Pour accèder à la page de Pippo Delbono sur le site du rond-Point

-------------
Plus ou moins l'infini
par la compagnie 111






site de la scène nationale des Gémeaux à Bourg-la-reine


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Janvier 2006)

Vendredi soir j'ai vu le spectacle de Franck Dubosc au Palais des Sports à Paris!  
Trop bien! Lui je l'adore, trop marrant.  
J'ai par contre préféré ses spectacles précédents

Sinon il existe aussi en DVD:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2006)

Le 14 mars au grand REX John Butler Trio !!!!!!! j'y serais je pense... takizzz-takizzz


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

Olivia Ruiz au Bid Band Café le 27 janvier à Caen.

Rien à redire, superbe prestation, beaucoup d'échanges avec le public, bonne répartition entre les chansons du premier et du second album, très bonne perfomance scénique. Non franchement, si elle passe près de chez vous : ALLEZ-Y.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2006)

Big Band Café  le BBC quoi !  ... alors elle est mimi hein ?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2006)

*MOGWAI*, a voir, moi je vais à Lille apparemment mais s'ils font une date à Bruxelles où ils joueraient avec Akron Family et Woulf Eyes, je me ferai rembourser mes billets et j'irai les voir là-bas.



> 08/04/2006	Splendid, Lille, France
> 
> 09/04/2006	Laiterie, Strasbourg, France
> 
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2006)

mets des bouchons !!! c'est un des groupes qui joue le plus fort au monde !!!!


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> alors elle est mimi hein ?  :love:



Grave....:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2006)

Héhéhéhéhéhé  elle était à canal + encore hier soir....


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhéhéhéhé  elle était à canal + encore hier soir....



Zut, encore raté... heureusement que tu es là pour m'envoyer les photos de ce que je rate... :love:


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu des places pour aller voir Mylène Farmer, comme pour Johnny, je me suis dit que ça devait être vu, vu la position d'icone à laquelle elle est arrivée (si si... j'ai des amis qui...).
Bref, mon premier Bercy, avec une place assise qui, si je l'avais payée m'aurait la bagatelle de *132 ¤* [non mais vous y croyez vous ? Moi j'y crois toujours pas].
Bon, c'est impressionnant, un gros show, des tonnes et des tonnes de lumière et d'effets en tout genres, la demoiselle (toujours ?) arrive dans une capsule spatiale, on se croirait dans _Metropolis_.
Pour faire bref: le spectacle (n'oubliez pas, c'est mon premier gros bastringue, je me sens mieux à l'_Usine_, au _Chat Noir_ ou au _Nouveau Casino_...) ça impressionne le chaland (et moi aussi, je fais pas la fine bouche, j'aimerai connaitre le graphiste qui a bossé derrière...) mais bon niveau musique, pas trop mon truc, je connaissais deux trucs, *Libertine*, évidemment et *Génération désenchantée*. Failli m'endormir. Le seul morceau que j'aurai bien aimé entendre, c'était *Maman a tort*, mais elle l'a pas chanté.

Sinon, dans un genre beaucoup plus intéressant :love:   , F et moi nous nous sommes régalés jeudi dernier de DJ Pierre  , mythique découvreur du son acide :love:  (ah le Roland 303  ) lors d'une soirée - gratuite  - au Rex Club, _Back 2 Acid_. Back 2 1987 donc :love: . Encore une première fois pour moi, club parfait, je m'y sens déjà parfaitement à l'aise.
Arrivée parfaitement synchronisée avec pour nous accueillir _Yazz_ et _S-Express_ :love: (c'était pas encore Pierre mais bon, petite larme de joie à leur écoute), et puis très vite départ vers des morceaux plus acides, on a senti la montée dès l'arrivée du grand black derrière ses platines. Vraiment trop fort, vraiment très bon de danser sur ce gars qui a changé mon regard sur la musique, la danse 

On est pas resté tard, on est parti à 3h15, fatigue accumulée, son puissant, les bières, les cours et le travail le lendemain, on l'a fait "tranquilou". Pour juste quelques bières on s'est régalé sans commune mesure avec le spectacle de Mylène 

Chacun ses gouts 



PS: qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivoque, je ne veux aucunement pousser à la consommation de certaines substances illicites hallucinogènes, n'en ayant personnellement jamais pris et déconseillant leur utilisation. On parle ici de son acide et non pas de LSD.

_Et dire qu'à l'époque une célèbre radio jeune avait décidé de bannir de son antenne tout morceau faisant référence à ce son _


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Janvier 2006)

En avril, à Paris, il y aura une expo de Miss Van (www.missvan.com) à la galerie Magda Danysz .
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas ce genre, ça peut etre super intéressant à découvrir!
Moi J'ADORE Miss Van


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu des places pour aller voir Mylène Farmer, comme pour Johnny, je me suis dit que ça devait être vu, vu la position d'icone à laquelle elle est arrivée (si si... j'ai des amis qui...).
> Bref, mon premier Bercy, avec une place assise qui, si je l'avais payée m'aurait la bagatelle de *132 ¤* [non mais vous y croyez vous ? Moi j'y crois toujours pas].



C'est chanté en direct ou c'est du Playback?


----------



## EMqA (29 Janvier 2006)

Dernier concert en date :
eths + MASS HYSTERIA au chabada à Angers le 11/11

Prochain :
AqME, jeudi prochain

Et avec un peu de chance j'aurai reçu mon iMac tout neuf d'ici la.
Une très bonne semaine en perspective


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'est chanté en direct ou c'est du Playback?




Honnêtement j'en sais rien, je pense pas en playback mais bon.

Les tap dancers c'est clair que c'était pas possible que ce soit du vrai


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mets des bouchons !!! c'est un des groupes qui joue le plus fort au monde !!!!




Ouai des vrais débiles d'ailleurs, je me demande comment ils peuvent faire du MOGWAI et être aussi puérils parfois, ils aiment bien le foot et la bière quoi et puis si il faut se battre ils sont ok, ****** d'écossais... je sais de quoi je parle en plus car je les ai déjà vu à Paris il y a 2-3 ans, le concert a été interrompu car le mec à la console s'est pris un coup contre la tronche parce qu'il voulait pas baisser le son... :hein: En fait ça faisait plusieurs fois apparemment que le mec de la salle venait le voir pour qu'il baisse parce qu'ils étaient au dessus des normes et le type voulait rien entendre, alors le gars de la salle est revenu avec une batte ou je sais pas quoi et lui en a mis un coup, en tout cas c'était violent 
Le guitariste chanteur, voyant ça, pousse tous les amplis à fond et joue un gros riff de guitare et ils font monter la pression, il regardait alors en direction de la console, comme un fou, il a d'un coup balancé la guitare pour monter dans les gradins à fond les ballons et après c'est parti en vrille et la salle a été évacuée :mouais:  Ils avaient déjà joué pas loin d'une heure déjà heureusement, quelle bande de bourrins, j'espère que ça se passera mieux cette fois, de toute façon j'ai mes boules quiès spéciales concerts, Mogwai ou pas, j'ai déjà des ptites acouphènes alors ça va


----------



## IceandFire (30 Janvier 2006)

ah tu étais à ce "fameux" concert baston... !!!! la vache on en parle encore...moi je les avaient fait à la route du rock de st malo, en plein air...ils ont des têtes de fous !!! pourtant dieu sais combien j'aime les écossais...:love:


----------



## IceandFire (31 Janvier 2006)

ah le père BEn !!!!  ... la copie de JBT ...


----------



## teo (6 Février 2006)

pitin, je devrais finalement avoir une place pour *Bauhaus*. Chère mais bon  (moins que pour MF debout  vraiment tout est relatif  )

_des macgéens ce soir au Bataclan ?_

MP pour échange tél. Départ dans 25 minutes 

Moi je dis *Merci la Suisse* sur ce coup-là...


----------



## teo (10 Février 2006)

*Bauhaus, Bataclan, Paris* 6 février 2006
Je vais pas dire grand chose sur ce concert, à part que j'ai découvert le groupe avec ce concert.
J'étais jamais vraiment entré dans leur musique, des K7 à l'époque, des copies, jamais de contacts directs avec leur son et leur musique. Juste je comprenais pas, je n'entendais pas. Bien mais sans plus.
Jusqu'à lundi. La grosse baffe, quoi. Une découverte pour ne pas employer un mot plus direct encore.

Mis à part le premier morceau où les enceintes de façade ont laché en 2 sec' et où on n'entendait rien, ce concert a été incroyable. Je pensais m'ennuyer en regardant quelques vieux goth tristouilles s'agiter. Ben non. Peter Murphy et sa bande m'ont pas lâché une seule seconde. Public varié, entre 15 et 60 ans je dirais. Goth ou pas, tout le monde était chaud 
Quelques reprises sur la fin, Dead Can Dance, David Bowie, pas tout reconnu. Evidemment ils ont terminé avec _Bela Lugosi's dead_.

La rumeur d'un album pour juillet a fait le tour et certains ont peur du résultat. On verra bien.
De toute façon, on a toujours les anciens pour se régaler...

On a fini avec quelques suisses et on s'est bien marré  

_Merci Tchibou pour la place pas chère sans toi, je me serai pas autant amusé cette semaine _


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Ils se sont reformé ???? viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite l'est ou mon crayon noir ?????


----------



## kisco (10 Février 2006)

Hier soir sur la scène du Bout du Monde, concert des bretons de Ministère Magouille, une très bonne surprise, je ne connaissais pas du tout. C'est bien marrant ils déconnent tout le temps entre les chansons et maîtrisent leurs instruments. 

Quelques originalités comme l'utilisation d'un ballon baudruche pour faire des "ouiin"... enfin, des bruits bizarres :mouais: 

Résultat, une très bonne soirée de plus au Bout du Monde :love:


----------



## teo (17 Février 2006)

Lundi, j'ai vu, L'amour en toutes lettres, à la Cartoucherie de Vincennes.
Par groupe de 5-8 spectateurs, des acteurs lisent des lettres désemparées adressées à l'Abbé Violet, éditeur de revues chrétiennes dans les années 20-30. Les sujets: tout ce qui peut tourner autour du sexe et de ses interdits par l'Eglise. Mention cas de conscience. La proximité des acteurs (on les entoure) qui se sont appropriés chacun une lettre, l'intimité de l'atmosphère (on est debout, dans la pénombre avec juste une petite lampe, l'acteur murmure, chuchotte, parle à voix basse) font qu'on plonge soudain dans les vies de personnes désemparées, terrifiées de faire le Mal. Il n'est jamais mentionné la réponse, s'il y en a eu une. A l'éclairage de ces lettres, on est amené à se dire que de ce côté-là, il y a encore beaucoup de choses à dire, à faire: Curé, Immam ou Rabin, ils ont toujours les mêmes réponses. Et auront toujours les mêmes questions en face...
Bouleversant.
Hier soir: un duo de spectacle au 20e Théâtre, Paris... 20e:
_Lucienne et les Garçons_, le music-Hall des années 20 à 40. En plein coeur de Ménilmontant, ça a un goût délicieux. Bon, ça manque parfois d'un peu de finesse, mais c'est une bonne mise en bouche pour le spectacle suivant:
_Madame Raymonde_, elle est pas vraiment gracieuse, a un caractère de cochon, boit un peu trop, mais nous enchante par ses évocations et reprises de vieux morceaux populaires et plein de gouailles des années folles. Accompagnée à l&#8217;accordéon par son Zèbre, un sacré accordéoniste. Entre éclat de rire et émotion palpable. Allez encore un petit verre, Madame Raymonde  _(chapeau bas à Denis d'Arcangelo dans le personnage et à son accordéoniste, Sébastien Mesnil)_

En plus le Pascalou n'était pas loin pour nous accueillir avant, entre et après les spectacles, c'est à 2 mn


----------



## teo (22 Février 2006)

Hier soir, _Touring the angel_, Depeche Mode à Bercy pour 3 jours.
C'était vraiment une bonne soirée. 1983-2006 (à peu près découvert le groupe cet été-là). Tant de moments revécus. Thanks Martin, thanks Andy, thanks Dave.

Bon, plus jamais dans la fosse à Bercy, et je crois, plus jamais Bercy, ces salles sont l'anti plaisir du concert, pas de vraie proximité avec le groupe, son pas mauvais mais pas particulièrement excitant, assez plat finalement, en tout cas si on ne peut s'approcher de la scène ce qui a été notre cas. Je n'ai pas vu grand chose, trop de grands devant (tuez-les tous moi je vous dis  ). Pas d'écrans latéraux, pas de relais, dommage.
Mais ça n'avait que peu d'importance. J'ai passé un excellent moment.
Mélange du dernier album (écoutez le il est vraiment bien, en concert il passe encore mieux) et leurs anciens, bonne balance entre les morceaux.
Dans le désordre. Et il en manque bien sûr (iTof me disait qu'à Lyon, ils ont joués 20-22 morceaux)
_A Question of Time / John The Revelator / Just can't get enough / Behind the wheel / Personal Jesus / A Pain That I'm Used To / Walking in my shoes / Macro / Home / I Feel You / Policy of truth / World in My Eyes / Never let me down again / Everything counts_

J'ai retrouvé le plaisir d'entendre Martin Gore, sur le dernier album, il m'irritait un peu et je dois dire qu'il est impressionnant, maquillé, vieilli, costumé (entre le début et la fin du spectacle il passe du grotesque au pur émerveillement) ce gars est incroyable, il est écorché vif, un peu moine fou du Nom de la Rose, et à la fin, un ange blond. Andy Fletcher est comme je l'imaginais, dans sa soucoupe volante, au dessus, il surveille que tout se passe bien, ce gars est classe et je pense que si DM est encore là, il doit y être pour beaucoup. Et puis bon, y'a Dave, il tient la scène, il n'arrête pas, il court, saute, sa voix porte, se tient toujours plus haut, plus affirmée. On voit ce gars torse nu on pense aux premières années, aux années noires et on se dit que c'est bon de le voir, de le savoir si vivant. Les trois forment une entité vivante, chacun à sa place (désolé pour les autres qui jouaient avec eux, j'ai pas leur nom).

Et puis, planait aussi dans Bercy, tout le travail de Anton Corbijn, j'aimerai en dire un petit mot car c'est lui qui a fait une très grande partie de ce qu'est DM, au niveau visuel et ce groupe est visuel autant que sonore. Merchandising, logos, pochettes, affiches, photos, couverture de CD, typographie, toute la scène, les montages vidéos (bluffant, mix de films et d'images live, projetés sur 5-6 écrans éclatés en fond de scène) tout est là pour montrer qu'un travail de graphiste, c'est important, même si de nos jours, on préfère l'habillage jetable et qui se périme.

Première partie: The Bravery. J'ai pas vraiment entendu, pas de souvenirs particulier.

_Petite note à ceux qui y vont et qui sont dans la fosse: aller directement à l'entrée de la fosse porte 27, derrière, sans attendre sur les marches devant l'entrée (places assises), quand nous avons rejoint la file d'attente vers 19h (début du concert sur le ticket: 20h30), on était à la hauteur des dernières tours de la bibliothèque nationale de France !!! Bref, le premier qui arrive se met dans la file et appelle les autres._


----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2006)

La chance !!!! :love: ....
c'est ton thread ici Teo   .... :love: :king:...:style: ....


----------



## teo (22 Février 2006)

Il n'y a plus aucun spectacle intéressant de par le monde, ça doit être ça 

Lâchez-vous les gens...

Un petit spectacle, une pièce de théâtre, une performance... ça donne envie...

Ecrivez


----------



## Freelancer (22 Février 2006)

*Depeche Mode* hier soir à Bercy. Dans la fosse avec Teo. Je ne suis pas un fan absolu de *Depeche Mode*. Je l'ai ai vraiment découvert à partir de Violator, que j'avais acheté uniquement parce qu'il était produit par *François Kevorkian*, un de mes producteur/remixer préféré.

Ils ont réussi à bien garder l'équilibre entre electro et guitares saturées qu'on retrouve sur leur dernier album. Un avalanche de classiques durant plus de deux heures
Quelle bête de scène, ce *Gahan*. Les années et les excès n'ont pas l'air d'avoir eu de prise sur lui physiquement et sa voix est bien remise (ceux qui ont écouté l'Acoustic Christmas @ KROCQ Station comprendront).
*Gore* chante les morceaux les plus calmes (Home, et Shake The Disease version piano/voix). Ce type a une voix incroyable. Il faudrait que je retrouve son premier maxi en solo, le Counterfeit EP.

La première partie, assurée par *The Bravery*, était gentille. Bonne prod, bonne voix, *New Order *dans le viseur, mais bon, les chansons ne sont pas inoubliables.

Il m'en reste toutefois un sentiment mitigé. Je ne voyais pas la scène autrement que sur l'écran géant, et j'avais parfois l'impression d'être un spectateur passif devant son téléviseur. C'était mon premier et dernier concert dans une fosse.

Mais j'ai passé une excellente soirée :love: :love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (23 Février 2006)

Teo et Freelancer, bravo pour vos reportages en direct live  :love: 

La fosse a Bercy, c'est effectivement pas le pied. J'y ai de tes mauvais souvenirs. En particulier, parce qu'il faut absolument etre tout devant, autrement, tu ne vois rien du spectacle. Cela est du au fait que la scene est assez basse pour une aussi grande salle, d'ou le desagrement. Par ailleurs, je trouve le son moins bon. Si en plus, tu te fais bousculer dans tous les sens, pas la peine de tenter d'y rester

Et puisqu'on parle de desagrement, il y a un autre phénomène dans cette salle qui est exaspérant, ce sont toutes les places reservées pour les invités sur les cotes de part et d'autre de la scène. Quelquefois, tu te retrouves exilé tout dans le fond ou tout en haut de ce fait. Qua,d tui payes ta place une fortune, tu peux esperer mieux

Ces remarques sont surtout valables pour des supergroupes, mais malheureusement ces phénomènes se généralisent


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Si vous avez l'occasion d'aller voir un groupe qui s'appelle "Mes Anjes Noires", allez-y, ils tournent un peu partout en ce moment on dirait.
Un spectacle très prenant, grosse maitrise, des jeunes gars qui mériteraient d'aller loin.


----------



## teo (24 Février 2006)

pour ce qui est du spectacle, à la rigueur, je m'en foutais un peu (non, sans rigoler, même si bon...), ce qui m'a le plus dérangé c'est l'impression de plat au niveau du son, pas de relief. C'est pas mauvais, mais juste une absence de dimension. Jamais eu ça au Zénith (Montpellier ou Paris), par exemple. Pas assez de son, pas de relief, je me suis éclaté mais pas senti d'ondes pour me faire vraiment vibrer. Un peu une soupe en sachet comparée à une soupe que tu fais toi-même. Saveur et émotion. Pas d'exhausteur de goût.

Mais je suis beaucoup plus branché petite ou moyenne salle. Les _Young Gods_ au Nouveau Casino à Paris, _Smooth_ au Cargo de Nuit à Arles ou _Fugazi_ à l'Usine de Genève on sent le mur du son, on sent ses tripes qui bougent, l'air qui reflue dans les poumons, on se sent membrane, on voit l'artiste à 3, 8, 15 m.
Malgré mon excellente soirée de mardi, je me dis que ces immenses rassemblements ne sont pas intéressants. Ca permet juste à beaucoup de monde de voir certains groupes. Pendant des festivals, on sent moins cette frustration, on n'y va dans un autre cadre et le son y est moins important je trouve.

A part ça un pote qui était en haut m'a dit que c'était fou et lui a halluciné sur le spectacle, donc c'est clair qu'en bas on a loupé quelque chose. Avant les rappels, je matais sur les côtés devant et derrière et la majorité des gens étaient debout et dansaient. Impressionnant.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)

oué ca m'étonne pas ce que tu dis Teo...ya même des bruits pour dire que c'était du playback...:mouais: ....


----------



## teo (24 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué ca m'étonne pas ce que tu dis Teo...ya même des bruits pour dire que c'était du playback...:mouais: ....



Ah ça je sais pas, je voyais rien   :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)




----------



## FANREM (25 Février 2006)

Nine Black Alps > la Boule Noire

Peu avant l'ouverture des portes, nous sommes peu nombreux dans la file d'attente. Des gens qui vont a la Cigale se retrouvent dans notre file, et nous demandons a certains si elles vont bien voir un concert de rock. Naturellement, la réponse est négative, et notre queue ne grandit que peu  

La salle est vraiment petite et relativement en longueur, je n'en avais pas un tres bon souvenir. Neanmoins, je prends tout de suite mes marques, j'y retrouve un copain qui filme le concert, un autre photographe, et même un autre deja rencontre a d'autres concerts, la routine quoi... 

La salle est vraiment petite et toute en longueur, je n'en avais pas un tres bon souvenir. Une bière au bar, et je me retrouve tout devant la scène, c'est bien agreable :love: Des le debut de la premiere partie assurée par un groupe francais (je l'ai deduit a la langue parlée entre les morceau) qui n'a pas dit son nom. C'est bien grunge, et ca joue energiquement, même si l'originalité n'est pas au rendez-vous. Les morceaux sont calqués sur le même modèle : début par une ligne de basse, puis enchainement énergique par le batteur, et pour finir le guitariste se laisse aller a quelques delires vocaux et guitaristiques (un peu lassant a la longue)... La ligne est un peu delayée a outrance, mais ils se defoncent , et les premiers rangs echappent de peu a un coup de manche de guitare  Pas inoubliable

Ensuite, Nine Black Alps
Dès le début, ca joue vraiment bien mieux que sur l'album, et le rythme est plus brut. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un groupe post grunge, qui remet 15 ans apres le style a l'honneur. Naturellement, les fringues et les cheveux ne sont pas aussi sales, et l'effet de surprise est passé, Néanmoins, cette générosité fait plaisr a voir et a entendre. Le son est finalement bon, et le spectacle est bien assuré - même si le bassiste est presque toujours dos a la scène collé devant son ampli -  avec une bonne set list dense et sans temps mort. 13 chansons jouées le pied au plancher sans se poser de question, c'est court, mais c'est bon finnalement.

A ecouter pour découvrir : Cosmopolitan, Unsatisfied, Not everyone, Just Friends et même une ballade Behind your eyes


----------



## Freelancer (4 Mars 2006)

Coldcut, hier soir à la Cigale avec Teo

J'avais connu Coldcut avec leurs premiers morceaux house, _Doctorin' The House_ avec *Yazz*, _People Hold On_ avec *Lisa Stansfield*. J'avais ensuite suivi la création de leur label _Ninja Tunes_, avec un intérêt certain, même si je n'accroche pas à tout.

J'ai redécouvert une musique très riche, qui trouve ses racines dans le hip-hop, la house, le folk et la musique industrielle. Coldcut véhicule un message politique très fort (Timber, par exemple, à base de sample de tronçonneuse et de chant d'amazonie, ou bien des samples de G.W. Bush, Tony Blair, Margaret Tatcher) et très ludique, avec des samples audio et vidéo du _livre de la jungle_, du _muppet show_, de *Pierre Richard* ou du _grand restaurant_

L'installation était assez étonnante, 4 pc face au public, deux écrans géants. Coldcut était accompagné d'un vj et d'un dj

Une avalanche de guests sur scène pour interpréter les morceaux de l'album Sound Mirrors

Arrivée sur scène de *Robert Owens*, la légende house de Chicago, avec qui *Coldcut* interprète leur morceau _Walk a Mile in my Shoes_, puis *John Spencer* (*Roots Manuva* est présent par écran vidéo interposé pour le rappel).

Un petit moment de flottement lors de _People Hold on_, certainement dû à l'interprétation assez chaotique et approximative de la chanteuse, certainement aussi au fait que ce morceau est, pour les plus jeunes, plus un morceau de Lisa Stansfield que de Coldcut, suite à la flopée de remixes sorti au fil des années.

Pour la première partie, le dj a assuré une séance de turntablism à tomber, une technique incroyable, vraiment très loin des dj pousse-disques dont j'ai fait un moment partie :rose: 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> C'était mon premier et dernier concert dans une fosse.


 

J'ai passé une excellente soirée :love: :love: :love: 

Et maintenant que j'ai vu Robert Owens sur scène, je peux mourir :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Mars 2006)

Il y a deux semaines j'ai vu Depeche Mode à Milan. C'était la première fois que je les voyais en concert.. J'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé.. dommage que je ne les ai pas vu du temps de leur belle époque..
C'est incroyable comment Dave G. a encore autant d'énergie après son parcours douteux!


----------



## FANREM (5 Mars 2006)

Bataclan > Mardi 28 fevrier

The Chalets en ouverture :
Entre Kid Creole (non tropicalisé) pour le look - 2 filles maquillées comme des poupées de porcelaine avec un beret sur la tête, fort jolies d'ailleurs, et 3 garçons en accompagnement classique : basse, guitare et batterie - et B 52'S. Sympa

We are scientists
Ils ont bien monté le niveau sonore a la console, et la prestation est assez nerveuse. Les 3 new-yorkais semblent immenses sur la scène, et pour balancer, ca balance. Pas d'esbrouffe, que du lourd. Autant leurs clips peuvent faire dans le mièvre et le sentimental larme à l'oeil, autant sur scène, c'est le contraire. Autour de moi, ils semblent nombreux a avoir mis les bouchons d'oreille. Bonne prestation

Kaiser Chief's
Le clou de la soirée normalement. Sortis vainqueurs des Grammy awards : meilleur groupe britannique, meilleur artiste rock britannique, et meilleure prestation live. Fiers de leurs 2 millions d'albums vendus, ils tournent beaucoup pour assurer, et leurs prestations sont en general remarquables. Il faut dire que toutes leurs chansons sont festives et entrainantes. Impossible de rester impassible devant les refrains repris par toute la salle en choeur. 
Ce soir, ils ont fait relativement soft. Par rapport a la cigale en novembre qui avait comencé par un slam dans la foule, et ou les filles montaient sur scène sans arrêt, donc ce soir la sécurité veille. Et des que le moindre slammeur se profile a l'horizon, le contrevenant est immédiatement tiré par les pieds et raccompagné sur les cotés. Si on ajoute a cela, que Ricky Wilson le charismatique chanteur est (un peu) moins en voix, a mon sens, le spectacle est légèrement en dessous de ce que je les sais capables de faire. Néanmoins, grande soirée, il ne pourrait en etre autrement avec ce groupe vraiment taillé pour le live. 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, a ecouter : Oh my god / Everyday I love you less and less / I predict a riot

Les lumieres se rallument, une fille des Chalets pose gentiment pour tous les fans, et il neige de tres gros flocons dehors. Je repars le pas léger :love:  Vivement le nouvel album prévu pour la fin de l'année


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2006)

Coldcut vendredi, plus grand chose à ajouter après Freelancer 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première partie, le dj a assuré une séance de turntablism à tomber, une technique incroyable, vraiment très loin des dj pousse-disques dont j'ai fait un moment partie


Le petit lutin aux platines avant Coldcut, c'était DJ Kentaro   

Sinon, je rentre de la soirée  F*** U FCOM au Trabendo, où j'étais avec Freelancer (_thanks 2 b pushy matey, it was gr8 2 there_). Laurent Garnier et Scan X, vraiment chauds, alternance et bons passages de relais, Scan X tabasse fort :rateau: , c'est du parfaitement brutal :love: , Garnier s'amuse comme un petit fou, se permet des moments chill out, avec ambiance de forêt amazonienne avant de nous refaire remonter très très haut. Standards qui tuent évidemment, (Crispy bacon, The man with the red face...), avec un musicien qui venait régulièrement jouer du sax, de la trompette, de la flute traversière par dessus. Excellente nuit donc.
Les visuels de DDL étaient excellents, montages, effets et boucles terribles, films, de plans cam de la scène, belles images, très trashées comme j'aime, très speed. Son qui tue. 5-10 mn de flottement vers 2h quand la façade s'est tue  , plus que les retours qui passaient (ooopss  ): pas de malaise, c'est reparti, tant pis pour les esprits chagrins qui gueulaient: ça arrive et c'est pas si grave 
(Arrivés trop tard pour la première partie, electric rescue aka d'jedi). 

Ne manquait pour avoir une soirée _plus que_ parfaite _Dance 2 the music_ (ou alors partis trop tôt ? 6h30 quand même...) et une gestion plus efficace de l'afflux aux vestiaires (c'est toujours là que ça pêche  ) : Un peu d'encadrement aiderait tout le monde à s'amuser plus vite et à pas se prendre la tête et à s'énerver.

Et une bonne nouvelle, Garnier reviendra le 28 avril au Trabendo, avec dj Deep. Avis aux amateurs. On y sera  :rateau:_ (y'a pas des sudistes que ça intéresseraient ? :love: )
_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Tu le fais exprès pour me rappeler qu'amon tobin est sold out ?


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais exprès pour me rappeler qu'amon tobin est sold out ?



Ben tu montes à Paris et tu viens au Triptyque le 9 mars, il reste des places  Et il devrait en avoir aussi chez moi si tu as besoin d'un hébérgement, tu le sais 
Je pense pas que je vais y aller, je me suis ennuyé terriblement la dernière fois au bataclan y'a 2 ans. J'accroche pas vraiment  
Mais à 14&#8364; je ferai un effort si tu viens   

_En tout cas bien pensé au M.A.D. de Lausanne, là où j'avais vu Garnier la première fois.
Je regrette juste de pas avoir été là-bas quand il y venait régulièrement._

Edit: Précision: 

*Shake it up (Live at F Comm Fresh Party - Paris)* de Nova Nova, tjs sur le même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Marc Ribot, hier soir et en solo. 
Alléchant sur le papier, puisque c'est le guitariste d'Arto Lindsay, de John Zorge et de Tom Waits.
Mais, au final, j'ai été très déçu. Une séance solo, non-amplifiée et très hermétique. Pour ne pas arranger, le concert était prévu dans une petite salle et a été déplacé dans une salle 2X plus grande. pas top, ni pour le son, ni pour l'ambiance.
 Bref, un coup dans l'eau. C'est dommage, ça me faisait bien envie tout ça...


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais exprès pour me rappeler qu'amon tobin est sold out ?



à Lôzanne ???? Car il vient le 8 mars aux docks... et j'hesitais à y aller... mais si c'est complet ben je me rabaterais sur le live de Couleur 3 de 22h à minuit !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Vu Lole au Caprices Festival. Une très bonne surprise, une découverte, et une belle prestation!   Je veux le CD...   

Vu aussi là-bas, ce cher Jérémie Kisling...    Sympa, jeu de scène du groupe impec'... par contre il est égoïste: il donne pas son chapeau aux filles...  

Et Emilie Simon... bien plus jolie en photo...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mars 2006)

Terrible et blindé de monde !!!  mais sans moi


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2006)

Chais pas j'étais à l'Olympia pour Dionysos avec Lumai 

Pour ces derniers, bon concert, l'effet surprise un peu passé, Matthias a refait son tour de l'Olympia en glissant de bas en haut de haut en bas (voir concert précédent).
Rien de vraiment notable à part que l'énergie toujours là, je sais pas si Lumai s'est remise de l'effet Dionysos  Toujours un choc avec _Neige_, frissons et tout. Et des bonnes rigolades avec le public et _Ta gueule le chat_ (Yvos  )
Une excellente surprise avec un clin d'oeil à leur début où ils faisaient la première partie de Louise Attaque: rappel avec Gaétan et sa bande sur un morceau super connu de Blur dont j'ai oublié le titre (gimmick entêtant). Matthias lui grimpait dessus comme un ouistiti sur un chat, ambiance assurée, ça a fini en bordel magnifique  . 10 sur scéne, deux batteries l'une à côté de l'autre, tout le monde qui hurle. Trop cool   Trop court :love:  Il en a même cassé une guitare sur le morceau suivant 

Après avoir laissé Lumai, j'ai pu passer backstage cette fois-ci, tranquille l'ambiance derrière, pas comme je l'avais imaginé hystérique-branchouille (j'ai même pas reconnu Olivia R., je savais même pas qui c'était  ), bonne ambiance, bonne tchatche à droite à gauche.

Mon pote m'a dit que la veille c'était moins bon, alors que le groupe a trouvé l'inverse. Je pense qu'ils sont toujours meilleurs quand l'ambiance est plus difficile et ce soir-là, y'avait un ou deux pénibles dans le public, que Matthias a mouché d'ailleurs, c'était surprenant.

Ensuite, on a fini tard, ailleurs, mais c'est une autre histoire


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

vue a l'olympic a nantes:

en prem's beatasaient groupe de hip hop soul organique basse batterie guitare pianos cuivres lead et deux coeurs.

ho la grosse claque que l'on s'est prise: sa groove a fond se chante super et de l'enregie en veutu en voila.


puis apres HP HOCUS POCUS avec la même pêche mais en version francaise et un gros set de C2C (champions du monde DMC) a 4 platines.


bon on est rentré dégoûté de la vie et avec une niaque d'enfer près a mettre le feux a la prochaine répette (un jour on feras comme eux, ho oui un jours on feras comme eux)


----------



## Saltabadil (24 Mars 2006)

Récemment, je suis allé voir un concert de Tchaïkovsky avec Galatée, il était en grande forme. 
Non, sérieusement, c'était un concert magnifique, Tschaïkovsky en fait toujours trop dans ses symphonies (genre fin à rallonge qui dure cinq minutes) et j'adore ça.
Sinon, cette année, on a déjà nos billets pour Placebo le 30 mai, et pour Hushpuppies/Katerine/dEUS/arctic Monkeys/dionysos à Bourges.
On espère beaucoup aussi Muse et Radiohead... si quelqu'un a des infos...

    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ederntal (25 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai vu spleen et smooth cette semaine à l'UBU de rennes (salle supra sympa).
Spleen je connaissait pas, vainqueur du dernier concours CQFD, sympa en concert mais j'écouterai pas en cd...
Smooth THE CLAQUE!! j'adorai déjà leur galette... mais là, en live... ARG! énorme...


----------



## ederntal (25 Mars 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> On espère beaucoup aussi Muse et Radiohead... si quelqu'un a des infos...



Je sais juste que muse passe aux eurok, et que franz ferdinant / radiohead passent a Sziget (Hongrie). Je ne pourrai faire ni l'un, ni l'autre cette année  

J'espère au moins pouvoir aller a carhaix.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2006)

Radiohead à Rock Oz'Arènes, le 15 août...  Préloc' tout à l'heure dès 10 heures... 

Dépêchez-vous...


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai vu spleen et smooth cette semaine à l'UBU de rennes (salle supra sympa).
> Spleen je connaissait pas, vainqueur du dernier concours CQFD, sympa en concert mais j'écouterai pas en cd...
> Smooth THE CLAQUE!! j'adorai déjà leur galette... mais là, en live... ARG! énorme...



Ah... apparemment les claques se reçoivent avec plaisir autant à Paris, Arles (Sudiste Powa   ) et à Rennes :love:
Y'a que Ficelle qu'est resté sur sa fin si je me souviens bien :rateau: 


MP: Freelancer, je te rappelle que je te laisse la priorité sur le dernier concert vu ensemble et qu'il faudra qu'on se _change_ dimanche soir    :love:


----------



## toys (25 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah... apparemment les claques se reçoivent avec plaisir autant à Paris, Arles (Sudiste Powa   ) et à Rennes :love:
> Y'a que Ficelle qu'est resté sur sa fin si je me souviens bien :rateau:
> 
> 
> MP: Freelancer, je te rappelle que je te laisse la priorité sur le dernier concert vu ensemble et qu'il faudra qu'on se _change_ dimanche soir    :love:


ha les petits nantais plaise bien a ce que je voie ! s'est cool 

et en plus se sont de très gentil garçons y a rien a redire a les set s'est que du bonheur.


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha les petits nantais plaise bien a ce que je voie ! s'est cool
> 
> et en plus se sont de très gentil garçons y a rien a redire a les set s'est que du bonheur.



Pour ce qui est de plaire, musicalement, j'en connais une qui dirait _Ils sont épatants :love:_; physiquement les choix sont faits depuis Arles, pas vrai Mado, Talchan..._ Teo_  ?



_Edit: Ficelle, sur sa *faim* donc  je me voyais plus les mains ou quoi ?_


----------



## ginette107 (26 Mars 2006)

Dernier concert: têtes raides :love: 
Un bon moment, toujours des beaux textes, une bonne énergie bref un grand moment... :love: 
Et Gino et Ginette ne prennent pas une ride


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mars 2006)

je reviens du concert de omar sosa :love: la vache ça envoie grave, ce métissage jazz afo cubain super génial... le gars qui à tout en plus...doué à tout niveaux...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mars 2006)

ah oui puis takizz takizz photogénius le gars  +++++


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

en parlant de Nantais... : en v'la un


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

Y'a *Smooth* à Montpellier, au Rockstore, le 8 avril je crois.
Dommage, déjà remonté à Paname je serai 

Allez-y je crois qu'on y verra certaines d'entre vous... on espère des réactions  

D'ici là, on aura peut-être pensé à poster nos impressions variées sur le concert de Raphaël à l'Olympia la semaine dernière, hein Freelancer  ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2006)

Hier soir, Jérémie Kisling au théâtre de Beausobre, à Morges (c'est en Suisse ). 

Celui-ci, les gens qui y étaient s'en souviendront probablement longtemps. Première fois que Jérémie jouais dans une grande salle. Cela était d'autant plus particulier pour lui, puisqu'il a fait ses classes dans ce collège de Beausobre.

Sa sur Eléonore a interprété quelques chansons en première partie, rejointe ensuite par Martin Rewki, un p'tit jeune sympa mais qui d'vra bosser un peu encore. Et ensuite, le concert avec Jérémie Kisling qui a je crois interprété la presque totalité de son répertoire, plus quelques reprises dont _LoveBoat_ (!) surgi au milieu de _Si j'étais un homme_. Des surprises aussi, avec, sorti du public au milieu du concert, Henri Dès, pour un duo avec Jérémie, _Chanson pour mon chien_. Et enfin, quand Jérémie apparaît revêtu d'un déguisement d'ours (on l'a forcé a-t-il dit) pour chanter _Teddy Bear_.

Je suis encore dans les étoiles.   Et merci à Teo pour m'avoir retrouvé... _Carambar_. 

_Les filles cest chouette comme les ptites fêtes
Les marches militaires sans trompettes
Comme un pistolet sans cartouches

Cest chouette comme les vagues à la mer
Chouette comme un ptit resto pas cher
Comme une chanson sous la douche 

Cest chouette comme un goal du pied droit
Chouette comme un concert tous les mois
Comme un hors-jeu sans juge de touche_


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'a *Smooth* à Montpellier, au Rockstore, le 8 avril je crois.
> Dommage, déjà remonté à Paname je serai




Ce sera certainement moins cosy qu'au cargo.. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Je ne vous ai pas dit?  
La semaine dernière, je suis allé voir Petra Magoni et Ferruccio Spinetti en concert. Une contrebasse et une chanteuse Jazz/Lyrique/Rock. 
C'était frais, drôle et débordant de vie et d'émotion. :love:


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera certainement moins cosy qu'au cargo.. :love:



à cette heure-ci... je pense bien à vous


----------



## DandyWarhol (12 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai pris mes billets pour NATACHA ATLAS, au Bataclan et je vais aussi essayer de la voir à Grenoble et Lyon! J'attendais avec impatience sa tournée. Je suis trop content!
Ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ne laissez pas passer cette occasion!!


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

Personne était à l'olympia hier soir pour voir Le Moz ?


----------



## FANREM (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai une copine du forum de 4Pilgrimage qui a assisté au spectacle (qui a eu la chance d'interwiever Michael Stipe à New York :love, mais je m'y suis pris comme un manche pour tenter d'avoir des billets. Autrement, je t'aurais fait une belle review 

Perso, je vais voir ca

Subways > Elysee Montmartre 26/4 
Feeder > Bataclan 23/5 
Guns 'n Roses > Bercy 20/6 
Alice in Chains > Bataclan 22/6 
Tool > Zenith 28/6


----------



## Burzum (12 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> alors là j'attends avec impatience le verdict  je savais même pas qu'ils avaient ressorti un album et puis sans Slash et Duff ça donne quoi ???



Et sans Izzy et sans Steven Adler ça donne rien surement...

Au complet à la belle époque :


----------



## FANREM (12 Avril 2006)

Je dois avouer que je suis un peu perplexe, comme vous, mais je me suis dit que ce serait idiot de rater un (possible) super spectacle. 
Composition du groupe : Axl Rose (chant), Robin Finck (guitare), Richard Fortus (guitare), Tommy Stinson (basse), Dizzy Reed (claviers), Brain (batterie) et Chris Pittman (claviers)

A noter qu'Alice in Chains est presque dans le meme cas de figure, mais je suis absolument sur que Jerry Cantrell peut assurer un excellent show a lui seul


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2006)

Mardi prochain, Chumbawamba en concert acoustique à l'Usine de Genève (au Théâtre). A la base je suis sur Genève exprès ! (je les avais raté à la Maroquinerie en octobre)
Si vous ne connaissez pas ou que de nom ça vaut vraiment la peine de venir, en plus, dans une petite salle c'est idéal :love:

Je suis sûr que vous connaissez Tubthumper ou Enough is enough.

Y'a du son à dispo sur leur page Media pour vous faire une idée.

A mardi


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

ya un truc le 30 avril à paris à la flêche d'or...  :love:...


----------



## FANREM (14 Avril 2006)

2 avis sur le concert du Moz a l'Olympia de la part de 2 membres du forum de R.E.M
Il y en a un favorable, et un plus mitigé
http://www.4pilgrimage.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=13024#13024

et moi, le 30 avril, je suis en vacances   
Ah oui aussi, le concert des Subways de l'Elysée Montmartre  est reporté au 26 juin


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

Ah bin hé, j'ai failli oublier de mettre ma baffouille ici.
Alors, en tant que technicienne du spectacle, dieu sait si j'en vois des spectacles dans l'année, et dieu sait si je me fais beaucoup chier des fois. On peut pas dire que sur Paris ça se renouvelle des masses, mais bon...
Y a des soirs comme ça, on est crevé, on a pas le moral, on a pas envie de sortir et on est invité à voir une pièce de théâtre. Comme c'est un peu le type qui t'as appris le métier qui t'invites, bin t'y vas quand même en te disant que si c'est trop rasant, tu piqueras un p'tit roupillon ni vu ni connu dans le fauteuil.Ron.
Hé bin des fois, t'es surpris, tu tombes sur une perle, tu décroches pas et même t'as pas envie que ça finisse tellement tout est bien.:love: 
Alors voilà, je vais faire une pub d'enfer à *"INCONNU A CETTE ADRESSE"*
*De Kressmann Taylor. Traduction de Michèle Levy-Bram. Mise en scène de Xavier Beja. Lumières de Charly Thicot. Avec : Xavier Beja, Guillaume Orsat, François Perrin (violon). Théâtre du Lucernaire, 53, rue Notre-Dame des Champs, 75006 Paris. Tél : 01.45.44.57.34. Mardi au samedi 21h30. Dimanche 17H*

Ce sont 2 allemands, un resté aux Etats-unis, l'autre retourné en Allemagne qui correspondent. Puis arrive Hitler au pouvoir, et la correspondance se fait tout autre....
Au-delà de traiter du sujet de l'holocauste et de la guerre, il y a tout dans ce spectacle sur le rapport humain en général. C'est tiré d'un livre, si vous connaissez, d'une femme assez visionnaire, il faut le dire !
Bon et ça ne dure qu'une heure, le Lucernaire est un lieu très sympathique où on peut boire et manger pas cher aussi !

ALLEZ-Y, c'est du bon ! 
(Pour les non-parisiens, ça va tourner. Pour les parisiens, faites gaffe ça a pas mal de succès, réservez)


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Avril 2006)

Hier soir, à l'usine de Genève,  il s'agissait de la 3ème soirée du festival electron. Avec au menu Puppetmastaz !!! Franchement, je les avais déja vu à Berlin avec le peuple de l'herbe, mais hier soir c'était vraiment en grandeur. La salle était plein à craquer, et tout le monde sautait dans tous les sens !

C'est un super concept. Des marionnettes, des beats assez lourds et puissants, et cette touche d'humour qu'apporte les marionettes !

Ils font une tournée dans la région, sauf erreur, ils vont passer par la France aussi, alors si vous avez l'occasion de les voir n'hésitez pas !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Avril 2006)

hier soir les tokyo/overtones...à montivilliers seine maritime 76  ...
top, malgré le peu de personnes dans la salle...mais bon samedi soir en bonlieue ...
des nouveaux morceaux, des morceaux de polar EP et bien sur du premier album...
Belles lumières, environ 250 clichés... :love:...


----------



## heroe (16 Avril 2006)

Mogwai au Bataclan jeudi soir... 
Concert énorme !!! 
www.mogwai.co.uk
(en plus ils sont promac, podcast sur le site et même petit fichier iCal
pour se souvenir des dates de concert...)


----------



## heroe (16 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai des vrais débiles d'ailleurs, je me demande comment ils peuvent faire du MOGWAI et être aussi puérils parfois, ils aiment bien le foot et la bière quoi et puis si il faut se battre ils sont ok, ****** d'écossais... je sais de quoi je parle en plus car je les ai déjà vu à Paris il y a 2-3 ans, le concert a été interrompu car le mec à la console s'est pris un coup contre la tronche parce qu'il voulait pas baisser le son... :hein: En fait ça faisait plusieurs fois apparemment que le mec de la salle venait le voir pour qu'il baisse parce qu'ils étaient au dessus des normes et le type voulait rien entendre, alors le gars de la salle est revenu avec une batte ou je sais pas quoi et lui en a mis un coup, en tout cas c'était violent
> Le guitariste chanteur, voyant ça, pousse tous les amplis à fond et joue un gros riff de guitare et ils font monter la pression, il regardait alors en direction de la console, comme un fou, il a d'un coup balancé la guitare pour monter dans les gradins à fond les ballons et après c'est parti en vrille et la salle a été évacuée :mouais:  Ils avaient déjà joué pas loin d'une heure déjà heureusement, quelle bande de bourrins, j'espère que ça se passera mieux cette fois, de toute façon j'ai mes boules quiès spéciales concerts, Mogwai ou pas, j'ai déjà des ptites acouphènes alors ça va




ah ouais, je le connais l'ingé son, c'est un hollandais, c'est le même qui fait tourner Lou Barlow et Dinosaur Jr... il avait vidé une salle en Hollande, Mogwai avait fait 30mn de bruit,
tout le monde est parti... Pour le concert de Lou Barlow à Toulouse l'année derniere, on a du aller le chercher au pub car il regardait PSV Eindhoven Vs Milan AC, heureusement ils ont gagné 3-1... Moi je suis fan


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hier soir les tokyo/overtones...à montivilliers seine maritime 76  ...
> top, malgré le peu de personnes dans la salle...mais bon samedi soir en bonlieue ...
> des nouveaux morceaux, des morceaux de polar EP et bien sur du premier album...
> Belles lumières, environ 250 clichés... :love:...


Arf, ça donne de plus en plus envie là.


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je vais etre sur Paris de samedi à mardi matin. Vous n'auriez pas de concert sympa à conseiller, ou un spetacle à voir. Je serai avec des amis qui ne comprennent pas le français, donc on va éviter le théatre. Par contre ils aiment bien ce qui est rock, jazz, blues etc.. 

Merci!

*DW*


----------



## FANREM (20 Avril 2006)

Tu tombes le bon jour :love: 
Deus au Cabaret sauvage mardi et mercredi, et il reste des places
La salle est minuscule de plus, c'est genial 

Si tu decides d'y aller, j'y serai aussi , dis moi a quelle soiree tu preferes assister
Perso, je serais plutot partant pour le mercredi, mais le mardi m'irait bien aussi


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Avril 2006)

Nooooon je repars le mardi matin!! :hein: 

Le Cabaret Sauvage.. j'y avais vu Suede.. La belle époque!


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

suede:love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Avril 2006)

pareil :love:


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mardi prochain, Chumbawamba en concert acoustique à l'Usine de Genève (au Théâtre). A la base je suis sur Genève exprès ! (je les avais raté à la Maroquinerie en octobre)
> (...)


J'ai croisé les quelques membres du groupe pendant le repas zen: au cuistot). Repas très drôle et très tranquille. Mon pote qui parle avec les membres de Chumba, de Noise Gate, son propre groupe, il y a quelques années, les discussions, les accents, les rires. Ces gars et ses filles me sont proches. Ce sont des anti stars.

Très beau concert. Petite salle, on devait être en 80 et 100 personnes, intime. 
2 parties avec 20 mn au milieu "for people who want to smoke a cigarette".. Assis sur les estrades du théâtre, je suis entouré de gens que j'aime. La tournée acoustique, ça a une de ces pêches :love:  :
Les morceaux politiques de _English Rebel Song (1381-1984)_ et les textes anti guerres de _A singsong and a scrap_ cotoient les quelques tubes du groupe, guitares, chants et trompette. Les voix féminines et masculines s'entremêlent, un vrai plaisir. Quelque chose de folk, de combattant, en comprenant les paroles, on a des frissons, la chair de poule. Je pense aux Irlandais face aux Anglais, aux mineurs ou aux hommes des trains face à Thatcher, à celui qui est mort à Gênes, à ceux qui sont dans la rue au Népal ou ailleurs. Je tente d'expliquer à ma voisine un minimum les textes, entre les morceaux. Une étonnante reprise d'un morceau des frères Gibs, avant qu'ils ne découvrent les pantalons blancs et la disco. Superbe.
Au retour de pause, ils attaquent avec _Homophobia_, c'est le morceau que le pote m'avait fait écouté pour me faire découvrir les Chumbawamba, en 1998. Il se retourne, on se sourit, un peu émus en fait, sa plus petite, 8 ans et demi, s'endort tranquillement à ses côtés, c'est grâce à lui que les Chumba font une halte suisse cette année. Happy birthday. 
Le concert est excellent. Deux petits rappels. _Thubthumping_ bien sûr :love:
Ensuite, on se retrouve entre amis, quelques bières, le groupe nous rejoint quelques minutes, puis on finit tard, les enfants des uns et des autres dorment ou jouent avec leur DS dans les fauteuils.

Bonne nuit la Suisse, bonne nuit la France, bonne nuit le monde.
Certains à leur manière, veillent, continuent à guetter et à dire _Enough is enough_  + :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un a vu les films "Camping" et "Silent Hill" qui viennent de sortir au cinema?  
Ils sont comment?

*DW*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu les films "Camping" et "Silent Hill" qui viennent de sortir au cinema?
> Ils sont comment?
> 
> *DW*


C'est pas le bon fil 

--> ici


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le bon fil
> 
> --> ici


A enfin! Je me disais aussi.. il est pas facile à trouver ce fil sur le cinéma! :hein:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

Quand je te disais que ça ressortirait   ...


----------



## FANREM (27 Avril 2006)

Deus au Cabaret Sauvage mardi soir 25/4

Finalement, je me suis décidé, et j'ai eu la derniere place dispo pour la soirée
Je les avais vus a l'Olympia dernierement, et j'avais été littéralement scotché par la puissance que dégage ce groupe sur scène.
Finalement, ce soir, je reste sur une impression légèrement en retrait. Peut etre est ce du a l'acoustique de la salle (plus grande d'ailleurs que ce que ne l'imaginais), aux effets de lumière vraiment minimalistes ou a la chaleur ambiante, ou simplement au fait que l'effet de surprise ne joue plus autant... voire dans l'attente d'une prestation exceptionnelle parce que je sais qu'ils sont capables de placer la barre tres haut. Toujours est il que s'ils sont toujours excellents (ne me dites pas ce que je ne veux pas dire : un concert même moyen de Deus vaut largement plus que plein de concerts de groupes que je ne citerai pas), je n'ai pas retrouvé ce soir la puissance de feu et l'artillerie lourde qu'ils sont capables de délivrer - Je n'ai meme pas eu a me boucher les oreilles, et Dieu sait s'ils avaient joué fort à l'Olympia. Il manquait la petite etincelle qui fait qu'un concert te laisse un souvenir inoubliable. On s'en est parfois approché mais sans jamais totalement y parvenir, et même si la fin du set conclu par 2 rappels - dont un alors que la salle était allumée et une partie des spectateurs deja dehors- ne peut souffir d 'aucune critique, le compte n'y etait pas tout a fait. On n'en etait pas tres loin toutefois :love:l


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

Bon, je le dis... je le dis pas....... bon... 

Bon, j'suis allé voir Souchon... on m'avait invité... si, je le jure... :rateau: 

Bon ça va hein....  

Bon, vous savez quoi,  c'était pas mal... un peu 7 à 77 ans... mais pas mal... c'était même bien, un gars cool, des textes sympa (finalement quand on les écoute), des bons musicos... bref une bonne soirée...


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je le dis... je le dis pas....... bon...
> 
> Bon, j'suis allé voir Souchon... on m'avait invité... si, je le jure... :rateau:
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas quelqu'un auquel j'aurais pensé à aller voir.. J'aime pas trop en fait. 
Il chante quoi sur scène? C'est surtout un best of de tout ce qu'il fait ou juste ces derniers albums?


----------



## Saltabadil (30 Avril 2006)

Nous revenons à l'instant du concert de Bourges (Hushpuppies - Katerine - Arctic Monkeys - dEUS - Dionysos) et je dois dire que la plus grosse claque ça a été Dionysos (la pauvre Galatée s'est même pris un coup de genous dans le nez d'un slammer qui venait de derrière - c'est pas bien de slammer d'arrière en avant ça peut faire mal aux gens !).
Bref, Dionysos, à vrai dire je ne suis pas un grand fan de leur musique. J'aimerais beaucoup aimer, vraiment, parce que leur univers est sympa, mais il y a quelque chose dans le chant je crois qui me gêne... et bien tout ça disparait quand on les voit en live : quel showman ce Matthias Malzieu ! Comment fait-il pour faire plusieurs concerts en une semaine ??? Il a chauffé la salle presque en claquant du doigt, et à la fin du concert l'atmosphère était électrique. Il est même revenu sur scène, sans micro, pour faire chanter toute la salle a capella !!!
On ressort de là avec le sourire, vraiment. Donc ALLEZ VOIR DIONYSOS EN CONCERT !!


----------



## DandyWarhol (1 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,
Y'en a qui vont voir des festivals cet été? Peut etre qu'on pourrait s'y retrouver..
Moi je viens de prendre des billets pour les Solidays (Dandy Warhols..:love: )
Sinon je me demande bien ce que nous réservent _Les Vieilles Charues_ cette années.. 

*DW*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

Johnny Halliday, et je déconne pas!  --> ici


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2006)

Ben la route du rock me branche bien..;Belle & Sebastian:love:, Frantz Ferdinand, Mogway..et d'autres à venir...:style:....


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2006)

le hell fest a clisson dernier week end de juin (korn motorhed.............)  la suite de la prog.


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Nous revenons à l'instant du concert de Bourges (Hushpuppies - Katerine - Arctic Monkeys - dEUS - Dionysos) et je dois dire que la plus grosse claque ça a été Dionysos (la pauvre Galatée s'est même pris un coup de genous dans le nez d'un slammer qui venait de derrière - c'est pas bien de slammer d'arrière en avant ça peut faire mal aux gens !).
> Bref, Dionysos, à vrai dire je ne suis pas un grand fan de leur musique. J'aimerais beaucoup aimer, vraiment, parce que leur univers est sympa, mais il y a quelque chose dans le chant je crois qui me gêne... et bien tout ça disparait quand on les voit en live : quel showman ce Matthias Malzieu ! Comment fait-il pour faire plusieurs concerts en une semaine ??? Il a chauffé la salle presque en claquant du doigt, et à la fin du concert l'atmosphère était électrique. Il est même revenu sur scène, sans micro, pour faire chanter toute la salle a capella !!!
> On ressort de là avec le sourire, vraiment. Donc ALLEZ VOIR DIONYSOS EN CONCERT !!





Pfff t'as même pas vu Fantômas + Melvins big band  :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Juin 2006)

Quel bonheur de voir ce sujet pouvoir revivre...


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Juin 2006)

Galatée avait écrit un magnifique message d'au moins tout ça avec tout plein de liens et tout qu'elle n'a pas pu envoyer, alors je suis tout honteux de lui piquer le rapport de nos derniers concerts avec tellement moins de verve qu'elle...

On a vu *Yann Tiersen* à l'Elysée Montmartre il y a à peu près dix jours, c'était un très bon concert, très surprenant étant donné qu'on avait déjà vu Yann Tiersen en concert, mais avec orchestre et tout le tralala. Là c'était très rock, guitare basse batterie (et ondes martenot, quand même), du coup les chansons étaient totalement différentes, et tout ça m'a très agréablement surpris. Il pourrait faire du rock alternatif, le gars ! (bon, faudrait pas trop qu'il chante, il a pas une voix très rock, mais bon...)

On a vu également *Placebo* au Zénith d'Orléans mardi dernier, et je dois dire que j'ai été un petit peu déçu. Je les avais vus lors de leur dernière tournée il y a trois ans, et il me semble qu'ils avaient plus mis l'ambiance que mardi. Là, ils ont fait leur set, décoché deux trois mots, fait le rappel de base, et puis voilà. C'est dommage, parce que leur dernier album est très bon je trouve !
allez les voir quand même, ils étaient peut-être en petite forme !


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2006)

DAJLA : rien a redire s'est beau s'est bien joué de  pur balle de music qui fait bougé le bassin et les coeur ! leur disque est a acheté, vraiment .


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

Cool concert de Jérémie Kisling à la Cigale le 19 mai, avec Stargazer et une amie.

Même base que le concert de décembre, une plus grande salle et on s'est bien marré. Le père  Kissling sait s'amuser, chanter, il fait le bateleur et le fait bien. Son groupe fait vraiment partie du spectacle, on sent une équipe, ça fait plaisir à entendre et à voir. Une bonne ambiance, un parterre dans le public déjà acquis au gentil LeOurs. J'espère juste qu'il va pas trop prendre la grosse tête, là on sent qu'il est tout content que ça marche pour lui, j'espère qu'il saura garder les pieds sur terre et se renouveller sur scène et dans son prochain album 

Ca m'a fait plaisir de le revoir, dans des conditions plus sereines que cet hiver :rateau:


----------



## Deckard (7 Juin 2006)

Sympa ce topic 

Pour ma part de passage à Paris j'ai pu voir Feeder en concert le 23 mai au Bataclan. Un  moment très sympa 

Y'en a qui connaissent ou qui y sont allés ?


----------



## meskh (7 Juin 2006)

Y'a Polnareff en Mars 2007


----------



## FANREM (7 Juin 2006)

Comme de bien entendu, j'y étais, et c'est la 2ème fois que je vois le groupe apres leur prestation au festival de Werchter l'an passé (ou ils avaient été très bons d'ailleurs devant 100 000 personnes et un passage programmé en debut d'apres midi)

Pour le Bataclan, ma premiere surprise est que la salle est remplie au tiers de ce qu'elle peut accueillir :rose:. Et ce n'est pas parce que je suis en avance, parce que je suis arrivé à 19 h 55 pour un concert programmé à 20 H sur le ticket. En realité, il commencera une heure plus tard sans que la salle ne se soit remplie d'ailleurs
2ème surprise, il y a pas mal d'asiatiques dans la salle, peut etre en soutien au bassiste japonais Taka Hirose

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'ai du mal a comprendre la méconnaissance totale du groupe de la part de mes compatriotes. Ils en sont tout de même à 5 albums dont le dernier oscille dans les 3 premieres places en GB, et ils cartonnent un peu partout dans le monde. Peut etre meme que vous connaissez leurs chansons sans savoir qui les interprete, pas impossible. En tout cas un bon set debuté avec "Feeling a moment" et terminé par "Just a day" (les plus connues certainement), et ceux qui etaient présents ont eu l'air de bien apprécier, car il y avait de l'ambiance malgré que l'on soit peu nombreux :love:

Pour decouvrir, en dehors de ce qui est cite plus haut : Come Back Around & Lost and Found / Impossible que vous ayez echappé a une de celles ci


----------



## Deckard (7 Juin 2006)

Je confirme, très peu de monde malgré un concert qui a démarré à 21H !!
L'ambiance était bonne, dommage que le concert n'ait duré qu'1H30 rappels compris.

Mais il n'y eut aucun temps mort


----------



## FANREM (7 Juin 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Polnareff en Mars 2007



Le prix des places va en rebuter plus d'un, malheureusement :mouais:


----------



## olivier1969 (17 Juin 2006)

salut a tous, si ca vous interresse pour ceux et celles qui se trouvent en région Parisienne,
il y a Louis Bertignac à Antony (parc Heller) ce Samedi 17 Juin à 20h30 dans le cadre de la fête de la musique et c'est gratos. 
RER B Antony ou par la Route porte d'Orléans et RN20 jusqu'a Antony.

(moi j'y vais....)


----------



## Melounette (17 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous, si ca vous interresse pour ceux et celles qui se trouvent en région Parisienne,
> il y a Louis Bertignac à Antony (parc Heller) ce Samedi 17 Juin à 20h30 dans le cadre de la fête de la musique et c'est gratos.
> RER B Antony ou par la Route porte d'Orléans et RN20 jusqu'a Antony.
> 
> (moi j'y vais....)


Ah bah c'est toujours mieux qu'il y a 2 ans, c'était Gilbert Montagné au Parc Heller. Souvenir mémorable. Une semaine avec les chansons dans la tête, j'ai failli pas m'en remettre.:casse: 
Bon et moi je poste un peu tard, mais à Chaillot, il y a le festival tango et amérique du sud avec concert, spectacle de danses chaloupées et sensuelles, bal tango. C'est vraiment très chouette et ça finit dimanche. 
Le site


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2006)

qui vient voir les poissons autistes cet aprèm à vevey ?  personne ?


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2006)

Placebo zénith de Caen samedi dernier, top  7500 personnes...à blinde le zénith...


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Placebo zénith de Caen samedi dernier, top  7500 personnes...à blinde le zénith...



Que jouent-ils durant cette tournée? Un peu de tout ou seulement le dernier album?


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juin 2006)

surtout le dernier mais aussi un peu de tout   :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2006)

Trop de la balle, je vais les voir au Paléo à Nyon (en Suisse pour ceux qui connaissent pas )... Ca va être en grandeur !


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

pour les parisiens, les vrais ou les faux ...ils seront en dédicace à la fnac des thermes le 20 juin  et sur canal + en live...


----------



## paradize (18 Juin 2006)

J'ai vu katerine à Colmar fin mai. C'était au grillen, salle ou je n'étais jamais allé. J'avais complètement oublié que c'était ce soir là, heureusement, comme j'écoute ouifm via le net, ils ont mis "louxor j'adore", et ça m'a rappelé qu'il y avait un concert ce soir là... Ouf... Parce qu'initialement, le concert aurait du avoir lieu le 20 avril, mais ce fut reporté...

Alors, cette salle doit comporter 50 - 100 places, donc vraiment petite, c'était géniale, on pouvait communiquer avec lui, il sait comment faire pour mettre l'ambiance, il portait un haut africain qui devait dater des années 70, une barrette à fleur, c'était trop la classe...

Sinon, j'ai vu Olivia Ruiz, ds une petite salle aussi, à Sélestat (jvous fais sdécouvrir l'alsace comme ça, lol), et elle aussi, super concert....

Et sinon, quoi de prévu ? Les  solidays (comment ça Katerine et Olivia Ruiz y seront ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: ) et puis la foire au vin de Colmar, j'ai pris les places pour Raphael (aussi au solidays, décidément), avec en première partie amadou et mariam (l'an dernier, j'y ai vu Iggy Pop, trop la classe), jverrais Jamiroquai, Placebo (seul date en août en France pour eux) et Franz Ferdinand...

Voilà, j'adore les concerts, c'est pourquoi je pleure qd je vois mon ticket de caisse à la fnac, parce que je suis adhérente, donc y'a tout le cumul de nos achats....


----------



## olivier1969 (18 Juin 2006)

salut les gars, j'ai vu Louis Bertignac hier soir  à Antony dans le cadre de la fête de la musique, tout simplement Grandiose.:rateau: :rateau: une béte de scéne...et surtout un pur guitariste...il a revisité aussi bien Hendrix que Sting en passant par Bob Marley et tout ca dans ses solos...que dire de plus, lui il faut le voir en live. sinon dans un autre style plus Jazzy il y a Katie Meloua. ça swing grave et elle est super mignonette la demoiselle..:rateau: allez il fait beau, oublions un peu le mac pour allez se tremper dans la piscine. @+ tard


----------



## tyler_d (18 Juin 2006)

robbie williams hier au parc des princes (paris)

qu'on aime où qu'on aime pas, qu'on puisse le trouver trop commercial, ce type est un showman comme on en fait plus, avec un groupe de musiciens incroyables et une mise en scène, une direction artistique comme on en voit rarement en europe...

Bref, très belle soirée.

pour ceux qui feraient "ha non berk", je vous conseille "Me and my Monkey" et "Advertising Space" histoire de vous faire un second avis moins "commercial".


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pour les parisiens, les vrais ou les faux ...ils seront en dédicace à la fnac des thermes le 20 juin  et sur canal + en live...



des ternes parait t'il


----------



## toys (18 Juin 2006)

un spectacle Yve le coq bha s'est speed sa change de costume dans tous les sens mais j'ai pas vu grand chose vue que j'était en coulisse  

si non les furious avengers ont encore tout déchirré a la fête de la musique hier soir.


----------



## teo (21 Juin 2006)

Samedi soir minuit, Fête de la Musique, *Gingala* au Parc des Bastions, à Genève. Sa Tribu était autour du cousinos, une vraie réunion de famille.
Une pêche terrible, du ska avec des cools cuivres, en espagnol, français, anglais, la patate dans toutes les langues: le Mur des Réformateurs, Calvin en tête en a toujours des accouphènes  Une reprise de la Mano et Ghosbuster en prime, plus un titre que j'ai déjà oublié  Juste un peu dommage, la voix de Sebastien, trop en recul par rapport aux nombreux intruments.

Seb, bonne continuation à vous tous et promis on se voit sur Paris quand vous revenez jouer  (ils jouaient la veille des Tokyo/Overtones à la Flèche d'Or )


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juin 2006)

J'ai vu Kosheen l'autre jour à Berlin, c'était franchement bof bof, je m'attendais à qqch de Drum'&'bass vu leurs hits, à la place, j'ai eu droit à un concert pop... dommage...


----------



## toys (22 Juin 2006)

je vous fait une retrospective du hell fest a clisson.

et oui notre petite ville de 7000 hab acceuil l'un des plus gros festoch de hard core et métal.
​


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux qui ont pu profiter de la fete de la musique (*jaloux*.. :rose: )
Vous n'avez rien vu d'intéressant à raconter ici??


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

moi je suis décu, c'est de pire en pire je trouve...ya de moins en moins de choses et de bonnes surprises....pourtant hier c'était les 25 ans !!!....mais bon....enfin je parle en province hein  ...à paname yavait Placebo:love:


----------



## paradize (22 Juin 2006)

Ben, à Strasbourg, y'avait la scène de la radio locale qui avait invité blankass et la grande sophie, mais pour moi, la fête de la musique, c'est fait pour voir des inconnus, nous sommes donc tombé sur un groupe de métal, et une amie et moi nous nous sommes demandés qu'est ce qui à fait que le chanteur soit autant énervé... Il était tout rouge et beuglait comme une vache (mais j'aime bien ce genre de musique, ne vous méprenez pas)....  .. Et le guitariste et le bassiste avait des masques et des tubas, et les fans leurs donnaient la bière par l'intermédiaire du tuba...:rateau: :rateau: 

Le plus marrant, c'est qu'en première ligne, y'avait des fans de ce style de musique qui pogottaient, et tout le reste du public consterné      , c'est surtout à cause de ça que mon amie et moi nous étions si morte de rire... Voir des friqués qui se balladaient par là, et voir leurs têtes, c'était trop fort.... Sinon, on à assistait à beaucoup de balances de groupes, donc c'était moins intéressant....  

Et dire que l'an dernier, le 21 juin, j'étais allé à amnéville pour voir lenny kravitz (soupir........)


----------



## FANREM (23 Juin 2006)

20 juin / Guns N' Roses &#224; Bercy

Mythique groupe des ann&#233;es 90, les Guns ont litt&#233;ralement explos&#233; dans tous les sens du terme, et je suis tres inquiet au d&#233;but de la soir&#233;e. Il faut rappeler que du groupe original ne subsiste que Axl Rose, tous les autres membres ayant d&#233;sert&#233; le vaisseau
Ca commence moyennement avec plein de gens qui revendent des places au pied des marches de Bercy. Et ca ne s'enchaine pas mieux avec la prestation du groupe en 1&#232;re partie, un des pires que j'aie vu de ma vie : Avenged Sevenfold. Ils peuvent retrouner en Californie, il ne doit pas avoir grand monde pour les regretter. 

Ca ne s'arrange pas lorsque je regarde ma montre, et qu'&#224; 22H30, le show n'est pas encore d&#233;but&#233;.... l'angoisse ! Je me dis qu'ils vont plier le concert rapidement, et puis &#224; 22 H 40 Robin Finck (guitariste qui a la lourde t&#226;che de remplacer Slash) d&#233;bute l'intro de Welcome to the Jungle, s'arr&#234;te, reprend, et ainsi de suite jusqu'&#224; l'arriv&#233; du groupe entier sur la sc&#232;ne. 1&#232;re remarque, ils ont pris de l'embonpoint dans tous les sens du terme : Axl est - relativement - m&#233;connaissable , et il y a 8 musicos sur ls sc&#232;ne (dont 3 guitaristes : Robin Finck, Ron Thal (souvent compar&#233; a un nouveau Zappa) & Richard Fortus &#224; la Rythmique). Le son est tr&#232;s bon, et mes angoisses se dissipent tr!&#232;s vite au vu de la prestation offerte ce soir l&#224;. 

La premi&#232;re partie est &#233;norme : tous les tubes y passent. Axl est (tres) bien en voix, et les d&#233;hanchements caract&#233;ristiques qui sont sa marque de fabrique sont bien l&#224;, sans oublier les sauts sur une jambe avec Claquement du pied, ainsi que les tours sur lui-m&#234;me pied de micro en main, sans oublier les travers&#233;es de sc&#232;ne au pas de course. Ca se termine dans une grosse explosion pyrotechnique, mais ce n&#8217;est qu&#8217;un - brillant - debut. Des le 4&#232;me morceau : Live and Let Die, c&#8217;est a se demander s&#8217;ils sont sponsoris&#233;s par GDF. De tous les c&#244;t&#233;s de la sc&#232;ne surgissent des big torches enflamm&#233;es. Deja qu&#8217;il fait une chaleur lourde, je n&#8217;ose m&#234;me pas imaginer la temp&#233;rature sur sc&#232;ne, et Axl qui n&#8217;arr&#234;te pas... ca bouge dans tous les sens, et curieusement le public semble plus r&#233;serv&#233;, m&#234;me dans la fosse. L&#8217;enchainement  Sweet Child O'Mine / Madagascar / You Could Be Mine / Knockin' On Heavens Door est exceptionnel d&#8217;intensit&#233;. Mes appr&#233;hensions ont disparu depuis bien longtemps, et je savoure a mort le spectacle. Quel coup de pied au cul, Waoohhhh. Ensuite, ca se calme quelque peu avec l&#8217;introduction qu&#8217;un piano  sur sc&#232;ne, Axl part en coulisses, on a droit &#224; November Rain au retour, la routine quoi. 
Puis vient la periode que j&#8217;ai trouv&#233;e la moins int&#233;ressante avec 1/4 H de solos de guitare divers, comme s&#8217;ils se tiraient la bourre pour revendiquer la place de guitar hero dans le groupe, des styles diff&#233;rents, mais pas de vrai gagnant. Moyennement appr&#233;ci&#233;, le seul temps faible du concert (attention : je n'ai pas dit ennuyeux)
Axl reprend rapidement les choses en main, et annonce la pr&#233;sence d&#8217;un old firiend, et c&#8217;est l&#8217;apparition sur sc&#232;ne de Izzy stradlin qui finira le set (5 chansons dont Chinese democraty) avec eux. La grande classe, et un vrai plus.  Le tout se termine par un Paradise City d&#8217;anthologie, et dans une explosion de torch&#232;res / feux d&#8217;artifice / Lancer de confettis du plus bel effet. Tout le monde est bluff&#233;, sauf peut etre les pompiers qui ont du pas mal baliser

Il est largement plus de 1 H du matin, et le m&#233;tro a baiss&#233; ses grilles. Des hordes de personnes sont prises au pi&#232;ge, et se retrouvent sur le trottoir a essayer de trouver une solution pour rentrer chez eux. Dommage, mais je suis sur qu&#8217;ils auront tellement de bons souvenirs dans leur tete. Je me felicite int&#233;rieurement d&#8217;avoir assit&#233; &#224; ce spectacle. Il ne fallait surtout pas manquer ca.


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Juin 2006)

Ahhh les Guns, ma jeunesse  (je devais avoir 6-7 ans ) En tout cas j'adorai !!


----------



## paradize (23 Juin 2006)

J'adore comme les animateurs de ouifm prenaient des pincettes en parlant de ce concert... Ils disaient qu'on était jamais sûr que Axl rose arrivent à un de ses concerts, y'avait toujours un doute.... 


Jconnais que les tubes de ce groupe, comme Knockin' On Heavens Door par exemple...


----------



## FANREM (23 Juin 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Jconnais que les tubes de ce groupe, comme Knockin' On Heavens Door par exemple...



Pour info : c'est de Bob Dylan, les Guns c'est une reprise


----------



## olivier1969 (23 Juin 2006)

les Gun's....que de souvenirs...mais aujourd'hui ce n'est plus les gun's....dommage.


----------



## FANREM (24 Juin 2006)

Alice in Chains / Bataclan le 22

Jai toujours considéré Alice in Chains comme le meilleur groupe  de la scène grunge de Seattle, devant Nirvana auquel ils sont toujours comparés. Tout les rapproche, à la fois dans leur production, mais aussi dans leur destin tragique. De lépoque des unplugged sur MTV nous reste 2 pavés absolument indispensables a qui sintéresse a ce genre de musique. Et à mon humble avis, celui dAIC est meilleur.
AIC cest Jerry Cantrell (guitariste et principal compositeur du groupe) et Layne Staley (chanteur halluciné), complétés par Mine Inez (basse) et Sean Kinney (batterie). Layne Staley a disparu le 19 avril 2002, - son corps retrouvé en état de décomposition 15 jours plus tard -dans sa maison de Seattle par absorption de speed ball (mélange de cocaïne et dheroine). Lhistoire retiendra quil sagit dun accident, mais il traînait un tel mal de vivre a cette époque que la thèse du suicide est au moins aussi crédible.
Il y a chez AIC une dimension tragique et sombre toujours présente dans leur musique a la fois brutale et dune fluidité éblouissante/hallucinante. Alice évolue toujours sur la corde raide, et la dope et la mort sont partie intégrale de leur univers tellement non conformiste. A la suite du décès de LS, JC st reste reclus chez lui 3 mois, sans voir personne, et pour en revenir au concert de ce soir, comme pour les Guns il y a 2 jours, je suis sceptique quant a la reformation du groupe avec un chanteur William Duvall, qui nest rien dautre quun vieux copain de JC. 

Blood Simple en entame, suivi de Stone Sour pour débuter la soirée. Les seconds sen tirent convenablement, exhortant le public (nombreux : la salle est bourrée a craquer) a faire toujours plus de bruit. 

Puis vient le tour de AIC. Ils nont pas changé physiquement, Jerry a toujours les mêmes longs cheveux, juste plus clairs, et Mike Inez les a aussi longs mais noirs de geai. Des le début du set, entamé par Grind, cest le soulagement...  tout le groupe est parfaitement en place : la basse claque dans la salle, la guitare commence a pleurer, et WD sen tire pas trop mal, et même plutôt bien. Je navais pas écouté le moindre morceau deux depuis au moins 2 ans, mais tout me revient immédiatement en mémoire, et a partir de la, tout va senchainer comme dans un rêve, Rain when i die, Again, angry chair, them bones, no excuses, ... un Down in a hole repris en chur dans toute la salle... ca se termine par un rooster entonné aussi à lunisson qui fait plaisir a voir et a entendre. Le public pogote et slamme bien dans les premiers rangs : le bonheur absolu. ils quittent la scène sous les vivats, et reviennent peu de temps plus tard pour un rappel qui commence par Man in the box (les images du fantôme de LS hantent mon esprit sur ce morceau avec son interprétation tellement hallucinée du clip en moine encapuchonné les paupières cousues, deja prisonnier et implorant)

Et puis, au beau milieu, tout sarrete, les micros restent muets, Jerry a lair bien énervé sur ce coup, et les musiciens quittent la salle. Au bout de quelques minutes, cest la broncha générale, et ca commence a bouillonner. Ca hurle, siffle, et le staff court dans tous les sens, lampes torches a la main. Pour éviter la panique, un gars distribue au moins une soixantaine de mediators dans le public...; il y a bien quelques objets qui volent, mais ca repart dans un soulagement général peu de temps apres. Reprise de Man in the box, puis les premiers arpèges de Would qui enflamment la salle, et cest ....fini. Les lumières se rallument, et il faut quitter la salle

On a presque frôlé la perfection, il ne manquait pas grand chose : quelques chansons pour faire un set encore plus dense et plus long, et je me demande bien aujourd'hui ce que  cela aurait pu donner dexceptionnel avec le combo de base au grand complet. Quand un fantôme plane.........


----------



## EMqA (24 Juin 2006)

Au sujet du Hellfest - Clisson (44) - 23-06-06

Superbe soirée pour ce successeur de Furyfest, et ce malgré l'annulation de la tête d'affiche "Korn".
De très bons moments passés avec Stonesour, magique avec Alice In Chains, bourin à souhait avec Max Cavalera et Soulfly.
La plus belle surprise restera Apocalyptica, groupe qui m'avait laissé indifférent dans la programmation et qui a mis le feu en jouant leur métal (reprises de Metallica entre autres) à 4 violoncelles et une batterie. ÉNORME.

Longue vie au Hellfest.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2006)

Clin d'&#339;il &#224; teo et &#224; maiwen. 

Ce soir, dernier concert de J&#233;r&#233;mie Kisling d'une s&#233;rie de cinq au Th&#233;&#226;tre de Vidy, &#224; Lausanne.

La set list est &#224; peu de choses pr&#232;s, si ce n'est exactement, celle-ci. Quelques variations par rapport aux concerts pr&#233;c&#233;dents de la tourn&#233;e. Sa s&#339;ur El&#233;onore en premi&#232;re partie pour quelques chansons. Il a chant&#233; _Les marmottes_, chanson qu'on peut d&#233;couvrir cach&#233;e sur le premier album. TeddyBear d&#233;guis&#233; en ours: un classique. 

Deux filles, au violon et violoncelle, accompagnaient &#224; cette occasion le groupe pour certaines chansons, ce qui faisait huit personnes sur sc&#232;ne.

J'ai senti tout ce petit monde, je dirais presque fatigu&#233;, tout comme la voix de J&#233;r&#233;mie &#224; plusieurs reprises.

Mais une bonne soir&#233;e tout de m&#234;me.  J'aurais souhait&#233; un public un peu plus... chaud.  Faut dire avec la temp&#233;rature &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la salle... :sick:


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Juin 2006)

Salut &#224; tous
Hier soir, au th&#233;atre antique de Vienne j'ai vu Raphael.
C'est le premi&#232;re fois que je le voyais en concert et redoutais un peu la performance car je n'ai jamais lu beaucoup de bien concernant ses concerts.

Apr&#232;s une premi&#232;re partie plutot sympa ("Pierre Guimard" je crois), Raphael et son groupe sont arriv&#233;s, face &#224; un th&#233;atre plein &#224; craquer! Le concert a commenc&#233; vers 21h45, et s'est termin&#233; vers peur etre presque minuit  

J'ai ador&#233; sa prestation. Le cadre &#233;tait id&#233;al, en plein air, avec un super temps, et un tr&#232;s beau son.
Il a jou&#233; presque la totalit&#233; de son dernier album et quelques anciens titres.
Les versions live rendent plutot bien, et le personnage est bien plus sympa que ce que j'avais entendu dire  
Je suis reparti d&#233;finitivement heureux de ma soir&#233;e! Et je peux dire que lui aussi! (public aux anges..!)
Je le reverrai aux Solidays, cool!

*DW*


----------



## toys (27 Juin 2006)

après 1 semaine sur ce hell fest et env 48h de son quelle que groupe a voire et a revoir.

MAD BALL sa fait toujours aussi mal grosse présence sur scène.
must présious blood  sa fait mal a ta tête 
sam fu sa groove et s'est rock'n'rool a mort je kiff a 200%

et bien d'autre encore mais je n'est pas été impressionné par les vieux de la vielle.


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

Salut les gens !\o/ Merci de nous faire partager un peu de vos émotions sur les spectacles et concerts vus, ça fait plaisir,, tout ça, tout ça...
Ceci est un appel à la population : je ne peux pas aller voir le concert de Cock Robin ce soir au Café de la Danse à 20h. Boulot, boulot.Donc si quelque Macgéen y va, on ne sait jamais, et qu'il pouvait venir le raconter ici après, je le bénirais lui et toutes ses générations à suivre. Ca me ferais un peu le goût sans l'extase mais bon....j'ai envie de savoir, de m'émotionner.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

ok


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2006)

COCK ROBIN, caf&#233; de la Danse Paris 11&#232;me Mercredi 28 juin 2006 20 H . pr&#233;cis comme &#231;a . Salle archi comble, des gens assis par terre, dans les trav&#233;es et debout, du d&#233;lire !...
D&#233;but du show, on reconnait l'allure de Peter dans l'obscurit&#233;, la salle fr&#233;mie, puis Anna arrive et l&#224; c'est la folie! La voix n'a pas chang&#233;, toujours aussi belle, les tubes s'enchainent, when you heart is weak, el norte, just around the corner, un best of plus le dernier album fort agr&#233;able du reste. Ils parraissent heureux de se retrouver, d'^etre ensemble, le public ne s'y trompe pas...standing ovation, rappels, 2 rappels...Peter plaisante avec le public en fran&#231;ais, il a v&#233;cu &#224; paris plusieurs ann&#233;es dans le quartier Saint sulpice, il fait allusion &#224; catherine deneuve, jean jacques goldman et sa jeune nouvelle &#233;pouse ...puis de michel Berger et il entame une magnifique reprise de starmania extrait de tycoon. ovation !!! l'&#233;motion est grande, puis une reprise de polnareff avec anna...superbe, &#224; un moment il dit : "nous aussi nous sommes de retour!!!" comme polnareff...la salle en d&#233;lire...
A l'&#233;coute de toutes ses chansons qui ont berc&#233;s mon adolescence, je me revois dans la golf GTI premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, de mon meilleur ami Eric, sur les petits chemins de campagne de Saint sauveur d'emmalleville (76 Seine Maritime) nous roullions vite avec des r&#234;ves plein la t&#234;te, notamment d'Anna se balan&#231;ant pieds nus avec son petit caraco rouge dans ses clips...


----------



## Melounette (29 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> notamment d'Anna se balançant pieds nus avec son petit caraco rouge dans ses clips...


Ouais tout à fait ça.:love: Rrraaah merci, j'ai la larme à l'oeil. C'était bon. Bien narré, les émotions sont là, j'y étais...presque. Il parait qu'ils vont jouer ailleurs, je cherche les infos là, j'reviens.
Edit : J'peux pas bouler là, c'est trop injuste. Je demande une dérogation exceptionnelle.


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> COCK ROBIN, caf&#233; de la Danse Paris 11&#232;me Mercredi 28 juin 2006 20 H .



Ben &#231;a alors! ils jouent encore!?? (enfin, &#224; nouveau plutot!).
J'aurais trop voulu les voir, moi aussi &#231;a m'aurait rappeler des souvenirs!
C'est marrant, mais c'est le genre de groupe que j'imagine pas sur sc&#232;ne. On est tellement habitu&#233;s &#224; les voir dans leurs clips qu'on dirait qu'ils existent pas en vrai


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

Stereo Total à Lausanne ce week-end pour la Gay Pride! 

YIIIIIIPIIIIIIE!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2006)

ah j'ai eu peur je croyais que c'&#233;tait STEREOLAB :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Juillet 2006)

Ma dernière émotion ...


----------



## FANREM (6 Juillet 2006)

Tool au Zenith

Disons le d'embl&#233;e, je ne suis pas un specialiste de Tool. Je dois bien avoir 2 Cd du groupe (dont le dernier achet&#233; il y a de cela 2 mois et a peine pass&#233; 3 x au max) et un de A perfect Circle, mais je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; totalement subjugu&#233; par ce groupe.
Mais, au vu de ce que je lisais ici ou la, il ne fallait absolument pas rater leurs prestations sc&#233;niques. Donc, me voici au Zenith ou la salle est deja bien remplie - avec la totalit&#233; des billets vendus - lorsque j'arrive peu avant 20 H pour un concert programm&#233; &#224; cette m&#234;me heure.
50 mn plus tard, et sans qu'il y ait de 1&#232;re partie, les voici sur sc&#232;ne. La sc&#232;ne est tr&#232;s belle quant aux jeux de lumi&#232;re. Ambiance tr&#232;s psychad&#233;lique avec des effets de kal&#233;idoscope tr&#232;s r&#233;ussis, et un son qui est d'embl&#233;e impressionnant, &#224; la fois parce que c'est bon mais aussi parce que c'est vraiment tres fort (protections d'oreilles conseill&#233;es). Ca commence comme des ombres chinoises avec James Maynard Keenan en pantin d&#233;sarticul&#233;, avec un look qui me fait penser &#224; un Kirikou blanc et plus grand. Il se tiendra en arri&#232;re plan tout au long du concert, souvent de dos, et toujours dans la p&#233;nombre la plus extr&#234;me. 2 musiciens devant la sc&#232;ne au jeu tr&#232;s propre, mais bien statiques. Le batteur est quant &#224; lui excellent de bout en bout. Adeptes du punk, circulez il n'y a rien pour vous ici. Alors que le plus long des morceaux de Bad Religion doit durer &#224; peine plus de 2 minutes, ici le plus court dure 7 minutes au bas mot.

A cot&#233; de moi, se trouve un vrai sp&#233;cialiste, qui ponctue les morceaux d'un "Allez" que ne renierait pas un supporter des bleus, et qui bat la mesure en rythme. Perso, je trouve un aspect relaitvement chirurgical a la musique. Ca sent le show bien r&#244;d&#233;, mais ca manque un peu de spontan&#233;it&#233;. Il y a une ambiance qui ressemble un peu a une messe noire ou a une secte - impresson renforc&#233;e les images qui &#233;voquent des creatures Roswell qui seraient sous acide. On adhere ou pas a ce spectacle, je dirais m&#234;me on entre en religion ou pas. Moi, si je ne peux pas critiquer le spetacle d'un point de vue purement techique, il ne m'impressionne pas compl&#232;tement sans me d&#233;plaire non plus. 
Impression mitig&#233;e donc, peut &#234;tre en esp&#233;rais je plus. Pas sur que je sois objectif. Si un vrai specialiste veut bien corriger ou compl&#233;ter, je lui laisse la parole bien volontiers


----------



## maiwen (7 Juillet 2006)

Hier soir ... Sigur ros à l'Olympia :love: :love: :love: :casse:

c'était ... c'était ... wow  
des gens qui s'étonnaient du grand nombre de fans présents, des gens qui applaudissent quand il faut pas et tout le reste de la salle qui fait "chuuuuuuut", une coupure dans un morceau, presque une minute de silence, tous les yeux fixés sur Jónsi (les siens fermés vu qu'ils se fixent pas trop comme il faut )

magnifique


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Et tu m'as pas appel&#233; ?


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2006)

J'étais au Bex Rock Festival samedi 24 juin. À l'affiche :

The Rasmus : sympa mais sans plus, je me sentais un peu vieux parmi les 14-18 ans qui avaient l'air d'adorer 
Bloodhound Gang : très décevant, ils usent "d'humour" pipi-caca à tout moment ; ils se prennent pour des punks parce qu'ils disent "****" toutes les 3 secondes, qu'ils insultent le public et la Suisse et que le chanteur fait semblant de pisser sur un de ses collègues (et y en avait dans le public pour croire que c'était vrai! :hein ; et au final, le guitariste enflamme le bout de sa guitare puis se transforme en cracheur de cirque. Franchement, on se serait cru au cirque avec un spectacle de clown qui ne fait pas rire.
Sinsémilia : un peu difficile de donner un avis pertinent : j'étais très fatigué, il pleuvait, j'avais encore 45 min de route après, j'avais juste envie que ça termine. Mais dans d'autres circonstances, je pense que j'aurais bien apprécié, même si leur "tout le bonheur du monde" avait tout de même l'air un peu forcé. Peut-être qu'ils sont un peu fatigué depuis le temps qu'ils la chantent.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben moi hier hyper d&#233;&#231;u de la deuxi&#232;me moiti&#233; de kid koala, je sais pas si c'est par flemme qu'il a commenc&#233; a scratcher sur des tubes, Q-Bert lui, malgr&#233; sa technique hallucinante &#224; virer en d&#233;mo technique malheureusement coup&#233; de pause alors qu'il aurait pu monter un vrai set. Et au final un amon tobin assez convenu et pas franchement surprenant.

Et le pire la bi&#232;re c'&#233;tait de l'heinekken :affraid:

Va falloir qu'on me motive pour aller voir la soir&#233;e border community samedi


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi hier hyper déçu de la deuxième moitié de kid koala, je sais pas si c'est par flemme qu'il a commencé a scratcher sur des tubes, Q-Bert lui, malgré sa technique hallucinante à virer en démo technique malheureusement coupé de pause alors qu'il aurait pu monter un vrai set. Et au final un amon tobin assez convenu et pas franchement surprenant.
> 
> Et le pire la bière c'était de l'heinekken :affraid:
> 
> Va falloir qu'on me motive pour aller voir la soirée border community samedi



T'es pas le seul. J'ai croisé 2 potes à la sortie du Miles Davis à 2h, ils étaient aussi super déçus.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Stereo Total à Lausanne ce week-end pour la Gay Pride!
> 
> YIIIIIIPIIIIIIE!


Alors ? et l'after à la gare du LEB ??


----------



## FANREM (9 Juillet 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> [*]Bloodhound Gang : très décevant, ils usent "d'humour" pipi-caca à tout moment ; ils se prennent pour des punks parce qu'ils disent "****" toutes les 3 secondes, qu'ils insultent le public et la Suisse et que le chanteur fait semblant de pisser sur un de ses collègues (et y en avait dans le public pour croire que c'était vrai! :hein ; et au final, le guitariste enflamme le bout de sa guitare puis se transforme en cracheur de cirque. Franchement, on se serait cru au cirque avec un spectacle de clown qui ne fait pas rire.[/LIST]



Ca ne m'etonne pas. La derniere fois qu'ils sont venus a Paris, ils etaient bourres comme des coins, et ils ont vomi sur la scène des leur arrivée. Tu m'aurais demandé, je t'aurais prévenu par avance


----------



## teo (9 Juillet 2006)

J'aimais bien _Hooray for the boobies_ mais on sentait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'&#233;poque que c'&#233;tait juste des sales gosses mont&#233;s en &#233;pingle par leur maison de disques


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? et l'after &#224; la gare du LEB ??



Geantissime! C'&#233;tait une super bonne id&#233;e de faire qqch l&#224;-bas! 

Et toi? t'as trouv&#233; comment?


----------



## FANREM (9 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais bien _Hooray for the boobies_ mais on sentait déjà à l'époque que c'était juste des sales gosses montés en épingle par leur maison de disques



Pas trop branché par le groupe que je trouve moyen musicalement, mais je me rappelle d'un clip absolument genial ou ils faisaient danser toute une maison de retraite, et d'un autre (moins bon) ou ils etaient deguisés en singes. C'est a peu pres tout ce que j'ai retenu d'eux  
Je pense qu'en concert, ils doivent etre nullissimes


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Geantissime! C'était une super bonne idée de faire qqch là-bas!
> 
> Et toi? t'as trouvé comment?


Montreux ? dla merde très chère et over rempli de monde (ils pourraient faire un effort... je crains pour la soirée Border Community)  mais suis pas descendu dans la gare en passant devant j'étais debout depuis 24h...


----------



## DandyWarhol (10 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,
Me voilà rentrer en Italie, après un p'tit week end à Paris pour _en partie_ les Solidays.
J'ai sommeeeiil Je suis rentré en avion de matin à 7h :sleep: 
Bon j'ai pas vu énormément de concerts, mais ceux que j'ai vu j'ai beaucoup aimé 
Entre autre, Louise Attaque, Keane, Thiéfaine, Raphael etc.. et surtout les Dandy Warhols qui ont bien assurés! Un grand bravo à ce super festival, très très convivial et surtout très éducatif!!
 
Bon allez il faut que je me mette au travail moi..


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Juillet 2006)

Hello les Mac G&#233;ens!
Hier soir je suis all&#233; voir Depeche Mode &#224; Locarno en Suisse. Il y avait trooooop de monde, on ne voyait rien du tout.
En g&#233;n&#233;ral les concert la bas sont g&#233;niaux car c'est sur la place centrale de la ville, entour&#233;e d'habitations, c'est toujours superbe. Sauf que quand vous arrivez tard, ben vous voyez rien, vous n'entendez pas super et vous avez juste envie de rentrer chez vous. Ben voil&#224; c'&#233;tait &#231;a..  En plus la premi&#232;re partie c'&#233;tait vraiment pas &#231;a. C'&#233;tait un DJ qui mixait, mais la musique &#233;tait nulle.. 

Sinon ils ont rejou&#233; les memes titres que leur derni&#232;re tourn&#233;e, avec un Dave G. tr&#232;s tr&#232;s en forme qui bouge partout. On dirait Freddy Mercury sur sc&#232;ne un peu


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

Ah les concerts sur la Piazza Grande de Locarno...  Presques mythiques en Suisse. Tout est r&#233;uni: la place, de taille moyenne, le charme tessinois, l'air du Sud, la chaleur estivale...

J'y avais vu R.E.M. en 2003. L'ambiance &#233;tait magique, et le concert tout autant fabuleux. Sinon oui, j'imagine que si on y arrive en retard, il doit &#234;tre difficile d'y trouver une bonne place. D'ailleurs, avant le concert, l'apr&#232;s-midi, la place est ouverte au public (normal, c'est en pleine ville, y a des magasins et des Grotto tessinois :love: ), qui peut voir le soundcheck. Ensuite, quelques heures avant le concert, la place est ferm&#233;e, &#233;vacu&#233;e, et peuvent &#233;videmment entrer seulement ceux munis d'un billet.

Les plus chanceux (ou moins &#231;a d&#233;pend) sont les habitants des maisons alentours, qui pour la plupart sont &#224; leur fen&#234;tre, sur les toits, pour assister au concert... &#224; l'&#339;il.

Et cette ann&#233;e l'affiche est plut&#244;t bien garnie... De plus chaque ann&#233;e s'y d&#233;roule aussi le Festival international du film de Locarno.

Une autre image.


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai que Locarno, &#231;a a l'air bien cool. Je dois attendre encore quelques jours pour leur concert aux Ar&#234;nes de N&#238;mes :love:


DaaaAaaave !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Locarno, ça a l'air bien cool. Je dois attendre encore quelques jours pour leur concert aux Arênes de Nîmes :love:
> 
> 
> DaaaAaaave !  :love:



Je les vois le 19 juillet au Paleo à Nyon. Mais à vrai dire je connais pas trop. J'ai par contre hâte de les découvrir en live, en concert.

J'essaierai d'en parler ici aussi. :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, avant le concert, l'après-midi, la place est ouverte au public [], qui peut voir le soundcheckhttp://webfiles.pardo.ch/perm/3001/OC122797_P3001_105821.jpg



[hors-sujet]_ tiens  balance se dit soundcheck en Suisse ? [/hors-sujet]_


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]_ tiens  balance se dit soundcheck en Suisse ? [/hors-sujet]_



[hors-sujet]_ Les helvètes, comme les allemands adorent utiliser l'anglais particulièrement dans la pub, c'est la 5e langue nationale, la seule que chacun arrive à comprendre plus ou moins correctement  Un des quelques sujets d'irritations quand j'y étais [/hors-sujet]_


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]_ tiens  &#8220;balance&#8221; se dit &#8220;soundcheck&#8221; en Suisse ? [/hors-sujet]_


[hors-sujet aussi alors] La balance c'est pas la gauche-droite des hauts-parleurs... non? Le soundcheck, ben c'est le soundcheck avant un concert. Je ne vois pas d'autres explications. 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]_ Les helv&#232;tes, comme les allemands adorent utiliser l'anglais particuli&#232;rement dans la pub, c'est la 5e langue nationale, la seule que chacun arrive &#224; comprendre plus ou moins correctement  Un des quelques sujets d'irritations quand j'y &#233;tais [/hors-sujet]_


_ 

Oui je suis d'accord, mais l'extr&#234;misme qui consiste &#224; refuser tout termes anglais, et &#224; les franciser, souvent de mani&#232;re ridicule (courriel, m&#233;l, c&#233;d&#233;rom...  ), m'irrite tout autant. [/hors-sujet] 

Bon, pis pour rester dans le sujet, je vais voir Placebo, puis Grand Corps Malade aussi &#224; Pal&#233;o...

Puis les Stones dans un mois... _


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet]_ tiens  balance se dit soundcheck en Suisse ? [/hors-sujet]_



hors-sujet aussi
la ballance est une mise en place du son au complet et le soundcheck est juste un teste rapide avant le concert (dans se cas on fait le son sur le premier morceau du concert)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2006)

Pal&#233;o torride hier apr&#232;s-midi/soir/nuit... 

Quelques notes entendues de Marvin, tentative d'&#233;coute d'Ana&#239;s: trop de monde, pas d'air sous le Club Tent, impossible d'acc&#233;der et encore moins d'y voir quelque-chose. Dandy Warhols, sympa...  Puis... Goldfrapp... :love: Assez &#233;tonnant, je ne connaissais pas, mais prestation sympa... puis...

... Depeche Mode! Mythique. Fabuleux. Je les voyais pour la premi&#232;re fois en concert, et l&#224; au premier rang... pfiouu, Dave Gahan &#224; trois m&#232;tres...  De la balle...  Une pens&#233;e pour teo ce soir qui les voit ce soir du c&#244;t&#233; de N&#238;mes. 

Enfin pour finir, un passage sous le chapiteau o&#249; jouait Gogol Bordello: une ambiance incroyable, chaleureuse et g&#233;n&#233;reuse. Et un coup d'&#339;il avant de partir du c&#244;t&#233; de Ziggy Marley.

Chaud. Vivement samedi...


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2006)

J'&#233;tais &#224; Pal&#233;o mardi soir et le concert de Philippe Katerine &#233;tait g&#233;nial!!! :love:
Il a jou&#233; tout son dernier album et quelques titres plus anciens. Tous les musiciens ont l'air aussi d&#233;jant&#233; que lui et &#224; la fin sauf Katerine, ils ont tous finis en col roul&#233; rose moulant et petite culotte. L'ambiance &#233;tait de folie (j'&#233;tais &#224; 10 m de la sc&#232;ne!). 

Autrement, Maxime le Forestier chante Brassens &#233;tait sympa m&#234;me si par 2 fois il s'est "plant&#233;" sur les paroles.

J'ai assez appr&#233;ci&#233; le concert de Dionysos m&#234;me si j'en suis sorti un poil d&#233;&#231;u. En fait, je m'attendais &#224; qqch de pas bien mais c'&#233;tait mieux que pr&#233;vu, du coup j'&#233;tais _d&#233;&#231;u en bien_ (comme on dit ici). Ce qui m'a bien d&#233;&#231;u c'est que j'ai pas eu l'impression que c'&#233;tait pas un groupe mais que c'&#233;tait le chanteur de Dionysos avec ses musiciens! (aucune interaction ; &#224; part le leader, les musiciens restaient tranquilles)

Les Pixies &#233;tait un peu decevant... ils avaient vraiment l'air de s'emmerder...


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Ils se nomment eux-m&#234;mes des _arch&#233;ologues du XXI&#176; si&#232;cle_. Ils sont travers&#233;s par cette phrase de Wim Wenders : "Qui je suis ? Je suis mon histoire".
Ils sont ing&#233;nieurs, techniciens, inventeurs, bricoleurs, vid&#233;astes, musiciens, acrobates. Ils s'appellent KomplexKapharnaum.
Ils ouvrent, depuis mercredi, le festival "Chalon dans la rue".
Et pourtant, ce n'est plus du spectacle de rue.
On ne saurait d'ailleurs dire ce que c'est.
C'est une com&#232;te dans le spectacle vivant.
Un moment atypique, bien au-del&#224; des fronti&#232;res disciplinaires, bien loin, aussi, des rapports traditionnels entre les cr&#233;ateurs, les artistes, et leur public. M&#234;me de rue.

Pendant plusieurs ann&#233;es, les "&#233;lectroniciens" de la rue ont tourn&#233; un dispositif beau et consensuel, SquarE (t&#233;l&#233;vision locale de rue). De Mantes-la-Jolie &#224; l'ouverture d'Avignon, ils sont all&#233; dans toutes les places europ&#233;ennes des arts de la rue, entra&#238;nant dans des d&#233;ambulatoires  des gens dont les paroles, les portraits, les images se refl&#233;taient aux murs, prenaient &#233;cho et sens dans l'espace public. KomplexKapharnaum captait et r&#233;gurgitait en marchant.
SquarE, c'&#233;tait l'irruption chez les gens.

PlayRec, leur nouvelle cr&#233;ation, est, en quelque sorte, &#224; l'oppos&#233; de ce principe.
Alors que le public attend devant l'ancienne fabrique devenue lieu de m&#233;moire,  les acteurs de PlayRec viennent ouvrir les portes et nous accueille. Chez eux. Au milieu d'une profusion de dispositifs &#233;lectroniques. Un grand &#233;cran, une fa&#231;ade immense pass&#233;e au blanc d'espagne, un autre &#233;cran, puis un autre encore, trois, quatre. Et des petits chariots, bourr&#233;s de technologies, de vid&#233;o-projecteurs, de tables de mixage, de palettes graphiques.
Le spectateur ne sait pas o&#249; se placer. Il semble perdu, debout sur la sc&#232;ne.
Puis, la premi&#232;re image fait se tourner tout le monde. C'est D&#233;d&#233;, ancien de chez Kodak, l'usine chalonnaise qui perd peu &#224; peu tous ses employ&#233;s. C'est Jean-Pierre, l'ancien &#224; tout faire de la  sucrerie d&#233;saffecte dans laquelle nous sommes. Ce sont les arch&#233;ologues du  Komplex, qui cherchent les t&#233;moins dans les rues pavillonnaires ouvri&#232;res. Puis s'ouvrent les petits &#233;crans, comme autant d'ateliers o&#249; se pr&#233;pare la seconde partie du spectacle. Ici, on monte un film. Ici, on retravaille des images &#224; la palette. Ici on mixe plusieurs sources avec du son. Ici, on met en sc&#232;ne l'usine. On ne sait plus, on tourne, on regarde ces artistes en train de cr&#233;er ce que l'on verra plus  tard, on scotche devant l'&#233;cran qui continue &#224; diffuser la m&#233;moire. On tente de comprendre ce que font ces gens qui colle des affiches sur le grand mur blanc. On s'arr&#234;te devant le trampoliniste qui rebondit au rythme d'un dub minimal.
Les invit&#233;s du maire partent peu &#224; peu. 
C'est que le Komplex Kapharnaum n'est plus dans la seule r&#233;gurgitation consensuelle des paroles des autres. 
Ces gens ont des choses &#224; dire. Sur la violence &#233;conomique du monde. Sur leur place dans cette soci&#233;t&#233; satur&#233;e d'image, qui se vide de m&#233;moire.
Sur le souvenir et les histoires de ces gens de peu. Sur leurs racines, sur leurs histoires propres. De trentenaires d&#233;racin&#233;s dans une soci&#233;t&#233; sans but.
Alors forc&#233;ment, &#231;a coince. Les gardiens de l'usine Kodak, qui ne veulent pas les voir. Les anciens de la sucrerie, les yeux encore embu&#233;s de se rem&#233;morer une vie d'ali&#233;nation au travail.
Et les images, qui se croisent, qui se fondent, qui dansent sur la musique cr&#233;&#233;e l&#224;, tout &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. Et l'acrobate qui saute. Et le mur qui se remplit.
On se retrouve au milieu d'eux, embarqu&#233;s dans leur travail de m&#233;moire sur le lieu. Dans leur volont&#233; de mettre l'art en public. En nous.
Ne les ratez pas. Ils inventent un nouveau langage artistique, et ce langage est le notre.


----------



## teo (21 Juillet 2006)

Hier soir DM aux Arènes de Nîmes.
J'avais raté le _Black Celebration Tour_ dans ce même lieu, en 1986, je me réjouissais donc.

Le concert à Bercy m'ayant déçu, n'ayant quasiment pu rien voir dans la fosse et le son étant assez plat, mélasse informe (pb de la salle j'imagine), même pas fort, j'avais décidé de m'offrir le plaisir d'un touring the angel 2e partie vue des tribunes 

Passons sur la -seule- fausse note de la soirée: concert annoncé à 20h30 avec Goldfrapp en première partie: lorsque -purfils- et moi-même arrivons aux Arènes, c'est la fin. Le temps de rentrer dans les allées, le dernier morceau est chanté-emballé. Bref, organisation à revoir, on a quand même payé pour un horaire correct de la première partie, non ?
21h15, il fait encore jour quand le concert commence, j'adore cette salle malgré le fait qu'il nous faut rester debout tellement c'est plein à craquer dans les tribunes. La vue est incroyable sur le lieu, ça me rappelle dans un autre genre, un autre concert, celui des _Cure à Orange_, ici les pierres parlent rien qu'à les regarder...
Public varié, clones, hardcorefans, goths, touristes, de 15 à 50 ans l'affiche a fait venir du monde.






Furie quand le groupe arrive sur scène, Fletcher, Gore et Fletcher plus le batteur et un gars au synthé. Gahan allume le public, ce sera le show sexy comme il en a l'habitude jusqu'à la fin, bottes, pantalon noir et gilet court et noir aussi (paroxysme de l'hystérie dans les premiers rangs quand il l'otera un peu plus tard).
Ils attaquent avec 2/3 du _Playing the Angel_ 1/3 de classiques, c'est terrible, le son est bon, même de loin, tellement moins frustrant que le POBB, le spectacle est dans les tribunes, les échanges de sourires entre voisins: on est heureux :love:.





Il fait plus de 30°C j'adore ça, un vrai plaisir sur le moment 

Pendant les 1h20 du concert et des 30 mn du rappel, un voyage dans le temps, où on ne peut que se dire que ce groupe tient la route. Le copain Corbijn leur a concocté un chouette cadre.




J'ai bien pensé à vous:
Freelancer: _Personal Jesus_
Wip: _It's a question of time_
Doc: _Enjoy the silence_
iTof: _Behind the wheel_
Et pour terminer, en final, apothéose sous les étoiles, avec _Never let me down again_. Ca je le garde pour moi, ça a fait mal mais plus tant que ça finalement.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2006)

coucou Teo  ben dis donc classe  :love: a bient&#244;t...


----------



## Nobody (21 Juillet 2006)

Francofolies &#224; Spa. Quelques moments bien sympas:

Mercredi, Louis Bertignac. C'&#233;tait un super concert. Quelle &#233;nergie ce type! Malgr&#233; ses 52 balais! Avant d'entamer la chanson "Cendrillon" il a demand&#233; 'vous aimez les vieux machins? ....... Ah ben oui, puisque vous &#234;tes l&#224;!". J'&#233;tais mort de rire! 

Apr&#232;s Louis, sur la sc&#232;ne Fnac passait Philippe Katerine (avec la Secte Machine). Je ne connaissais pas du tout mais c'&#233;tait g&#233;-nial! Ca valait vraiment le coup: je suis rest&#233; scotch&#233;. Instrumentalement, ils sont costauds, musicalement, ils sont vraiment au point, sc&#233;niquement, c'est du grand art, les paroles sont subversives &#224; souhait et Philippe Katerine est une b&#234;te de sc&#232;ne. Vraiment un grand concert. Je vous le conseille vivement s'il passe dans votre coin. 

Hier jeudi:

Axel Bauer. J'ai beau m'y attendre, je suis toujours souffl&#233; de constater que ce genre de chanteurs transcendent sur sc&#232;ne leurs chansons beaucoup plus &#233;dulcor&#233;es en studio. Et l'Axel s'&#233;tait entour&#233; de musiciens proches du hard. A la fin du set, on a apport&#233; un g&#226;teau au bassiste qui f&#234;tait son anniversaire. Bien marrant. Le gars ne s'y attendait pas du tout, il ne savait pas trop comment r&#233;agir. :love:
Pour le dernier morceau du rappel, le guitariste est parti et Axel a jou&#233; un morceau de Jimi Hendrix avec tous les gimmicks possibles du guitare heroe: jouer &#224; genou, quelques phrases de solos &#224; la Hendrix c'est &#224; dire avec les dents (Bertignac l'avait fait aussi la veille) pour finir par jeter sa guitare par terre! Mais alors que l'autre guitariste avait pris tous les solos durant le concert, Axel Bauer a montr&#233; sur ce dernier morceau qu'il n'&#233;tait vraiment pas manchot! Epoustouflant. Et avec un humour exceptionnel. Un chouette moment, assur&#233;ment. 

Alec Mansion: il a mis le feu au D&#244;me Fortis. Il &#233;tait accompagn&#233; par trois choristes qui ont montr&#233; leur talent en impro lors de la pr&#233;sentation des musiciens et franchement, tous les trois rendraient des points &#224; TOUS les participants de la Star Ac'!!! ;-) Le guitariste est papa d'un de nos anciens &#233;l&#232;ves. Bien marrant de le revoir l&#224;. Puis sur trois chansons, il a invit&#233; les personnes de la chorale avec qui il fera un concert bient&#244;t (si j'ai bien compris, il fait &#231;a dans les villes o&#249; il passe en Belgique et en France mais je ne suis pas certain d'avoir tout comprendu). Le chef de choeur &#233;tait mont&#233; sur sc&#232;ne pour une prestation avec son violon et c'&#233;tait un moment g&#233;nial: une choristes s'&#233;tait lanc&#233;e, avant l'apparition du violoniste dans un chant genre "the great gig in the sky" sur Dark Side of the Moon du Floyd puis il a pris la suite sur son violon pendant une dizaine de minutes. Super moment. Du grand art.
Il a termin&#233;, bien entendu, avec "C'est l'amour" en disant:
- Ce sera la toute derni&#232;re chanson: nous sommes press&#233;s par le temps, pas pour nous, bien entendu, mais en face (ndm: sur la sc&#232;ne Fnac) va d&#233;buter un groupe qui joue beucoup plus fort que nous alors on a peur." )))))))

Nous avons &#233;t&#233; &#233;couter Yel de pr&#232;s mais pas longtemps, pas g&#233;nial, des plans d&#233;j&#224; entendus, et nous avons &#233;cout&#233; Malibu Stacy de loin et d'une oreille distraite: comme pour Yel, &#231;a cassait pas trois pattes &#224; un canard alors nous nous sommes content&#233;s de boire un coup entre amis en attendant nos enfants. 

L&#224;, je vous laisse: j'y retourne.


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Juillet 2006)

Paléo hier soir, avec au programme Feeder, Olivia Ruiz, Placebo, Diam's & Benabar

Je dois dire que j'ai bien aimé cette soirée. J'ai découvert Benabar et feeder et j'ai bien aimé. Olivia Ruiz, je connaissais et j'en suis ressortis bluffé... J'ai aimé la folie de la jeune fille et ces chansons. Je suis pas un fan de rap, mais j'ai aimé l'entrée de Diam's et pour la suite je me suis fait haper par le bar 

Restait Placebo. A minuit, sur la grande scène. J'attendais ce moment depuis que j'ai mon billet. J'en suis ressortis décu. Je m'explique, d'abord d'un point de vu musical parfait, par contre aucun interaction avec le public. Ils enchainent les morceaux sans trop se soucier du public. Dommage compte tenu du fait que le chanteur parle français. 

Enfin pour résumer ma soirée, j'ai découvert des choses interessantes et j'ai été juste un petit peu décu par placébo... En tout cas chapeau bas à Olivia Ruiz et à Bénabar qui m'ont fait bien rire !!!!

Les photos sont ici


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paléo torride hier après-midi/soir/nuit...
> 
> Quelques notes entendues de Marvin, tentative d'écoute d'Anaïs: trop de monde, pas d'air sous le Club Tent, impossible d'accéder et encore moins d'y voir quelque-chose. Dandy Warhols, sympa...  Puis... Goldfrapp... :love: Assez étonnant, je ne connaissais pas, mais prestation sympa... puis...
> 
> ...



Zut, on s'est loupé! :love:

Depeche Mode, j'ai adoré aussi! Même si la dernière demie-heure était plus entrainante, ce fut un concert géant! 

Vivement l'année prochaine!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut Aur&#233;lie........ .

samedi soir a paleo... benabar sympa ch connaissais pas... pi arthur h, on comprenait pas cqu'i disait... chui parti...

grand corps malade. Tellement fort, en concert... que dire de plus. entendu dire qqn apres le concert: "j'ai jamais pleur&#233; &#224; un concert. Merci".

placebo: pas transcendant franchement. un peu d&#233;&#231;u je m'attendai a plus. public d'ados..


----------



## DandyWarhol (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,
Samedi soir je suis allé voir Natacha Atlas aux Nuits De Fourvières (www.nuits-de-fourviere.com )... C'était trop bien!  

J'ai fait le voyage depuis l'Italie exprès et ça vallait le déplacement. L'endroit déjà, le théatre antique est toujours magique.. 




J'y avais déjà vu Cure et M. Le festival n'est pas fini, pour ceux qui sont proches de Lyon, allez y, il devrait y avoir de bons concerts encore!

Pour ce qui est du concert en lui meme, il a duré une petite heure, elle était accompagnée par une chanteuse que je n'avais jamais vu avec elle avant.. qui donnait un rythme peut etre un peu plus funky.
Ensuite, _pour moi_ le reve  Natacha a fait une petite séance de dédicaces, durant laquelle, elle était super disponible  

Salut à tous,
*DW*


----------



## Nobody (24 Juillet 2006)

Bon, alors, suite et fin des FrancoFolies de Spa avec en apoth&#233;ose sur la grande sc&#232;ne Pierre Rapsat: Michel Drucker Exp&#233;rience, la Grande Sophie, Cali et Jean-Louis Aubert.

- Michel Drucker Exp&#233;rience. Des p'tits Belges pas mal, un gros son de basse presque trop pr&#233;sent qui avait le d&#233;savantage de faire constater que les lignes de basse n'&#233;taient pas suffisamment m&#233;lodiques, trop lin&#233;aires, pas de break ni de saute d'octave, le genre qui montre la qualit&#233; d'un bassiste. J'ai lu quelque part que de nombreux bassistes &#233;tait en r&#233;alit&#233; des guitaristes frustr&#233;s, je ne suis pas certain que celui-ci le soit mais en tout cas il se mettait fort en avant et je trouve que hormis construire un mur de son grave en avant plan, ce n'&#233;tait pas ce que j'attends d'un bassiste. Des grands noms comme Jaco Pastorius ou Stanley Clarke sont beaucoup plus passionnants et m&#233;ritent, eux, de s'autoproclamer leader du groupe. Sinon, leur musique est pas mal mais sans plus. Z'ont encore des progr&#232;s &#224; faire en terme de composition. Autre chose: un gaucher c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas courant dans un groupe, mais l&#224;, ils &#233;taient deux. Et ce ne sera pas les derniers de la soir&#233;e.

La Grande Sophie. C'&#233;tait vraiment chouette. Je ne connaissais pas bien mais elle a une sacr&#233;e personnalit&#233;. Puis, toujours ses robes compl&#232;tement anachroniques. Elle a allum&#233; le public et s'est permise un court ramping sur les mains du public (je ne sais pas comment &#231;a s'appelle), visions de choses &#224; venir... 

Cali. Un Cali d&#233;chain&#233;, bien d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; voler la vedette &#224; Aubert et pas loin d'y r&#233;ussir. Le genre de mec qui p&#232;te les plombs toutes les deux minutes pour le plus grand plaisir du public. Une vraie b&#234;te de sc&#232;ne, un spectacle &#224; lui tout seul. Bon, y avait quand m&#234;me ses chansons et ses musiciens, bien entendu, tr&#232;s bien, mais on est forc&#233; de ne retenir principalement que sa prestation sc&#233;nique compl&#232;tement d&#233;jant&#233;e: pogo &#224; deux pieds bras &#233;cart&#233;s, harangue du public, saut sur le dos de son guitariste en plein solo, course bras en avion autour de ses musiciens d'un c&#244;t&#233; de la sc&#232;ne &#224; l'autre, demandes de participation en tout genre aux spectateurs, j'en passe et des meilleures. Puis le duo avec la Grande Sophie, m'&#233;tonne pas qu'ils s'appr&#233;cient, aussi fous l'un que l'autre! G&#233;nial, quoi. ;-)
Et comme la Grande Sophie, Cali a fait un tour sur les mains du public mais beaucoup plus long: de la sc&#232;ne jusqu'&#224; l'&#233;chafaudage du mixage son et lumi&#232;re, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me environ 100 m &#224; vue de nez et arriv&#233; l&#224;, escalade du-dit &#233;chafaudage, avec l'aide de deux techniciens qui sont rapidement intervenus pour le soutenir d&#232;s qu'ils ont eu compris ce qu'il voulait faire et au grand dam de ses musiciens dont on lisait sur le visage toute l'inqui&#233;tude en le voyant prendre ces risques. Arriv&#233; en haut, salut du public qui l'acclame puis il fallait redescendre et retraverser la place, toujours sur les mains du public, il est arriv&#233; &#224; la sc&#232;ne compl&#232;tement &#233;puis&#233;, vous pensez bien, la sorte de transe qui l'avait port&#233; jusque l&#224; s'&#233;vanouissant d'un coup. Un super moment, bien s&#251;r. 
Puis la fin de son show arrive et l&#224;, pas moyen pour lui de quitter la sc&#232;ne, une main sur le coeur et un immense sourire aux l&#232;vres, le public l'aime, il aime le public et c'est un d&#233;chirement de le voir partir et pour lui de quitter la sc&#232;ne. Enfin, pas tout &#224; fait. 

Jean-Louis Aubert. Un tout grand bonhomme. Et puis quelle gentillesse, quelle bont&#233;, quelle humanit&#233; &#233;mane de lui. Il a dans le regard tout l'amour du monde pour les &#234;tres humains. L&#224; aussi, une v&#233;ritable communion avec le public. Puis ses compositions et ses textes ont encore &#233;lev&#233;s de plusieurs crans le niveau du spectacle pourtant d&#233;j&#224; bien haut. Les jeux de lumi&#232;re &#233;taient soign&#233;s; le son, impeccable m&#234;me si parfois les instruments couvraient la voix d'Aubert; l'&#233;nergie d&#233;ploy&#233;e &#233;tait intense, d'une autre mani&#232;re que Cali mais tout aussi forte; les musiciens qui l'accompagnent sont fortiches, le batteur &#233;tant toujours Richard Kolinka, celui de T&#233;l&#233;phone (ce qui m'a fait dire que lors de ces Francos, nous avons vu tous les membres de T&#233;l&#233;phone, except&#233; la bassiste Corine) et le dit Richard est tr&#232;s spectaculaire, comme &#224; son habitude: bras lev&#233;(s), passements de baguette entre les doigts, et une technique &#224; toute &#233;preuve, un son &#233;norme et capable d'un toucher d&#233;licat pour les moments plus calmes. Si si: il y en eut. Et bien s&#251;r, quelques reprises de T&#233;l&#233;phone, in&#233;vitables mais contrairement &#224; d'autres artistes issus de groupes de l&#233;gende, Aubert assume parfaitement son parcours et transcende ses anciennes chansons qui, finalement, n'ont pas pris une ride.
Pi &#224; la fin, Cali est revenu sur sc&#232;ne pour re-p&#233;ter une case puis il est re-revenu quelques minutes plus tard pour re-re-p&#233;ter une case et embrasser longuement Aubert sur les l&#232;vres! 
Trois rappels, plus tard le Jean-Louis revient pour "C'est fini", comme &#224; l'habitude, et sort puis rentre sur sc&#232;ne toujours en jouant de la guitare en invitant les b&#233;n&#233;voles et les organisateurs du festival &#224; le rejoindre. Puis tout le monde s'en va, except&#233; Jean-Louis qui ne parvient pas &#224; quitter la sc&#232;ne, bient&#244;t &#224; nouveau rejoint par Cali et ils finissent quand m&#234;me par nous quitter mais le lien entre eux et le public ne s'est certainement pas coup&#233;. 

Une toute toute grande soir&#233;e.


----------



## paradize (24 Juillet 2006)

Quand les artistes se jettent ds le public , et se font transporter en "surfant" sur le public, ça s'appelle, un slam...


Le chanteur de dionysos et cali l'avaient déjà fait aux solidays (de la scène jusqu'aux ingénieurs du son)... Cali avait aussi pris son micro, et l'éclatait contre son coeur, chez toi aussi ? 

Qd cali à finit son slam pendant le set de dj zebra aux solidays, il est tombé ds mes bras, trop fort 
   ..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

Le truc assez fendard c'est de s'écarter au dernier moment...


----------



## paradize (26 Juillet 2006)

Ben, c'est ce que j'ai fait avec Cali, c'est pour ça qu'il m'est tombé dans les bras, hé hé... Jdirais ça à ma cousine à son mariage, elle me haïra....


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le truc assez fendard c'est de s'écarter au dernier moment...


 
Ma préférée reste l'observation de la tête du slameur lorsqu'il s'aperçoit qu'il va s'écraser contre un cuir clouté ... :rateau: 

Mais c'est un temps lointain maintenant


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu serais étonné, avec le nombre de jeunes qui portent des clous sur leurs habits


----------



## Craquounette (1 Août 2006)

Ce n'était pas un concert ni vraiment un spectacle mais plutôt une "manifestation". Selon son créateur il s'agissait d'une sculpture sociale. Quelque soit le nom qu'on lui donne, c'était beau voir même magique...

Allumons Lausanne a eu lieu hier soir 31 juillet. Malgré quelques soucis météorologiques, les 127'444 bougies se sont allumées, la nuit est tombée, les gens sont venus... Une ambiance, une atmosphère chaleureuse... La Cité, la place de la Palud, de la Louve et d'autres ruelles se sont illuminées. L'éclairage public s'est éteint tout comme les vitrines des commerçants qui ont joué le jeu. 

Du monde comme j'en ai rarement vu en ville de Lausanne, une ville qui vit! Des inconnus qui se parlent! 

Bravo Monsieur Soler Muma! Votre idée m'a plu et m'a touchée...

Si cet artiste allume une ville, un village près de chez vous allez-y! Ca a l'air tout bête comme ça mais cela crée vraiment une ambiance magique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ma préférée reste l'observation de la tête du slameur lorsqu'il s'aperçoit qu'il va s'écraser contre un cuir clouté ... :rateau:



Je vois que tu sais goûter les joies simples...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Allumons Lausanne a eu lieu hier soir 31 juillet. Malgr&#233; quelques soucis m&#233;t&#233;orologiques, les 127'444 bougies se sont allum&#233;es, la nuit est tomb&#233;e, les gens sont venus... Une ambiance, une atmosph&#232;re chaleureuse... La Cit&#233;, la place de la Palud, de la Louve et d'autres ruelles se sont illumin&#233;es. L'&#233;clairage public s'est &#233;teint tout comme les vitrines des commer&#231;ants qui ont jou&#233; le jeu.
> 
> Du monde comme j'en ai rarement vu en ville de Lausanne, une ville qui vit! Des inconnus qui se parlent!
> 
> ...


 
Je l'ai vu bri&#232;vement &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;. "Les gens se parlent, c'est g&#233;nial", ai-je aussi entendu dans le poste TV. C'est joli, c'est bien joli tout &#231;a, mais &#231;a me laisse perplexe, songeur, et au fond, on est vraiment dans une soci&#233;t&#233; qui marche &#224; l'envers.

Faut-il toujours un pr&#233;texte peu ordinaire pour se "rencontrer", allumer des bougies dans toute la ville en l'occurence. Et apr&#232;s? On fait quoi? On reprend sa petite vie "normale", on se remet &#224; ne plus saluer son voisin, &#224; ne pas dire bonjour dans la rue. 

Bref cette mi&#233;vrerie hypocrite: peu pour moi. 

PS: je vais voir les Stones samedi. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Et en courant j'ai rr&#233;ussi &#224; &#233;teindre 867 bougies


----------



## Craquounette (2 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu brièvement à la télé. "Les gens se parlent, c'est génial", ai-je aussi entendu dans le poste TV. C'est joli, c'est bien joli tout ça, mais ça me laisse perplexe, songeur, et au fond, on est vraiment dans une société qui marche à l'envers.
> 
> Faut-il toujours un prétexte peu ordinaire pour se "rencontrer", allumer des bougies dans toute la ville en l'occurence. Et après? On fait quoi? On reprend sa petite vie "normale", on se remet à ne plus saluer son voisin, à ne pas dire bonjour dans la rue.
> 
> Bref cette miévrerie hypocrite: peu pour moi.



Tous les goûts sont dans la nature cher WebO, mais il ne tient qu'à toi de dire bonjour à ton voisin et de parler à des inconnus dans la rue, d'aller vers des touristes qui ont l'air perdu en ville etc... Pendant le Mondial, les gens se parlaient également entre eux même sans se connaître et je ne t'ai pas entendu parler de mièvrerie hypocrite 
Pour moi cette manifestation ne se limitait pas à ça. La lumière des bougies donnaient vraiment une atmosphère "magique" en ville, c'était très chouette. De plus pour une fois qu'il y a qque chose d'organiser en ville de Lausanne, les gens ont répondu présents et voilà... 

Après libre à toi de faire ce que tu veux...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: je vais voir les Stones samedi. :love:



Ca ce n'est peut-être pas une miévrerie hypocrite, mais mettre plus de Fr 200.- pour un concert alors qu'à Milan les billets étaient aux alentours de 20 euro....


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2006)

Restons dans le sujet un peu... (quel timing, 18h12 again )



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas une mi&#233;vrerie hypocrite, mais mettre plus de Fr 200.- pour un concert alors qu'&#224; Milan les billets &#233;taient aux alentours de 20 euro....



Es-tu certaine que c'&#233;tait les Stones, les vrais... 20 euros: je dois me pincer pour y croire... Peut-&#234;tre pour les &#233;couter... &#224; l'_ext&#233;rieur_ de l'enceinte. Et encore. De plus tu sais comme moi que la vie est plus ch&#232;re en Suisse, et que le prix de certains biens est plus &#233;lev&#233;. Mais l&#224; en occurence, &#231;a n'est pas plausible et tout simplement impossible, l&#233;galement.

Et quand m&#234;me pour r&#233;pondre...




			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tous les go&#251;ts sont dans la nature cher WebO, mais il ne tient qu'&#224; toi de dire bonjour &#224; ton voisin et de parler &#224; des inconnus dans la rue, d'aller vers des touristes qui ont l'air perdu en ville etc...



Je le fais, et pas besoin de bougies, et autres drapeaux pour &#231;a... Tu peux m'appeler Olivier tu sais. 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pendant le Mondial, les gens se parlaient &#233;galement entre eux m&#234;me sans se conna&#238;tre et je ne t'ai pas entendu parler de mi&#232;vrerie hypocrite



Tu es pr&#233;visible: je savais que tu allais me parler de &#231;a.  Je n'ai pas affirm&#233; cela, parce que &#231;a n'est tout simplement pas pareil que ceux qui, b&#233;atement, devant la cam&#233;ra se plaisent &#224; dire qu'ils ont salu&#233; d'autres gens et qu'ils trouvent &#231;a g&#233;nial parce que d'habitude ils le font pas. D&#233;sol&#233;, mais moi &#231;a m'horripile.

Si les gens &#233;taient dehors pour faire la f&#234;te pendant la Coupe du monde, &#231;a restait tr&#232;s individualiste (on peut le d&#233;plorer: moi pas forc&#233;ment. Je suis individualiste.) et on &#233;tait assez loin d'un regroupement fraternel dans la joie la paix et la bonne humeur-amen dans ce qu'il a de plus d&#233;sagr&#233;able.

Puis, on en discutera lundi, hein...  

D&#233;sol&#233; de pourrir le fil hein.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si cet artiste allume une ville, un village près de chez vous allez-y! Ca a l'air tout bête comme ça mais cela crée vraiment une ambiance magique...



Ben à Lyon, c'est tous les 8 décembre et c'est monsieur tous le monde qui met des bougies sur sa fenêtre  c'est une histoire de peste que la sainte marie mère de dieu aurait endiguer, bref on l'a remercie.

Mon dernier spectacle : Dick Annegarn en concert mais c'est surtout un spectacle à lui tout seul (et pis avec ces acolytes).

Il a bien vieillit. 

Il s'est foutu de sa propre gueule. On s'est bien marré.


----------



## TosHoP 974 (6 Août 2006)

Ben hier soir c'était Bumcello au festival Sakifo à la Réunion, du bon son , deux zicos déchainés et un public dans les étoiles...vivement l'année prochaine ...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2006)

Vu...

... les Stones, du c&#244;t&#233; de l'ancien a&#233;rodr&#244;me militaire de D&#252;bendorf pr&#232;s de Zurich. Je peux reposer en paix maintenant...   Plus rien ne sera jamais comme avant. 

Gigantesque, monstrueux, mythique... Les deux groupes, en pr&#233;-concert (les Suisses de Lovebugs, puis Kasabian), bien qu'excellents, faisaient presque p&#226;le figure par rapport &#224; ce qui allait suivre, et semblaient bien perdus sur l'immense sc&#232;ne des Rolling Stones (62 m&#232;tres de large pour 26 de haut, et pr&#232;s de 1600 tonnes de mat&#233;riel). 

Que dire de plus que... 

La setlist...

_Jumpin' Jack Flash 
It's Only Rock And Roll 
Oh No Not You Again 
She's So Cold 
Wild Horses 
Streets Of Love 
All Down The Line 
Tumblin' Dice 
Night Time Is The Right Time 
Slipping Away 
Before They Make Me Run 
Miss You 
Rough Justice 
Get Off My Cloud 
Honky Honk Woman 
Sympathy 
Start Me Up 
Brown Sugar 
Can't Always Get What You Want 
Satisfaction_


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Août 2006)

Je confirme même si je les trouve un chouilat en dessous du Bridges to Babylon tour que j'avais vu...

Que rajouter au post de Web O, si ce n'est qu'il n'a pas plu, et que Mick Jagger a une nouvelle fois joué le jeu avec le public. Il a parlé en Allemand et n'a pas snobé le public comme ces c*** de Placebo à Paléo ! (cela me restera dans la gorge quand meme  )

Enfin voilà, j'étais content de revoir le plus grand groupe de rock en activité !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Que rajouter au post de Web O, si ce n'est qu'il n'a pas plu, et que Mick Jagger a une nouvelle fois joué le jeu avec le public. Il a parlé en Allemand et n'a pas snobé le public comme ces c*** de Placebo à Paléo ! (cela me restera dans la gorge quand meme



Même si je ne suis pas fan, ni des Stones, ni de Placebo, on ne peut simplement pas comparer la prestation des premiers avec aucun autre groupe existant. J'ai vu des concerts fabuleux, de REM par exemple... mais les Stones c'est les Stones quoi.  

Et pour revenir à Placebo, en effet, j'ai trouvé... plat. Ni excellent, ni mauvais.


----------



## teo (7 Août 2006)

Je croyais qu'ils &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; morts, j'ai du me tromper


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'ils étaient déjà morts, j'ai du me tromper



C'est peut-être ça en fait le truc...


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est ce que j'ai fait avec Cali, c'est pour &#231;a qu'il m'est tomb&#233; dans les bras, h&#233; h&#233;... Jdirais &#231;a &#224; ma cousine &#224; son mariage, elle me ha&#239;ra....


Clair qu'elle va en &#234;tre malaaaaaaade ! T'as trop de la chance et j'aurais trop aim&#233; &#234;tre &#224; ta place !* Ceci &#233;tant, je m'en fous un peu vu qu'a chaque slam des AES Web'o non seulement me tombe dans les bras a la fin mais en plus il m'embrasse et me donne son T Shirt plein de bi&#232;re !


* Evidemment, c'est du 1er degr&#233;, qui peut en douter ?!


----------



## paradize (7 Août 2006)

MMMMmmmmm, quel régal......

Non, cali, sa chemise puait la sueur, mais c'était cool qd même.......  

Maintenant, la question cruciale, est : je lui dis ce soir, ou j'attend son mariage samedi ??? Dur, dur....


Sinon, à part ça, vous me faites peur pour placebo, jl'ai voit le 16 août à Colmar... Bon, disons que ce sera à une foire aux vins, ptete que ça va aider à les faire discuter...  . D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un qui lit ça y va, ce serait cool de me le dire...  

Je me rappelle Miossec aux artefacts de Strasbourg, qui passait juste avant -M- :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: . Il était tellement bourré qu'il lisait le texte de ses chansons sur un classeur (même le tube du moment, il connaissait pas ses textes), rotait ds le micro, et tapait sa chaise de bar contre la scène.......  . Bizarrement, toute la salle est resté statique....

Bon souvenir (pas autant que -M- qui à suivi)


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, la question cruciale, est : je lui dis ce soir, ou j'attend son mariage samedi ??? Dur, dur....



Dis lui ce soir. Imagine que d'un seul coup, devant l'énormité de la nouvelle elle plaque tout samedi, mari, parents, beaux parents, maire pour partir, courant en hurlant droit devant elle ?
Quitte à briser un mariage, ca laisse quelques jours pour décommander le traiteur.
Non, vraiment, ce soir : tu feras une bonne action. Bon, tu perdras une amie, mais tu auras ta conscience pour toi.

Si tu as d'autres problèmes aussi graves, n'hésites pas : nous sommes là pour ca !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... n'hésites pas : nous sommes là pour ca !



Dis, Amok... Comment on fait les bébés? ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Amok... Comment on fait les bébés? ...


Dis, Patoch, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?


----------



## toys (7 Août 2006)

alors sa s'est maman et la s'est la ***** a papa et pouf il la**** ***** ********* *********** ******* ***$** *****^^$$^ù$^¨%%*¨%¨mm¨**¨

et la sa fait un bébé


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Amok... Comment on fait les b&#233;b&#233;s? ...


C'est tr&#232;s simple, mon Patoch. La maman, un soir, met des trucs qui enervent papa : porte-jaretelles, soutifs pigeonnants...
Papa, direct, a un filet de salive qui coule aux commissures et ca danse &#224; fond dans le kangourou. Elle fait mine de ne rien voir mais traine dans l'appart en chantonnant (la la la).
Papa ne tient plus. Au bout d'un moment, las de voir que son h&#233;misph&#232;re Sud joue la chamade, il la chope dans le couloir. Elle : "mais enfin ?" lui : "Grompffff".
Ensuite, comme il est gentil, il lui file des millions de pois sauteurs du Mexique qu'elle remise par devers elle, pour voir.
Comme ca saute &#224; fond, ces conneries de pois, il y en a 2 ou 3 qui arrivent a se casser. Pendant ce temps, papa et maman font des trucs qui craignent : ils finissent une partie de Trivial pursuit et embrayent sur le Cluedo vu que comme ils viennent de s'engueuler, il faut trouver un coupable. Une fois le Colonel Moutarde en taule, ils s'endorment.
Et c'est l&#224; que ca craint. Ce putain de pois sauteur fait sa route. Il grimpe pleine bourre comme au tour eud'France et passe le col. En sueur, il descend, et vlan, se prend en pleine tronche un truc pas net, un peu rond, un peu flasque genre airbag mais un peu crade. Je te passe les d&#233;tails mais apr&#232;s d'incroyables n&#233;gos il est h&#233;berg&#233; pour la nuit.
Vu que tous les mecs adorent le confort et sont plutot feignasses, il reste l&#224; (on dit : un pois, un spermato). Mais comme il faut bien justifier vu que les nanas n'aiment pas les mecs qui glandent, il fait des tas de trucs pas net, se multiplie (en gros) et &#224; force de faire le con, fabrique un truc vaguement ressemblant a un &#234;tre humain (les corses, c'est diff&#233;rent vu que ca dure 27 mois).
A l'arriv&#233;e, maman a des r&#233;actions encore plus casse-*******s que d'hab. Elle a "des envies" : un manteau de vison, le dernier sac de chez Channel... Bref, des tas de trucs qui foutent les boules. Papa pense que ca va le faire finir en taule et fait la gueule. D'autant que maman commence &#224; ressembler &#224; un culbuto et que dans la rue il y a plein de filles superbes dont le ventre est aussi plat qu'un terrain de tennis. Mais papa est fort : il culbute le culbuto et r&#233;siste aux tentations.
Les mois passent. Il y a des tas de photos qui s'accumulent dans le tiroir du salon. Au d&#233;but, on dirait une t&#233;l&#233; mal r&#233;gl&#233;e mais plus le temps passe, plus c'est clair : c'est une param&#233;cie ! Alors papa est un peu triste : une param&#233;cie ? lui qui se voyait d&#233;j&#224; jouer au foot avec un junior... Une param&#233;cie a plein de cils, mais pas de pieds : dans ces conditions, comment marquer un but ?
Bon, mon petit Patoch, je vois que tu clignes des yeux : le sommeil te gagne. Alors je vais r&#233;sumer. En gros, 9 mois plus tard le pois sauteur met le nez dehors. C'est le d&#233;but des emmerdements. Si il n'est pas n&#233; en Suisse, c'est moins pire que pire mais quand m&#234;me. L&#224; c'est le d&#233;but d'une autre histoire. Les beaux parents, la maman (qui n'a rien gland&#233;e pendant 9 mois) qui se plaint d'&#234;tre fatigu&#233;e, le nain qui se reveille pile au moment o&#249; toi tu t'endors etc...

L'enfer, quoi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2006)

Ça fait peur... :afraid: 
Dis-moi, Amok... Les préservatifs, ça s'avale bien avec un verre d'eau?


----------



## katelijn (8 Août 2006)

Mouhahahahahaha ... 
Celle là je la garde, je l'imprime et je la scotche dans toute la maison ...:love: 
En espérant qu'elle soit dissuasive ...  

Après tout, on a bien droit au répos:hein:


----------



## katelijn (8 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait peur... :afraid:
> Dis-moi, Amok... Les préservatifs, ça s'avale bien avec un verre d'eau?



oui, bouchon garantie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)


Mince, c'est un peu long pour mettre dans les citations du jour.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a fait peur... :afraid:



Et en plus les tarifs ne sont pas affich&#233;s &#224; l'entr&#233;e


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait peur... :afraid:
> Dis-moi, Amok... Les préservatifs, ça s'avale bien avec un verre d'eau?



Oui, bien sur. Mais ca peut aussi se macher comme un chewing-gum.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est très simple, mon Patoch...
> ... L'enfer, quoi.


 
Et il passe où ce spectacle ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2006)

Bah, dans toutes les bonnes maternit&#233;s. Et l'entr&#233;e est gratuite. 

Bon, il est exact que ma volont&#233; de ne pas laisser Patoch dans l'ignorance a fait l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;vier le fil de ce thread.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'est pas né en Suisse, c'est moins pire que pire mais quand même...



Je rêve ou le vieux loup a des canines bien aiguisées contre la Suisse :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou le vieux loup a des canines bien aiguisées contre la Suisse :mouais:



*TU FLOODES!!!*


----------



## Craquounette (8 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *TU FLOODES!!!*



Ah oui zut... J'y avais pas pensé!!!  Me voilà confuse :rose: 

Merci de me remettre dans le droit chemin Patoch... As-tu déjà pensé à être modo ? Je suis sure que tu remplirais ce rôle merveilleusement bien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci de me remettre dans le droit chemin Patoch... As-tu déjà pensé à être modo ? Je suis sure que tu remplirais ce rôle merveilleusement bien



J'ai consciencieusement évité de faire gardien de chèvres sur mon île adorée, ce n'est pas pour venir gérer un troupeau de tocards galopins ici...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai consciencieusement évité de faire gardien de chèvres sur mon île adorée, ce n'est pas pour venir gérer un troupeau de tocards galopins ici...



Cette brillante (une fois encore !) intervention de mon ami insulaire m' amène 2 questions essentielles : 
a/ quel est le féminin de "galopin" ?
b/ faut il impérativement porter un bouc pour garder des chèvres ?

  

PS : merci a l'Amok pour son brillant exposé sur les choses de la vie (et leurs conséquences !! :love: :love: )... ce qui devrait rendre inutile à l'avenir la "pilule" (mais pas le préservatif), merci donc au Loup violet, le "contraceptif des forums"...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *TU FLOODES!!!*


TOI AUSSI :love: !!!


Bon, pour en revenir au thread, je vais aller voir Beck et Radiohead au festival Pukkelpop pres de Hasselt en Gelbique jeudi prochain :love: :love: :love: j'suis trop impatiente 

http://www.pukkelpop.be/


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

Bon ben hier soir j'ai vu les puppetmastaz, et bien que dire, j'ai une de ces t&#234;tes dans l'cul.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai une de ces têtes dans l'cul.



C'est la tienne, au moins?


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben hier soir j'ai vu les puppetmastaz, et bien que dire, j'ai une de ces têtes dans l'cul.



Je connaissais le poing et le bras, mais alors la tête


----------



## paradize (12 Août 2006)

Moi je suis frigorifiée... Il y a 2h, je suis rentrée du concert d'amadou et mariam / Raphaël à la foire au vin de Colmar... C'était le premier soir...... La salle n'est couverte qu'au 3/4, et bien sûr, on s'est pris le torrent de pluie, on est même pas resté pour les rappels de Raphaël (voix nasillarde par ailleurs), il portait un jogging qui montrait touts ses attributs (ben quoi, jsuis une fille, j'y peux rien) 

Amadou et Mariam, désolé, je comprenais rien à leurs discussions entre les chansons... J'ai juste compris 

_
"par mesure de sécurité, nous vous prions de bien vouloir quitter la salle par les issues de secours, merci"_. Alors on à commencé à y aller, mais finalement, le concert à repris...

Il me reste à voir encore

jamiroquai, franz ferdinand, placebo

mais la prochaine fois, je n'oublierais pas ma veste d'hiver...... (si c'est pas malheureux en plein août).....


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> concert d'amadou et mariam / Raphaël à la foire au vin de Colmar...


Ca donne envie !  :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie !  :afraid:


Tu t'es trompé, le post de teo c'était celui d'avant. Tu vieillis.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es trompé, le post de teo c'était celui d'avant. Tu vieillis.



   :afraid:

Pas toi, je vois !


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2006)

Alors ce 1er jour de festival des Nuits secrètes, dans le froid et sous la pluie, faut faire un gros effort de concentration pour croire qu'on est bien au mois d'août  

- 1er contact Scott H Biram (USA) dans une roulotte devant la grande scène, du blues brut de décoffrage, très bon, je l'avais vu dans Traxx récemment je crois, j'ai pas vu tout le set car j'avais un bus à prendre pour les parcours secret, un concept amusant, tu sais qu'il y a 5 spectacles à voir, des concerts et du théâtre, dans des endroits excentrés et originaux genre chapelle, grange et brasserie, mais pas moyen de savoir ce que tu vas voir, c'est la surprise et moi je voulais surtout voir Mansfield Tya...

- Je dois avoir du flair car le bus nous emmène dans une petite salle éclairée à la bougie, on doit être 60 et c'est bien les 2 rennaises qui entrent sur scène, je suis devant, assis, à 2 mètres à peine des 2 jolies jeunes filles...   :love:  :rateau: Le concert est exceptionnel, je suis pleinement sous le charme et le reste du public aussi, l'ambiance est très très chaleureuse, un pur bonheur. A la sortie je suis interviewé par M6, c'est la gloire !  8) On croisera les 2 rennaises plus tard dans la soirée, on a discuté un peu avec elles, elles étaient ravies du concert, par contre le bus suivant leur emmènera un public sceptique et froid :hein:  Elles nous disent qu'elles auraient dû jouer dans la chapelle au départ mais que le curé avait refusé, je ne sais pas si elles étaient sérieuses, je crois que oui (elles sont lesbiennes apparemment).

- J'enchaîne donc avec ISLANDS, sympathiques jeunes canadiens, un groupe frais et enjouée, mais franchement j'ai pas aimé du tout, j'ai trouvé ça creux et mièvre, musicalement assez pauvre, très artificiel, je me suis cassé au bout de 4 titres... on y retrouvait l'enthousiasme d'un arcade fire et le dynamisme mais sans l'émotion, la profondeur et la simplicité (alors imaginez pour ceux qui ne peuvent déjà pas encadrer AF).

- Ensuite je suis allé voir en vitesse Lee Scratch Perry, pas mon truc du tout mais je le savais, puis Anne Pierlé & White Velvet... c'était pas mal mais sans plus, pas désagréable en tout cas. Un peu de Wampas aussi en passant, je suis pas fan non plus, ça va 30 minutes et puis encore.

- Je suis resté tard juste pour Liars, malgré le froid, l'humidité et la fatigue. J'ai trouvé ça intéressant, vraiment barré et déstructuré, pas très musical en somme, je suis pas resté jusqu'au bout.

Voilà donc merci à Mansfield Tya pour ce merveilleux moment, elles m'ont largement sauvé la soirée, avec l'aide du blues man également qui valait bien le détour  




*Demain j'hésite à aller Voir Tv on the radio (gratos sur la grande scène), Genjini, Tokyo Sex destruction, et sinon y aussi Zoe, Curry and Coco, The Bellrays, Radio4.*


----------



## Freelancer (13 Août 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis frigorifiée... Il y a 2h, je suis rentrée du concert d'amadou et mariam / Raphaël à la foire au vin de Colmar... C'était le premier soir...... La salle n'est couverte qu'au 3/4, et bien sûr, on s'est pris le torrent de pluie, on est même pas resté pour les rappels de Raphaël (voix nasillarde par ailleurs), il portait un jogging qui montrait touts ses attributs (ben quoi, jsuis une fille, j'y peux rien)



J'étais allé voir Raphaël à l'Olympia. Outre son côté Patrick Bruel sous hélium, j'avais été frappé par le côté adolescent de sa musique, ses anecdotes sur les colonies de vacances (ah, les mouches dans le double vitrage  ). Heureusement, le bar de l'Olympia était ouvert... :love:


----------



## paradize (14 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ses anecdotes sur les colonies de vacances (ah, les mouches dans le double vitrage  ).



On y à pas eu droit, il nous disait juste merci à chaque morceau...




			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, le bar de l'Olympia était ouvert... :love:



ça avait beau être une foire au vin, au bar, c'était bière ou soda, et avec toute la pluie qu'on s'est pris, on à même pas écouté les rappels... Mais il à aussi eu droit aux mauvais articles de presses le lendemain...

Hier soir, c'était Jean-Louis Aubert qui jouait sur la même scène, et le journaliste rappelle qu'ils ont fait un duo, qu'ils jouent séparément à chaque concert, et il marque

"JL Aubert joue la chanson "sur la route" beaucoup mieux que Raphaël, lui, au moins"... 

Allez, Jamiroquaï demain...


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>




M'en fous moi je suis pass&#233; au journal 6 minutes M6 de ce midi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

CocoaJT Powa!


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> CocoaJT Powa!




Marche po !!!!!!!! Et j'ai pas M6 !


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2006)

Bon pas moyen de lire le JT d'M6 alors ? Sur un mac en tout cas :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2006)

Si si avec FF et un bon scroll horizontal, mais ils attendent 24h pour mettre en archive.


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si si avec FF et un bon scroll horizontal, mais ils attendent 24h pour mettre en archive.



Et le plug-in flip4mac ou windoz media ?
Moi sur cocoaJt il me dit que le chemin d'accès est pas bon et sur le site de M6 rien ne se charge, tout ça avec le plug-in windoz media, après avoir désinstallé celui de flip4mac.


----------



## paradize (15 Août 2006)

Re...

Je viens de voir le concert de Jamiroquai à colmar donc.... Il est trop bien sur scène, ça déménage grave... Il portait son chapeau avec des piques en métal, il nous parlait entre chaque chanson, j'ai rien compris :love: :love: :love: (guééé, gaga..)... Encore, encore...       

En rappel, ils ont fait deeper underground (pas sûr de l'ortograf), les basses étaient tellement à fond que j'avais l'impression que mes vêtements tremblés.... Et la sensation de mon corps, j'en parle pas...

Tout à l'heure, j'y retourne, on va voir Franz Ferdinand avec mon copain..... Et avec tout ça, c'est une foire au vin, j'ai rien goûté......  

J'ai un nouveau chouchou à part Alice des sparklings bombs (groupe de glam punk'n'roll qui fait des concerts "underground")...........:love: :love: .....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et le plug-in flip4mac ou windoz media ?
> Moi sur cocoaJt il me dit que le chemin d'accès est pas bon et sur le site de M6 rien ne se charge, tout ça avec le plug-in windoz media, après avoir désinstallé celui de flip4mac.



mms://stream1.m6.fr.ipercast.net/m6.fr/6minutes/d/92/d060814190000SARAV9200000.wmv


----------



## paradize (17 Août 2006)

Alors, avant hier soir, j'ai vu Franz Ferdinand, ils ont mis l'ambiance... Ils ont un peu parlés avec nous, le chanteur à bu 1/4 d'une bouteille de vin blanc cul sec... (je rappelle que c'est c'est une foire au vin), à la fin, ils étaient à 3 avec le batteur pour jouer de la batterie...  Vraiment, ce sera un bon souvenir pour moi....

Et hier soir, dernier concert prévu pour moi, c'était placebo..... Alors, musicalement, rien à redire, ils étaient excellent...... Mais ils me donnaient l'impression d'être des robots qui ne savent faire que ça.... Jveux dire par là qu'ils jouaient, mais si on était pas là, ça aurait été pareil... Le batteur à jeté ses baguettes au public..

Et attention, ils ont fait un morceau en rappel, ça à été filmé, et ce sera pour leur prochain clip....

Pour moi donc, ce sera la 2e fois cette année que j'assiste à un concert filmé pour faire un clip (saïan supa crew pour les solidays, et maintenant placebo)... Et encore dj zebra, toujours aux solidays, mais là, on me voit....


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Août 2006)

Ouais placébo m'a fait la même impression à Paléo à Nyon en Suisse... Dommage...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2006)

Bonsoir 

Je reviens du festival Pukkelpol &#224; Hasselt et pas d&#233;&#231;ue du d&#233;placement 

Je retiendrai s&#251;rement l'excellent concert de Beck; qui avait des marionnettes de lui et son groupe dans un mini-th&#233;&#226;tre sur sc&#232;ne, avec aussi un p'tit film humoristique des marionnettes :love:

Puis la tr&#232;s bonne repr&#233;sentation de Radiohead :love: :love: :love: 2 heures de pure plaisir  dommage qu'il y avait tant de monde et de bousculades 

Sinon on aurait bien aussi aim&#233; voir Pete Doherty et ses Baby Shambles  mais le gars n'est jamais arriv&#233; au festival et pour cause : il s'est fait arr&#234;t&#233; en possession de stups  pour pas changer


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon on aurait bien aussi aim&#233; voir Pete Doherty et ses Baby Shambles  mais le gars n'est jamais arriv&#233; au festival et pour cause : il s'est fait arr&#234;t&#233; en possession de stups  pour pas changer



L'avez relach&#233;?  Non parce qu'il est cens&#233; jouer en Suisse ce soir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2006)

Ben d&#233;j&#224; leur particularit&#233; est d'annuler la majorit&#233; de leurs concerts...  au Pukkel; ils les ont d'abord d&#233;lay&#233;, ils passaient donc plus tard sur une autre sc&#232;ne, mais ils ne sont quand m&#234;me pas venu du tout 

Enfin, nous on voulait surtout voir le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne pour s'en faire une id&#233;e, on est quand m&#234;me d&#233;&#231;u sur ce coup-l&#224;


----------



## teo (24 Août 2006)

En septembre, les Woodentops ressortent leurs griffes:








Pitin, &#231;a me rappelle quelques souvenirs &#233;mus...

et l'affiche qui va avec est plutot sympa, Alors sinon, Burgalat ou Tigersushi ? Si &#231;a vous dit... MP please 

_Edit: La Fl&#232;che d'Or, Paris 20e donc..._


----------



## Saltabadil (27 Août 2006)

J'avais un peu peur, je me disais "est-ce que ça va être aussi drôle que ça l'est sur cd ?",
"est-ce qu'ils vont réussir à embarquer le public dans leur trip ?"

eh bien c'est officiel : Les Fatals Picards déchirent sur scène. Leurs nouvelles chansons sont excellentes (vivement le prochain album, "pamplemousse mécanique", ils sont tellement drôles que j'ai failli me pisser dessus, et la patate qu'ils donnent à la foule devant eux est impressionnante. Du grand show, de l'émotion, des larmes, de l'amour, des betteraves... tout ce qui fallait pour faire de ce concert à Châtillon-sur-Loire un moment inoubliable. Bravo les fatals, vous êtes trop forts (ils ont même failli ressusciter Jean-Paul II ! ).


----------



## chokobelle (27 Août 2006)

Ce week-end Rock en seine. Avec ce que j'ai retenu:

- TV On The Radio: enormissime, y'avait pas beaucoup de monde parce que tout le monde &#233;tait devant cette bouse de The raconteurtruc (maiwen  ). Du coup j'&#233;tais tout tout devant, ils ont jou&#233; des chansons de leurs 2 albums, avec des versions assez fid&#232;les quand-m&#234;me.
Ils ont invit&#233; un monsieur beat-box qui &#233;tait tr&#232;s fort aussi.

- DJ Shadow: tr&#232;s bien aussi, mais j'&#233;tais vachement loin. Y'avait plein de trucs pas-sur-les-CD qui &#233;taient super bien.

- Phoenix: j'&#233;tais pas fan &#224; la base, mais j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a sympathique pour remuer son popotin

- Beck: j'ai ADOR&#201;. Tant le jeu de sc&#232;ne (avec des marionnettes qui imitaient le groupe), que la musique (tr&#232;s fort le coup de l'accompagnement avec des couverts !). Ils ont pass&#233; vers la fin de leur set une vid&#233;o hilarante avec ces m&#234;mes marionnettes, elles detruisaient tout dans la loge de Radiohead, se moquaient des chansons et tout, le tout avec beaucoup de second degr&#233;, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s tr&#232;s dr&#244;le. Apr&#232;s ils sont revenus d&#233;guis&#233;s en ours en peluche pour la derni&#232;re chanson 

- Radiohead: j'avais fait le pied de grue depuis 16h30 pour &#234;tre devant, et j'ai reussi &#224; atterir au deuxi&#232;me rang. C'&#233;tait magique, plein de nouvelles chansons magnifiques, des superbes versions des chansons de tous leurs albums (sauf de Pablo Honey, normal c'est pas un "vrai" Radiohead ^^ ), ca a dur&#233; une heure 30, je regrette pas de m'&#234;tre d&#233;truit le dos 


J'ai mis quelques photos dans mon flickr


----------



## IceandFire (27 Août 2006)

t'as pas vus Morrissey...?


----------



## chokobelle (27 Août 2006)

Non c'est pour les vieux  

En fait c'&#233;tait pendant DJ Shadow, et je pr&#233;f&#232;re DJ Shadow, donc...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Août 2006)

Berk ah non Beck  tant pis pour toi  t'aurais vus un Mythe  :love:


----------



## chokobelle (27 Août 2006)

Ouai mais je me serais fait chier 












(tu m'aurais mis Damon Albarn en face de DJ Shadow, l&#224; je dis pas ^^ )


----------



## IceandFire (27 Août 2006)

nianiania  diji chat d'eau


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Août 2006)

Ben alors, personne n'est allé voir Madonna? :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

ou &#231;a a l'hospice ?


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Août 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, personne n'est all&#233; voir Madonna? :mouais:


Si moi :love:  j'ai post&#233; dans r&#233;agissez


----------



## Patamach (28 Août 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> - Radiohead: j'avais fait le pied de grue depuis 16h30 pour &#234;tre devant, et j'ai reussi &#224; atterir au deuxi&#232;me rang. C'&#233;tait magique, plein de nouvelles chansons magnifiques, des superbes versions des chansons de tous leurs albums (sauf de Pablo Honey, normal c'est pas un "vrai" Radiohead ^^ ), ca a dur&#233; une heure 30, je regrette pas de m'&#234;tre d&#233;truit le dos


Je ne parlerai que de RadioHead car absent le Vendredi et pas tr&#232;s emball&#233; par les prestations du Samedi sauf peut &#234;tre The Rakes; carr&#233;, efficace et accrocheur.

Radiohead sur disque c'est d&#233;j&#224; qqchose d'&#233;norme, sur sc&#232;ne je ne connaissais pas. C'est tout aussi bien voir mieux tant les compositions et le jeu de lumieres (superbes) sont de concert pour vous envouter.

Le son &#233;tait bon et bien rond (bien qu'au d&#233;but tr&#232;s mauvais - ouf) et les compositions execut&#233;es de main de maitre. Pas d'impro, c'est r&#233;gl&#233; au millimetre mais le tout est diablement efficace. De mon c&#244;t&#233; c'est plutot les jambes qui ont morfl&#233; &#224; rester debout 3 plombes ... 

Bref un (tr&#232;s) grand moment.

qqs extraits:
1
2
3

:rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2006)

Comme j'ai un peu de temps libre, petit r&#233;sum&#233; de Rock en Seine...

Vendredi :
Bonne nouvelle, le temps est superbe avec un gros soleil.
Ca commence mal, je loupe les WOLFMOTHERS qui jouaient aux aurores (15H00) !
Ensuite, cela ne s'est pas vraiment am&#233;lior&#233; :
- DEAD POP CLUB : une power-pop efficace... mais qui m'a lass&#233; (sensation de r&#233;p&#233;tition)
- NADA SURF : pop-rock gentillet. Merci au bassiste d'avoir assur&#233; le spectacle (10 clopes en une demi-heure !) 2 trompetistes de CALEXICO sont venus les rejoindre pour le dernier morceau ... 
- FRENCH PARADOXE : oui, j'ai du les voir ... 5 bonnes minutes quand m&#234;me mais il faisait chaud et soif ... Le choix d'un bar &#233;tait pus int&#233;ressant  
- KASABIAN : ils remplacent R. ASHCROFT et j'ai &#233;t&#233; agr&#233;ablement surpris (malgr&#233; le son de la sc&#232;ne cascade qui &#233;tait fuyant). 
- DJ SHADOW : j'&#233;tais curieux et voulais voir ce que cela donnait ... Bah .... Regarder un mec aux platines ... C'est pas pour moi et cela n'a fait que le confirmer. 
- PATRICE : LE concert de la journ&#233;e. Avec des musiciens au dessus de la moyenne, son enchainement de morceaux reggae et plus ou moins funk et une pr&#233;sence sc&#233;nique formidable.

Samedi : 
Malgr&#233; un peu de pluie en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s-midi, musicalement cela sera nettement meilleur !
- TAKING BACK SUNDAY : Rock tr&#232;s fort. Malgr&#233; un chanteur qui faisait son "beau", faudra dire au groupe que ce n'est pas parce que l'on joue fort que l'on est bon !
- DADDY LONGLEGS : groupe fran&#231;ais inconnu pour moi mais dont le set m'a laiss&#233; un tr&#232;s bon souvenir (trio basse-guitare-batterie jouant un rock puissant).
- RAKES : Juste vu un petit quart d'heure mais bonne impression. Je suis arriv&#233; au moment o&#249; ils s'excusaient pour la pub employant leur "open book". Mais en tout cas ce morceau a fait sauter beaucoup de monde.
- Xavier RUDD : L'&#233;tranget&#233; du festival. Un mec seul entour&#233; d'instruments (guitares, boite &#224; rythme, grosse caisse et didgeridoo - instrument de musique arborig&#232;ne) qui joue un m&#233;lange percussion-folk pas loin de rappeler Ben Harper parfois. Sauf que RUDD va plut&#244;t voir du cot&#233; des musiques arborig&#232;nes.
- DEAD 60s : Grosse claque ! Tel que je m'y attendais, leur punky-reggae prend toute son empleur sur sc&#232;ne. Gros son, grosse pr&#233;sence sc&#233;nique. Excellent !
- BECK : Avec son groupe, il a fait tr&#232;s fort d'un point de vue spectacle ! Comme le dit Chokobelle, le concert avec leur marionnettes &#233;tait excellent ! Le final accompagn&#233; "aux couverts" est fantastique. Sans parler de ce petit film qui est &#224; voir ! Grand coup de chapeau en tout cas !
RADIOHEAD : D&#233;&#231;u ! Eh oui .... Malgr&#233; les 3 ou 4 nouveau morceaux (dont un tout en &#233;lectricit&#233, concert correct avec un excellent son. Morceaux carr&#233;s, identiques aux versions CD. Rien de plus, rien de moins. Je les ai connu meilleurs. Minimum syndical devrais-je dire !

Au final, deux tr&#232;s bonnes journ&#233;es dans une excellente ambience.

Et toujours la m&#234;me interrogation : c'est de la bi&#232;re sans alcool qu'ils nous vendent ? 
Parce que on peut en boire des pintes sans que cela n'est aucun effet


----------



## paradize (28 Août 2006)

Pour les extraits de radiohead, merci même si pour le dernier morceau, on entend des gens parlaient, c'est le côté négatif des festivals, parce que tu peux tomber sur des gens qui sont là juste pour voir, ou parce qu'ils s'ennuyaient......

Pour la bière,  je sais qu'aux solidays, si tu bois de la bière sans prendre à manger, c'est sans alcool...... Mais suffit que tu te fasse pote avec qqun qui à réussi à passer avec une bouteille ....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

tain personne n'a vu le Moz !!!! ????


----------



## Patamach (28 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tain personne n'a vu le Moz !!!! ????


Des rumeurs circulaient comme quoi le Moz (eur feukeur) chantait en playback lors des derni&#232;res Eurock&#233;ennes.
Saligot va.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

Morrissey en playback ??? le m&#234;me Morrissey qui fesait la t&#234;te de faire du playback dans top of the pop dans les ann&#233;es 90 ??? on parle bien du m&#234;me ??? pffff...m&#234;me encore aujourd'hui LE MOZ fait encore parler de lui avec des rumeurs toujours aussi nulles...Quoi qu'il en soit, il sera l'album de la semaine sur canal plus d&#233;but septembre...Pour ceux qui aiment  PS : le playback c'est Madonna et britney...


----------



## chokobelle (28 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> britney...



Comme ton avatar hier?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

hein ?  :love:...non...eeeuuhh...comment ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tain personne n'a vu le Moz !!!! ????



Non .... Les SMITHS je dis pas, mais The Moz j'ai beaucoup de mal (comme je te l'avais déjà dit  ).


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2006)

ca va etre dur pour les Smiths


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Comme tout le monde n'est pas sur Last.fm (ce que je déplore)  je remets ici mon commentaire sur le concert de Ben Harper à L'Olympia

"J'ai vu un homme divin : Ben Harper

 Jusqu'à présent, ses rares passages parisiens se faisaient à Bercy, salle que je trouvais bien trop grande pour lui... pas question remplissage (en France, il n'a pas trop ce souci) mais question ambiance ! De part son coté "Singer-Songwriters", il lui faut de l'intimiste.

 Donc là, grande première, il passe à L'Olympia. Je me rue donc sur les places.

 20h :
 Je passe sur la première partie : sympa mais sans plus (un pti bonhomme avec guitare // harmonica // voix)... faut dire que les 3/4 de la salle s'en foutaient royalement et attendaient l'arrivée de Ben.

 21h15 : Début du show.
 Ma première impression me permet de comprendre enfin pourquoi il passe à Bercy ! Ils envoyent du très très lourd !!! Il faudra d'ailleurs 2 à 3 morceaux pour qu'ils pauffinent les réglages.
 Ma deuxième impression est que Ben est le maître à bord. C'est parfaitement huilé, les changements d'instruments se font en bon ordre sans géner le déroulement du concert et Dieu sait qu'il y en a eu... Une chose est sûre : l'ordre des titres n'est pas imposé par l'utilisation des instruments !!! 

 Pour l'organisation, ils sont 11 !!!
 Du classique tout d'abord : Ben (guitare + voix) / percu / drums (+ voix) / bass(+ voix) / guitare(+ voix) / clavier
 Puis encore du classique : 3 violons + 1 violoncelle
 Puis du folklo : 1 accordéon

 Ce concert est le meilleur concert jamais vu... juste après Prince...

 Il a tout d'abord duré 2h30.
 Les enchainements de morceaux calmes / énervés / intimistes / de complicité ont été parfaitement menés.
 J'ai pris un pied phénoménal à me faire éclater les oreilles sur des morceaux monstrueux... et j'ai failli verser ma larme pendant ces instants guitare/voix/seul...
 En pesant mes mots, j'ai cru par moment voir un Hendrix sur scène : un type habité par sa musique, par ses paroles, par la communion avec un public qui vibre avec lui... tout le monde s'est retrouvé debout avec le poing droit levé (un vrai rassemblement de black-panters)... il a fini à genou à remercier son public... je n'ai jamais vu ça...

 Ce type est une bête de scène ! Ses albums sont très très biens mais il est fantastique en live.
 A voir ! même si vous n'ètes pas fan et surtout si vous croyez que JBT fait la meilleure musique de ce style  , c'est un moment hors du temps / des emmerdes / des cons et de tout... un moment de grace... si mon curé mettait autant de coeur à ses sermons que Mr Ben en met à nous distiller sa musique, je serai plus souvant à l'église...

 Pour conclure, Ben Harper m'a donné "The Will To Live" s'il en était besoin."


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

Qui a vu ou va voir _Massive Attack_ ? Hier à l'Olympia il me semble, ce soir à la Cigale ?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Août 2006)

mes neveux :love: les ont vus a lyon...ils ont &#233;t&#233; qq peu d&#233;&#231;u...notamment au niveau lumi&#232;re...(je les avaient pr&#233;venus)


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

je vous dirai &#231;a demain, mon dealer d'invitations m'a recontact&#233;. J'ai dit _Oui_. J'aurai peut-&#234;tre pas du dire _Oui_, mais en m&#234;me temps, un concert de MA, quand m&#234;me  :love:


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2006)

merde, encore les Fleshtones....






à Ségoufielle


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2006)

Ah, fallait que je vous dise.

L'autre jour, &#224; l'occasion d'une manifestation culturelle fort sympathique dans laquelle je me trouvait d&#233;guis&#233; en travailleur de l'ombre, j'ai vu un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne. Un DJ totalement alllum&#233;, qui fait des trucs sensationnels, avec un bric-&#224;-brac d&#233;lirant sur sc&#232;ne. Loin de la minimale que j'affectionnne g&#233;n&#233;ralement.
Mais lui, il est dingue. Un vrai.
Et vous savez quoi ? Il tourne sur Cubase avec un vieil Atari !
Il s'appelle L&#233;o Plastaga, et c'est de la balle.


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

Il a l'air bien allumé le Léo 

Sinon, une petite brève sur le concert de Massive Attack de mardi dernier (celui de la Cigale) sur ma page Last.fm. Presque oublié de vous la poster ici


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

alors sur ce truc j'ai pris ma claque ils s'apelle sénobit il sont de je ne sais quelle pays du nord et fond du gros psyko punk a l'ancienne avec la contre basse et son qui arrache des mec super sympa et bien sous tout rapport.

a écouté


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> alors sur ce truc j'ai pris ma claque ils s'apelle sénobit il sont de je ne sais quelle pays du nord et fond du gros psyko punk a l'ancienne avec la contre basse et son qui arrache des mec super sympa et bien sous tout rapport.
> 
> a écouté


a oui c&#233; super kool alor si tu le di je vais ecoute ce groupe que tu dis qui &#231;apelle senobit et qui a l air de dechirer grave sa mere a la biere. est ce que tu sai si il ont un site internet que jaille ecouter la zik qu il font.


merci


----------



## Nobody (10 Septembre 2006)

Alors, mes petits zamis, hier soir, à Theux (mon village), concert de Roger Hodgson.
Rien que ça.

En première partie: Magenta. Des p'tits zengliches bien sympa avec une chanteuse bien sexy, une zique bien posée mais pas la folie. Une bonne première partie, quoi: il schauffent un peu le public, mais sont incapables de voler la vedette au héros de la soirée.

Ils quittent la scène et leurs roadies débarassent l'endroit de tout leur matos. Puis ceux de Roger Hodgson commencent à s'activer. On apporte d'abord deux tapis bien moëlleux que l'on étale perpendiculairement l'un à l'autre. Le premier à des tons dans une dominante orange et le second rouge. Ils sont ornés de figures géométriques. On apporte les pieds de micro, puis un piano à queue, un piano électrique, une guitare douze corde et des PLANTES VERTES que l'on dispose tout autour du piano à queue. Si si. Le Roger, il s'installe sur scène comme dans son jardin d'hiver, voire son salon. Nous nous attendions à ce qu'on installe aussi un narguilé. Peut-être qu'on peut fumer les plantes vertes, allez savoir. 

Puis "il" arrive. Ovation. Il sourit. Je pense n'avoir jamais vu un chanteur autant heureux d'être sur scène. Un sourire incroyable. Il est habillé d'une chemise blanche à larges manche et d'un pantalon noir étroit. La grande classe. Quel charisme! L'ovation initiale dure 3 bonnes minutes.

Puis il parle. Il nous explique qu'il va essayer de s'exprimer en français autant que faire se peut. Il nous remercie d'être là, il dit son bonheur de retrouver la scène après s'être consacré à sa famille durant tant d'années. C'est sa seule date en Belgique.

Il s'installe au piano électrique et entame "Take the Long Way Home". Tous ses classiques vont y passer. Il alternera piano à queue, guitare et piano électrique tout au long du concert. Ovation à l'entame et à la clôture de chaque chanson bien entendu. Et sourires de sa part, on le sent ému.

Il est accompagné par un saxophoniste Canadien qui ne vaut pas Helliwell mais bon, ça tient la route malgré tout. En réalité, tout au long du spectacle, on ne peut s'empêcher d'évoquer Supertramp, forcément, sans ça, ce saxo aurait sans doute été perçu à sa juste valeur. D'ailleurs, en parlant d'évocation de Supertramp, les chansons de Hodgson se passent la plupart du temps du reste de l'orchestre, tant il sait donner corps à ses compositions par sa voix, intacte, superbe, magnifique. Il n'y eut que deux ou trois moments, au coeur des morceaux, où l'absence d'une section rythmique s'est fait sentir. Le reste du temps, l'instrument joué par Hodgson, le saxo et sa voix suffisaient. Ses créations ont une telle pureté dans la trame mélodique qu'il pourrait presque les interpréter a capella!

Le concert touche à sa fin, rappel, il revient, nous confie qu'il restera une semaine dans le coin pour visiter puis termine en interprétant une deuxième fois "Give a Little Bit". Re-re-re-re...-re ovation pour lui dire combien on a apprécié ce moment. 
4000 personnes sur la place du Perron à Theux qui crient leur plaisir d'être là, ça en jette. 

Les plantes vertes et les tapis sont retirés car il reste un groupe qui doit passer. Et passer après Roger, c'est pas de la tarte... 

Le groupe qui suit, c'est Machiavel. Il y a trente ans qu'ils existent. Pour la petite histoire, j'ai acquis mon premier 33 tours d'eux en '77. En pleine période punk, ils faisaient de l'Eurock. Plutôt pas mal. Ils sont le premier groupe belge à avoir rempli Forest National. Puis ils ont évolué mais leur succès s'est tari. Ils sont revenus à la fin des années '90 et ont sortis deux albums pas trop moches mais sans grande originalité. Ils étaient contents de voir que le public était resté après Hodgson. Ils devaient s'attendre à ce que la moitité des gens s'en aillent...

Ils déroulent un set bien rôdé, on voit que ce sont d'excellents instrumentistes qui ont du métier, mais ils ont le tort de glisser trop de moments calmes, des longueurs, voire même de l'exercice de style, du remplissage sans substance (un long passage rien qu'au synthé pendant que les autres musiciens se reposent en coulisse).

Le public venu pour Roger et qui était resté par curiosité ou parce qu'il était là, s'en va, vaincu par le froid (Machiavel a débuté son concert vers 23h00 comme prévu). Et même si la journée a été chaude et la soirée douce, la nuit devient fraiche; d'ailleurs Roger Hodgson avait enfilé un blouson sur sa belle chemise blanche à un tiers de la fin de sa prestation.

Sinon, les moments forts du concert de Machiavel, ce furent leurs anciens titres: Fly, Rope Dancer, et celui par lequel ils ont terminé leur set: After the Crop.

C'est dommage qu'ils passaient après Roger Hodgson. Sans ça, leur concert aurait été mieux apprécié. 

Décidément, ce Roger, il laissera un souvenir éblouissant, à tel point que tout parait terne et fade en comparaison. Merci à lui.


----------



## toys (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> a oui cé super kool alor si tu le di je vais ecoute ce groupe que tu dis qui çapelle senobit et qui a l air de dechirer grave sa mere a la biere. est ce que tu sai si il ont un site internet que jaille ecouter la zik qu il font.
> 
> 
> merci


je sais pas j'ai pas eu le temps d"en disuté avec eux et vue que je suis une tanche en anglais je fait juste ce qui faut.

sénobite comme les moines s'ets tout ce que je peut te dire.


----------



## FANREM (13 Septembre 2006)

Pearl Jam Bercy le 11 septembre

Pearl Jam nest décidément pas un groupe ordinaire. Pionnier du grunge à Seattle, ils ont toujours manifesté une certaine distance, voire un certain mépris vis à vis des discours officiels que ce soit maison de disque, organisateurs de concerts, et naturellement gouvernement.

Apres avoir cartonné avec son 1er album Ten en 1991 (12 millions dalbums vendus), les ventes se sont effondrées regulièrement jusquà Riot act  (500 000 ex écoulés)
Eddie Vedder a été très perturbé à lage de 13 ans par lannonce faite par sa mère que son père nétait pas son père
Le groupe a été traumatisé par les 9 morts et 39 blessés lors dune émeute lors du festival de Roskilde au Danemark
il refusait de vendre des places de concert a un prix jugé trop élevé, ainsi que les clips pour les chaînes musicales, etc....

Et pourtant, il nous revient en 2006 avec un nouvel album retour aux sources originales, le tout accompagné dune tournée mondiale. Parfois ennuyeux et controversé en disque, le groupe prend une toute autre dimension en concert.

Ce nest pas tout a fait un hasard, si la date choisie pour Paris est le 11 septembre, date tellement importante et douloureuse aux yeux des américains lorsque lon sait lengagement du chanteur contre la politique menée par les dirigeants de son pays. Il a été lun des acteurs majeurs de la tournée Vote for change avec notamment Michael Stipe, Beastie Boys, Springsteen,...

Pour en revenir au concert de ce soir, il ne pouvait pas lui non plus être ordinaire, et il débute comme dans un de leurs Dvd live par Interstellar Overdrive hyperplanant. Le début du show est classique avec une énergie toute contenue, mais bien réelle. Du brut de décoffrage avec peu de jeux de lumières, je ne peux mempêcher de comparer la scène avec ce manège qui tourne à toute vitesse passant comme sur un dos dâne et ou le chariot se voit recouvert dune capote permettant aux amoureux de se rapprocher.
Dès le début du set, Mike Mc Cready saute en permanence bras levé, et tourne comme un lion en cage, Eddie Vedder bien en voix est bondissant sur scène, et le reste du groupe assure parfaitement.
Ca démarre fort, et 1er tournant du concert est lorsque Eddie tient à nous lire un texte en français en des termes élogieux sur le comportement des français face à la crise mondiale. Faisant suite à une diatribe anti Bush, le groupe reprend une partie du standard de Pink Floyd Another Brick In The Wall, mais cest Even Flow qui signe définitivement le début du changement. Le public jusque là relativement calme - Jétais trop loin de la fosse, mais les gradins sont restes debout du début à la fin du concert, et cest suffisamment rare pour être souligné - commence à bouger dans tous les sens. Mike Mc Cready part dans un solo très inspiré et apprécié - il le montre en traversant la scène de part en part - et Matt Cameron nous prouve immédiatement après que si un batteur devait personnaliser la perfection technique par sa précision, son style et sa puissance, il serait à coup sur dans les prétendant au titre suprême, un espèce de Federer de la batterie. On a droit ensuite à Love Boat Captain (peu joué) et après un Black qui a du arracher des larmes à plus dentre nous, la 1ère partie du set se conclut pas Life Wasted (le titre douverture du dernier album). Je vous passerai le fait quentre temps, Eddie sest presque pris pour Dieu, samusant à illuminer le public de la projection dun rayon lumineux sur sa guitare qui balaye toute la salle.... Sympa

Retour sur scène rapide avec un titre des Beatles interprété à la guitare acoustique et a lharmonica You've Got To Hide Your Love Away très apprécié, et lenchainement qui suit avec Parachutes, Better Man et Rearviewmirror - le standard du groupe en live est énorme. Pearl Jam mest toujours apparu au sommet lorsquil étire / délaye à lenvi les titres. Cest Stone Gossard lautre guitariste qui se met en évidence prouvant bien là quil est bien plus quun faire valoir. Ca se termine dans une débauche de sons et de lumières hallucinantes. Le groupe a lair fier de sa prestation et le public aussi. Retour en coulisses

Retour sur scène avec Go, Do The Evolution, Alive (absolument énorme, lautre classique du groupe en live repris par toute la salle à lunisson), Rockin´ In The Free World de Neil Young là aussi exceptionnel moment de communion entre public et le groupe. Peut être le meilleur moment du concert de ce soir, même si Mike ny donne pas son plus beau solo, quelle émotion. La totalité de la salle semblait connaître les paroles, et chanter avec le groupe. Eddie narrête pas de changer / jeter de tambourin, et se démène comme un fou, visiblement heureux ce soir. Pendant léxécutiion du morceau, les lumières étaient totalement rallumées, Grandiose. Puis vient la fin avec Yellow Ledbetter. 2 H 05 de concert. Ils ont assuré, et pour avoir vu beaucoup de concerts, celui ci est passé à une vitesse supersonique. Pas la moindre trace dennui, bien meilleur que lorsque je les avais vus dans la même salle en 2000. 

Une perle, je vous dis. Si, si... Jespere bien les revoir sans attendre  6 ans, et pour sûr que cest la marque des grands, il restait plein de monde autour du POPB à presque 1 H du matin, les yeux émerveillés.


----------



## Picouto (13 Septembre 2006)

FANREM a dit:


> Pearl Jam Bercy le 11 septembre... les yeux &#233;merveill&#233;s.


Bon ben tu m'as coup&#233; l'herbe sous le pied... :rateau: la prochaine fois faudra pr&#233;venir qu'on puisse se voir  
Je me permets de rajouter quelques petites choses  

Si on vous dit que ce concert &#233;tait particulier (cf la date), c'est que Pearl Jam lui a donn&#233; une saveur particuli&#232;re.
La set-list &#233;tait quasi-compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rente de celle de Marseille (le 7 septembre dernier) avec des am&#233;nagements sp&#233;ciaux dont FANREM a parl&#233; (Pink Floyd / Beatles / Rockin&#180; In The Free World de Neil Young alors que Marseille profitait de Fu.ckin'Up)... bref on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir eu du sur-mesure... certains me diront que c'est du marketing... je leur dirai que j'en doute et sinon que je m'en tape.

Pour finir, si vous voulez prendre l'ampleur de ce groupe sur sc&#232;ne, je vous recommande :
- le DVD du concert donn&#233; &#224; New York (au Madison Square Garden), avec en guest Ben Harper ( :love: )
- le CD (je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de DVD) du concert au Benaroya Hall de Seattle (mi acoustique mi &#233;lectrique).

Enfin petite anecdote,de 2001 et 2004 le groupe a sorti pas moins de 72 albums de leurs tourn&#233;es ! On peut donc s'attendre &#224; avoir notre CD (ou DVD) du concert &#224; Bercy, surtout compte tenu de la date / du texte / de l'ambiance (j'&#233;tais dans la fosse  plus de mon age ces conneries)...


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2006)

Interlude.


----------



## paradize (13 Septembre 2006)

Tu va voir les pows wows ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Comme je ne porrai pas me d&#233;placer, qui racontera le concert de Grum Lee ce soir &#224; l'Usine de Gen&#232;ve ? <mp3 dispo sur le site>



> I've done 3 live gigs (last one @ the FuryFest in 2005), and got fake mails from a fake music producer (however i would really appreciate real mails from a real music producer !)


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2006)

ça a l'air terrible 

Mais ce sera sans moi. Je serai à l'Usine que demain, pour l'apéro, au Moloko: vernissage de mes ami-es et partenaires de Bru(i)t, avec le nouvel Cadavre Exquis Opus # 2. Ce sera encore brut et bruyant j'espère ;-)


----------



## paradize (22 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai ma place pour le concert de kill the young avec les sparkling bombs... Ce dernier groupe est tout simplement génial. Et le tout, pour la modique somme de 5,50 euros (vive ma carte pour les - de 26 ans)....  . En plus, y'a pas de barrière pour séparer les artistes, c'est une petite salle, c'est super sympa....

Par contre, c fin octobre, donc pas de résumé pour l'instant....


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2006)

Pour moi, demain soir, c'est Pascal Comelade. Évidemment, ce n'est pas exactement rock pas plus que techno  Mais une petite musique qui fait son chemin


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (24 Septembre 2006)

De retour du festival du film Grolandais à Quend, très bonne ambiance, concerts tops (Didier Super, les Wampas, les producteurs de porc), les artistes se sont donnés à fond, en invités d'honneur Sir Terry Jones himself (arrivé par surprise lors de la projection plein air du "sens de la vie"), Fernando Arrabal (venu présenter un de ses films : j'irai comme un cheval fou).
Beaucoup de monde, des grolandais partout, un très bon week end




Cinéma "le Pax"




Gustave Kervern, Benoît Delépine et Fernando Arrabal




Didier Wampas




Didier Super




Not' président et l'actice principale du film "Avida"

J'ai encore plein de photos à trier et à faire développer, je vous montrerai tout ça au fur et à mesure.
Soyez indulgents sur la qualité des photos, (retouche et encadrement à la va-vite)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2006)

Le seul concert que je suis allé voir c'était Metallica, Sehr Gut !


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour moi, demain soir, c'est Pascal Comelade. Évidemment, ce n'est pas exactement rock pas plus que techno  Mais une petite musique qui fait son chemin




Ben voilà, juste pour dire que Pascal Comelade, c'est l'art de la rengaine qui monte au ciel  Et c'était tout à fait ça hier soir. Comme souvent, piano jouet, guitare jouet, etc. au programme, une bien belle symphonie décalée (espontex sinfonia que ça s'appelle )

Un grand merci à Pascal et à ses musiciens (sans oublier le lapin Duracell qui a tenu sa partie )


----------



## Melounette (25 Septembre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> De retour du festival du film Grolandais à Quend, très bonne ambiance, concerts tops (Didier Super, les Wampas, les producteurs de porc), les artistes se sont donnés à fond, en invités d'honneur Sir Terry Jones himself (arrivé par surprise lors de la projection plein air du "sens de la vie"), Fernando Arrabal (venu présenter un de ses films : j'irai comme un cheval fou).
> Beaucoup de monde, des grolandais partout, un très bon week end


Bin dis donc ça avait l'air sympa. Et Didier Wampas il a l'air super sérieux par rapport au dernier concert que j'ai vu. Il avait les cheveux bleus. Il a chanté quoi ?
Ravie de revoir Christophe Salengro, j'avais bossé avec lui à Chaillot.Chiant dans le boulot, mais on se marre bien en coulisse. Si on le pousse un peu, il refait la pub des dalles gerflor. Et hop !
Merci.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (25 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin dis donc &#231;a avait l'air sympa. Et Didier Wampas il a l'air super s&#233;rieux par rapport au dernier concert que j'ai vu. Il avait les cheveux bleus. Il a chant&#233; quoi ?
> Ravie de revoir Christophe Salengro, j'avais boss&#233; avec lui &#224; Chaillot.Chiant dans le boulot, mais on se marre bien en coulisse. Si on le pousse un peu, il refait la pub des dalles gerflor. Et hop !
> Merci.



Didier Wampas &#233;tait s&#233;rieux car la photo a &#233;t&#233; prise durant la r&#233;p&#233;tition, voici &#224; quoi il ressemblait le soir venu 








Il s'est vraiment l&#226;ch&#233; durant le concert, il a fait assoir la foule, a fait 2 ou 3 slams, &#224; m&#234;me &#233;tait de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la place escalader un balcon pour chanter avec deux vieux qui regardaient le concert de chez eux.
Pour les morceaux jou&#233;s, il y'a eu l'aquarium tactile, Rimini, Quand j'&#233;tais psycho, Johnny, Manu Chao, j'ai aval&#233; une mouche...

Christophe Salengro &#233;tait le plus accessible de toute l'&#233;quipe, je l'ai vu 3-4 fois dans les rues il parlait avec tout le monde, allait s'asseoir aux terrasses des caf&#233;s, par contre vu la foule qui le suivait, pas moyen de l'approcher.


----------



## Franky Boy (28 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un est allé voir le show de Roger Water où il joue Dark Side of the Moon? Donnez-moi vos impressions!

Pour la mienne, un spectacle très réussi. C'est toujours surprenant de se retrouver à moins de 100 mètres de son idole. Oh, et aussi, je suis allé voir : le technicien de son avait un Mac. Ou plutôt deux Macs (ils font toujours tout en double).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2006)

*Espérons que ce fil sur Roger Water*
ne prenne pas l'eau...


:rateau:
:bebe:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Espérons que ce fil sur Roger Water*
> ne prenne pas l'eau...
> 
> 
> ...


A moins que les Waters soient closed de l'intérieur... :casse: :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

another dick in the hole ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Septembre 2006)

----&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8212;:: FUSION ::&#8212;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;---​


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2006)

ma fille a failli voir un showcase de Tokyo Hotel hier aprem, à la fnac St Lazare...
et je l'ai recuperé à Necker apres qu'elle eu été emmené par les pompiers.
rien de bien grave, mais elle ne peut toujours pas marcher... faut dire que se prendre plusieurs personnes empillés sur la tronche, ça fait mal.


----------



## paradize (28 Septembre 2006)

Ce sont les risques du métier..... 

J'espère qu'elle se rétablira très vite..... 

   

J'ai failli mourir étranglée au concert de -M- au solidays, un type à fait des convulsions... Ils ont du mettre une ambulance au milieu de tout ça pour soigner au plus vite...  

Donc pour moi, encore plus fan de -M-, mais devenu agoraphobe......


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2006)

A&#239;e...  Voil&#224; ce que c'est d'aller dans des endroits louches...  

Moi, o&#249; j'ai failli &#234;tre pi&#233;tin&#233;, c'&#233;tait au concert de Bernard Minet...  

Ben quoi?


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Aïe...  Voilà ce que c'est d'aller dans des endroits louches...
> 
> Moi, où j'ai failli être piétiné, c'était au concert de Bernard Minet...
> 
> Ben quoi?


Non, ne me dis pas que tu étais au Méga Macumba ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, ne me dis pas que tu &#233;tais au M&#233;ga Macumba ?


 
Non c'&#233;tait au Z&#233;lig &#224; Lausanne, il y a six ans... je dois avoir des photos qui tra&#238;nent quelque-part.

Jamais vu &#231;a: salle minuscule, les gens attendaient d&#233;j&#224; pour entrer deux heures au moins avant le concert. Ensuite le "concert" en lui-m&#234;me avec une bonne partie du public sur sc&#232;ne portant le "chanteur", ce dernier criant dans son micro "arr&#234;tez vous me faites mal aux c ouilles", tout en se faisant cogner la t&#234;te au plafond... 

&#231;a a dur&#233; au bas mot, 25-30 minutes...


----------



## divoli (28 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...ce dernier criant dans son micro "arrêtez vous me faites mal aux c ouilles", tout en se faisant cogner la tête au plafond...
> 
> ça a duré au bas mot, 25-30 minutes...




On comprend pourquoi il n'a plus la même voix.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Septembre 2006)

Le concert de Johnny sur TF1 en direct de Bercy est d'enfer...

Je regrette de ne pas y être.


----------



## ficelle (6 Octobre 2006)

nouveau smooth... bientot la tournée ?

je découvre, mais j'adore le 9


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> nouveau smooth... bientot la tourn&#233;e ?
> 
> je d&#233;couvre, mais j'adore le 9



&#224; Arles en novembre, au Cargo de Nuit, quasi un an apr&#232;s leur concert de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re. je crois que je ferai le p&#233;lerinage avec Mado, Talchan, Sagesse et Purfils, il ne reste plus que quelques d&#233;tails &#224; r&#233;gler


----------



## SveDec (11 Octobre 2006)

C'était il y a 10 jours, mais c'était tellement bien que je ne peux m'empêcher de vous parler du concert de *Blind Guardian* ^^
Première partie : Astral Doors, ils ont mis un peu d'ambiance ... bon, c'était gentillet ^^
Ensuite, bah que du bonheur, ce groupe arrive à faire bouger la foule en permanence, ça chante etc.
Conclusion : À l'année prochaine ! ^^


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2006)

Hier, soir, au Théâtre du Rond-Point, Paris
*Le Cabaret des Hommes Perdus*, de Christian Siméon.

Avec Denis D'Arcangelo (déjà vu et évoqué ici dans *Madame Raymonde*),
Alexandre Bonstein (*Creatures*, aussi évoqué ici), Sinan Bertrand, Jérôme Pradon.
Musique de et interprétée par Patrick Laviosa (*Creatures* aussi)
Musical. Jusqu'au 28 octobre. 1h45





New York City: un jeune gars (Bonstein) voulant échapper à des abrutis homophobes qui lui cassent la figure se retrouve face au Destin (D'Arcangelo) dans un rade plutôt minable, le fameux Cabaret des Hommes Perdus. Sa vie change très vite suite à cette rencontre fortuite car étant très très bien doté par Mère Nature côté entrejambe, il passe de looser à star du X gay grâce aux relations du Destin.
Ascension, Gloire, Chute et Déchéance dans un milieu entre sordide et fausses illusions.
Suites de tableaux sans complaisance sur le monde gay et celui du porno, sur les mirages de la célébrité, l'absence d'amour et de repères, sur la maladie et la toxicomanie, on est vite pris par le burlesque et l'émotion, le rire aux éclats, teinté jaune ou par les frissons. Les 4 acteurs et le pianiste nous font vagabonder sans fausse pudeur dans une relation public/acteur qui met parfois mal à l'aise (peut-on rire de tout ? Peut-on tout accepter pour une part du gâteau ?) entre drôlerie et un certain militantisme drag et homo (mais est-ce du militantisme ou simplement, de l'amour ?).
On peut difficilement s'empêcher de penser, un poil culpabilisé, aux morts de cette industrie, passés, actuels et futurs (Al Parker...).
Bonstein m'a scotché (ce gars _émerveille_ dans son personnage de garçon perdu), D'Arcangelo et Bertrand m'ont fait hurler de rire (leurs divers personnages sont hilarants), Pradon m'a séduit en barman tout en profondeur et finesse. La partition musicale est vive et mène le spectacle quasiment sans pause 
J'aurai juste racourci un ou deux tableaux pour en allonger un ou deux autres, mais sinon, rien à dire, excellente soirée 

Très bel endroit en plus que ce théâtre, j'ai déjà envie d'y retourner (Salle Jean Tardieu, salle de moyenne taille, très bonne visibilité de partout): j'ai bien envie d'aller y voir Nathalie Baye dans *Zouc par Zouc: Entretien avec Hervé Guibert*, pas vrai WebO ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben je dirai rien sur la soir&#233;e golden shower du luff hier soir ni de kissogram alors


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2006)

Dans le cadre du festival jazz&#232;bre, on a des menus divers et vari&#233;s. Samedi soir, avant Mina Agossi, on a eu droit &#224; des Suissesses qui valent le d&#233;tour, j'aurais bien dit qu'elles &#233;taient patronn&#233;es par SuperMoquette mais en fait leur spectacle commen&#231;ait par un documentaire (enfin un genre autodocumentaire ) sur les m&#233;faits de l'absinthe.

C'&#233;tait un pur moment de d&#233;lire et de plaisir et un spectacle complet : les deux :Erika Stucky & Sina ont des voix superbes, et pas tristes en chantant des chansons &#224; boire en Allemand (ou dialecte valaisan, faut pas trop m'en demander sur les langues exotiques ), le tout sur fond de films dont elles sont les vedettes plus que d&#233;branch&#233;es (de belles oreilles vertes, je vous dis pas la splendeur) dans un paysage m&#234;lant mer improbable, campagne suisse de jadis et nagu&#232;re, ah si elles nous faisait quelques "que se passe-t-il devant le mac..." elles seraient le fleuron du bar . Un tubiste de poids : Jon Sass pour rythmer le tout et une p&#234;che d'enfer.

Un seul regret, qu'elles ne nous aient pas accompagn&#233;s hier dans les bus de "jazz et vins" d'une cave &#224; l'autre.  Heureusement, on avait dans les dites caves, la fanfare du festival en chauffage progressif du d&#233;but &#224; la fin (vu qu'on a commenc&#233; &#224; 15h et fini &#224; minuit...)

Enfin, si vous voyez quelque part un spectacle avec "Erika Stucky", ne vous dites pas "encore de la pub pour Milka", dites : "c'est de la bonne et sans effets secondaires"


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,
Samedi je devrais normalement aller voir le spectacle intitul&#233; BHARATI &#224; Lyon.. Quelqu'un connait? Est ce que c'est aussi bien que ce que la presse en dit?
*DW*


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2006)

Terminus pour Jazzèbre cet après-midi. Alors, depuis le 1er octobre :
Sophisticated ladies (version Capozzo, Ponthieux, Charmasson) et les contrôleurs sonores dans et autour du petit train jaune ; André Minviell et René Lacaille dans la pinède du château de Leucate ; Virgile Groller accompagnant le cameraman de Buster Keaton ; Stimmhorn ; Gilles Coronado et Guillaume Orti ; wormholes quartet (Didier Petit, Camel Zekri, Lucia Recio, Edward Perraud) ; Erica Stucky trio ; Mina Agossi ; Louis Sclavis et Michele Rabbia ; Livio Minafra ; François Merville quartet , hommage à Hermeto Pascoal (avec Gilles Coronado, Nicolas Le Moullec, Christophe Monniot) ; Magic Malik quintette à 6 avec Gillles Coronado en invité ; Municipale Balcanica ; Richard Galliano quartet ; plus la fanfare du festival à maintes reprises, des films sur Fred Frith, sur Sclavis en prime et j'en ai peut-être oublié.

Bon, faut que je me repose, maintenant.


----------



## paradize (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

alors samedi soir, c'&#233;tait concert au tanzmatten.

Soir&#233;e 3 concert, le 1er, divin'o, que j'ai pas du tout aim&#233;... Le chanteur anorexique avec une t&#234;te de cadavre m'a vraiment fait peur.....

Le 2e groupe, que j'adore, les sparklings bombs, tout bonnement g&#233;nial..... c'est du glam punk'n'roll, et je crois qu'un nouvel album est proche... Pour cette soir&#233;e, c'est surtout pour eux que j'&#233;tais venu...(J'ai connu le bassiste gr&#226;ce &#224; caramail  :rateau:  )... J'&#233;tais plus habitu&#233;e &#224; les voir dans les bars, &#231;a changeait de les voir l&#224; bas...

Et enfin, pour clore tout &#231;a, kill the young, un groupe de manchester.... Ils sont fr&#232;res, et se d&#233;brouillent pas trop mal ...  

Bon, ils disaient F**C entre chaque chanson.... "F**C Jacques Chirac, F**C Star academy, F**C Tony Blair, F**C tous comme vous &#234;tes (en anglais ds le texte)...

A la fin, ils ont fait du rock exp&#233;rimental, en mettant la guitare par terre, en tapant dessus et en arr&#234;tant le son avec leurs t&#234;tes.......

Moi, j'&#233;tais assise sur la sc&#234;ne, les agents de s&#233;cus n'en avait rien &#224; foutre, donc j'&#233;tais &#224; 50 cm du chanteur du dernier groupe.....

Photos


----------



## toys (25 Octobre 2006)

kiemsa sa a la pêche mais je trouve sa un peut chiant quand même
ffkk : toujours aussi bon
rubin steineur and the neu band:  DE LA GROSSE BALLE QUI SONNE GRAVE DE ROCK N ROLL


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Octobre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> nouveau smooth... bientot la tournée ?
> 
> je découvre, mais j'adore le 9



En concert à La Maroquinerie (Paris) le 8 novembre !! Ca me consolera d'avoir loupé celui de Bonobo. 

"Red Train" donne aussi bien la pêche.


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> nouveau smooth... bientot la tournée ?
> 
> je découvre, mais j'adore le 9





teo a dit:


> à Arles en novembre, au Cargo de Nuit, quasi un an après leur concert de l'année dernière. je crois que je ferai le pélerinage avec Mado, Talchan, Sagesse et Purfils, il ne reste plus que quelques détails à régler



Allez ! Profite du voyage ficelle 


Vu High Tone la semaine dernière, en passant. Arrivée en cours de première partie, Redbond. Des jeunes en colère _positive,_ puissants, scéniques, surprenants. Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne à l'écoute classique. Mais un bon moment live.
Moyenne d'âge du public 20 ans  Bon.. bref, on danse pareil et on fume les mêmes cigarettes quand même. Et puis il fait noir. Ils ont de vrais fans ces petits Lyonnais. Public acquis, sans conteste. Un set équilibré, entre les sons de Bass Temperature et de Wave Digger. Car n'en déplaise à mon nimois préféré, y'a un avant et un après  Equilibré mais pas toujours réussi. Un peu de trop de ruptures à mon goût. Des enchainements mal négociés. Mais bon, c'est à la marge. De la vidéo sympa, qui monte en puissance, presque trop riche parfois. 3 écrans, 3 histoires. Frustrants, parce que toutes les images attirent. Je comprends l'envie, non aboutie pour l'instant, d'un projet commun avec le Komplex. Les passerelles sont perceptibles. 



Et ma bretonne qui veut que je l'accompagne voir Joey Starr, je lui dis quoi ?


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


mado a dit:



			Et ma bretonne qui veut que je l'accompagne voir Joey Starr, je lui dis quoi ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



laisse pas trainer ton fils si tu veux pas qu'il glisse... 

et dis lui que c'est à base de Pow-Pow-Pow !! 
_


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4027042 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> laisse pas trainer ton fils si tu veux pas qu'il glisse...
> ...




C'est bien pour ça que ça me tente, note


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et ma bretonne qui veut que je l'accompagne voir Joey Starr, je lui dis quoi ?





*Tu lui dis que &#231;a te couterait trop cher*
d'aller te ressaper en Nike / Lacoste pour l'occasion.

En plus t'as jamais cram&#233; de voiture je parie...


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

Mouais. Déjà qu'elle me dit qu'il faut acheter le CD avant qu'il ne soit retiré des bacs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Mouais. Déjà qu'elle me dit qu'il faut acheter le CD avant qu'il ne soit retiré des bacs




*Il est donc*
si mauvais que ça ???


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Tu lui dis que ça te couterait trop cher*
> d'aller te ressaper en Nike / Lacoste pour l'occasion.
> 
> En plus t'as jamais cramé de voiture je parie...


cliché non ?





(oui, ce post est en noir)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4027059 a dit:
			
		

> cliché non ?




*NON*
doit bien y en avoir qui se sapent en Adidas


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Vu High Tone la semaine dernière, en passant. Arrivée en cours de première partie, Redbond. Des jeunes en colère _positive,_ puissants, scéniques, surprenants. Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne à l'écoute classique. Mais un bon moment live.
> Moyenne d'âge du public 20 ans  Bon.. bref, on danse pareil et on fume les mêmes cigarettes quand même. Et puis il fait noir. Ils ont de vrais fans ces petits Lyonnais. Public acquis, sans conteste. Un set équilibré, entre les sons de Bass Temperature et de Wave Digger.



ça me rappelle des souvenirs ce que tu dis là  
A leurs débuts ils jouaient dans une toute petite salle qui a disparut et dont je ne me souviens plus le nom


----------



## toys (30 Octobre 2006)

alors une petite soirée bien simpa avec 
lache l'affaire: s'est pas mal du qui sonne
miss trip: vraiment bien comme truc trip hop 
furious avengers (tien en passant il vienne de finir leur 5 titre et il est a vendre.) mais de la balle se groupe
et les caméléons: sa marche bien mais je suis pas fanne du style.


----------



## paradize (31 Octobre 2006)

Alors, pour moi ce week end, j'ai vu calexico, un groupe américain mariachis....

Je les ai découvert sur scène, j'y suis allé avec une amie fan du chanteur (joey burns), qui n'a pas du dormir de la nuit....  . Je suis vraiment fan des trompettes et du chanteur sud américain... 

C'était vraiment bien, en plus, c'était à la laiterie, petite salle de concert bien sympathique.... Dans une salle à côté, y'avait mademoiselle K et les hushpuppies (ça bouge à Strasbourg  ).....


----------



## Craquounette (12 Novembre 2006)

2 heures de magie... 2 heures de dépaysement total grâce à Thierry Lang (piano), Heiry Känzig (contrebasse) et Didier Lockwood (violon)...

Comment retranscire en quelques lignes l'émotion, l'atmosphère dégagée par ce trio ? Je ne vais pas vous faire l'éloge de ces 3 musiciens. Il n'est pas nécessaire de les présenter aux amateurs de jazz...

Programme varié qui a passé de la valse musette au tango en passant par une bossa, des ballades... Tout ça brillament composé par Thierry Lang et exécuté par ces musiciens... 

La complicité était au rendez-vous, la générosité également! Après plus de 2 heures de concert, ces 3 virtuoses de jazz sont revenus pour un Xème rappel...

Mon seul regret : la grandeur de la salle... J'aurais aimé les écouter dans une petite salle bcp plus intimiste... plus "jazzy"... Mais ce tout petit bémol n'entachera en rien cette soirée superbe...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

Très beau concert hier à St Eustache:

 - "mise en bouche" avec Prélude et fugue sur le nom de B.A.C.H. de Litz
 - Requiem de Litz (chur et orchestre)
 - Les Préludes du même (cf le film "*Prélude à la gloire*" de Lacombe)
 - et 11 novembre oblige, Marseille de Berlioz

Churs et orchestre symphonique de la garde républicaine vraiment excellents  

et inutile de parler de l'orgue: un monument technique et esthétique (aux claviers: J. Guillou)


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2006)

Hier soir, concert de musique contemporaine  en ouverture du festival "aujourd'hui musiques" &#224; Perpignan. Pas des vedettes mais essentiellement les &#233;l&#232;ves du conservatoire. Pas d&#233;sagrable du tout (avec la musique contemporaine, on ne sait pas toujours bien sur quoi on va tomber  mais &#231;a vaut parfois le coup d'essayer  et puis on est s&#251;r d'avoir droit &#224; au moins une cr&#233;ation mondiale, vu le mal que les compositeurs ont &#224; se faire jouer  ). Le truc qui m'interpelle comme d'habitude, c'est la comparaison avec le "jazz" moderne pour parler court, les "musiques improvis&#233;es" pour dire mieux : dans la sph&#232;re "contemporain", ils ont toujours autant de mal &#224; se l&#226;cher, &#231;a manque trop souvent de la vie qu'on trouve si souvent dans les concerts &#233;tiquet&#233;s jazz, alors que souvent, il y a bien des id&#233;es communes dans la musique mais, apparemment, comme pourrait dire Marmande ou Lubat , pas la m&#234;me id&#233;e de la musique. 

En fait, ce n'est pas de &#231;a que je voulais parler mais d'un spectacle auquel je n'assisterai pas : j'ai vu sur "le Monde" que passait &#224; Paris, au th&#233;&#226;tre de la Bastille "Je porte malheur aux femmes, mais je ne porte pas bonheur aux chiens", un spectacle bas&#233; sur des texes de Jo&#235; Bousquet, dit par Denis Lavant. Alors, si jamais l'un d'entre vous voit ce spectacle, j'aimerai qu'il nous en dise un peu plus sur la chose.

Les textes de Jo&#235; Bousquet sont pour moi des compagnons de table de nuit depuis bien longtemps, quelque chose de tr&#232;s fort. J'ai vu, il y a 30 ans &#224; Montpellier un spectacle mont&#233; sur "Lettres &#224; Poisson d'or" qui &#233;tait une r&#233;ussite. Alors, j'esp&#232;re que ce spectacle est r&#233;ussi parce que Jo&#235; Bousquet le m&#233;rite (et comme j'appr&#233;cie aussi Denis Lavant) et que quelques-uns de plus iront fouiller dans l'&#233;trange prose po&#233;tique de l'homme de Carccassonne clou&#233; dans son lit mais vivant des aventures amoureuses incandescentes. "Traduit du silence", "Lettres &#224; poisson d'or", "La tisane de sarments", "Iris et petite fum&#233;e" sont des mines d'or et, dans un tout autre genre "Le m&#233;disant par bont&#233;" une perle (je verrai bien d'ailleurs un "m&#233;disant par bont&#233;" &#233;crit sur les posteurs de MacG&#233; , il lfaudrait que j'y pense. 

PS. J'avertis les amis des chiens que la fin du titre me semble trompeuse : je n'ai pas souvenir de Bousquet devisant longtemps sur la gent canine, donc ne le prenez pas pour un ami de Bougrain-Dubourg


----------



## FANREM (18 Novembre 2006)

Wolfmother - Elysées Montmartre 18/11/06

Je passe rapidement sur Fancy qui ouvre tôt et heureusement pour 20 minutes seulement pour aller a l'essentiel : Wolfmother

Trio australien qui a réussi a faire pas mal de buzz à propos de ses disques et naturellement prestations scèniques. Disons le tout de suite, si vous etes amateurs de musiques electroniques, il n'y a absolument rien qui vous concerne ici. Non, il faut chercher du côté des années 70 : la gueule de Marc Bolan, et la voix de Robert Plant. On est revenu au moins 30 ans en arrière, et c'est guitare, guitare, guitare. D'ailleurs, sur les 5 premiers morceaux 5 guitares différentes sont utilisées, le tout enchainé sans temps mort. C'est puissant, ils ont la patate, et finalement ils ont à leur actif pas mal de chansons que l'on connait pour les avoir entendues ici ou la "Woman, Joker and the thief, Dimension, Colossal,  Love train, etc...". Au milieu du concert, on se rend compte que le bassiste a un talent certain au clavier qu'il remue avec force et vigueur, malmenant absolument et frappant dans tous les sens en realité la planche de bois ou doivent etre bien fixés clavier et au moins 4 boites à rythmes de toutes sortes. Le batteur quant à lui frappe fort et juste. J'ai un tout petit moins aimé les digressions sonores qu'ils se permettent à grands coups d'effets, pour le reste tout etait parfait.
Le final est de toute beauté et naturellement très énergique avec une reprise de Led Zeppelin "Communication Breakdown" en avant dernier morceau joué à un rythme élevé. Ca se conclut dans un tourbillon sonore indescriptible avec guitare au dessus de la tête, dans le dos, devant, derrière, clavier qui tournoie dans tous les sens pour finir couché, batteur qui frappe a s'en déhancher les épaules, et le public qui apprecie manifestement. 
Excellente soirée, reste à confirmer pour la suite, et qu'ils ne tomberont pas dans les oubliettes comme BRMC par exemple.

A decouvrir en ce moment, AFI "Kiss and control" extrait de leur dernier album Decemberunderground, et allez voir Lost Prophets au Trabendo le 12 dec (pas sur qu'il reste des places par contre)


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Décembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous  

Dimanche je suis all&#233; voir GOTAN PROJECT, je ne connaissais pas trop et j'avais envie de d&#233;couvrir. Pas de premi&#232;re partie, et le groupe a &#233;t&#233; plutot long &#224; arriver sur sc&#232;ne... du coup le concert &#224; commenc&#233; &#224; 22h  . Tout de suite on se laisse emporter par la musique, les images projet&#233;es sur le fond de la sc&#232;ne, et les couleurs chaudes des &#233;clairages.. On a un peu l'impression d'etre dans un univers berc&#233; par une des compils de l'hotel Costes.. 

Hier par contre, tout autre style, MUSE ... en un mot.. WOW!
Pas de premi&#232;re partie non plus, du moins j'ai rien vu (suis un peu arriv&#233; tard faut dire).. et la tout de suite, &#231;a d&#233;cole d&#232;s les premi&#232;res notes. Que dire de MUSE qui n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; dit.. rien... C'est simplement exceptionnel &#224; voir, &#224; entendre etc.. Le concert &#233;tait film&#233; et retransmis sur &#233;crans g&#233;ants diffusant de superbes effets de lumi&#232;re, la sc&#232;ne &#233;tait splendide, et le groupe en tr&#232;s grande forme! Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas jou&#233; mes 3 chansons pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es.. 
Salut!

*DW*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Il doit y avoir une petite semaine ou deux je suis allée voir "Les hurlements d'Léo" que je connaissais vaguement mais pas particulièrement ....

Chanson française, chanson à texte ... le problème c'est que le son était pourrave (pas forcément à cause de la salle de spectacle - me suis renseignée) et j'ai donc absolument rien compris à ce qu'ils disaient. Et eux même avait l'air de le savoir puisqu'ils mimaient leurs paroles mais du coup :mouais: 

Bon du rock festif, un mélange entre Louise Attaque et la Mano Negra mais sans les paroles on s'enmerde un peu ....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2006)

teo, maiwen... 

Ultime concert de la tourn&#233;e _Le Ours_ de J&#233;r&#233;mie Kisling, hier soir aux Docks &#224; Lausanne. Fid&#232;le aux autres spectacles de la tourn&#233;e... avec quelques petites surprises quand m&#234;me.

Les anciens du groupe (dont le fr&#232;re de Rapha&#235;l Noir) revenus sur sc&#232;ne pour une ou deux chansons. J&#233;r&#233;mie Kisling qui propose aux gens qui le souhaient de venir chanter avec lui. Une seule fille s'est alors d&#233;vou&#233;e pour _Yesterdays_ des Beatles (&#231;a faisait un peu Star Ac' &#224; vrai dire...). Un slow (_La Javanaise_, de Gainsbourg), &#171;parce que les filles voulaient jamais danser avec moi et qu'elles pr&#233;f&#233;raient boire un verre de jus d'orange et que d&#232;s que j'avais le dos tourn&#233;, elles dansaient avec un autre gar&#231;on...&#187;

Senti beaucoup d'&#233;motion de la part de tout le groupe &#224; la fin. Faut dire que c'&#233;tait la derni&#232;re de Rapha&#235;l Noir, qui va d&#233;sormais tourner avec son propre groupe. Il a re&#231;u aussi un cadeau, un disque g&#233;ant avec des trucs &#233;crits dessus &#171;mais qu'on peut pas voir parce que c'est que pour lui&#187;... 

Pour finir, Simon Payot qui n'est plus l&#224; sans sa trompette, &#231;a manque un peu quand m&#234;me...

Et enfin, le groupe qui descend r&#233;ellement au milieu du public pour terminer a capella _Le Ours et la Hirondelle_. 

Rendez-vous fin 2007 pour le nouvel album.

Edit: Une interview parue dans 24 heures d'il y a quelques jours... Plus difficile qu'il n'y para&#238;t.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux, minou !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2006)

J'en &#233;tais s&#251;r, je t'attendais au contour.


----------



## macaronique (17 Décembre 2006)

Pénultième concert de la tournée _Le Ours_ de Jérémie Kisling, vendredi soir à l'Alhambra à Genève.

Je ne connaissais pas trop le groupe, ayant acheté l'album _Le Ours_ sur iTunes 10 jours auparavant. Mais il était si bon que, pour la première fois de ma vie, je me suis acheté un billet concert. Et ça a valu le coup !  

WebOliver a déjà tout dit, sauf que Jérémie était déguisé en ours pendant les deux dernières chansons. (Ou bien c'est un ours qui n'était plus déguisé en humain) :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Pour être honnête je ne connaissais pas non plus.

Et là, maintenant, tel que vous ne me voyez pas, hé ben.. j'connais toujours pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Héhééééé   ...















J'en posterais bien encore deux ou trois (maxi) mais on m'accuserait injustement de flooder...​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah, cool t'y &#233;tais aussi (moi j'&#233;tais tout devant, &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'une jolie brune)... Mais j'ai pas fait de photos... 

J'ai oubli&#233; de parler de la violoncelliste qui &#233;tait... rhaaa...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Dans ce cas...  







  ​


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous! D'habitude c'est pas forcément mon genre, mais ce soir je vais voir Pink à Milan!  

Je me demande bien à quoi ça ressemble comme concert. J'espère au moins que ça ne sera pas du playback :hein: 

*DW*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Hier soir je suis allée voir chanter ma cousine (Brigitte Hool (prononcer "ôle") et son mari Sylvain Muster) à l'opéra de Lausanne, dans *"La veuve joyeuse"* de Franz Lehar (1870-1948).

Il s'agissait d'une opérette contemporaine. Servie par une mise en scène proprement ahurissante, une pléiade d'artistes de talents et d'horizons différents se côttoient: chanteurs, danseurs classique et de french cancan, contortionniste, hélicoptère, et... une payotte ou un type faisait des barbapapas sur scène   mais aussi un... distributeur à jolies filles  !
   

Les scènes étaient parfois jouées (comme au théâtre), parfois chantées. Les textes des parties jouées ont été remaniés pour le plus grand plaisir des specteteurs, riches en jeux de mots et en calembours, ma fois assez subtiles...  

Je cite de mémoire:
(ça perlera peut-être plus aux Suisses et à ceux qui connaissent webO)

"Je m'établirais bien, Madame, aux abords du Lac Léman avec vous, dans des vallons fleuris près de la Vevey joyeuse..."

Mouarf mouarf mouarf...


Bref je suis revenue toute émerveillée par ce spectacle. De plus, je sais pas expérience que le public de l'opéra est un public de coincé. Pour une fois il est mis à contribution par le rire, les aplaudissements.
Un coup de vent frais sur les apriori poussérieux de l'opéra.


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Décembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Salut à tous! D'habitude c'est pas forcément mon genre, mais ce soir je vais voir Pink à Milan!
> 
> Je me demande bien à quoi ça ressemble comme concert. J'espère au moins que ça ne sera pas du playback :hein:
> 
> *DW*


 
Bon ben voilà, j'ai vu Pink en concert. C'était pas trop mal. Ca fait un peu show à l'américaine, mais au moins c'était pas du playback. Elle chantait meme pas mal, avec un peu la voix cassée.
Pas grand chose de plus à ajouter, elle est comme d'habitude, plutot sexy, elle se change super souvent, et joue pas mal avec le public.
Bonne soirée quoi


----------



## dool (22 Décembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Hier par contre, tout autre style, MUSE ... en un mot.. WOW!
> Pas de premi&#232;re partie non plus, du moins j'ai rien vu (suis un peu arriv&#233; tard faut dire).. [...]



T'as rien loup&#233; pour la premi&#232;re partie...je crois que &#231;a s'appelait "Noisette" ou un truc dans ce genre...(enfin si ce sont les m&#234;mes qui les ont suivi sur leur tourn&#233;e)...chiant &#224; mourir &#224; mon avis...et &#224; celui de Huex aussi......Chaton ???! :mouais:  

pour le reste...y'a jamais assez de mots pour d&#233;crire leur concert  ! (j'ai juste touv&#233;, au moins &#224; Lyon, qu'ils se lachaient un peu moins que d'habitude en impro )


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2006)

Bon Amok...

Qu'est ce que je fais... j'en parle des ballets de monte carlo ???

J'ose pas en fait...

"La belle aux bois dormant" ça craint non ???

      :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> T'as rien loup&#233; pour la premi&#232;re partie...je crois que &#231;a s'appelait "Noisette" ou un truc dans ce genre...(enfin si ce sont les m&#234;mes qui les ont suivi sur leur tourn&#233;e)...chiant &#224; mourir &#224; mon avis...et &#224; celui de Huex aussi......Chaton ???! :mouais:
> 
> pour le reste...y'a jamais assez de mots pour d&#233;crire leur concert  ! (j'ai juste touv&#233;, au moins &#224; Lyon, qu'ils se lachaient un peu moins que d'habitude en impro )


C'&#233;tait razorlight &#224; Lille. Pas tr&#232;s carr&#233;, mais &#231;a bougeait quand m&#234;me. Le chanteur avait d&#251; r&#233;viser les 3 videos de Led Zep, mais bon. &#199;a a boug&#233; pas mal quand m&#234;me. Par contre, Muse, c'&#233;tait une tuerie, je confirme. Un super spectacle.


----------



## Cricri (24 Décembre 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, j'ai vu Pink en concert. C'était pas trop mal. Ca fait un peu show à l'américaine, mais au moins c'était pas du playback. Elle chantait meme pas mal, avec un peu la voix cassée.
> Pas grand chose de plus à ajouter, elle est comme d'habitude, plutot sexy, elle se change super souvent, et joue pas mal avec le public.
> Bonne soirée quoi



Je l'ai vu à Paris. Pas mal en effet, mais si elle avait pas envie de chanter Lady Marmelade c'était pas la peine qu'elle nous fasse perdre notre temps...  
http://tinyurl.com/yzpezo

J'ai vu aussi X-Tina, Baby jane quelques jours auparavant. Un vrai show à l'américaine. Surchanter, mais pas une erreur. Rien à voir avec une Britney. J'y retourne à Phoenix en février.  
http://tinyurl.com/yjpnz2


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2006)

_mes derniers acouph&#232;nes m'ont &#233;t&#233; gentiments offerts par M. Mike Patton avec ses copains du projet MoonLight...    
_


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Bon Amok...
> 
> Qu'est ce que je fais... j'en parle des ballets de monte carlo ???
> 
> ...



Tu peux, mais tu sais ce que tu risques...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2006)

Ben je risque rien à vrai dire... y a que des fiottes ici....


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2006)

_


sonnyboy a dit:



			Ben je risque rien à vrai dire... y a que des fiottes ici....  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu parles écoute un peu ce que fait Patton et va lui dire sur scène que c'est une fiotte, on rira bien !   

_


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2006)

Charley Patton ?

Il est mort... on me la fait pas à moi...


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Charley Patton ?
> 
> Il est mort... on me la fait pas à moi...



je suis pas sur de parler d'un guitariste noir du Mississipi moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2006)

Tout ceci n'existe pas... à moins que tu ne parles du Général Patton ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Janvier 2007)

Ben alors qu'est ce qui s'passe? :mouais:  Plus personne va voir des concerts?


----------



## FANREM (17 Janvier 2007)

Mon prochain concert sera Patti Smith, il n'y a pas grand chose qui me branche en ce moment, ou ca tombe mal comme dates. Et puis pas sur que j'en parle beaucoup, je l'ai deja vu 3 fois, et ai deja fait une review (sur ce fil d'ailleurs)


----------



## paradize (17 Janvier 2007)

Le dernier concert que j'ai vu, c'était ds mon relax, à la télé.....


Je me suis acheté le dvd de dionysos

    

Avec le groupe philarmonique.... Trop fort le coup du chef d'orchestre qui slame !!!!

Je n'ai pas été assez maso pour regarder le 2e dvd du groupe à l'olympia.


Y'a le clip de miss acacia, qui à été tourné au château du haut koenigsbourg, tout près de chez moi.... J'adore.....

Et je coupe le son........  


Ca me rappelle feu les solidays 2006....


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

Pfff longtemps que je suis pas passé

J'étais en novembre au Festival des Inrocks, voir _Etienne Daho_ et _TV On The Radio_. Y'avait _Klaxon_ et un autre groupe en premier (?), _TV On The Radio_ a insisté pour clore.

Excellente soirée, _Klaxon_ plutot sympa. _Daho_, pour son _Pop Satori_ sur scène 20 après la sortie de l'album était aussi heureux que nous. Pris en pleine gueule ces 20 dernières années et ça fait du bien. Que des bons souvenirs et à mes côtés, des ami(es) cools de Genève et de Paris (_gros poutou à Lö aux cheveux rouges_ :love.
Evidemment pas de rappel, juste l'album, pas dans l'ordre, c'était vraiment bon, si quelqu'un sait où trouver ce concert en audio, j'irai le chercher. J'aime ce gars et ses musiciens s'amusaient bien aussi.
Après cela, _TV On The Radio_, que j'écoutais en boucle cet automne, m'a paru assez terne, je crois qu'il aurait été plus judicieux qu'ils passent avant, visiblement, je n'étais pas seul à penser la même chose, la salle paraissait presque peu remplie, ambiance tranquille mais rien d'exceptionnel. Juste dommage que ça passe après une grosse claque, j'ai regardé la moitié debout sur la mezzanine à moitié désertée, entre deux bières.

Sinon, fin décembre, hasard des hasards, je suis allé à l'Arena de Genève voir nos _Indochine_ nationaux (concert annulé en novembre reporté à décembre, le jour de mon arrivée en Helvétie pour les fêtes). C'était je crois la 2e fois que je les voyais et mon entourage étant très familial (des potes et leurs familles, de 9 à 40 ans), j'ai beaucoup aimé. C'est _Indochine_, on peut leur reprocher ce qu'on veut, ils se démerdent encore bien  Côté première partie, c'était Elista et là j'ai vraiment accroché, leur dernier album est dans mes écoutes hebdomadaires et dans mon popod depuis la rentrée  Bien péchu, énergique, textes qui sonnent bien, vraiment une heureuse découverte.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Janvier 2007)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Ben alors qu'est ce qui s'passe? :mouais:  Plus personne va voir des concerts?



Mon dernier concert (et premier de l'année 2007), c'est Ed Harcourt à Amsterdam ce jeudi 18 janvier.   

Que dire ?
Parfait.  

Mais bon, étant un fan de ce chanteur, je ne peux pas dire le contraire.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Janvier 2007)

Au revoir parapluie de James Thiérrée - Compagnie du Hanneton - Vidy/Lausanne​
Comment qualifier ce spectacle ? Danse ? Théâtre ? Cirque ? Expression corporelle ? Rien de tout cela, mais en même temps tout cela... James Thiérrée nous emmène dans un univers bien à lui ou se mêlent la danse, les acrobaties, l'expression corporelle. Un monde de rêve où Orphée va chercher son amour morte, la ramène parmis les vivants et après... Après libre à chacun d'interpréter l'histoire...

Aller voir un spectacle de cette compagnie, c'est plus d'une heure de magie et de rêve. Ne pas chercher à tout comprendre absolument... Juste regarder et se laisser envahir par les différentes images qui défilent devant nous...

Que vous dire d'autre ? Je n'oserais vous expliquer un tableau. Ma maîtrise des mots n'est pas assez bonne pour décrire ces images... Alors si ce n'est de courir voir ce spectacle s'il tourne dans votre région 

En passant, Jame Thiérrée est le petit fils de Monsieur Charlie Chaplin... Ceci explique peut-être cela


----------



## chokobelle (29 Janvier 2007)

*J'AI VU BEN FOLDS EN CONCERT !!

*C'est bon je peux mourir tranquille.


C'&#233;tait &#224; Londres, &#224; L'Appolo Hammersmith (yeah).
C'&#233;tait juste g&#233;nial, voil&#224; ^^


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

Hier soir, Dominique Regef à la vielle à roue et Jean-Michel Pellegrin à la clarinette basse, au sax ou à l'accordéon, dans le cadre de la saison jazzèbre.

Pas vraiment la musique des petits bals de chez moi, malgré la vielle 

mais un vrai régal de concert avec de l'invention à pleins tuyaux. My favorithe things à la vielle à roue, c'est quelque chose, les réminiscences indiennes (qui me rappelaient les Terry Riley de mes années estudiantines), c'est pas mal non plus, etc.

Si vous avez envie de vous nettoyer les oreilles, c'est un truc à essayer.


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

_tiens, Luc, tu connais Rigolus* ? &#231;a devrait bien te plaire ! moi, je trouve &#231;a terrible&#8230;&#160;

* de Laurent Bardainne, ya qu'&#224; voir la pr&#233;prog' de banlieues bleues pour saovir que c'est son ann&#233;e ! _


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4161829 a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, Luc, tu connais Rigolus* ? ça devrait bien te plaire ! moi, je trouve ça terrible*
> 
> * de Laurent Bardainne, ya qu'à voir la préprog' de banlieues bleues pour saovir que c'est son année ! _



Non, je ne connais pas, mais, promis, j'essaierai d'écouter.


----------



## Cricri (4 Mars 2007)

Alors personne n'a vu Polnareff? Ce type ne m'a jamais intéressé, mais on en fait un tel tapage?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Alors personne n'a vu Polnareff? Ce type ne m'a jamais intéressé, mais on en fait un tel tapage?



Non mais tu me fais penser qu'il faut que je me procure ses disques.


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Mars 2007)

Salut &#224; tous!
La semaine derni&#232;re j'ai vu Shakira en concert &#224; Milan, pour la premi&#232;re fois. Je savais pas trop &#224; quoi m'attendre. 
La salle &#233;tait pleine a craquer, et le concert &#224; commenc&#233; de fa&#231;on super ponctuel! (tr&#232;s tr&#232;s rare pour les concerts en Italie!!!)
En fait j'ai ador&#233;. J'aimais d&#233;j&#224; bien sa musique (&#224; part ses derniers singles), mais en concert elle assure vraiment. 
Elle a une sacr&#233;e voix, et elle arrete jamais de bouger. On pourra dire ce qu'on veut d'elle mais c'est une vrai artiste de sc&#232;ne! Elle a trop la peche, et semble adorer le contact avec le public aussi. Elle parle beaucoup entre les chansons 
Le concert a dur&#233; environ 1h40 je crois, et &#224; part OBJECTION elle a fait tout ses singles et des titres moins connus.
Sur sc&#232;ne elle est aussi beaucoup plus naturelle que dans ses clips

*DW*


----------



## FANREM (7 Mars 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Alors personne n'a vu Polnareff? Ce type ne m'a jamais intéressé, mais on en fait un tel tapage?


Moi, j'irai bien le voir parce que je trouve qu'il a un réel talent et j'ai adoré pas mal de ses chansons, il y a de cela longtemps
Par contre, je ne suis pas prêt a dépenser 140  par place. A ce tarif là, je préfère aller voir   pas mal d'autres groupes en concert, et pas des moindres


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2007)

Je suis tr&#232;s surpris que personne ne nous ait fait un r&#233;sum&#233; de la soir&#233;e avec les Fatals Picards 

Ah, pas vraiment un concert, mais c'&#233;tait un spectacle quelque part, excellente soir&#233;e vendredi soir @ Automatik au Rex-Club avec Dave Clarke.

Ce gars fait dans le puissant, &#231;a masse, c'est bon pour les vert&#232;bres :love:. Pour les int&#233;ress&#233;s, ce week-end, y'a The Horrorist et Ken Ishii.


----------



## meskh (12 Mars 2007)

hier soir, je recevai mon cadeau de noël, rendez-vous musical avec l'homme frisé blond à lunettes blanches opaques..... :style: Polnareff 

concert à Paris, POPB.
2 heures de musique non stop, un homme toujours aussi démago mais avec un talent qui ne s'est pas tari au fil des années. on sentait clairement l'influence américaine dans les arrangements, très funk, une balance sonore très contemporaine avec beaucoup de basses et une voix, quelle voix  elle a vieilli un peu mais la tessiture semble toujours etre là, même si sa dynamique attaque moins.
un bon répertoire de ces succès anciens et moins anciens.

bref, cet ancien premier prix du conservatoire qu'est Monsieur Michel Polnareff ne deçoit pas, c'etait grandiose, à la hauteur d'une bonne scène pop.... a condition de savoir aprécier sa musique


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2007)

Apr&#232;s le concert &#233;lectrique tr&#232;s punk/rock de Katerine &#224; Bruxelles l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, cette ann&#233;e c'&#233;tait le concept concert/chor&#233;graphie en collaboration avec Mathilde Monnier, tr&#232;s sympa aussi !  Bien barr&#233; quand m&#234;me, tr&#232;s th&#233;&#226;trale et tr&#232;s vocal. La musique et les textes de KAterine &#233;tant particuli&#232;rement appropri&#233;s pour une mise en sc&#232;ne 






_J'ai pu tester par la m&#234;me occasion mon nouveau petit APN, une photo faite sans flash, les autres sont tout aussi bonnes, &#231;a change des APN classiques, en 800 iso &#231;a passe tout seul et c'est bien cool !


_*et les filles enl&#232;vent leur t-shirt pendant un long moment, elles sont torses nus quoi, donc juste pour &#231;a faut y aller ! *


----------



## chokobelle (23 Mars 2007)

Je suis all&#233;e voir Arcade Fire le 20.

C'&#233;tait juste magique.


----------



## Cricri (23 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un a enregistré ?
Live au 107 : Jacques HIGELIN
http://www.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/ev/fiche.php?ev_id=89


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2007)

J'ai vu mes petits ch&#233;ris les Dirty Important Person, samedi soir. Avec la flamboyante MA et sa Public Therapy avant.
Furieux. Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien.
Un brin fatiguant, mais les concerts dans des lieux improbables isol&#233;s du monde, &#231;a aiguise toujours la libert&#233;, hein. 

Kelle tawa mes amis ! :love:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2007)

Qui va voir les Young Gods _unplugged_ au Centre Culturel Suisse à Paris les  17-18-19 avril ?
J'ai bien envie de me faire deux soirs  Il reste encore des places pour les trois soirs. Je ne pourrai ss doute pas le 19.
Intérêt et RV par message privé, svp 

Voir là sous _Rendez-Vous_
_Tarif spécial : 10 euros / places en vente à partir du 19/03 à la bibliothèque du CCSP_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Début mars, je suis allé voir In Extremo à l'Elysée Montmartre.

Vous ne connaissez pas In Extremo ?
Une sorte de mélange punchy de trash/punk/folk avec refrains virils que même toi tu peux brailler en choeur et cornemuse guillerette que si tu l'entends sans avoir envie de remuer ton corps, c'est que t'es mort.

La claque !
Un vrai groupe de scène, super en place, prennant visiblement leur pied à être là (malgré un demi-Elysée pas très plein...).
Une heure et demie à brailler/sauter/suer.
le pied.


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Avril 2007)

Hello &#224; tous!
Hier soir, &#224; Milan &#224; l'Alacatraz, j'ai vu MIKA, on m'y avait invit&#233;.

Bof bof.. Je connaissais juste le single qui passe en boucle partout, et au final j'ai trouv&#233; que c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout pareil.. 

On a pas trop l'impression de voir un concert, mais un show tr&#232;s gay-pride  
En fait j'ai beaucoup plus aim&#233; la premi&#232;re partie, mais je ne sais pas qui c'est. Faudrait que je cherche leur nom.
*DW*


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

*The Silver Mount Zion !* (A.B. Bruxelles, festival Domino)

Bon bah j'y allais un peu à reculons, j'écoutais plus trop en disque, tout comme GY!BE d'ailleurs, overdose du concept, marre de ce sentiment de fin de monde empreint de poésie militante, trop prétentieux, trop lourd, trop univoque, trop plaintif, trop suicidaire. (oui je le pensais pas tjs mais des fois c'était trop lourd pour moi, ça me parlait trop leur "désespoir", le notre).

Bref, j'ai vu 2 fois GY!BE en concert, une première fois il y a quelques années à Lyon (excellent), et une autre fois à Tourcoing, peu avant le split, un concert d'ailleurs révélateur de cette séparation à venir.

Mais là, la claque quoi... j'avais jamais entendu EFRIM chanter, je pensais que ça allait être poussif et plaintif, mais pas du tout c'est puissant et beau, toujours juste, bcp mieux que sur album je trouve, ça me fait penser que le mix est un peu pourri quand même, enfin bon c'est leur choix j'imagine.

Surtout, ils ont commencé par 2 nouveaux morceaux, excellents ! Vraiment trop bons, à la fin des 2, devant l'engouement du public, Efrim dit "ouai il paraît qu'on est un groupe de post rock", parce que oui c'est plus court, plus énergique, plus blues rock et plus fort quoi !

Bcp de nouveaux morceaux donc, au moins la moitié du set, et c'était les meilleurs j'ai trouvé. Superbe rappel également.

Donc bcp d'émotions, bcp d'énergie, musicalement c'était parfait et très pointu, ça m'a requinqué pour au moins 2 jours !    

Vivement le prochain album en tout cas


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2007)

....oupse


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

Bon alors hier, *deerhoof* + *Akron Family*- AB Bruxelles, festival domino.

Super surprise pour le 1er groupe, je m'attendais &#224; un truc trop pop, trop lin&#233;aire, trop chiant et c'est vraiment vraiment pas &#231;a du tout, ils sont d&#233;jant&#233;s, la musique est compl&#232;tement d&#233;sarticul&#233;e, ils sont super &#233;nerv&#233;s et le batteur est vraiment un bourrin comme je les aime. Le guitariste est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon, les rythmes sont tout le temps cass&#233;s, les structures complexes et surprenantes et la la petite japonaise qui chante et joue de la basse et bien elle saute partout et elle est g&#233;niale aussi, donc tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bonne 1er partie.

Ensuite Akron Family, grosse surprise aussi, bcp plus hippie folk que sur l'album j'ai trouv&#233;, moins sombre, compl&#232;tement festif, super beau vocalement parlant, bcp plus bourrin aussi parfois, ils sont vraiment excellents eux aussi ! Dommage les passages un peu trop blues rock noisy qui durent un peu trop mais c'est un l&#233;ger b&#233;mol. A la fin les gens montent sur sc&#232;ne et jouent de divers instruments &#224; la con avec eux, ils se retrouvent &#224; 20 sur sc&#232;ne dans une ambiance jeunes n&#233;o hipi, manquerait plus que les filles montrent leurs seins pour que la soir&#233;e soit vraiment parfaite !   

En tout cas je recommande fortement les 2 groupes, &#231;a fait plaisir de voir une &#233;criture aussi subtile et aussi complexe, des groupes aussi p&#234;chus et originaux, apr&#232;s A Silver Mount Zion samedi, je suis aux anges !!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2007)

Grand Corps Malade, hier soir au Grand Casino de Gen&#232;ve.

Salle comble pour accueillir, applaudir, et &#233;couter Fabien, son slam, et ses acolytes, petit Nico au piano, Yannick &#224; la guitare, et Feedback aux percussions. 

Je ne suis pas tr&#232;s dou&#233; pour rendre plus longuement compte d'un concert.  Mais, c'est toujours aussi fort, puissant et touchant. Il y a du Raymond Devos dans ce gars-l&#224;.


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2007)

Pour les Young Gods en acoustique, on a loup&#233; les derni&#232;res places avec Stargazer au CSS. Dommage  J'attendrai donc leur prochain concert &#224; Bruxelles au Botanique le 12 mai (petit ouikende helvetico-franco-belge &#224; ce moment l&#224; :love, avant leurs concerts &#224; Paris les 21-22 mai &#224; la Maroquinerie.


----------



## ibook99 (26 Avril 2007)

alors j'ai vu robert ... je ne sais plus quoi en premiere partie de midlake, puis midlake au ninkasi a lyon, 
la peche, gpe bien sympa !
et aussi jay jay johanson... j'adore ! il me fait penser a un petit animal quand il est sur scene (tjs au ninkasi)

plein de belles choses a lyon !


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2007)

ibook99 a dit:


> plein de belles choses a lyon !




Bah oui c'est clair, y a le Pez Nerfs aussi  (enfin si ça existe toujours).

Moi aussi j'ai vu Robert récemment, ça va mieux avec sa hanche mais c'est pas encore ça qu'est ça  

Tout ça pour dire que c'est bien de retenir le nom des groupes et artistes, surtout quand on vient en parler en disant que c'était bien


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah oui c'est clair, y a le Pez Nerfs aussi  (enfin si ça existe toujours).



Cela n'existe plus depuis fin 98 ou 99, il me semble  ...à peu près au moment où le Ninkasi s'est monté.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah oui c'est clair, y a le Pez Nerfs aussi  (enfin si ça existe toujours).



Oh purée c'est le nom que je cherchais de la petite salle où j'avais vu les High Tone y'a .. dix ans !!! Merci :love: 

En effet, elle n'existe plus


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oh purée c'est le nom que je cherchais de la petite salle où j'avais vu les High Tone y'a .. dix ans !!! Merci :love:
> 
> En effet, elle n'existe plus




C'est une salle mythique qui faisait passer assez radicaux. Un vrai bonheur :love:


----------



## ibook99 (27 Avril 2007)

pour jaipatoukompri,
je me soviens du nom !!! en premiere partie de midlake, robert gomez !


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Mai 2007)

Hello
Hier &#224; Milan: Natacha Atlas.
Arriv&#233;s &#224; 20h30 presque personne, genre 20 personnes (le concert comman&#231;ait &#224; 21h). On est entr&#233;s et petit &#224; petit jusqu'&#224; 21h30 la salle s'est remplie, pour etre presque pleine au final.
Le concert &#224; dur&#233; environ deux heures. Il y avait uniquement Natacha, et 4 musiciens. Il semblait y avoir des soucis au niveau du son, car tr&#232;s souvent durant le concert elle faisait des signes &#224; la console, et du coup elle ne semblait pas trop concentr&#233;e sur son concert pendant au moins une heure. Je l'ai trouv&#233; peu souriante, et elle n'a pas trop parl&#233;, ni meme boug&#233;. Ce n'est pas le meilleur concert de Natacha Atlas que j'ai vu. 
On a pu retrouv&#233; aussi ses grands titres, (mon amie la rose, spell on you etc..) mais l'enthousiasme &#233;tait un peu absent, meme aupr&#232;s des musiciens.
Le public a assez dans&#233;, mais je pense que &#231;a aurait pu etre beaucoup mieux.
On ne peut pas etre au top tous les soirs.. 
_*DW*_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

Bon alors mes derniers concerts:

Vedredi dernier (04.05.07), au "Romandie" à Lausanne: Greta Gratos, la "Diva Cosmique".

Je dirais pour résumer que la musique de Greta Gratos a la saveur chimique un peu acide et pétillante des bonbons que l'on mangeait gamins... Genre "tiki" vous connaissez?
C'est un peu écoeurant, un peu artificiel, ça mousse dans la bouche, mais cela a un goût de reviens-y. On ne sait pas vraiment si on aime ou non.
Ben voilà, Greta Gratos c'est sorte de techno-dance régressive qui rappelle le milieu des années 90, à l'époque de "la Bouche", "Coronna" et "Faithless" (le seul groupe qui ait bien vieilli à mon humble avis), pour ne citer qu'eux.
Haaaaa mes premières "boum"... (ben ouais j'avais 10-11 ans  ).
Assez court, je dirais une heure, mais ça suffit largement... Certaines parties en play-back, dommage... mais projection d'images "intéressantes" en arrière-plan... . Jolie robe et coiffure incroyable piquée d'énormes fleurs de lys. 

Les liens:
*Le site officiel (à voir et à écouter)*

*Un article (à lire et à écouter)*


Hier soir: La petite messe solennelle de Rossini. Un choeur, 4 solistes, un piano, un harmonium (pas de d'orchestre)

Je ne suis pas une spécialiste mais voilà ce que je peux en dire:
C'est court: 1h20 environ (ça dépend du tempo que le chef choisi...). Cette oeuvre est pleine de caractère, elle est prenante. Solennelle comme son nom l'indique. Un peu grave certes, mais pas seulement. Il en ressort beaucoup de joie aussi.
Cette messe est formée de toute les parties habituelles : le Kyrie (la partie la plus connue de cette messe, c'est "un de ces trucs que vous avez déjà entendu"), le Gloria, le Gratias, le Domine Deus, etc. Je ne vais pas vous faire le topo.
Je ne suis pas quelqu'un de très religieux et les "qui tollis pecata mundi" ou ce genre de choses ne me parlent que très peu. Néanmoins, la petite messe solennelle de Rossini est "accessible" parce qu'elle est désservie par des harmonies agréables assez "pop" quand on y pense  ... Et puis bon... Rossini c'est un compositeur de l'époque dite "romantique", alors... :love: 

Les liens:
*Un descriptif cette messe (assez complet et facile à lire)*

*Sa vie sur wikipédia*


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Mai 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Bon alors mes derniers concerts:
> 
> Vedredi dernier (04.05.07), au "Romandie" &#224; Lausanne: Greta Gratos, la "Diva Cosmique".
> 
> ...



Ah! Un Tiki, exactement! Voil&#224; le bon mot! :sick:

Marie, tu as oubli&#233; de dire l'essentiel! La bise en fin de soir&#233;e! 

C'est d&#233;gueulasse, moi aussi je veux &#234;tre un mec, et &#234;tre aussi bien mont&#233;e qu'elle/lui. 

Si jamais, je crois que l'entier du concert &#233;tait en play-back, &#233;tant donn&#233; la petite r&#233;v&#233;rence &#224; la fin de chaque titre.  histoire de faire genre comme si on s'&#233;loigne du micro et apr&#232;s hop on revient pour dire un "merci, vous &#234;tes magnifiques". :sleep: 
Je rigole hein, je me suis pas endormie, la bi&#232;re aidant.  

Bon, je vais vous faire part de mon dernier concert en date: &#231;a va faire plaisir &#224; Teo, Les Youngs Gods! Oh joie! Mais heu... honte &#224; moi, je ne connaissais que tr&#232;s peu, seulement de nom et quelques titres &#233;cout&#233;s dans la voiture de mon p&#232;re m'amenant &#224; la "fac". Mais oh joie! (Je suis partie tr&#232;s n&#233;gative, genre, la quarantaine, du rock, suisse qui plus est, non non , c'est pas pour moi.) Mais oh joie! quelle d&#233;couverte! Quel concert! Quel p&#234;che sur sc&#232;ne! Et puis et puis, le plus important, c'est que j'ai vraiment appr&#233;ci&#233; la musique, et que sur cd, &#231;a fait tr&#232;s "suisse", je sais pas comment d&#233;finir "suisse", mais on sent que y a comme un truc de travaill&#233; un peu trop, ou trop soign&#233;, ou c'est peut-&#234;tre ce son "suisse". Bref, je sais pas pourquoi et comment le d&#233;finir ce son "suisse", mais &#231;a le fait en concert, beaucoup plus que sur cd! Allez-y s'ils passent dans votre r&#233;gion!  Ils tiennent un rythme hallucinant sur sc&#232;ne, la foule &#233;tait en d&#233;lire et en sueur!  

Pour la premi&#232;re partie, ce fut &#233;galement une jolie d&#233;couverte, Les poissons autistes. Des jurassiens qui font de la musique space avec des archets sur des guitares &#233;lectriques.   Mouarf.  
Para&#238;t qu'il faut r&#233;-interdire l'absinthe au Jura.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Des jurassiens qui font de la musique space avec des archets sur des guitares électriques.   Mouarf.
> Paraît qu'il faut ré-interdire l'absinthe au Jura.



Tu m'étonnes...

Et oui, tout le concert était en play-back (paraît que c'est courant dans le milieu des dragqueen/trans... Je ne suis pas une spécialiste  ).


----------



## Cricri (16 Mai 2007)

Une idée pour avoir des places pour Prince en aout ?
http://www.3121.com/article_1.html
Ficelle ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Mai 2007)

Hello,
Quelqu'un va voir MUSE &#224; Locarno en Suisse?
_*DW*_


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Une idée pour avoir des places pour Prince en aout ?
> http://www.3121.com/article_1.html
> Ficelle ?



31,2£ la place, ça donne déjà à réfléchir Je suis fan, mais à Londres, je crois que je vais encore passer cette fois-ci 

Et puis, parler d'un *Earth Tour 2007* et faire 21 dates à Londres pour représenter l'Europe, j'appelle ça du foutage de gueule. Quelques dates en France, en Europe du Nord du Sud de l'Ouest et de l'Est aurait été les bienvenues.
Avec tout les respects dus à Son Immensité Pourpre, j'écouterai religieusement à la maison les 500 morceaux du nabot violet (499 pour être précis) en ma possession et ça ira bien comme ça


----------



## FANREM (23 Mai 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins - Paris - Grand Rex /  22 mai 07

Concert archi complet, les billets s&#8217;&#233;taient quasiment vendus dans le quart d&#8217;heure qui a suivi leur mise en vente. Il faut dire que l&#8217;affiche &#233;tait all&#233;chante, puisque c&#8217;est le 1er concert programm&#233; de leur tourn&#233;e mondiale, et leur grand retour apr&#232;s 7 ans d&#8217;absence et la s&#233;paration en 2000. Donc c&#8217;est l&#8217;effervescence aux abords de cin&#233;ma, ca parle anglais &#224; tout va, le public a l&#8217;air d&#8217;&#234;tre particuli&#232;rement connaisseur, et les vendeurs au march&#233; noir  font leur boulot avec un grand sourire, preuve suppl&#233;mentaire de l&#8217;importance de l&#8217;&#233;v&#232;nement.
Personnellement, j&#8217;ai eu une chance &#233;norme, parce que je n&#8217;ai obtenu mon pr&#233;cieux s&#233;same que la veille du concert par tirage au sort. Je suis de plus merveilleusement bien plac&#233; 10&#232;me rang, plein centre. Il n&#8217;y a quasiment que des places num&#233;rot&#233;es - au nombre de 2200 environ.
A 20 h 30 pr&#233;cises, ca commence par une introduction musicale comme on en rencontre de plus en plus souvent. Et c&#8217;est l&#8217;arriv&#233;e sur sc&#232;ne. Du groupe orignal, ne subsistent que Billy Corgan (chanteur/lead guitar) et Jimmy Chamberlain (batteur), et comme on ne change pas un &#233;quipe qui gagne, il y a une bassiste Ginger Reyes (qui ressemble &#224; Elsa Fayer), et un guitariste asiatique Jeff Schroeder - en remplacement respectivement de D&#8217;Arcy et James Iha - presque une copie conforme point pour point. 

D&#232;s le d&#233;but du set, ca commence fort, et les guitares sont distordues &#224; l&#8217;envi. La voix est bien pr&#233;sente, et l&#8217;&#233;quilibre sonore excellent, m&#234;me s&#8217;il y a quelques duret&#233;s dans l&#8217;aigu, certainement dues &#224; la salle. Ils impressionnent sur sc&#232;ne, tout de blanc v&#234;tus, sorte d&#8217;alch&#233;mie entre Nosferatu et Startrek, pour peu, on se croirait &#224; la messe... Ca commence par &#8220;United States&#8221; parfait pour la mise en bouche. Today jou&#233; en 2&#232;me morceau d&#233;clenche une salve d&#8217;applaudissements, et leur assure un respect certain.  D&#232;s le 3&#232;me morceau, ils sont rejoints par une clavi&#233;riste Lisa Harriton - qui a l&#8217;air tr&#232;s mignonne, et dont les formes sont bien mises en valeur par l&#8217;&#233;clairage, mais je m&#8217;&#233;gare. 
 Ensuite, ils encha&#238;nement pas mal de titres du nouvel album, pour arriver &#224;  un d&#233;luge sonore  exp&#233;rimental que j&#8217;ai trouv&#233; quelque peu longuet, et qui sera la seule ombre au tableau. Sur les disons 8 premiers morceaux, je trouve que Jeff est en retrait, comme s&#8217;il faisait all&#233;geance &#224; son mentor, mais maintenant, il s&#8217;est bien mis au diapason - le trac oubli&#233; ? - et il est compl&#232;tement dans le set, et cela s&#8217;entend nettement au son de sa guitare. Il a maintenant l&#8217;assurance d&#8217;un musicien exp&#233;riment&#233;, commence &#224; assurer des solos, et  &#8220;Bullet w butterfly wings&#8221; est interpr&#233;t&#233; d&#8217;une mani&#232;re absolument &#233;norme. Ensuite, nous avons droit &#224; un intervalle plus calme &#224; la guitare acoustique 6, puis 12, puis de nouveau 6 cordes, c&#8217;est beau. Il doivent jouer depuis 1 H 30 et je me dis que c&#8217;est bient&#244;t fini, m&#234;me si je n&#8217;ai pas vu le temps passer. Je suis loin du compte, ils vont encha&#238;ner les morceaux / tubes comme on enfile des perles, piochant le meilleur de Siamese / Mellon, et m&#234;me Adore. Apr&#232;s bien plus  de 2 H de show, ils d&#233;butent l&#8217;intro de &#8220;the End&#8221; des Doors, et je me dis que c&#8217;est la fin, et qu&#8217;ils finissent par une reprise l&#233;gendaire (comme l&#8217;ont fait Oasis, Wolfmother, etc...) - Mais non, ce n&#8217;&#233;tait qu&#8217;une diversion, et ils repartent vite &#224; du Smashing pur et dur, et tout le monde est sur le c.l. Ils vont continuer ainsi nous laissant compl&#232;tement pantois au bout de 2H55 de set, dont 2 rappels. Je n&#8217;avais pas assist&#233; &#224; un concert aussi long depuis, je crois Chicago, il y a de cela 25 ans au moins.

Manifestement, ils ne se sont pas moqu&#233;s de nous, et il y avait un r&#233;el respect entre le groupe et le public. Le concert - qui a d&#8217;ailleurs &#233;t&#233; film&#233; par au moins 5 cam&#233;ras - &#233;tait absolument incontournable, et c&#8217;est un doux euph&#233;misme. Il ont plac&#233; la barre tr&#232;s haut, et je ne vois pas qui pourrait les d&#233;loger de la hauteur stratosph&#233;rique o&#249; ils nous ont emmen&#233;s ce soir. C&#8217;est l&#8217;endroit o&#249; il fallait &#234;tre hier au soir, sans l&#8217;ombre d&#8217;un doute.


----------



## FANREM (29 Mai 2007)

Patti Smith - Olympia /  28 mai 2007

Égérie du rock engagé dans les année 1975, je vois ce soir Patti Smith pour la 3ème fois. Intellectuelle du rock, poétesse dans lâme, amie de la France, elle a été la porte parole dun mouvement qui semble bien décalé avec lépoque actuelle, et ses chanteurs de pacotille / télévision. Ce qui est sur, cest quelle ne sest jamais éloignée dun iota dune trajectoire parfaite, et que sa hargne, sa sincérité ne peuvent souffrir de la moindre contradiction. Elle a été, est et restera à tout jamais droit dans ses bottes (quelle gardera aux pieds dailleurs, contrairement aux autres prestations), question dexigence personnelle. Elle a cela chevillé au plus profond delle même, et si sa carrière musicale a connu des intermèdes divers, elle nous revient toujours telle quon lattendait. La musique, la poésie, lémotion, elle les transpire par tous les pores de sa peau, cela coule dans ses veines.

LOlympia est la salle parfaite pour un tel événement, chargé dhistoire, les photos dans lentrée en témoignent : Brel, Hendrix...

Le set commence à 20 H15, et dès le 1er morceau, tout est parfaitement en place, elle a une voix suave, profonde, elle véhicule des émotions absolues. Elle est réellement hantée, possédée par son job.  Elle crache comme un mangeur de bétel indonésien, et le 1er rang a bien de la chance dêtre séparé par une barrière.  Comment fait elle pour avoir une telle pêche ?  on se dit que le temps na pas de prise sur elle. Mais dès le 3ème morceau, lorsquelle doit lire un extrait dun poème, on se rend compte quelle doit absolument porter des lunettes pour arriver à ses fins. Ouf, elle est comme nous. Ca démarre donc très classiquement, et cest absolument parfait.. :love:

Les reprises qui émaillent le dernier album commencent avec un hommage appuyé pour fêter les 40 ans de la sortie du mythique Sergent Peppers le 1er juin crois je me rappeler,, dont elle reprend Within you without you sans laspect oriental, mais de bonne facture. Cela continue avec  le Pastime Paradise de Stevie Wonder, et se poursuit avec  la version du White Rabbit (une merveille absolue cette chanson) dont elle détournera le final - par excès de champignons ? La salle reprend en chur le Feed your head. Grandiose

Sensuit une version très rock de Because the night, il fallait le faire comme enchaînement, puis les Doors... Elle se paye le luxe de descendre au contact du 1er rang, et serre des mains à tout va, un vraie star... et tout cela nous emmène à un énorme Gloria des Them - un classique de son répertoire - repris en chur par la salle conquise et debout, et qui conclut la 1ère partie du set.

Je ne peux passer le fait quentre temps,  elle nous a gratifié dun délire absolu sur son arrivée en bus, se retrouvant prisonnière comme dans un sous marin,  lexploration de Paris souterrain, du Louvre,  pour finir couverte dexcréments... puis plus tard ému avec une histoire vraie impliquant un médecin palestinien sauvant la vie dun enfant... et dédiant sa chanson aux parents qui ont eu la douleur de perdre un enfant... 

Mais revenons à la musique
Un rappel commencé en acoustique, poursuivi par un Rock n roll nigger poignant et bien rock, et le set se conclut par Helpless de C, S, N & Y.  Tout le monde est tout sourire, que ce soit la salle ou la scène, ca fait vraiment plaisir, et cest un grand moment à partager.

Les lumières se rallument à 22 h 10, et cest ive been high de R.E.M qui remplit la salle. Cest dune justesse absolue, on est allé très très très haut ce soir. Les USA nous ont envoyé leur plus beau missile, et personne ne sen plaindra. Elle rejoue ce soir à Paris, ne ratez surtout pas ça, surtout quelle change de répertoire tous les soirs.

En bonus, un petit reportage sur elle dans la matinale de Canal + ce matin

http://idisk.mac.com/jfdenizot/Public/Patti.mov


----------



## FANREM (7 Juin 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs - Olympia mardi 5 juin 2007

2&#232;me album pour le groupe de Leeds, aur&#233;ol&#233; de 3 titres dont celui de meilleur groupe  live aux awards 2006, et dont le nom fait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; une &#233;quipe de foot sud africaine. Naturellement, la tourn&#233;e promo passe par la France, et c&#8217;est donc l&#8217;Olympia qui a &#233;t&#233; choisi ce soir, un Olympia loin d&#8217;&#234;tre rempli lorsque Good Shoes entame son set, un set pro, mais pas enthousiasmant. Il faut dire que tout le monde attend les stars de la soir&#233;e, et lorsqu&#8217;ils p&#233;n&#232;trent sur sc&#232;ne, tout est absolument rempli. il y a des gens de tous &#226;ges, et l&#8217;ambiance est apparemment festive. 

D&#232;s l&#8217;entame par &#8220;Everyday I love you less and less&#8221;, tube implacable, .le ton est donn&#233;. ils sont en forme, et m&#234;me si le son est loin d&#8217;&#234;tre parfait, ils ont la p&#234;che, et les fatigues de la tourn&#233;e pr&#233;c&#233;dente sont oubli&#233;es. Ca balance sec, et tous les tubes vont y passer, m&#234;me si ceux du 1er album semblent plus connus, &#8220;Ruby&#8221; ou &#8220;Angry mob&#8221; font un effet certain, et le final sur &#8220;Oh my god&#8221; est conforme &#224; ce que leur r&#233;putation sc&#233;nique laissait entrevoir.

Alors concert parfait, me direz vous, eh bien pas tout &#224; fait. 

Autant lorsque je les avais vus &#224; la Cigale, l&#8217;ambiance dans la salle &#233;tait au top avec pogos, flot ininterrompu de spectateurs sur la sc&#232;ne, se concluant par un  jet dans la foule de Ricky Wilson (chanteur), ce soir et malgr&#233; les efforts du m&#234;me RW, la mayonnaise a quelque peu de mal &#224; prendre. Pas de leur faute, ils se d&#233;m&#232;nent comme des diables, mais le public est curieusement &#233;tonnamment sage/passif, et malgr&#233; les incitations a taper dans les mains, les va et viens incessants sur sc&#232;ne, les sauts continus, et l&#8217;escalade des barri&#232;res devant la sc&#232;ne, rien de ceci ne d&#233;clenche v&#233;ritablement l&#8217;hyst&#233;rie habituelle. Probl&#232;me de langue, d&#8217;&#226;ge, je n&#8217;ai pas la r&#233;ponse. J&#8217;ai aussi moyennement aim&#233; les jeux de lumi&#232;re, en particulier le fait qu'&#224; la fin de chaque morceau, les lumi&#232;res crachent tellement qu&#8217;on se croirait en plein cagnard au 14 juillet. Dernier point, avec 2 albums &#224; leur compteur, ils auraient pu jouer 1/4 d&#8217;heure de plus

Au final, un concert qui aurait du &#234;tre au top, et qui n&#8217;a &#233;t&#233; que bon, manquait pas grand chose pourtant. La prochaine fois avec un 3&#232;me album ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Kaiser Chiefs - Olympia mardi 5 juin 2007
> 
> 2ème album pour le groupe de Leeds, auréolé de 3 titres dont celui de meilleur groupe  live aux awards 2006, et dont le nom fait référence à une équipe de foot sud africaine. N



CQFD

avec ça on est beaux !!!


----------



## FANREM (8 Juin 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> avec ça on est beaux !!!


Et avec ca ? Ca va mieux   

Who - Bercy 6 juin 2007

Une légende, ce soir jallais voir une légende, de ceux qui ont marqué votre enfance durablement. Donc, lorsque je pénètre dans Bercy assez vide, à 20 h pour un concert programmé à 20 h 30, je suis extrêmement surpris : il ny a pas de fosse, je navais jamais vu cela à un concert ici. Imaginez des rangées de fauteuils jusquà la scène, des hôtesses de placement partout, incroyable...

A lheure précise, cest the Cult qui entame. Je les avais laissés en jabot, rock planant, et cest la bonne, que dis je lexcellente surprise. Ils nous délivrent un rock à guitare, lourd, dense et de fort belle facture. Le guitariste Billy Duffy nous sort des solos que ne renierait pas Mike Mc Ready par exemple, et cest à la fois beau et très pro. La guitare pleure, se distord avec une maîtrise absolue, ian Asbury au chant assure bien, si jajoute à cela que le batteur nest pas en reste, et frappe à mort sur ses fûts, le tableau est complet. Signe qui ne trompe pas, le son est déjà très très fort, mais dune qualité excellente. Ca a du bosser dur aux balances. Malheureusement,  je ne suis pas sûr que le public ait bien pris compte lintérêt et la qualité de leur prestation, mais jai trouvé celle ci absolument excellente. Ca commence on ne peut mieux. Ils ont joué 40 min, mais jen aurais bien repris plus

Les Who arrivent une vingtaine de minutes plus tard, et cest une réelle ovation qui les accueille. 1er morceau i can't explain, annonce clairement la couleur. Cest brut, très très fort, et cest suivi après un titre  de Substitute du même acabit.  La scène est magnifique renforcée par 3 écrans géants dont les images se mettent à danser dans tous les sens : Cest un vrai retour en arrière avec des vidéos des membres du groupe alors quils étaient tout jeunes , Keith Moon tout souriant et vraiment bien allumé, des images de tous les festivals aujourdhui mythiques cette période... On se rend rapidement compte que celle-ci navait rien à envier à aujourdhui avec des scènes de batailles de rues terribles entre Mods et Rockers, et ca ne jouait pas dans la dentelle. Des bandes armées de toutes sortes dinstruments quon imagine déjà bien imbibées, ca bastonnait dur déjà, et Sid Vicious (visible furtivement) était encore vivant. 

Donc, si jusque là, les morceaux sont courts, et que Pete a entamé une série de moulinets qui ont fait sa réputation, même si son age transparait dans le fait  quil néxécute plus de sauts sur scène. Ren que du très classique donc... mais dès quils abordent en 4ème titre un extrait dernier album, lambiance tombe quelque peu, et javoue honnêtement en lavoir jamais écouté. Cest un peu long, mais Behind blue eyes remet les choses en place, et cest  salué comme le 1er repère fort de la parrt du public Les jeux déclairage sont somptueux, mêlant harmonieusement des images, avec des éclats de néon, flashs de toute nature. Par moment, on se croirait dans Matrix, grandiose et bien adapté à cette salle.. Pour la musique ensuite, ca continue un peu à ce rythme, et lorsque lon aborde Quadrophenia (bof), entrecoupé par un hommage à Elvis - que Roger avoue écouter depuis lage de 11 ans, sur la radio de sa grand mère - je trouve personnellement que ca manque un peu de densité, mais les images sont parlantes, puis lambiance remonte nettement avec des titres béton Who are you My generation the kids are alright, pour se terminer en apothéose sur Wont Get fooled again. 
Mention particulière a Zak Starkey, pour qui succéder à KM nest pas évident. Il sacquitte parfaitement de sa tâche, et la meilleure preuve de son intégration réussie dans le groupe est que la boutique vend des accessoires a son nom. Sinon, autre bonne nouvelle, Pete joue enfin bien de la guitare, et de plus avec émotion, et même si les Who deviennent une affaire de famille avec son frère Simon à la guitare, on leur pardonnera bien volontiers.

Un rappel classique : un acoustique, puis Pinball Wizard, puis les premières notes See me, feel me... la salle est maintenant debout, et ils reçoivent une acclamation sincère et prolongée qui leur fait manifestement très plaisir. Les travées crient Who Who Who, ca résonne dans tout Bercy... Un dernier acoustique entre Rd et PT et cest fini.


----------



## FANREM (9 Juin 2007)

Maximo Park - 8 juin 2007 au Bataclan

J'adore ce groupe scéniquement, et j'en avais déjà parlé dans ce fil. Le chanteur Paul Smith est vraiment très charismatique sur scène, et c'a a été un véritable exploit que de se dépenser autant dans une salle surchauffée. Si je rajoute à cela que le claviériste Lukas Wooller a une présence sénique aussi très remarquable, et que les autres musiciens sont bons, le tableau est presque complet.
Pas de discours aujourd'hui, je suis conquis sans aucune réserve du début à la fin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici la liste complète du set (et dans l'ordre). Que du très très bon enchainé quasiment sans aucun temps mort : un exploit

Girls who play guitars / Now i'm all over the shop / A fortnight's time / Graffitti / Parisian skies / Our velocity / I want you to stay / By the momument / Books from boxes / Kiss you better / Karaoke plays / Russian litterature / Apply some pressure / Nosebleed / Signal and sign / Unshockable / Limassol / Sounsblasted and set free / Going missing
dont les 2 dernières en rappel

Le site officiel du groupe (et il y a plein de videos sur you tube) :
http://www.maximopark.com/index.php


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2007)

Pour les fans des Who, on peut acheter pas mal d'articles dont des Dvd de leur tournée mondiale sur ce site (dont Paris)
http://www.themusic.com/ , et je crois même que les bénéfices sont reversés à une oeuvre humanitaire


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2007)

Hier en fin d'après-midi, la garrigue à l'ombre d'un mas dans les Corbières catalanes, pas de vent pour une fois . Dans le mas, sculptures et peintures, devant l'apéro, les gens qui arrivent qu'on rencontre au hasard des concerts de jazz. Et nous qui finission un week-end entre très vieux copains toujours aussi heureux de se retrouver.

Derrière : la caillasse, la garrigue, les vignes ; sur les côtés les crêtes blanches et grises des Corbières, le monde secret d'une vallées perdue en arrière de la plaine avec l'amer du château d'Opoul sur son plateau. Devant : le trio Humair-Monniot-Muvien en plein air devant un vieux mur.

Des concerts dont on se dit simplement : pourvu qu'on en ait d'autres du même tonneau.


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2007)

Tout va bien.

Ola Kala ou Les Arts Sauts dans leur dernière et ultime création.
Ballet aérien, athlétique, sensuel et poétique. Au son d'un quatuor à dominante violon et violoncelle, perché tout près des acrobates, en haut de la structure métallique.
Pluie de magnésite qui fait briller le filet protecteur. Dessous, des transats, et nous les yeux rivés sur ces 15 hommes et femmes volant(e)s, leurs ombres chinoises en écho sur la toile du chapiteau. 

Leur dernière création donc 
Dites, les suisses, ils sont à Lauzanne au théâtre de Vidy du 11 au 22 septembre. Ne les ratez pas


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2007)

Vous connaissez &#233;meute visuelle et les clips des concerts &#224; emporter de la blogotheque ?
Y'a du pas mal, l&#224;-dedans.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2007)

J'ai été voir, à la dernière minute ce vendredi, Ellen Allien & Apparat en live au festival des Ardentes de Liège :love: :love: :love: et le lendemain Birdy Nam Nam 

C'était pas prévu puis un pass 4 jours m'est miraculeusement tombé entre les mains :love: :love: :love: (y a des tites photos et des extraits audios/vidéos bien qu'un peu pourris sur mon blog aussi) 

Une seule chose à dire : de la balle complète :style:


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tout va bien.
> 
> Ola Kala ou Les Arts Sauts dans leur dernière et ultime création.
> Ballet aérien, athlétique, sensuel et poétique. Au son d'un quatuor à dominante violon et violoncelle, perché tout près des acrobates, en haut de la structure métallique.
> ...


J'ai ma place!


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Juillet 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
je suis encore tout endormi apr&#232;s une soir&#233;e completement d&#233;di&#233;e au concert de Muse &#224; l'arene anthique de V&#233;rona.. WOW! 
J'habite en Italie depuis un certain temps maintenant et je n'avais pas encore eu l'occasion de voir ce lieu mythique:








Donc comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, voir un concert dans ces gradins est tout simplement magique, surtout si vous etes dingue du groupe en question et que celui ci se met en 4 pour etre &#224; la hauteur du lieu du concert!

Hier soir c'&#233;tait du tr&#232;s grand Muse, avec pas mal de chansons du dernier album, et quelques anciennes qui faisaient vraiment frissonner, genre Unintended, Bliss, New Born.. etc..

Samedi dernier j'avais d&#233;j&#224; vu leur concert &#224; Locarno (autre endroit superbe-voir les photos dans ce meme fil), mais &#224; cot&#233; de l'arene de Verona, meme la Piazza Grande de Locarno semblait bien triste.. d'ailleurs le groupe lui meme ne jouait clairement pas au meme niveau qu'hier!

Faites vous plaisir, allez voir Muse au plus vite!

_*DW*_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Vu deux fois sur cette tourn&#233;e. C'est vraiment le concert et le groupe &#224; voir cette ann&#233;e !!! Je confirme. En plus dans ce lieu, &#231;a devait &#234;tre magique&#8230;


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Juillet 2007)

Ce soir c'&#233;tait les Pet shop Boys.. Endroit tr&#232;s chouette.. une sorte de parc d'une immense villa, avec un chapiteau. Toutes les places sont assises, mais en l'espace de 10 secondes tout le monde s'est lev&#233; et est rest&#233; debout jusqu'&#224; la fin tellement l'ambiance &#233;tait chaude!

Je pensais qu'ils allaient jouer leurs derniers albums, ceux que personne connait..( en effet, qui connait ce qu'ont fait les Pet Shop Boys apr&#232;s leurs hits des 80's?), et puis non! Ils ont enchain&#233;s TOUT leurs tubes des ann&#233;es 80/90, sans en oublier un.. Go West, It's a sin, Rent, Always on my mind etc etc..

Il y a avait un jeu de lumi&#232;re et de video trop beau, plein de chor&#233;graphies. Je suis ressorti du concert vraiment content de ma soir&#233;e


----------



## Cricri (19 Juillet 2007)

Prince Montreux Aftershow
http://mpffffhhhh.com/17072007013.mp4


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Prince Montreux Aftershow
> http://mpffffhhhh.com/17072007013.mp4



Tu y &#233;tais?... 

Ma parole qu'est-ce que j'aurais voulu &#234;tre au concert... et &#224; l'after surprise &#224; 3h du mat'! A 10 bornes de chez moi...  Mais les billets sont partis... vite.


----------



## Cricri (19 Juillet 2007)

Non mais je vais aux concerts et aux afters du 24 et 25 aout à Londres


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2007)

Vendredi soir au Montreux Jazz Festival. Keren Ann, Erik Truffaz (avec Ed Harcourt) et Abd Al Malik.

Tout d'abord, Keren Ann. Perso, je connaissais un peu, de nom, et pour l'avoir entendue &#224; quelques reprises. J'avais achet&#233; son dernier album en vue du concert. Dommage qu'elle communique et qu'elle parle assez peu avec le public entre ses morceaux. Mais elle &#233;tait l&#224; malgr&#233; tout. C'&#233;tait plaisant et agr&#233;able.

Ensuite, une d&#233;couverte pour moi, Erik Truffaz. L&#224; aussi, son nom ne m'&#233;tait pas inconnu, mais je ne suis pas autrement int&#233;ress&#233; (&#224; tort) par les trompettistes. Il &#233;tait accompagn&#233; d'un jeune chanteur anglais pour quelques chansons, Ed Harcourt. Et de Nya pour le premier morceau du concert, _Trippin' the Lovelight Fantastic_. Je viens d'ailleurs d'acheter le dernier album d'Erik Truffaz, pour me replonger et essayer de retrouver cette belle ambiance feutr&#233;e du concert.

Finalement, et ce pourquoi j'&#233;tais &#224; cette longue soir&#233;e, Abd Al Malik. Beaucoup d'&#233;change avec le public, un concert de deux heures environ, plusieurs rappels. Avec un chanteur sans aucun doute tr&#232;s heureux d'&#234;tre au Montreux Jazz Festival. Erik Truffaz est r&#233;apparu pour accompagner Abd Al Malik sur quelques titres. Le m&#233;lange des genres, y a pas &#224; dire, &#231;a du bon.

On peut dire ce qu'on veut sur le Montreux Jazz, que c'est cher, que c'est si, que c'est &#231;a. Les concerts sont, la plupart du temps, d'excellente qualit&#233;, avec de belles surprises &#224; la cl&#233;. Et des &#233;motions aussi.


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Juillet 2007)

Ce samedi au Festival des Vieilles Charrues . Suis arrivé avec le beau temp, faisant rétrécir la couche de boue présente sur tout le site à 10 cm d'épaisseur seulement.  On m'avait pas prévenu j'ai ruiné une paire de pompes. Entendu de loin le fils Lennon, pas que ce qui passe à la radio me donne des envie de cramer des peluches, mais yavait apero. Donc je n'ai pas pu juger :/ Restait à voir Bryan Ferry, Herman Düne (trèès bon) habillé en Jesus pour l'occasion, {T}ékël avec deux petits gars qui balançaient des watt à fond les ballons, chouette mais vite lassant. Sinon Tryo, égal à eux même, avec la présence innopinnée de Bernard Lavilliers sur leur scène pour 2 chansons, et pour finir une petite heure d'Emilie Simon :love: :love: qu'a pas arrêté d'envoyer du végétal miraculeux.
De quoi reprendre la route le coeur léger pour affronter la flotte, la nuit, le brouillard et les loups.

Vous reste la journée de demain pour voir Sinaed O'Connor, entre autre.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vendredi soir au Montreux Jazz Festival. Keren Ann, Erik Truffaz (avec Ed Harcourt) et Abd Al Malik.
> 
> Ensuite, une découverte pour moi, Erik Truffaz. Là aussi, son nom ne m'était pas inconnu, mais je ne suis pas autrement intéressé (à tort) par les trompettistes. Il était accompagné d'un jeune chanteur anglais pour quelques chansons, Ed Harcourt. Et de Nya pour le premier morceau du concert, _Trippin' the Lovelight Fantastic_. Je viens d'ailleurs d'acheter le dernier album d'Erik Truffaz, pour me replonger et essayer de retrouver cette belle ambiance feutrée du concert.



Je me permet juste une remarque: le site officiel d'Ed Harcourt est www.edharcourt.com .
Celui que tu cites est le mien: site non-officiel mais francophone et plus fourni en informations.   

Sinon j'ai vu Keren Ann, Erik Truffaz (et Ed Harcourt) et Abd Al Malik à Bruxelles (festival) et l'ambiance était exceptionnelle.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je me permet juste une remarque: le site officiel d'Ed Harcourt est www.edharcourt.com .
> Celui que tu cites est le mien: site non-officiel mais francophone et plus fourni en informations.



Comme quoi hein... 



richarddeux a dit:


> Sinon j'ai vu Keren Ann, Erik Truffaz (et Ed Harcourt) et Abd Al Malik à Bruxelles (festival) et l'ambiance était exceptionnelle.



Je crois que c'est ça oui.   Un extrait du concert d'Erik Truffaz. Et une petite interview d'Abd Al Malik à Montreux.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois que c'est &#231;a oui.   Un extrait du concert d'Erik Truffaz. Et une petite interview d'Abd Al Malik &#224; Montreux.



Sur le site du Festival de Montreux, tu trouveras des photos de la soir&#233;e du 20.

Merci pour les liens.  

NB: j'en profite pour faire du pros&#233;lytisme mais si tu souhaites d&#233;couvrir ce que fait *Ed Harcourt* en solo, il y a une section musique sur mon forum (section r&#233;serv&#233;e aux membres).  

Sinon, il y a les vid&#233;os sur mon site d&#233;di&#233; &#224; ce chanteur.
Pour l'adresse: voir ma signature. 

Il y a aussi le site MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/edwardharcourt


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> une petite heure d'Emilie Simon :love: :love: qu'a pas arrêté d'envoyer du végétal miraculeux.
> De quoi reprendre la route le coeur léger pour affronter la flotte, la nuit, le brouillard et les loups.



Héhé... J'irai l'écouter (et la regarder...) ce soir aux Francofolies de Spa. 

Sinon, rien de bien excitant cette année au village Francofou... Sttellla, bien entendu, égal à lui-même et toujours un chouette moment. Et puis hier soir le "collectif" Freaksville avec Raoul Reyers en Monsieur Loyal pour présenter Jacques Duvall (excellent), Juan D'Oultremont (qui nous a fait un numéro déjanté comme à son habitude en hurlant deux ou trois blues aux textes subversifs avec notamment un appel pour aider les daltonniens qu'on laisse tomber comme des vieilles chaussettes et, pour illustrer ses dires, il étale les drapeaux belges, wallons et flamands imprimés en noir et blanc  ). Il y avait aussi Sophie Galet "la chanteuse la plus envoutante au sud du sillon Sambre-et-Meuse" dixit Raoul Reyers  ; Brian Carney à oublier au plus vite; King Lee pour un morceau hip-hop pas mal orchestré. Pi surtout Miam Monster Miam avec des extraits de "L'homme Libellule", son dernier album "très réussi" selon lui-même. 

L'humour présent sur scène, le niveau intellectuel des participants et la qualité du groove faisaient ressembler d'autres concerts à des pantalonnades grotesques.  

Non, vraiment, Freaksville: la toute belle surprise du festival.


----------



## Nexka (29 Juillet 2007)

Il y a quelques semaines je suis allée voir Manu Chao sur sa tournée Nord Américaine. C'est du Manu Chao :love: Vraiment pas mal du tout, il a mit le feu. 

Et jeudi dernier, j'ai vu un petit nouveau groupe qui vient de se former, ils s'appellent La gendarmerie.....:mouais:   Euh pardon :rose: ... The Police!! C'était oaw! ... 
Seul regret.. J'aurais aimé que Sting porte son costume de The Dune. :rateau:


----------



## paradize (11 Août 2007)

Encorrrr, encorrrrr (comme dirait mon neveu de 2 ans, Léo)....


Il y à une foire au vin à Colmar, et chaque soir, il y à un concert : ce soir, c'était Polnargé (pardon, Polnareff Michel) à Colmar (Haut-Rhin). Dernière date de leur tournée, ze tour 2007.

Mardi, je verrais Mika, mais ce sera pour plus tard...

Donc, Michel à commencé le concert avec une boutade : Je reviendrais ds 34 ans, comme ça, ça laissera le temps à d'autres pour me copier..... Je l'ai trouvé, moi, son "copieur". Mon neveu de 2 ans, justement.... Et d'ici 2041, il aura grandi.....

Y'a un craquage sur la chanson, y'a qu'un cheveux sur la tête  à Mathieu. Il commence à chanter, et là, d'un coup, il s'arrête.... Presque tous ces musiciens, et ses choristes se sont ramenés sur scène avec une perruque blonde et les lunettes. Gros éclat de rires générales...  :love: 

Sinon, l'orchestrations, et tout ça, rien à redire, c'était tout parfait..........

Big up au choriste blessé au genoux, qui à tenu tout le concert avec des béquilles...

Je vais faire des beaux rêves mwa........


----------



## chim (11 Août 2007)

Michel Polnareff est, et il restera le meilleur Michel Polnareff de sa g&#233;n&#233;ration.

45 euros la place (m'en fous j'ai pas pay&#233, 2 batteurs, 2 claviers, 2 guitaristes, 1 bassiste, 4 choristes, le staff technique et un producteur (Gilbert Coullier). Une directrice artistique (qui va sortir un bouquin), 150 paires de lunettes dans le public.

Michel Polnareff, c'est une &#233;norme, une gigantesque machine de guerre.

Michel Polnareff, c'est le pacha. Sa tourn&#233;e, c'est son vaisseau; son public, c'est ses moussaillons.

Arrangements de fou sur le bal des laze. A cot&#233;, le live at the Roxy, c'est un playmobil dans un &#233;vier.

Bref, j'ai vu une l&#233;gende en concert, et ca fait bien plaisir. Merci Pupuce (&#8593


----------



## Cricri (1 Septembre 2007)

Prince, Londres, AfterShows du 24 (25 matin) et 28 (29 matin) aout. La claque!


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2007)

un descriptif un peu plus long ? :love: Ce serait excellent pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde, j'ai été voir vendredi dernier la "Face cachée du Soleil" sur le bassin de Neptune au Château de Versailles. Plus rien à voir avec les trucs gnangnan de quand j'étais gamin.
Spectacle très moderne, une musique étonnante, un feu d'artifice à couper le souffle et quel décort.


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2007)

Merci Backcat, je ne peux m&#234;me plus bouler cricri si j'ai envie parce que tu effaces trop vite. D&#233;tends-toi, tes dents sont trop serr&#233;es...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Les fils &#224; coups de boules sont interdits mon cher Maousse&#8230; Tu l'as &#233;crit de ta main dans la licence IV de ce bar 
Et je suis on ne peut plus d&#233;tendu  Envoie lui un mp enflamm&#233; toi aussi, tu verras, je suis certain que &#231;a lui fera encore plus plaisir.


----------



## Cricri (4 Septembre 2007)

Quel message perso?
Si je voulais faire un truc perso ça se saurait


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Ton message m'ennuie, mais je le laisse pour que mon ami Maousse puisse faire ce qu'il a &#224; faire&#8230; :sleep: Bonne nuit.


----------



## Cricri (4 Septembre 2007)

Ah mon avis vous êtes un peu trop malins   Bonne nuit!


----------



## NED (1 Octobre 2007)

Bon alors pendant que certains buvaient des breuvages Macg&#233;en au Lou pascalou, moi je suis all&#233; voir THE POLICE en concert au stade de France Samedi soir.

Premi&#232;re partie *FICTIONPLANE*.
Le groupe du Fil de Sting ! Bon le petiot &#224; carrement la m&#234;me voix que son p&#232;re, il est aussi bassiste. Ils sont trois &#233;vidament. Un batteur exellent et un grateux qui assure bien.
Du tallent en plus avec des morceaux bien p&#233;chus et qui manquent pas d'originalit&#233; vu le background du chanteur.

Ensuite, bah...heu : LE TOP DU TOP !
Que dire,







Une pure &#233;motion, du r&#233;gal en branche, bref...c'est toute mon adolescence qui remonte devant moi.






Steward Copeland n'a pas perdu la main, m&#234;me si il a des lunettes, il est toujours MAGISTRAL. De plus, beaucoup de morceaux ont &#233;t&#233;s retravaill&#233;s pour cette tourn&#233;e c'est pourquoi nous avons vu Copeland voltiger de sa batterie &#224; ses racks de gongs et percus diverses et vari&#233;es, xylophones, cloches et symbales...Tip Top !

Sting nous bien barratin&#233; en fran&#231;ais, beaucoup de participation du public : le h&#233;o Ioo ect...&#224; la Police quoi..que du bonheur. Il s'est fait chier &#224; retapper sa vieille basse des d&#233;but du groupe qui est toute bouff&#233;e, mais avec des cordes neuves, c'est le Vrai son Police, bravo.






Du travail, des morceaux revisit&#233;s, des surprises. Un superbe habillage graphique sans en mettre plein la gueule.
J'&#233;tais pas super bien plac&#233; mais le son &#233;tait parfait !

J'usqu'au fameux ROXANE !
80 000 personnes debout en train de chanter &#224; s'en casser la voix, j'&#233;tais &#233;mu...:rose: 






MERCI encore les 3 lascard !
Je suis content de vous avoir vu pour de la vraie...car je ne sais pas si l'occasion se reproduira.


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2007)

Ça n'aura lieu qu'une fois, ça se passera demain, c'est pour les parisiens de la Nuit Blanche.
Ne le ratez pas, si ça veut bien, ça sera une expérience artistique autant qu'une prouesse technique, c'est le Géant des Olympiades.
Allez-y, ouvrez grand vos yeux et vos oreilles, et racontez-nous après.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2007)

Plusieurs concerts ces temps...

Dimanche soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miossec aux Docks &#224; Lausanne... 

Super concert, perso je le voyais pour la premi&#232;re fois en live. Il &#233;tait relativement sobre...  Deux rappels, et les classiques... _La facture d'&#233;lectricit&#233;_, _Maman_, _Non non je ne suis plus soul_, etc. 

Et une reprise de Bashung...

[DM]AOAyCXE3Z7CmPn5xd[/DM]​
En premi&#232;re partie, Val&#233;rie Leulliot (Autour de Lucie). Sympathique, mais peut-&#234;tre un peu court pour donner un avis.

Et samedi y a une semaine... Stereo Total...  super ambiance tout &#231;a. Wir Tanzen im 4-Eck, wir tanzen konzentriert....


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2007)

Beaucoup de concerts sur les 3 semaines de Jazzèbre. Impossible de tout citer, alors quelques-uns parmi les plus réussis sans prétendre à l'exhaustivité :

Jeanne Added et Vincent Courtois, le violoncelle et la voix pour ce qui est, sinon l'essence du jazz, du moins un de ses moteurs : inventer de la musique à partir d'autres musiques, que ce soit du Brassens ou du Lou Reed ou une vieille chanson d'enfance comme "le roi a fait battre tambour".

Echoes of Spring de François Raulin et Stéphane Oliva avec Christophe Monniot, Hélène Labarrière, Laurent Dehors. Là encore, en partant des thèmes des années 20-30 (Willie the lion smith, Fats Waller, etc.), inventer la musique d'aujourd'hui. Et le plaisir de voir des musiciens s'appuyer l'un sur l'autre pour être  à la fois eux-même irréductiblement singuliers et ensemble. (Le disque sortira au premier jour du printemps 2008, à ne pas rater).

Et puis, Collignon avec Portal ; Moniot et Spanyi, le Dar Trio mêlant l'Afrique d'Adrame et le jazz de Raulin et Avenel avec la même réussite que le quintet de Oliva et Raulin ; la force tranquille de Lionel Loueke, etc.

Plein d'autres histoires musicales, de dégustations de vins et de pique-nique


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2007)

Hier soir, J&#233;r&#233;mie Kisling en solo, &#224; Vevey. Ambiance tr&#232;s intimiste dans un petit th&#233;&#226;tre-caveau, qui peut accueillir moins d'une centaine de personnes. 

Presque l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de ses deux albums chant&#233;s, &#224; la guitare et au piano. Plus quelques reprises, dont &#233;videmment _La Javanaise_ qu'il interpr&#232;te souvent en concert. Puis le po&#232;me d'Aragon _L'Encore_, magnifiquement mis en musique et chant&#233; par Kisling.

_Faut-il qu&#8217;un jour le chant finisse
Le temps va-t-il tant&#244;t changer
Et comme oiseaux se d&#233;sunissent
Se d&#233;faire le c&#339;ur que j&#8217;ai
Avant l&#8217;avenir et l&#8217;averse
Avant notre histoire effac&#233;e
Avant que le soleil disperse
Aux vitres nos noms enlac&#233;s

Une minute une minute
Avant que soient partis les gens
Rappelez les joueurs de fl&#251;tes
Jetez-leur des pi&#232;ces d&#8217;argent
Qu&#8217;encore une fois retentisse
La musique de nos amours
Avant qu&#8217;au loin s&#8217;an&#233;antissent
Les derniers bruits du dernier jour_

Egalement quelques nouveaux morceaux de son prochain album, qui augurent que du bon pour la suite. 

La set list pour les connaisseurs...

_L&#224; o&#249;
Le bon moment
Le ours et la hirondelle
La liste
J'suis plus jaloux j'm'en fous
Carambar
Des ronds dans l'eau, histoire d'un canard
Les courants d'air
Je guide tes pas
Horizon grill&#233; (lumi&#232;res &#233;teintes dans toute la salle. Nuit noire.)
Les abeilles
L'Encore
Anti-Mati&#232;re
Petite nature
Le bonnet
Alice
Ordinaire
Rendez-vous courtois
Les &#233;toiles_

Premier rappel...
_La Javanaise
Savon liquide
T'es t&#234;tue toi_

Deuxi&#232;me rappel
_Teddy Bear_


----------



## macaronique (6 Novembre 2007)

Ben vous savez que je suis allée au concert de Jérémie Kisling l'an dernier. Ce que je n'ai pas dit, c'est qu'il y a eu un chanteur rigolo en première partie. Et moi, j'aime les chansons marrantes, j'en ai des milliers. Alors ce weekend j'ai fait tout à l'envers.

Vendredi soir je suis allée au concert de Jérémie Kisling, j'ai adoré, mais WebO en a déjà posté, et c'est lui l'expert.  Je vais faire semblant que mon weekend était un grand concert avec Kisling en première partie et un grand entracte chez moi. L'acte principal c'était Toufo, et le vernissage de son premier album, au Chat Noir de Carouge. Il a chanté plusieurs chansons que j'ai reconnues de l'autre concert, ainsi que d'autres que je ne connaissais pas, mais c'est fort probable que vous n'en connaissez aucune alors pas besoin de préciser lesquelles.

Il chant souvent des animaux, un peu comme Jérémie Kisling, mais seulement un peu.  Par exemple, au lieu de Le ours et la hirondelle, il chant Le pneu et le hérisson.   Il ponctue le concert des chansons courtes, souvent si courte que je ne comprends rien, mais il faut bien rigoler quand même. Il joue à la guitare, au clavier, et à la pince à linge :love: alors qu'un nouveau copain Bertrand Blessing l'accompagne à la contrebasse (et à la petite pince à linge.) Je pense que ça donne une petite idée du style du concert.  

Puisque c'était le vernissage de l'album, j'ai acheté l'album. C'est bien, mais je suis un petit peu déçue parce qu'il a chanté tant de chansons en live qui ne figurent pas sur l'album. Y compris les chansons courtes que j'aimerais bien réécouter. Il faut le voir en concert.  (En tout cas c'est plus facile d'acheter l'album comme ça.)

D'ailleurs, j'ai cru voir un mec avec un T-shirt « Mackinside » mais c'était "Rock or cie"


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2007)

http://www.3121.com/blog/?p=111
Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste &#224; faire... M&#234;me Backcat peut le faire!  

http://www.3121.com/jam/index.html


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2007)

pitin, &#231;a serait bien cool de nous aider ouaip  (merci pour le lien )


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> http://www.3121.com/blog/?p=111
> Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste &#224; faire&#8230;


Ben non : je ne passe pas mon temps &#224; cliquer sur des liens non comment&#233;s  et je ne pense pas &#234;tre le seul. &#199;a ne prend pas beaucoup plus de temps de rajouter une ligne de pr&#233;sentation du genre :
&#171; Si vous aimez Prince et souhaitez que le prochain lieu de sa tourn&#233;e soit Paris r&#233;pondez au sondage suivant ! &#187;.

Et en plus &#231;a pr&#233;serve mon temps.

La prochaine fois qu&#8217;un membre balance un lien sans commentaire (r&#233;dig&#233; en bon fran&#231;ais) : il gicle temporairement de la discussion.




Cricri a dit:


> M&#234;me Backcat peut le faire!


_
no comment_


----------



## Cricri (7 Novembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben non : je ne passe pas mon temps à cliquer sur des liens non commentés  et je ne pense pas être le seul. Ça ne prend pas beaucoup plus de temps de rajouter une ligne de présentation du genre :
> « Si vous aimez Prince et souhaitez que le prochain lieu de sa tournée soit Paris répondez au sondage suivant ! ».
> 
> _
> no comment_



Oui c'est exactement ça. Merci!

L'autre lien c'est une vidéo de Prince inédite par semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

hehehehe ! 

Dans l'cul ! 


Ouais, je sais je sais. D&#233;sol&#233;.
Tu peux effacer


----------



## Cricri (7 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> hehehehe !
> 
> Dans l'cul !
> 
> ...



Impressionant !

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humour
Ce lien est l'article de Wikipedia sur l'humour.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

C'est quoi ce nouveau spectacle "impressionnant" "hehe dans le cul" pour que je n'y emm&#232;ne pas mes gosses :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2007)

Keren Ann hier soir aux Docks de Lausanne. Concert soft, tout en douceur, mais un peu court &#224; mon sens. 

Vue &#233;galement l'&#233;t&#233; dernier &#224; Montreux, et m&#234;me sentiment hier soir: la belle a un peu de peine &#224; communiquer avec le public, ce qui donne l'impression que les chansons s'encha&#238;nent les unes apr&#232;s les autres, sans vraiment de petit break entre chacune, si ce n'est une ou deux fois. J'aurais souhait&#233; le public plus nombreux et entreprenant, qui ne s'est presque enthousiasm&#233; que pour l'interpr&#233;tation du _Jardin d'hiver_. Tr&#232;s belle derni&#232;re chanson, en portugais, _Manha de Carnaval._

Enfin, bonnes impressions tout de m&#234;me. 

[youtube]CC3o0zQ9nm8[/youtube]​


----------



## FANREM (12 Novembre 2007)

Festival des Inrocks à la Cigale - samedi 10 nov 07
Hocco + Yelle + Jack Penate + The Go! Team + The Gossip

Alllons tout de suite à l'essentiel, Gossip a donné un concert exceptionnel, un de ceux dont vous vous rappellerez des années plus tard, soyez en absolument sûr. J'avais attiré votre attention, il y a de cela pas mal de temps dans le fil des musiques que vous écoutez, sur la qualité du dernier opus du groupe, et aujourd'hui, il connait une consécration absolue. Donc petit rappel, Gossip est emmené par une chanteuse  Beth Ditto a très forte personnalité, et c'est un doux euphémisme. Pensez, elle pose nue sur la couverture d'un N° des Inrocks, après l'avoir fait pour  le NME en Angleterre. Pourtant le personnage est loin d'être un canon de beauté physique, c'est même tout le contraire. Imaginez la coiffure d'une danseuse du Crazy posée sur un corps de pachyderme, grosse poitrine, et fessier proéminent... Mais la beauté ne s'arrête heureusement pas à ces considérations esthétiques, et dès son arrivée sur scène et ses premières notes au micro, elle fait chavirer toute la salle de bonheur. Elle nous retourne comme une crèpe, et on ne peut que l'aimer, et ce n'est pas tous ceux (filles et garçons) qui se sont jetés sur la scène pour la toucher, caresser, embrasser, danser avec elle qui me diront de contraire. Elle est absolument sublime sur scène parce qu'elle a une voix, un répertoire et un entrain absolument exceptionnels. Chaque moment est magique, et même si on sent bien que la fin de chaque chanson est épuisant physiquement, et qu'elle a besoin de faire une pause, elle parle, rit, nous émeut au dela de l'imaginable, et c'est bien là l'essentiel. 

Je n'avais jamais vu de ma vie des spectateurs de 50 ans slamer dans la foule, des jeunes oui, mais des "vieux en costume cravate non", eh bien elle a réussi cet exploit. Je ne vous parle pas de l'hystérie qui suit chaque descente au premier rang dans la fosse, et les difficultés des personnels de sécurité pour la faire remonter sur scène, ni du fait que conscients de l'importance de l'évènement, il y avait des caméras HD professionnelles dans toute la salle, et des camions régie à l'extérieur en grand nombre, signe que ce concert sera sûrement diffusé un jour. 

Sur scène, le groupe est composé d'un guitariste Brace Paine (look Jean Roucas avec une énorme méche sur le devant) et d'une très jeune batteuse aux bras tatoués Hanna Bilie - excellentissimes eux aussi, et pour cloturer le tout, le son était sublime aussi. La musique est un melting pot d'influences/intégration aussi diverses que Janis Joplin, le funk des années 80, le punk, le disco et les adeptes des pistes de danse ne se sentiront pas dépaysés non plus. Le public était tout aussi hétéroclite, que du bon quoi. Une heure de plaisir total, et même si on n'a pas eu droit a une reprise de "la Vie en rose" par toute la salle comme elle l'avait fait en soutien gorge et petite culotte, on a droit a un rappel en maillot moulant noir. 

Pour moi, le disque, le groupe , et le concert de l'année sans l'ombre d'une hésitation. j'en avais les larmes au yeux.

-----------------------------------------------

Avant ce déluge de plaisir,et pour l'anecdote, on avait eu droit à Hocco (groupe rock emmené par un très chanteur énorme par la taille et qui a l'air assez tourmenté au vu de son jeu de scène),  

Yelle (groupe suisse à confirmer), musique électronique avec samplers, qu'on imaginerait plus dans une rave party, donc un peu décalés dans la programmation, mais qui ont réussi une prestation de qualité après avoir lâché pas mal de réveillez vous Paris, 

Jack Penate - trio classique au guitariste remuant aux baskets roses (je connaissais 4 chansons sans avoir qu'il en était l'interprète), 


et pour conclure cette mise en condition the Go! Team qui a mis une super ambiance. Groupe hétéroclite : guitariste asiatique, chanteuse noire, 2 batteurs dont 1 fille asiatique elle aussi, leur musique est un mélange de genre elle aussi, Superposition de hip hop, rock le tout passé a la sauce Kid Creole. Il présente aussi comme particularité que les musiciens sont interchangeables, la chanteuse passant à la batterie, le batteur à la guitare, etc... Finalement, une bonne prestation, une alchémie réussie et un succès avéré.


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> * Yelle (groupe suisse &#224; confirmer)*, musique &#233;lectronique avec samplers, qu'on imaginerait plus dans une rave party, donc un peu d&#233;cal&#233;s dans la programmation, mais qui ont r&#233;ussi une prestation de qualit&#233; apr&#232;s avoir l&#226;ch&#233; pas mal de r&#233;veillez vous Paris,



_c'est toutes les C&#244;tes d'Armor qui te d&#233;testent donc&#8230; Yelle est bretonne&#8230; 


Pour ma part, c'&#233;tait T&#233;t&#233; en tourn&#233;e restreinte&#8230; bon, c'est un pote T&#233;t&#233; donc je ne vais pas vous passer le plat, &#231;a serait de la pub. Il &#233;tait en forme mais concert un peu diff&#233;rent : pas de groupe, juste des choristes.






en premi&#232;re partie, jolie d&#233;couverte, un autre gars que j'ai crois&#233; de temps en temps &#224; M&#233;nilmuche : Le Petit Dernier (Timike) &#224; d&#233;couvrir sur son space, m&#234;me trip que T&#233;t&#233; &#224; ses d&#233;buts : guitare-chant seul sur sc&#232;ne. Le gars a beaucoup de pr&#233;sence, pas mal d'humour et des r&#233;parties pleines de (bon) esprit. Tr&#232;s participatif, &#224; mon avis plus int&#233;ressant sur sc&#232;ne que sur album, plein de r&#233;f&#233;rences (reggae, soul, folk, chanson fran&#231;aise style franck monnet premi&#232;re &#233;poque, etc&#8230. Bonne petite d&#233;couverte. 






prochains concerts en vue : Dominique A et Katel - mes amis de Robe (fado lig&#233;rien) et Oui Need Songs et j'esp&#232;re Getachew Mekuria et The EX !!  apr&#232;s, j'esp&#232;re voir ma copine Soaz de The Milk en trio, vive les Trans !
_


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2007)

La photo de Tété, j'ai d'abord cru, avant de te lire, qu'il s'agissait de Linton Kwesi Johnson...


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> La photo de Tété, j'ai d'abord cru, avant de te lire, qu'il s'agissait de Linton Kwesi Johnson...



_analogie renforcée par le bloc d'enceintes faisant office de pupitre ! _


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2007)

*BEIRUT* - au Botanique à Bruxelles, mercredi 14 novembre.







Concert très sympa, c'est frais, c'est simple, c'est enthousiaste, c'est beau, c'est joli.
Le groupe manque un peu de bouteille, les chansons sont parfois un peu redondantes, mais toujours est-il qu'on est charmé et qu'on passe une bonne soirée en leur compagnie. Le jeune américain Zach Condon nous parle en français, il boit trop et à la fin il est un peu saoul. :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_JPTK, je te déteste 



 et en plus il fait la fine bouche ce con ! 




 _


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2007)

hi hi hi !   

Ce qui est g&#233;nial, ce sont les gens qui me suivent, r&#233;guli&#232;rement je leur propose des concerts, des exp&#233;riences, ils sont peux m&#233;lomanes, ils me font confiance et ils sont toujours ravis !
Moi je suis fier car le dernier concert c'&#233;tait Mike PAtton + Joey Barron + Trevor Dunn (avec ZORN aux manettes, paye ton exp&#233;rience pour qui d&#233;couvre  ) et on passe &#224; Beirut, 2 univers qui n'ont rien &#224; voir, si ce n'est la qualit&#233; d'&#233;criture et l'ind&#233;pendance artistique totale.

Le prochain concert &#231;a devrait &#234;tre eux :





AC/DC IS GOD


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_euh tu aurais pu dire le Projet MoonChild, on aurait compris&#8230; 





_


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _euh tu aurais pu dire le Projet MoonChild, on aurait compris_


_

"On" = toi, fedo et un 3e je crois, ça fait léger. :rateau:_


----------



## FANREM (18 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _c'est toutes les Côtes d'Armor qui te détestent donc Yelle est bretonne
> _


J'avais bien précisé que ce n'était pas mon style de musique du tout 

Gravenhurst - Point Éphémère jeudi 15 nov 2007

Toute petite salle qui doit contenir 300 personnes au maximum. Pourtant, le groupe commence a connaître une certaine célébrité avec la sortie de leur 3ème album. 

Pour lanecdote, avant le concert, tout le monde se retrouve au bar jouxtant la salle (mais sans accès direct, il faut passer par lextérieur), et je mapproche du bar pour commander une bière. Presque en même temps, un autre client en commande une avec un accent anglais. Je tilte un peu car c'est un gars qui me dit quelque chose, et pour cause il me semble reconnaître le guitariste de Gossip. Je n'ose pas l'aborder de prime abord, et je m'adresse a un jeune qui parlait musique lui demandant s'il connaît le groupe, qui me répond par l'affirmative, mais est incapable de confirmer. Je vais donc le voir,  lui pose la question, à laquelle il me répond que oui.
Wooh, quel plaisir pour moi. Je lui explique avoir vu et critiqué son excellent concert de la Cigale, et nous avons parlé pendant 20 minutes environ. il avait rendez vous ici avec une amie, m'a dit qu'il logeait au Kyriad, qu'il était a Paris pour 3 jours, rentrant de Toulouse, qu'il était originaire de Portland dans l'Oregon (patrie des Dandy warhols et de Capitol). Je lui ai aussi parlé du fan club français de R.E.M et il m'a dit qu'il aimait particulièrement Radio Free Europe pour sa part, et que son groupe préféré était les Smiths. Il est vraiment sympa et tout a fait simple. Dommage que mon anglais soit si mauvais, mais j'ai adoré et j'étais très fier.

Donc retour au concert de ce soir qui commence par un morceau instrumental, bien dans la ligne de la musique du dernier album, immédiatement enchaînés par She dances, puis Hollow Men. On en prend plein la figure, le groupe alternant des passages calmes, voire graves, et puis soudain, cest lexplosion, les guitares se lâchent, un tourbillon sonore envahit la salle et ça dure un certain temps (la stratégie de la rupture chère a certains ?, en tout cela leur réussit parfaitement). Leur dernier album est assez représentatif de cette option musicale, le calme avant la tempête, puis retour vers des paysages moins tourmentés, dans une alternance parfaitement maîtrisée. Saints qui ouvre lalbum arrivera vers la fin du concert. Entre les morceaux, il nous expliquera sa fierté que Dave Navarro du Janes Addiction le considère comme le groupe le plus prometteur du moment, et au bout dune heure, cest la fin. Un rappel - pas sûr quil soit prévu aussi long - clôturera la soirée par 3 chansons interprétées en solo par Nick Talbot. 
Je ne peux que vous encourager à écouter leur dernier album The Western Lands


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

*Paris - le 16/11/2007 - Elysée Montmartre.

MASS HYSTERIA

*Ouaaaaaaais.
Tout la salle (ou presque) saute, pogotte, hoche la tête, braille comme un seul homme.
Pas de temps mort, pas vraiment de pause, que des morceaux en béton, taillés pour la scène...
Bon souvenir, bonne énergie, bon concert.
(bon, d'accord, ils se sont un peu chié dessus sur le morceau "Une somme de détail" qui avait un côté "arrivée dans le désordre", mais bon... Allez, pas grave)


Un mot sur la première partie.
D'habitude, la première partie m'emmerde un peu.
Là, non.
Sautillant, énergique, la patate, bon esprit, bon look - c'est la première fois, je crois, que je suis vraiment déçu que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps.
J'ai même acheté leur dernier CD.

C'est qui ? C'est quoi ?
C'est
*KIEMSA
*Un groupe de métal/ska/punk qui déchire sa mère, sa race, tout ce qu'on peut déchirer en fait.

Voilà.

Je finis avec un épisode des "aventures incroyables de PonkHead"
Le concert, j'ai dû l'écourter un peu pour aller choper le dernier train pour chez moi, grèves oblige.
(du coup, je n'ai pas eu "Furia" - fait ch...)

Train annulé.
Au moins 50 pèlerins à attendre le taxi et pas de taxis en vue.

15 bornes à pied.
Super...


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

*Dominique A / Katel / Salle Paul Fort : 21/11/2007*

* Dominique A, je le préfère en solo*. Définitivement. Mais hier, avec ce diable de *Mellan*k*o*u rennais, encore une fois, j'ai pris une belle claque musicale Musique Tendue, nerveuse même dans les ballades, Dominique nerveux envoyant valser une guitare acoustique parce que le micro de celle-ci venait de rendre l'âme et le Mellano, dans son coin, peu éclairé faisant briller les notes de sa Fender, sans un seul temps mort, un musicien jouant de sa gratte comme un peintre japonisant.

Mais par contre, c'est la dernière fois que je vois Dominique A dans une salle de trentenaires assis 





_ (photos du concert soumises à autorisation préalable à leur publication, blablabla)_

Mlle *Katel* : je ne suis pas fan du mélange power-rock chanson française mais j'aime bien votre énergie, l'entente entre vos musiciens et vous ainsi que l'espace entre votre robe et vos bottes


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2007)

Deux concerts récemment...

... vendredi soir, Erik Truffaz, à 15 bonnes minutes à pied de chez moi à Vevey, au RKC; j'allais pas le rater.  Un bonheur de voir se produire des artistes de ce calibre dans de si petites salles. Le monsieur a ironisé sur la difficulté récurrente de trouver des titres à ses morceaux: «ce morceau là fait référence à la femme de Marc Erbetta (le batteur)», etc. Excellente soirée, pas mal de morceaux du dernier album, _Arkhangelsk._

En première partie de soirée, une formation suisse de jazz, Format A3. A suivre également.

... et hier soir, aux Docks à Lausanne, Joseph Arthur & The Lonely Astronauts. :love: Je m'attendais à voir Joseph Arthur seul sur scène, comme il y a près de trois ans en première partie de R.E.M. à Genève, mais finalement une excellente surprise de le voir avec ce groupe là. Du bon rock, pendant près de deux heures. D'excellents musiciens, notamment Jen Turner (hum :love:  ) à la guitare (ex-Furslide, vu en 1999)... On en redemande. Un concert que je place dans le haut de mon classement personnel. 

Pour ouvrir la soirée, le pauvre Adrian Weyermann, essayant de réveiller le public peu nombreux à ce moment-là, et visiblement plus intéressé à parler que de regarder ce qui se passait sur scène.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

Zut, zut et triple zut  
Robert Charlebois au Bataclan le 1er décembre complètement oublié  
Bon jespère que quelquun confiera ses impressions ici :rose:


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2007)

_robert qui ? 

ça compte les Black sessions ? nan parce que là, c'est Beirut sur realplayer&#8230; 
_


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _robert qui ?
> 
> ça compte les Black sessions ? nan parce que là, c'est Beirut sur realplayer
> _


Robert qui !? tss tss tss cette jeunesse  
Black sessions  Pas de mon âge ça :bebe:


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2007)

_Pourtant Lenoir, il a ton âge ! 
_


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Pourtant Lenoir, il a ton âge !
> _


Pitiéééé :rateau: 
Euh&#8230; hum&#8230; qui c&#8217;est ce Lenoir ? :rose:
Edit. Ah d&#8217;accoooord http://www.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/em/cestlenoir là je pige !
Edit n° 2 mais mais mais c&#8217;est pas mal du tout


----------



## paradize (29 Novembre 2007)

Concert de Vanessa Paradis avec Mathieu Chédiiiiiiiiiiiiid love: :love: :love: )....

Oui, j'y suis allé à 99% pour lui, et 1% pour elle..... Comme il était beau avec son borsalino noir, et son costume noir, etc......

Bon, j'arrête de faire ma fille là.

-------------------------------------

Le concert à commencé avec un hommage à fred chichin ( ).

Il y a 3 moments où tout le monde s'est lâché. Sur Jo le Taxi, divinydille, et sa dernière chanson... Sinon, c'était calme.....calme.... un peu trop calme pour moi (jsuis plus mass hysteria en concert).

Même le gars au clavier s'est lâché en portant son synthé comme une guitare...

2 rappels, avec juste Paradis et -M- à la guitare. 2e rappel, juste Paraidis chantant le tourbillon de la vie....

Mes boules quiès ne m'ont pas trop servi, finalement ( ), vu comme c'était calme....


----------



## richard-deux (30 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Deux concerts récemment...
> 
> ... vendredi soir, Erik Truffaz, à 15 bonnes minutes à pied de chez moi à Vevey, au RKC; j'allais pas le rater.  Un bonheur de voir se produire des artistes de ce calibre dans de si petites salles. Le monsieur a ironisé sur la difficulté récurrente de trouver des titres à ses morceaux: «ce morceau là fait référence à la femme de Marc Erbetta (le batteur)», etc. Excellente soirée, pas mal de morceaux du dernier album, _Arkhangelsk._



Pour les français:
Erik Truffaz sera en concert à Paris 

12 déc. 2007
*Sunside Paris* - Soirée spéciale Jazz Standarts Feat. Ed Harcourt

13 déc. 2007
*New Morning Paris* - Soirée spéciale Arkhangelsk Feat. Ed Harcourt

14 déc 2007
*Point FMR Paris* - Soirée Spéciale Bending New Corner feat. Oxmo Puccino & Nya

15 déc 2007 
*Maroquinnerie Paris* - Work in Progress, Improvisation avec Sly Johnson (Saian Supa Crew)

J'ai mes places (VIP) pour le 12 et 13 décembre.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pour les français:
> Erik Truffaz sera en concert à Paris
> 
> 12 déc. 2007
> ...



Ah ben je l'avais vu cet été, avec Ed Harcourt. J'en avais parlé alors. Un excellent souvenir.



WebOliver a dit:


> ... et hier soir, aux Docks à Lausanne, Joseph Arthur & The Lonely Astronauts. :love: Je m'attendais à voir Joseph Arthur seul sur scène, comme il y a près de trois ans en première partie de R.E.M. à Genève, mais finalement une excellente surprise de le voir avec ce groupe là. Du bon rock, pendant près de deux heures. D'excellents musiciens, notamment Jen Turner (hum :love:  ) à la guitare (ex-Furslide, vu en 1999)...



Je radote: mais c'était vraiment bon. Encore plus avec le recul.  La set-list contenait 25 morceaux. :love:

Quelques vidéos de mardi passé. 

[YOUTUBE]Sb7CWI36F5g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rBNttNav-Vk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3JV1BYKr0b8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2007)

_bin moi, j'aurais du voir mes potes de Robe en concert et je me suis perdu dans le vignoble nantais&#8230; trop con&#8230;
_


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelques vidéos de mardi passé.



Whaoow ! je connaissait pas du tout 
La chanson de la première vidéo est vraiment mortelle, j'adore la mélodie, et la 3eme vidéo aussi.
Est-ce qu'on peut retrouver tout ça sur un album quelque part?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Whaoow ! je connaissait pas du tout
> La chanson de la première vidéo est vraiment mortelle, j'adore la mélodie, et la 3eme vidéo aussi.



Ben, y a un album qui va, ou qui est sorti. Sinon, Joseph Arthur solo, c'est un peu différent, mais tout aussi bon. Wikipedia en parle mieux que moi...



> Ses lives sont très impressionnants, sans aucune comparaison avec ses albums studio, relativement classiques. Il commence la plupart de ses chanson par des rythmiques qu'il répète jusqu'à trouver un bon bout ("sample" en anglais) qu'il fait ensuite tourner en boucle ou qu'il garde en réserve pour le mixer dans la suite du morceau. Grâce à de nombreux effets, il triture les sons jusqu'à composer une chanson unique à chaque fois, plus ou moins improvisée, mais qui, une fois que tous les samples tournent en harmonie, laisse sans voix.



Y a encore une vidéo du concert, mais elle n'est pas complète.

[YOUTUBE]Kf3dgVd39KE[/YOUTUBE]​
Si jamais il passe par Paris le 10 décembre prochain à la Maroquinerie.


----------



## FANREM (7 Décembre 2007)

Gallows - Nouveau Casino - vendredi 30 novembre 2007

Cest la première fois que je me rends dans cette salle, et ... elle est minuscule. On se croirait presque dans son salon (à condition detre riche propriétaire tout de même). Ca a un côté bien sympatique. Par contre, lacoustique est léchée, car la salle a une forme de dôme, une réplique en miniature du Palais des Sports de la porte de Versailles.

Gallows est un groupe de Punk - Rock - Métal anglais, tout à fait dans la tendance actuelle, un de ces groupes qui nauraient pas pu exister il y a de cela quelques années. Composition classique : chanteur, 2 guitares, Basse et batterie. Ils sont anglais, très jeunes, ils sont tatoués sur tout le corps, et exhibent bien fièrement ces attributs. Ils ont lair rebelle, et sûr quon naimerait pas croiser dans la rue en rentrant tard le soir.

 Donc pour en revenir à la musique, 2 groupes français font la 1ère partie, je lai ai oubliés immédiatement après leur show. Ils ont un côté amateur, renforcé par le fait quils rangent eux-même soigneusement leurs instruments après leur show, puis descendent dans la salle, discutent avec leur famille / amis venus les voir ce soir là. On imaginerait presque quils se sont fait une omelette avant de pénétrer sur scène. Etrange ambiance, on est bien, même si au final, en enlevant les invités précités, on nest finalement pas très nombreux à venir pour le clou de la soirée : Gallows.

Dès leur arrivée sur scène, ça change du tout au tout. Le son est maintenant excellent( on entend maintenant disctinctement le chanteur, et cest pas un mal), ca balance à mort, et le spectacle est autant sur scène que dans la salle. Dès le deuxième morceau, chanteur, guitariste se retrouvent au milieu de la fosse, et tout le monde danse, saute, reprend les paroles des chansons ensemble. Il y a une ambiance telle que je me limaginais, ca crache, hurle, slamme un peu (et cest un exploit vu la taille de la salle), un cercle se forme... . Pour sûr il ny a aune tromperie sur la marchandise.  Le chanteur finit debout sur le bar, et les guitaristes jouent dans leur dos, au dessus de leur tête, etc.. Il y a le feu dans la salle de toute part, Cétait absolument immanquable, si vous êtes amateur du genre naturellement. finalement, malgré leur look, ils ont lair vraiment sympas, et il y a un tel plaisir dans leurs yeux à être là ce soir, que ca ne soublie pas. Presque sûr quils parlaient avec les fans à la sortie. Super soirée

Pour bien se rendre compte, un lien vers le site http://www.gallows.co.uk/ , les morceaux représentatifs sont :
Starring at the Rude bois / Abandon ship / in the belly of a shark. Vous êtes prévenus maintenant, ou vous aimez ou vous détestez, mais vous ne resterez pas insensibles. Noubliez pas, imaginez cela en live, ca na rien à voir avec les Hp minables de votre Pc


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

hier soir j'ai vu Brett Anderson, ex leader/chanteur du groupe Suede, dont j'ai longtemps été très fan..

Cela se passait au Rainbow Club de Milan, très petite salle où j'avais du voir The Vines un jour je crois. Il y avait très peu de monde à l'heure de l'ouverture des portes, genre une cinquantaine de personnes. Du coup sans meme le programmer je me suis retrouver tout devant collé contre la scène. 

Je savais pas trop à quoi m'attendre vu que depuis la fin de Suede, je n'ai plus suivi l'actualité de Brett. 
Il est arrivé sur scène, avec une fille, et ils ont annoncé un concert accoustique. Elle au violoncelle, lui à la guitare et piano et c'est tout.

Ils ont joué des titres à lui, et 7 ou 8 morceaux de Suede.. dont des chansons très rares en live, ça c'était le top! (du genre, Asphalt World, The Power etc...)

A part un mec anglais completement bourré avec qui j'ai failli me battre (pourtant pas mn genre!), vu qu'il cherchait un peu trop, tout s'est superbement bien passé.

En général j'aime beaucoup les morceaux accoustiques, hier, je reconnais que les chansons manquaient de punch.. de ... je sais pas.. disons que c'est plus Suede quoi..

Mais il y avait beaucoup d'émotions dans ce concert 

Ciao
_*DW*_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

_Tristan und Isolde_, opéra en trois actes de Richard Wagner, retransmis sur arte en direct de la Scala de Milan.

Très belle mise en scène de Chéreau pour cet inoubliable chef-d'&#339;uvre romantique. Les chanteurs sont remarquables (notamment Matti Salminen dans le rôle du roi Marke), tout comme l'orchestre philharmonique de la Scala placé sous la direction de Daniel Baremboim (habitué des &#339;uvres wagnériennes). L'acte II est d'une formidable intensité dramatique. Waltraud Meier interprète avec conviction une Isolde dévorée par la passion. On n'atteint pas à la grâce de Birgit Nilsson (qui reste une référence), mais on est conquis. Merci à arte pour cette soirée de très haute tenue.

Bonus : Le Liebestod (« mort d'amour ») d'Isolde interprétée par Birgit Nilsson.

[YOUTUBE]_mOA8pZ_I4M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (8 Décembre 2007)

Si quelqu'un l'a enregistré sur sa freebox, mp  j'ai complètement foiré mon enregistrement hier soir 


Panique à Bord au 20e Théâtre. Spectacle musical.
Ca se passe sur le Titanas, un paquebot en croisière en Méditerrannée, un hilarant spectacle voguant sur des flots mouvementés.
Comme à l'époque Créatures, ce genre de spectacle déchaîne les situations improbables et les rires à s'en décrocher la mâchoire. Ca fait du bien ce genre de spectacle que tu vas voir grâce à des amis et que tu vas revoir avec d'autres amis qui ne connaissent pas. On sort de là juste sur un petit nuage, heureux. Mis en scène, composition et interprétation sont vraiment au poil. Belle équipe 





> Livret et paroles Stéphane Laporte
> Musique Patrick Laviosa
> Mise en scène : Agnès Boury
> Avec Christine Bonnard, Ariane Pirie, Angélique Rivoux, Vincent Heden, Gilles Vajou, et Jacques Verzier.
> ...


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Décembre 2007)

C'est de la danse, du théâtre, de la vidéo, de la musique.
Leur dernière pièce est en rodage, et ça ne va pas tarder à débarquer dans les salles.
c'est jouissif et beau, c'est franco-autrichien, et ça s'appelle Superamas.

Foncez les yeux fermés. 









Edith de Versailles :



DocEvil a dit:


> _Tristan und Isolde_, opéra en trois actes de Richard Wagner, retransmis sur arte en direct de la Scala de Milan.
> () Merci à arte pour cette soirée de très haute tenue.



Oui, c'est bien.
Et puis ça permet à la Ministre française de la Culture de voir un spectacle en dehors de l'enceinte du périphérique parisien.


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2007)

_Très bien Superamas, tu as vu quelle partie de la trilogie ? 

j'ai vu BIG 3rd (happy/end) à Barcelone dans le cadre du Festival La Porta organisé par les chorégraphes de la Caldera (où bossait Delapiel) et le festival s'intitulait "Dansa&#8230; o no", ce fut le meilleur spectacle du festival d'ailleurs dans un lieu étrange&#8230; le Mercat de les Flors

dans une registre finalement assez proche dans l'invention audiovisuelle, il ya le conte très punk de Clinic Orgasm Society : 
_*J&#8217;ai gravé le nom de ma grenouille dans ton foie*


_voir ici pour le pitch_


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2007)

Une soirée dans un salon un peu vieillot, avec des fauteuils tout autant moelleux qu'usés, des lampes de chevet de grand-maman, des papillons, et des instruments de musique garnis de roses en plastique. Fidèle à la pochette de l'album.

C'est un peu à quoi se résume le concert de hier soir à l'Amalgame d'Yverdon. Mina, duo fondé par les deux membres bernois de Lunik, Jaël Krebs et Luk Zimmermann.

Tout au long du concert et des morceaux, Luk enregistre les bruits, les sons de la batterie, de la guitare, la voix de Jaël, pour les réutiliser et en faire une mélodie. Et ça donne quelque-chose d'assez remarquable, la douceur de la voix et la malice de la chanteuse y étant forcément aussi pour beaucoup. Beaucoup d'anecdotes partagées avec le public entre les morceaux, pourquoi cette chanson, etc., et Jäel qui finit par se montrer désolée de ne parler que d'amour, de ruptures, de rencontres, dans ses chansons. Ajoutant qu'elle ne sait pas faire autrement... 

Merci à eux de nous avoir invité dans leur salon. Assurément on reviendra.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben, y a un album qui va, ou qui est sorti. Sinon, Joseph Arthur solo, c'est un peu différent, mais tout aussi bon. Wikipedia en parle mieux que moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joseph Arthur est passé au Sunset (Paris) ce 11 décembre 2007 et a fait un duo avec Ed Harcourt. 
Ils ont interprété une reprise des Smiths "There Is A Light That Never Goes Out".

Joseph Arthur était à ma table avec son amie Jennifer.
Quelle soirée!!!  




Je ferai un compte rendu du concert d'Erik Truffaz au Sunside plus tard.


----------



## richard-deux (18 Décembre 2007)

*Le concert d'Erik Truffaz & Ed Harcourt avait lieu le 12 décembre 2007 au Sunside à Paris.*

Lors des précédents concerts, Ed Harcourt était invité par Erik Truffaz pour interpréter les chansons de l'album Arkhangelsk.
Cette fois-ci, ce fut une soirée spéciale jazz.  :love: 

La salle était comble.
Nous étions environ 100 personnes.

La première partie fut consacrée principalement à des reprises de chansons de jazz et la seconde, à l'album "Arkhangelsk". 

Le concert dura 2 heures et fut enregistré pour la télévision Mezzo.


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Hier soir concert unplug de Jeanne Cherhal à la Maroquinerie (Paris 20°) pour terminer en douceur sa longue tournée de 100 dates. 200 personnes, tout le monde s'est fait plaisir. Et puis la bise à la sortie:love:


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Décembre 2007)

Sans vouloir abuser, lundi soir je vous poste la spéciale dédicace de Jeanne à Scub.
Bien à "vous hommes" et Femmes (que je préfère) "de bonne volonté", paix sur la Terre.
Scub


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2008)

on attend toujours surtout posté le jour de mon anniversaire

sinon hier, j'ai vu Fantazio et son gang en concert ça décoiffe ça défrise, on entend des beaux là, des beaux mi et quelques intraductionnables paroles en italien, espagnol et tutti quanti
en plus ils sont tendres comme des côtes d'agneaux




 un ptit déclic ! 


une vieille vidéo de cette tribu d'apaches
[DM]x1m88c[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2008)

C'est bien Arno en concert ? (on me file une place pour ce soir à Valenciennes) Parce que bon j'avais réservé le cours de tennis ce soir  :rose: 

Je doute pas qu'Arno ça soit très bon de ce que j'en ai vu, mais la zik c'est pas trop zikos de studio à la Johnny qui font une musique générique et aseptisée lourdingue ?

Merci


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je doute pas qu'Arno ça soit très bon de ce que j'en ai vu, mais la zik c'est pas trop zikos de studio à la Johnny qui font une musique générique et aseptisée lourdingue ?
> 
> Merci



Tupeurequepeterdepouiledébuaipastoukompri ?


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est bien Arno en concert ? (on me file une place pour ce soir à Valenciennes) Parce que bon j'avais réservé le cours de tennis ce soir :rose:
> 
> Je doute pas qu'Arno ça soit très bon de ce que j'en ai vu, mais la zik c'est pas trop zikos de studio à la Johnny qui font une musique générique et aseptisée lourdingue ?
> 
> Merci





Vu lors de la tournée de Chic et Pas Cher.
Un pur bonheur.
(Saoul juste ce qu'il fallait  )

J'ai pas trop accroché au dernier album, mais l'homme et ses musiciens restent d'un charisme bien supérieur à la moyenne il me semble


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

Ça a été reporté de toute façon, j'étais parti pour y aller, la prochaine fois.


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on attend toujours surtout posté le jour de mon anniversaire



oups, voici mon souvenir que je conserve par de vers moi comme un bien précieux



​


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2008)

Les Zurichois de Division Kent coucou: teo) hier soir au Fri-Son à Fribourg.

Public bien peu nombreux, pour un vendredi soir et pour un duo qui fait tout de même son petit bout de chemin en Suisse et au-delà. Dommage. La petite salle aurait sans doute suffit pour cette soirée. La grande scène n'était pas vraiment adaptée.

J'en reste un peu sur ma faim: concert un peu vite envoyé et enchaîné. Minimaliste (peut-être le genre veut ça, mais bon). Des images des années 50 projetées en continu à l'arrière de la scène. Un batteur, un guitariste, et Sky Antinori derrière ses claviers, ses samples et son Mac, et la chanteuse Andrea (très jolis bas rouges, au passage). Sur scène, elle rappelle parfois Shirley Manson de Garbage.

Une bonne heure plus tard, un rappel, et puis s'en va. Mais on reviendra quand même.  






[youtube]lbV9lRgMUg0[/youtube]​
http://www.lematin.ch/pages/home/loisirs/musique_concerts/musique_concerts?contenu=366453

En première partie, Love Motel, un autre duo helvète. J'ai pas trop accroché.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2008)

Vu dernièrement deux pièces qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir l'une avec l'autre, mais qui se raccrochent toutes deux à ce qu'on appelle le théâtre non-narratif.
Pas d'histoire, donc, pas de récit, mais un sens. Et ça me réconcilie un peu avec les mots du théâtre.

D'abord, _*Idiot cherche Village*_, une pièce encore en formation, dont je n'ai vu qu'une étape, d'un collectif normand qui s'appelle Projet Libéral, emmené par un trublion de 24 ans, Thomas Ferrand, fondateur de la revue mrmr.

_Idiot cherche village_, donc, ou cinq acteurs/musiciens/danseurs se croisent sur les diagonales du plateau, et relient entre eux paroles, sons et situations, à partir de propos du philosophe Bernard Stiegler sur la singularité de l'individu.
La singularité, ou, autrement dit, l'idiotie, venue du grec idios, unique. Ce qui nous rend différent. C'est explosif, très visuel, très sonore, assourdissant parfois (avec de bonnes grosses guitares électriques, employées de façon souvent inattendues), pour une bonne dose d'interrogations sur ce que nous sommes devenus, nous, individus croisés aux technologies, libres de s'enchaîner ou de se pervertir soi-mêmes. Un très bon témoignage de ce qui se joue aujourd'hui à la croisée des formes classiques de la scènes, par une génération dont le vocabulaire est d'abord issu du rock, du punk, de la télé et des jeux vidéos. Un truc incompréhensible pour la plupart de ces vieux qui gouvernent la culture.






©Yannick Lec&#339;ur

Ils joueront à Caen, au Centre Dramatique National, du 26 au 29 mars. Et après ? Après, ils n'en savent rien.


Dans la foulée, la dernière pièce d'Alain Béhar, _*Manège*_. Béhar est un drôle de type, en train de construire une &#339;uvre singulière, idiote, avec ses propres mots, et sa propre idée du théâtre. 
Manège part d'une idée simple : une situation, un manège à l'ancienne, dont l'énergie motrice est faite des frictions et des conflits qui se nouent entre les acteurs assis sur le manège. Et plus ils s'engueulent, plus le manège tourne vite. Puis le propos s'est simplifié, pour aboutir à un manège réduit à un mat, et un bric-à-brac autour duquel gravitent 9 acteurs, qui s'entrecoupent, s'interpellent, se racolent ou s'emmêlent, créent du conflit comme autant de désirs, tournent, rentrent, sortent, et finissent par nous donner le vertige.
Les mots jaillissent dans une langue rendue encore plus jubilatoire par une distribution de texte aléatoirement imposée. Comme beaucoup de ces joueurs de mots, Béhar scande son texte en algorythme. Il y a donc 100 séquences, 100 notes de bas de pages dans le texte, 100 éléments de costumes qui brouillent les identités, 100 effets de lumières et de sons, et ça dure 100 minutes, pendant lesquels on est aspiré, étourdi, rempli de mots et vidé de l'énergie qu'on a leur a donné.





© Compagnie Quasi

_Manège_, ça tourne, aux Bernardines, à Marseille, du 4 au 8 mars. Et ailleurs, sûrement, après.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

*PATTON ZU (Mike Patton & ZU Quartet) + SUPPORT*






EUROPEAN PREMIERE!!!
Mike Patton will perform with his vocals, trough guitar amp with effects and electronics. 
Zu is an instrumental trio made of drums, electric bass, saxophones, and electronics; 
They are LOUD. Please don't ask them to play "quiet". Warn your neighbours!

VK
05/03/2008
76, Rue de l'école- 1080 Bruxelles
TICKETS 18 &#8364; / 20 &#8364;


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Février 2008)

Je viens de voir les Smashing Pumpkins.. et..ermm.. bof.. 
Bon c'est pas de leur faute en fait, c'est moi qui n'accroche pas. Je pensais changer d'avis en les voyant, et commencer à apprécier ce qu'ils font, mais non. Ce n'est pas mon truc.
voilà.. bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Je viens de voir les Smashing Pumpkins.. et..ermm.. bof..
> Bon c'est pas de leur faute en fait, c'est moi qui n'accroche pas. Je pensais changer d'avis en les voyant, et commencer à apprécier ce qu'ils font, mais non. Ce n'est pas mon truc.
> voilà.. bonne nuit à tous



leur dernier album  ? j'imagine ...


----------



## DandyWarhol (3 Février 2008)

pas mal de leur dernier album en effet, et quelques anciennes, mais pas de super versions.. un peu baclées.


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

en discussion pour faire l'intégralité des concerts de la saison d'une ex-MJC devenue lieu culturel, je vois de plus en plus de choses, hier c'était Robe et K. Alors je ne vais pas trop parler de Robe, ce sont des amis qui soufflent une chanson mi-fado mi-français sincérement tels comme ils sont, plus habitués qu'ils sont à jouer dans des espaces privés, ils avaient une grande salle pour eux hier, c'était du bon.






et sinon K, jeune chanteur suisse (tiens ? ils font de la musique en suisse ?  ). Anti-libéral, prônant l'amour et la participation du public, je ne peux pas dire que je déteste sa musique mais ça ne me touche pas, un côté mi-butte-montmartre mi-raphael et désolé pour vous les amis mais un gros côté suisse/policé qui a fait que je ne suis pas rentré dedans, de toute façon, j'étais là pour faire des photos moi, j'suis professionnel&#8230; (j'ai bu qu'une bière, histoire de situer combien je suis pro&#8230; )






*la suite des photos par ici*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *PATTON ZU (Mike Patton & ZU Quartet) + SUPPORT*


 
au *vk* de brussels, schoolstraat...
je vais essayé d'y aller mais planning très serré en mars.


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2008)

entre autres choses prétentieuses et (car ?) underground (pour le coup réellement car dans la cave d'un BlockHaus, ce festival ne pouvait pas mieux commencer&#8230

une performance étrange et hypnotisante du percussioniste Michael Vorfeld : de l'électricité, des lampes et tout le bruit que ces ustensiles électriques peuvent créer par le simple d'être allumés ou éteints, des micros, une table de mixage et ça donne ça :

[dm]x4doji[/dm]

merci à rezba pour m'avoir convaincu de voir tout le festival (en cette période de vaches maigres alors que je serais enfin riche demain, c'est un vrai sacrifice mais bon, j'aime les pâtes), je n'aurais bien vu que Noel Akchoté mais non, allez, on va fréquenter même les Bunkers&#8230; 

Le Festival Cable continue encore deux soirs : demainà la Barakason à Rezé et après-demain chez Fichtre sur le quai des antilles !


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> entre autres choses prétentieuses et (car ?) underground (pour le coup réellement car dans la cave d'un BlockHaus, ce festival ne pouvait pas mieux commencer)
> 
> une performance étrange et hypnotisante du percussioniste Michael Vorfeld : de l'électricité, des lampes et tout le bruit que ces ustensiles électriques peuvent créer par le simple d'être allumés ou éteints, des micros, une table de mixage et ça donne ça :



Pas mal, Vorfeld, hein ? Ce petit là connait son indus allemande sur le bout des doigts, et il en écrit un bout d'histoire.





> merci à rezba pour m'avoir convaincu de voir tout le festival (en cette période de vaches maigres alors que je serais enfin riche demain, c'est un vrai sacrifice mais bon, j'aime les pâtes), je n'aurais bien vu que Noel Akchoté mais non, allez, on va fréquenter même les Bunkers



Comment c'était, Akchoté ?



> Le Festival Cable continue encore deux soirs : demainà la Barakason à Rezé et après-demain chez Fichtre sur le quai des antilles !



J'ai maté Pylone sur leur myspace, ça m'a l'air gentiment bien barré, cette histoire.  Si tu vas chez Fichtre, salue le beau Andy Moor pour moi.


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pas mal, Vorfeld, hein ? Ce petit là connait son indus allemande sur le bout des doigts, et il en écrit un bout d'histoire.



ouais, c'est étonnant, extraordinaire et bluffant 'fin bref 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Comment c'était, Akchoté ?



Akchoté ? comme d'hab dans ses sets intimistes : j'adoooooooooore
[dm]x4e20b[/dm]

oui, c'est "I should be so lucky" de Kylie Minogue pourquoi ?

si Ribot, Frith ou Bailey avaient été là, j'aurais eu la gaule mais bon, c'était déjà vachement bien !



l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai maté Pylone sur leur myspace, ça m'a l'air gentiment bien barré, cette histoire.  Si tu vas chez Fichtre, salue le beau Andy Moor pour moi.



en fait, Pylone, c'est Denis Charolles jouant avec Mike Patton et Sachiko M j'suis pas fan ptêt parce que Julien le chanteur fait trop son Mike Patton et que l'original ne joue pas lui mais c'est intéressant. Ya trop une volonté de faire un truc, trop de "vouloir faire comme" mais ya des choses. Vidéo demain

ceci dit, Will est très gentil et Erell assez charmante.

et pour Andy Moor, vidéo demain aussi

et sinon, Fichtre, bah fichtre, faut chercher : un atelier de constructions marines sans nom un peu à côté des bars pseudos-hypes du Hangar à Bananes


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2008)

Pour Rezba (et ceux qui veulent&#8230

Pylone

[dm]x4ejz1[/dm]

 (et pour Rezba, j'encode les deux vidéos d'Andy Moor puis je les uploade sur Pando pour toi et Andy&#8230; )


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Février 2008)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

à propos d'_indus_, le 12 mai, au bataclan, à paris, concert de *einstürzende neubauten*...

j'ai découvert *einstürzende* en écoutant *wire* (_chair missing_ et _154_). j'explorais le post-punk.
je me suis retrouvé coincé entre *bauhaus *(les premiers albums, _vol.1_ et _vol.2_ avec le logo d'oscar schlemmer, une musique démesurément lente, sensuelle et morbide...), *throbbing gristle* (_2 ème animal report_) performers transgressifs et obsessionnels et *christian death* (forme de _gothic_ flambloyant sombre et nervalien). _death_ a écrit une version musicale du _faust_ de murnau. (vu en dvd)...

*einstürzende neubauten* (_halber mensch_ et _tabula rasa_) tendance percussive et bruitiste... après, je ne sais pas. il semble qu'ils aient mal tournés (en rond surement et produisant une noise répétitive, un peu moins bruitiste, un peu plus calme... une noise apaisée pour bobos allemands...). 
loin des recherches expérimentales et destructurées d'un *andy moor* (un ex de *the ex*) ou de *merzbow* (en hommage au _merz_ de k. schwitters, grand manipulateur de matériaux devant l'éternel...) voir des *boredoms* (noise japonaise avec guitares saturées...).

fin de la parenthèse indus...


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ()
> loin des recherches expérimentales et destructurées d'un *andy moor* (un ex de *the ex*) ...




Andy Moor n'est pas un "ex" de The Ex. C'est juste que The Ex a toujours été le pivot de tout un tas d'aventures collectives et individuelles. Mais ils jouent toujours ensemble. Ils étaient à Paris il y a peu, pendant les Instants Fragiles.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Andy Moor n'est pas un "ex" de The Ex. C'est juste que The Ex a toujours été le pivot de tout un tas d'aventures collectives et individuelles. Mais ils jouent toujours ensemble. Ils étaient à Paris il y a peu, pendant les Instants Fragiles.


 
c'est une façon de parler quand il se produit tout seul (sans the ex)... et pour produire une suite de mots...
oui, j'avais raté les concerts de the ex aux instants chavirés... en janvier, à montreuil...

je l'avais vu en trio dans ce même endroit (en 2006) et l'année dernière en duo (voix et guitar) à une _soirée nomade_ à la fondation cartier...


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je l'avais vu en trio dans ce même endroit (en 2006) et l'année dernière en duo (voix et guitar) à une _soirée nomade_ à la fondation cartier...



Avec Chaton, Anne-James de son prénom ? Comment c'était ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Avec Chaton, Anne-James de son prénom ? Comment c'était ?


 
une expérience étonnante et vraiment impressionnante...

travail sur le son, le souffle, le physique. une énumération sans fin (une sorte de perec _robotique_ dans l'accumulation). je ne sais pas comment on peut rester dans ce registre linéaire du monocorde. 
par moment cela devient _hypnotique_. des mots semblent surgir, produisant du sens... 
comme un sens décalé, projeté.

le souvenir d'une acoustique déplorable...

je ne suis pas allé sur le site de la fondation... il y a peut être un article, des extraits visuels et/ou sonores.

ps: il y a quelque temps, j'avais assisté dans un café à un duo basse-voix d'un ami (qui du reste a fait un concert à la fondation cartier, dans le même cadre des soirées nomades...) avec françois bon. 
bon n'avait pas cette présence et ses mots (son texte), sa diction se trouvaient noyé par le jeu pourtant minimaliste et comme effacé de kasper...

edit: lien anne-james chaton.


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

je ne résiste pas à vous passer Pumice, sorte de croisement entre Dinosaur Jr et Loren Mazzacane Connors&#8230; le jeu du premier avec des conditions de sonorisation digne du second&#8230; il avait l'intense chance de faire interface entre Noel Akchoté reprenant Kylie Minogue et Jean-Louis Costes (même si les deux se connaissent bien d'ailleurs)&#8230;

[dm]x4e2ej[/dm] 


et non, il n'y aura pas de Jean-Louis Costes, ça ne m'intéresse pas&#8230; 

edit : les vidéos sont en partie regroupées sur mon site ou sur mon espace DailyMotion, n'hésitez pas, je ne vous mets pas forcément tout !


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

et le vrai moment intéressant en fait fut *Andy Moor*, par ailleurs guitariste de The Ex comme dit précédemment, en solo et improvisation. Alors oui, ça ne va pas plaire à tout le monde mais moi ça me plait énormément, comme ce que fait The Ex (je les ai vu avec ou sans Tom Cora mais je les ai loupéa avec Getatchew Mekuria).

voilà donc le rappel moins intéressant que les deux impros précédentes sûrement, certains veinards ayant tout eu&#8230;

[dm]x4evov[/dm]

ensuite pour bien finir nos oreilles (dans le même soir, il y eut Pylone avec ses larsens déchirants, Andy Moor mais là les oreilles n'ont pas souffert bien au contraire&#8230, il y eut *L'échelle de Mohs* (demandez à supermoquette il vous expliquera) et là&#8230; entre un fan de Ground Zero (pas le lieu, le groupe, celui d'Otomo Yoshihide, le type que j'ai vu en concert transformer une symphonie de Mahler en avion à réaction, simulation de combats incluse&#8230; :love, une fan de Nina Hagen et Diamanda Galas et un fan de tout ça&#8230; 

[dm]x4ev86[/dm]

(ceci dit, j'aime bien ce genre d'attaques sonores&#8230; une sorte de maelström de lave en fusion sonore&#8230


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2008)

Rodia a dit:
			
		

> jptk a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> EXPERIMENTAL / ALTERNATIVE / ELECTRONICA PATTON ZU (Mike Patton & ZU quartet) + SUPPORT !EUROPEAN PREMIERE! !*CANCELLED!* TICKETS WILL BE REFUNDED IN YOUR PRESALE POINT UNTIL 05.04.08




*GÉNIAL !!!*


----------



## vian (25 Février 2008)

MACEO PARKER au Fillmore de San Francisco hier soir avec en opening Grand Panoramax (jeune pianiste français super doué...) 
Maceo Parker... fantastique !


----------



## DandyWarhol (3 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous!
hier soir un concert de rêve à Milan: *The Cure*!
Je les ai vu pas mal de fois, je les adore, et attendais de les revoir depuis longtemps!

Nous sommes arrivés vers 17h30 pour un concert à 20h45, et il y avait déjà énormément de monde.. ce qui me confirmait d'entrée que la salle choisie par les organisateurs n'était vraiment pas adaptée à la hauteur de l'évènement!
Malgré tout, nous nous sommes retrouvés tout devant à 5 mètres de la scène, après une longue attente, et une première partie seulement instrumentale (rock), Robert Smith arrive avec son groupe (sans clavier), et c'est parti pour environ 3 heures de concert!!! Comme d'hab.! Avec eux on sait quand ça commence, mais jamais quand ça finit! Ils ont joué vraiment de tout, des très récentes, comme des très anciennes, des tubes, genres Love Cats, Forest, Play for Today, 10.15 saturday night, Lullaby etc..

J'ai super adoré, à part la salle qui était vraiment trop petite, peut être 5000 personnes.

_*DW*_


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2008)

Ah... _Robert_  3 heures, ils ont assuré grave  Quelqu'un va les voir demain au Dome à Marseille ?


----------



## FANREM (13 Mars 2008)

R.E.M vient de donner en Floride le 1er concert qui annonce la tournée qui suivra la parution au 31 mars de leur nouvel album intitulé "Accelerate".
Pour les vrais fans, le groupe a joué déjà presque tous les nouveaux titres dans des sessions exceptionnelles à l'Olympia de Dublin, j'en avais déjà parlé, et même mis un lien vers le téléchargement de ces interprétations.

La tournée européenne passe par la France via Nice et Lyon (places a venir)

Voici le compte rendu que j'ai publié sur le site francais consacré au groupe

* R.E.M Langerado Festival, Floride, 8 mars 2008*

Ayant quitté Miami vers 14h30, et grâce au Gps, je me rends compte rapidement que la route sera longue, car il y a des embouteillages dans la direction Nord de Miami, et ça circule doucement. Ca ne s&#8217;arrange pas lorsque nous sommes arrêtés sur l&#8217;autoroute pendant 40 minutes a cause d&#8217;un accident. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pire, j&#8217;en rate la sortie, mal indiquée ce qui fait que je me retrouve a Everglade. 40 kms plus loin. Retour en sens contraire, et cette fois ci, c'est bon, je suis sur la bonne route après avoir emprunté la sortie 49. Une pancarte annonçant l&#8217;entrée de la réserve indienne me met en joie, je ne suis plus loin et je reprends espoir.




Je passe 3 barrages de police, ou l&#8217;on me demande si je vais au concert, si j&#8217;ai mon billet, etc.. je me fais remettre un bracelet au poignet en guise de sésame d&#8217;entrée. L&#8217;arborant fièrement, je passe un dernier contrôle qui me met en direction du parking. 




Mais, mon calvaire n&#8217;est pas fini pour autant, car s&#8217;il ne reste que 3 kms pour atteindre le parking, il faudra plus de 2 H pour les faire. Un long chemin de terre, avec des prés a droite, et un canal rectiligne sur la gauche, quelle monotonie, et pas âme qui vive.













A la nuit tombée, je descends enfin de la voiture. Première constat, s&#8217;il faisait 30° à Miami, ici la température est glaciale. Je suis en tee-shirt, et je me les gèle, et pourtant je ne suis absolument pas frileux. La première chose que je vois est une grande roue, et un projecteur qui illuminent la nuit, je vais dans cette direction. L&#8217;entrée se fait sans le moindre contrôle (tant mieux), et il y a un monde de folie. 
Je commence a faire le tour des stands, et m&#8217;enquiers d&#8217;acheter un sweat rapidement. Il y a des stands partout, bien plus qu&#8217;a Wechter. On y vend de tout, beaucoup de bouffe et de boissons naturellement, et pour les fringues, c&#8217;est du plus mauvais goût, bariolé, hippie... Il y a aussi des stands dédiés a tous types d&#8217;organisation ou d'artistes plus ou moins exotiques, ce n&#8217;est pas dur, il y en a partout.

Je fais donc le tour, et je me rends compte qu&#8217;il y a 4 scènes différentes, dont 3 assez grandes. La dernière est très loin, et les herbes sont bien humides ici. Pas de groupe connu quasiment, et la musique ressemble a l&#8217;offre commerciale, diversifiée mais un peu surprenante. Je reviens en zone plus centrale, pour trouver un programme qui m&#8217;indique que le groupe est programmé de 9h30 à 11h30 sur la grand scène Everglades. Comme je vois une boutique de merchandising officielle, je me dis que je vais trouver mon bonheur ici, mais non. Du groupe, il n&#8217;y a que le tee-shirt noir Accelerate, et un autre aux couleurs de l&#8217;équipe de foot du Brésil. Finalement, j&#8217;en trouve un a côté de deux stands - un dédié au Grateful dead, et l&#8217;autre au Zeppelin - dans un stand dédié aux amoureux de la terre. 

Comme il est tard, presque 20 H, je vais aux toilettes, écoute un dernier quart d&#8217;heure de musique, et décide de ma rendre à la grande scène. Le groupe précédent a terminé, et il ne reste quasiment plus personne sur place. Des barrières partent du centre vers la régie, ce qui fait que la fosse est divisée en deux parties. Je décide de me mettre à gauche, parce qu&#8217;il y a moins de monde, et je suis quasiment tout devant au centre avec le micro au dessus de moi. A ce moment, il y a déjà des matériels estampillées REM sur scène, et autour de moi que des américains. Qui d&#8217;autre aurait été capable d'atterrir ici ? J&#8217;écoute tout ce qui se dit autour de moi, une dame vient de Tallahassee (capitale de la Floride) avec son jeune fils, un autre arrive de New-York, un couple plus jeune et un autre plus âgé discutent de musique en général, l&#8217;ambiance est décontractée, et j&#8217;ai un peu moins froid. Pas d&#8217;affairement spécial sur scène, je comprends rapidement qu&#8217;aucun décor spécifique au groupe ne sera installé. Devant moi, sur la gauche très visible, l&#8217;ampli de Mister Meat Science, puis l&#8217;arrivée de la batterie de Bill dans des couleurs bleues du plus bel effet, plein de guitares sur la droite de la scène, et un orgue sur la gauche, c&#8217;est tout de même assez sobre. A noter qu&#8217;il y a deux pendules sur les côtés de la scène, une à l&#8217;heure de la Floride, et celle de gauche décalée de 3 H en moins. Vers 9h25, je demande a la personne a ma gauche, un noir avec sa fille très jeune de ma décaler à sa gauche, car je veux filmer, et je suis beaucoup trop près de agents de sécurité. Je suis donc idéalement placé, 3 rangs de personnes devant moi, et 4/5 personnes sur ma droite. A 9H30, c&#8217;est l'arrivée des photographes entre la scène et les barrières de sécurité, Dieu qu&#8217;ils sont nombreux. A ce moment, ils installent aussi 2 caméras sur pied, qui vont filmer le groupe pour diffusion sur le seul écran géant placé sur la gauche se la scène très en hauteur.










L&#8217;attente commence, et a 21h40, ils entrent en scène. Michael porte un costume blanc dont il retire immédiatement la veste et qui laisse apparaître un tee-shirt vert avec comme seule inscription Obama en noir, et il semble très fier de l&#8217;arborer. Ca débute par Kenneth, très enlevé, très classique comme ouverture. Dès le début, Michael distille des oeillades a tout le monde, exhibe bien son tee shirt, et ses yeux bleus balaient bien les premiers rangs, vraiment impressionnant. Il est tout sourire, et apparemment très heureux d'être ici ce soir. Dès le second morceau, les photographes sont partis, et c&#8217;est Living Well qui suit. Je peux vous dire qu&#8217;en concert, c&#8217;est un morceau impressionnant, et joué avec une telle justesse, ils le maîtrisent parfaitement - sûr qu&#8217;il fera une entame absolument parfaite pour les concerts à venir. J&#8217;arrête de filmer a l&#8217;entame de Bad day, suivi par Drive joué de manière classique. Ensuite, c&#8217;est très classique, So Central Rain et Fall on Me, chanson que j&#8217;aime tout particulièrement -  je filme en totalité cette dernière, une de mes toutes préférées - deux super morceaux dont je ne me lasse pas. Je pense que c&#8217;est vers ce moment que Michael prend plein de pages situées sur son pupitre de scène pour les jeter dans le public. Mais elles n&#8217;arrivent même pas aux barrières, et volent au milieu des agents de sécurité qui les distribuent aux premiers rangs. Mini émeute en perspective. Michael se délecte du résultat, et nous annonce un morceau joué pour la première fois, je remets mon camescope en marche, et nous avons droit à Hollow Man, avec une très belle entame, c&#8217;est encore une fois sans surprise, et retour des nouveaux morceaux avec Accelerate, puis Man Sized Wreath,. 

Après un court instant, je me vois interpellé par un agent de surveillance qui me hurle No Vidéo, je crois qu&#8217;il va se jeter sur moi, mais non, il n&#8217;en est rien. Je remballe donc mon matériel, et fais profil bas, le reste du concert se poursuivra de manière tout aussi traditionnelle, tous les morceaux les plus connus joués, très bel enchaînement Begin the Begin et Orange Crush (Quand il a pris son mégaphone, je pensais qu&#8217;il allait jouer These days, que j&#8217;adore aussi, mais dès les premières notes, j&#8217;ai compris mon erreur), Pour le moment, je me dis que c&#8217;est très enlevé comme concert, et qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a eu absolument aucun temps mort ou morceau lent . Electrolite me donne tort, et la fin de la première partie, je tente pendant Houston de reprendre mon film, mais en tenant ma camera en bas, pointée vers la scène. Malheureusement, le résultat n&#8217;est pas satisfaisant, je filme le dos des spectateurs, et la mise au point est nulle, j&#8217;abandonne donc mon projet, Désolé car je tenais vraiment à vous faire partager toutes les nouveautés jouées ce soir.

Peter nous sort sa mandoline, et nous avons droit à LMR, suivi de Horse to Water, puis un autre excellent enchaînement Walk unafraid et The One I Love. La première partie du concert se conclut de bien belle manière. L&#8217;entracte sera de très courte durée, les agents de sécurité redistribuent des papiers trouvés ça et là, cette fois dans la partie droite de la scène, et le final je vous l&#8217;ai déjà narré. Le groupe réapparaît très rapidement sur scène, et Michael demande a ce moment, si maintenant nous sommes chauds, et il a droit a une ovation bien méritée. De la vapeur d&#8217;eau sort de ses lèvres à ce moment, tellement il fait froid, et Supernatural Superserious joué en début de rappel est un énorme morceau de concert, il n&#8217;y a absolument aucun doute. Another Engine me surprend favorablement, et la fin est archi connue, et le concert se conclut à 23 h 1O. ils ont joué une heure et demie au final.

Mes impressions personnelles sont naturellement extrêmement favorables. Il n&#8217;y a quasiment eu aucun temps mort, et l&#8217;absence de morceaux de ATS, et de Everybody a finalement donné du corps au show. Finalement, si on regarde la set list, il y a eu une prépondérance de morceaux remuants. Je l&#8217;ai déjà dit aussi, mais le groupe semblait extrêmement heureux d'être là ce soir, et nous le montrait bien. Même Mike d&#8217;ordinaire plus réservé et concentré, a été surpris à de nombreuse reprises en flagrant délit d&#8217;oeillades, sourires, et de gestes amicaux qui ne trompaient pas, et c&#8217;était très visible des premiers rangs. 

Ah, s&#8217;ils avaient joué Until the Day is Done, un ou deux autres morceaux de ma préférence tels que Country Feedback, surpris en exécutant Texarcana, et remplacé les 2 derniers morceaux, on n&#8217;aurait pas été loin d&#8217;une perfection absolue.
Un final acoustique avec Find the River plus un autre morceau acoustique n&#8217;aurait pas été pour me déplaire non plus. Il est toutefois certain que le groupe retourne vers des sets plus rock, et je m&#8217;en réjouis par avance, et je suis sûr que les concerts en France seront de très grand niveau dans les cadres enchanteurs qui plus est.

Le retour sur le parking est bien organisé, et je retrouve ma voiture (une Cadillac) assez rapidement. Merci le bip de télécommande, car ce n&#8217;était pas évident dans le noir absolu, mais les billets un jour étaient garés sur un parking séparé, et la sortie et le retour s&#8217;effectuent dans de bien meilleures conditions que l&#8217;aller. Je suis de retour à l'hôtel vers 1H 30, et je m&#8217;endors avec des tonnes de bons souvenirs dans ma tête, et je pense à vous. Voila, grande soirée


----------



## FANREM (15 Mars 2008)

Une info de premiere :
Patti Smith va etre exposée à la Fondation Cartier, et à cette occasion, elle donnera un concert acoustique le 6 avril
Les places seront en vente sur le site de la Fnac a partir du 22 mars, et le prix est donné 10  en plein tarif, et 8  en tarif réduit. Sur que vous en aurez pour votre argent


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2008)

teo a dit:


> ()
> _A noter dès ce mois-ci, une expo David Lynch et l'année prochaine, une expo Patti Smith _




Pas tout à fait de première, mais vu la dame, ça fait du bien de le rappeler 
_Et que ce soit à la FC ou ailleurs, c'est toujours ça de vu et entendu, n'en déplaise à certain-es puristes...​_


----------



## FANREM (22 Mars 2008)

R.E.M - Concert privé Canal + 21 mars 2008

Comme pas mal de monde, je rate lentrée la premiere fois, mais comme je suis tres en avance, cela ne pose aucun probleme. Le studio 104 est très facile a trouver, il est situé a coté de la présipauté de Groland. Batiments impersonnels, armature en tôle, tout ce que larchitecture moderne peut nous offrir de plus moche, quoi. 
Peu avant 19 h, on se retrouve tous dans la file dattente a lintérieur du studio. Il faut décliner son nom à lentrée et dès cette formalité acccomplie, on se voit remettre un petit morceau de papier qui permet daccéder au vestiaire, et ensuite il faut reprendre la file pour accéder au plateau. Pendant que nous étions dans la file dattente, Peter Buck se rend aux toilettes qui jouxtent, apparemment tres décontracté.
Après des explications claires et distillées sur un ton marquant la différence de Canal, nous assistons à lenregistrement des Guignols. Cest très sympa de découvrir les coulisses des émissions phares de la chaine. 
Juste après, il nous faut nous déplacer pour rejoindre les gradins attenant situés en face de la scène. Un tout petit peu de bousculade (il y a beaucoup de monde, et la capacité daccueil des gradins semble bien minuscule), certains VIP ont la chance detre deja installés sur lestrade et ont monopolisé les places les plus hautes. Le chauffeur de salle (très sympa et souriant au demeurant) nous a expliqué que les plans ou lon voit le public sont pré-enregistrés, et nous devons donc faire comme si nous exultions de joie alors que nous sommes filmés devant une scène vide. Quelques prises de vue plus tard, laffaire est dans la boîte, et le larrivée des artistes intervient vers 20 H 40.

Début des choses sérieuses. Living well entame parfaitement le set. Le groupe est très sobrement vêtu, veste, pantalon sombre, cravate pour Michael (l(allure dun premier de la classe). Le son est très bon, juste ce quil faut en puissance, et le décor relativement sobre. Des lettres lumineuses reprennent le titre du dernier album sur des colonnes en hauteur. Ca part très fort, et il ny a aucun temps mort, que du lourd jusquà .... Electrolite. Il ny a absolument aucune ambiguité, cest la guitare de Peter qui donne le tempo. Cest a la fois sobre, mais très tranchant, les riffs sont très propres, très incisifs, pas de surabondance deffets, tout en conservant un côté cristallin, du grand art.  Et pour ceux qui auraient encore des doutes, le groupe tourne définitivement la page aux ambiances intimistes, cest rock, cest rapide, et ils semblent encore une fois se procurer un grand plaisir. 
Petite pause a lentame de Houston, ou Michael explique quils ont un mauvais président, la routine quoi... A noter que sur ce morceau,  Mike se distingue à son tour aux claviers par des éclairs fulgurants qui illuminent le morceau. Super interprétation, ca repart de plus belle, et nous avons droit peu de temps après à un nouvel aparté politique, très court, enchainé par un Final Straw de très grande beauté, et qui ne dénature pas lesprit des morceaux joués jusque là.
Beaucoup de complicité apparente entre Michael et Peter, un intermède amusant pour le public, Michael expliquant que normalement tout a été prévu avec un public assis, et que comme tout le monde est debout, dans laxe des caméras, il voit nos braguettes, poitrines, etc... La mandoline arrive sur scène, on sait a quoi sattendre, et le final est de toute beauté dans une interprétation survitaminée, un exploit vu la chaleur régnant dans le studio, Horse to water clôt cette partie avec brio. On en a pris plein les yeux, et ca a frôlé la perfection absolue.

Retour sur le plateau peu de temps après, ils ont bien mérité un rafraichissement, et cest la reprise (Parentèse, Michael a sous sa chemise le tee-shirt a manches longues rayé noir et blanc quil portait a Langerado, qui dépasse sous sa veste). Nous avons droit a une nouvelle interprétation de Kenneth qui nous surprend, enchainé avec une redite de Man sized. Vont ils refaire le show ?  
Non, car un roadie tend à Peter une guitare acoustique, et cest Until the day qui est jouée maintenant. Ce morceau (apparemment peu connu dans le public) est je le répète absolument exceptionnel, jen déguste chaque accord avec la plus extrême délectation, un  sommet. Il y a bien longtemps que je nai pas entendu un morceau aussi beau et poignant. Le final MOTM est classique, et ils quittent la salle, non sans que Michael revienne prendre ses lunettes poses sur lestrade de la batterie. 

Une soirée exceptionnelle, imaginez quils soient dans votre salon, à quelques mètres de vous, sans de barrière de sécurité, sans la présence de vigiles, en toute décontraction, des conditions absolument inimaginables et quon ne peut vivre quune fois dans sa vie. Pour moi, cest fait, et jen garderai un souvenir inoubliable. Du bonheur sans aucune réserve

La sortie est rapide, jai parlé 2 Minutes avec Ken Stringfellow dans les toilettes, qui a répondu a ma question sur son absence lors de cette tournée que le groupe voulait un son très rock, et quil na avait pas de place donnée aux claviers. Très sympa et très souriant.
3 Monospaces Mercedes sont garés devant la sotie, prêts à reconduire les musiciens à leur hotel. Mike sort le premier. Interpelé, il se laisse photographier, signe quelques autographes, et cest le tour de Scott qui nous gratifie dun grand sourires, juste avant Michael qui sengouffre tout de suite à larrière de son véhicule aux vitres teintées. Il pleut, et la voiture de Peter est au ralenti, nous attendons encore un peu, mais decidons de partir, car il nest pas encore apparu.

Nous sommes ensuite allés boire un verre à la Porte de la Chapelle, et nous avons échangé nos impressions sur la soirée de ce soir. Tout le monde est emballé, même si des voix soulignent le fait que Michael paraisse fatigué

Enorme soirée, inoubliable

Je terminerai en remerciant tout particulièrement Devon ainsi que Vincent Dondaine, sans lesquels je naurais certainement pas pu assister à ce sublime moment, et pour finir tous les autres pilgrims qui nos ont accompagnés. 

Une pensée pour ceux qui nont pas eu cette chance aussi. Bye

Quelques photos pour finir


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2008)

mercredi soir et rebelote vendredi soir : Trio Grande : Laurent Dehors (clarinettes et sax), Michel Massot (tubas et trombone) Michel  Debrulle (batterie). Du jazz humoristique et poétique franco-belge. D'un soir à l'autre, les mêmes musiciens mais tout le plaisir du jazz à voir deux concerts quasi-complètement différents avec une préférence pour le deuxième, vendredi : une salle idéale pour ce type de concert (en prime tout en acoustique), plus de public, et du coup, concert à rallonge 

En prime, pour ceux qui veulent voir des instruments un rien décalés : la clarinette contrebasse de Laurent Dehors, djéà encombrante ; et le tuba contrebasse de Michel Massot, pour musiciens baraqués de préférence  Et avec ces machines à faire du grave, une musique toute en finesse et en légèreté.


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2008)

Je ne l'ai pas vu, et je ne pourrais pas le voir, mais si vous habitez Lille ou Nantes, François giner fait une expo, film, débat sur les aborigènes de Weemol ou il vit depuis maintenant 20 ans.


> François Giner fera partager ses 20 ans de vie commune avec les aborigène et presentera son ouvrage "en terre aborigène" à la librairie de voyage autour du monde
> Lundi 7 et Mardi 8 Avril librairie de voyage autour du monde, 15 Rue St Jacques, Lille.
> Exposition, projection, débat à Nantes le vendredi 4 et samedi 5 Avril
> 27/03/08 12:58 | lien Permanent
> ...


Plus d'infos sur www.bodeideicamp.fr

Si vous y allez cela me ferait plaisir de savoir comment c'etait


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

tiens, Yael Naïm après Alela Diane et Mariee Sioux&#8230;

bin, j'suis tombé amoureux d'Alela Diane :love: lorsqu'elle m'a signé le LP que je lui ai acheté en main-propre mais j'aurais pu tomber amoureux de Mariee Sioux :love: et heureusement, Yael Naïm a su faire tomber mes appréhensions en fin de concert, elle s'éclate sur scène et ça fait plaisir à voir ! 

et en plus elle fait la meilleure reprise de tous les temps de Toxic De Britney Spears&#8230; et rien que pour ça ! :love:


----------



## FANREM (9 Avril 2008)

MOBIUS BAND + EDITORS : Bataclan 7 avril 2008

Il fait bien froid ce soir là sur Paris, et la neige est presque de la partie. Le bataclan est tout de même bien plein lorsquà 20 h précises monte sur scène le 1er groupe

3 musiciens : claviers, guitare et batterie. Cest donc un trio classique qui démarre. Tout de suite, je remarque le claviériste scotché par un doigt a sa boite à rythme, tapotant dessus et sautillant comme un beau diable - Vu de loin le look de Garfunkel en plus grand. La musique qui mest totalement inconnue se révèle au final dun très bon niveau. Le batteur se met en valeur peu de temps après, et sa frappe a au moins le mérite de la variété et de faire travailler ses cymbales plus quà laccoutumée, sortant des enchainements frappés dune personnalité affirmée. Le claviériste enchaine à la guitare daccompagnement, sans se départir de  vivre intensément sa musique. Ils nont joué quun peu moins dune demie-heure, mais cest bon, enlevé, pas ennuyeux pour un sou... une très bonne 1ere partie, et le public semble tout a fait daccord au vu des applaudissements récoltés à la fin de la prestation.

Editors rentre sur scène à 21 H, et cest Camera qui a le privilège dentamer le set. Tom Smith est au clavier de profil, et dès le début du set, cest sa voix tout a fait particulière qui vous frappe, vous enchante devrais je même dire. An end has a start qui suit, commence a déclencher des mouvements dans la fosse, et ils confirment en live tout de bien que je pensais deux. Je les avais vus il y a de cela pas mal de temps, à lOlympia je crois me rappeler, juste après Artic Monkeys, et je ne sais pourquoi je navais pas gardé un souvenir inoubliable des deux prestations - les touts débuts peut-etre. 

Ce soir par contre, ils sont en très grande forme, et cela sentend. Chris Urbanowicz tire des sons cristallins et stridents de sa Rickenbaker, Russell Leetch a un jeu de basse très propre, et Ed Lay a une frappe lourde, même si - et cest pour moi la seule ombre au tableau de ce soir - je la trouve un peu monocorde. 
Une classe certaine tout en sobriété, le début est très impressionnant. Léclairage tout en teintes minimalistes renforce bien la sensation ressentie jusque là. 2 albums seulement à leur actif, presque joués en intégralité ce soir, et si Munich est joué aux 3/4 de 1ere partie, cest bien la preuve si cela pouvait en étonner encore certains que leur discographie sest enrichie par des oeuvres majeures. Une version presque acoustique de Push your head towards the air est un contrepied au ton de la soirée, seule entorse au tempo général magnigfié par des interprétations sublimes comme Bullets, Bones, All sparks qui redonnent le ton à la fois grave mais à la fois enjoué, et Fingers in the factory cloture le show dans une certaine sauvagerie contenue.
De mémoire, the racing rats entame les rappels, puis suit une chanson que je ne connaissais pas, et cest Smokers outside qui met un terme définitif au spectacle dans un déluge de sons et de lumières blanches aveuglantes. Le final est apocalyptique, le sonomètre doit sen souvenir

Il est 22h20 environ, et a la sortie, les membres de Mobius band vendent leur disque sans sembler avoir beaucoup de succès. Dommage !

Une soirée vraiment excellente, sans aucun temps mort, et cest suffisamment rare pour le souligner. Il ne manque pas grand chose au groupe pour se retrouver au sommet absolu. En tout cas, il a les chansons pour. En live comme cela est le cas de tous les bons groupes, le groupe assure des prestations de très très haut niveau, que du bon donc, et ce nest pas le froid a la sortie qui aura prise sur moi, jai la tête ailleurs. Du bon, du très très bon


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2008)

Pub 
Je ne poste jamais ici , mais envie de donner un coup de pouce

Hier EMB Sannois une bonne surprise BEAT ASSAILANT
le style  croisement de plusieurs : Funk , trip hop ,rap

c'est un peu tout ca mais à leur sauce pêchue et optimiste

centré autour du chanteur MC ( d'Atlanta ) une  formation internationale de 10
3 cuivres + clavier+ batterie+ basse+ guitare+ le MC + choeur +platines et samples  ( gérés par Mac    je parie que ce dernier est un macgeen discret, faudra que j'enquête )

sur un "tapis" plutôt funk  le MC balance des textes (en anglais) intelligents 
( pas du tout  les clichés gangsta style)
et intervient en francais qu'il parle un peu

Leur tracks en studio ne refletent pas la super énergie en live.

tournée en France
leur myspace ( avec tracks mais pas de live) donnera  une idée et les dates Avril Mai
http://www.myspace.com/hardtwelve

et divers videos sur gougoule


----------



## paradize (20 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

alors, hier soir, j'étais au festival des artefacts à Strasbourg, au zénith qui a ouvert ses portes cette année... 10 000 places...

Alors, j'ai vu:

- Le rappel de Daniel Darc, chantant "cherchez le garçon", en chancelant sur ses jambes, mais son guitariste a fait un p*tain de solo, vraiment mémorable.

- Aaron, c'est pas ma tasse de thé, j'ai failli m'endormir, tellement c'est lent, même les quelques moments de sautillement du chanteur ne m'ont pas sortis de ma létargie... Après avoir chanté "Lilly", tout le public s'est levé spontanément, en standing ovation...

- Renan Luce, euh, comment dire, j'en ai profité pour aller manger, je n'ai vu que la 2e moitié, je n'ai entendu que les chansons qui passent à la radio (les voisines, repentis, la lettre). Mais en entrant ds la salle, il a commencé à blablater sur la vie de chanteur en tournée, c'était assez sympathique.

- Dionysos. Dionysooooooooos.... J'adore... Mathias malzieu s'est a nouveau déchaîné, sautant sur scène et sur le public, avec réorchestration de ses chansons, tous les albums y sont passés, une bonne dose de folie, comme j'aime... Olivia Ruiz est venu pour chanter une chanson...Et la violoniste à toujours l'air très angoissée quand le chanteur se jette ds la foule..

- Grand corps malade. Assez simple, efficace, propre...  C'est sûr que toute l'énergie insufflé par le groupe précédent est retombé... Un mélange du nouveau et de l'ancien CD. J'ai bien aimé le slam sur "le gars de la ville". 

- Et puis, le chanteur que je voulais absolument voir pour la 3e fois : CALI !!!!!!!!!!!! A poil...  ... Trop fort, mais faut aimer le style contestaire. Un écran géant diffuse des images de manifestations, d'un camp d'internement ou il a joué... Pendant un moment, flottement, on l'entend chanter, mais on le voit plus... ET voilà qu'il réapparaît tout en haut des gradins... J'étais pas du bon côté, zut !!! Il a slamé ds la fosse jusqu'à la scène... J'ai adoré le finale de Dolarosa version techno... Une agréable surprise... Pour la toute dernière chanson qui n'est pas de lui, "with or without you" de U2, un musicien qui accompagne "grand corps malade" est venu sur scène pour jouer du djambé...

Une soirée fini en apothéose pour moi... J'aurais bien aimé y aller vendredi aussi, mais vu que Pete Doherty est en prison, les Babyshambles ont annulés... Tant pis, un jour peut être, je les verrais...


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2008)

quelques petites images valent parfois mieux que de longs discours !

(je dis ça pour moi hein mais de toute façon à l'heure à laquelle je me suis couché, j'suis pas capable de disserter ! )





lien vers leur page myspace en cliquant sur ma photo !


----------



## paradize (26 Avril 2008)

Concert de Catherine Ringer chante les rita mitsouko and more
 hier soir, au nouveau zénith de Strasbourg.

Pour une capacité de 10 000 places, 3 000 personnes sont venus (dont ma marraine et moi).

Petite parole pour Fred Chichin, et le concert démarre. En majorité, des chansons du nouvel album. D'après Catherine, depuis l'interdiction de fumer ds les lieux publics, les salles sentent plus la sueur et le prout... (sans commentaires).

2 rappels, dont le dernier servait juste à chanter marcia baïla version étendue (je sais pas comment on dit qd ça dure plus longtemps que la version radio).

J'ai l'impression que le concert a duré 5 min, alors que ça a duré plus de 2h... C'est un bon signe. Elle a repris des chansons, mais je ne connaissais ni la chanson, ni l'artiste, j'ai pas retenu, désolé.

Une nana lui a lancé son soutien gorge, que Catherine s'est empressé de mettre, et il lui allait parfaitement...

J'ai vraiment adoré, et je suis encore ds le concert, presque 24h après...
:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2008)

Hier soir...

Grand Corps Malade, qui présentait son deuxième album aux Francomanias de Bulle. Salle un peu trop grande et froide (public tenu à distance de la scène avec des barrières, dommage) pour ce genre de concert.  Mais prestation sympathique tout de même. Avec pas mal de morceaux du nouvel album Enfant de la ville, et le très beau _Du côté chance_ au final.

Public en tout cas conquis, et un Fabien tout content de retrouver la Suisse. 

En deuxième partie, Alain Bashung. Je connaissais le personnage, mais moins le chanteur, et je l'ai vu pour la première fois sur scène. Parfois, on retrouve des attitude à la Gainsbourg. Ça n'est pas pour déplaire. J'espère qu'il vaincra son putain de crabe; physiquement ça lui a fait prendre un méchant coup de vieux.

Et ensuite il y avait Aaron, mais je me suis cassé avant que ça commence. 

Bonne soirée, si ce n'est le retour où je me suis fait choper au radar (ah, flûte, me suis trompé de fil ).


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous..
ça faisait un petit moment que je n'étais pas venu sur le forum.. vie un peu compliquée en ce moment ... :hein:

Quoiqu'il en soit, je suis allé voir Ladytron hier soir à Milan. Enfin!! Ca doit faire genre 4/5 ans que j'attendais ce moment.. et voilà j'ai enfin pu les voir..!
Salle assez petite, genre pour 200 personnes à mon avis, son horriblement fort  éclairage très simple mais assez chouette
Je n'aurais pas cru que sur scène ils viendraient avec des instruments (batterie, guitare, basse etc..) mais que comme sur leur CD la musique serait très électronique.. et en fait si, ils ont mélanger les genres (électronique et instruments) et c'était trop génial!
Allez les voir, c'est un groupe vraiment très méconnu et sous-estimé et je n'arrive pas à le comprendre..
_*DW*_


----------



## iNannoussa (10 Mai 2008)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Allez les voir, c'est un groupe vraiment très méconnu et sous-estimé et je n'arrive pas à le comprendre..
> _*DW*_


  Moi non plus! pourtant, ils sont trèèèèèès bien, leur 'international dateline' restera un de mes morceaux préférés!
en tout cas, je t'envie vraiment pour le concert, moi je ne raterai pas si jamais l'occasion se présente!


----------



## Benouche (10 Mai 2008)

yo! Hier : les JDM festival ( c a d au fond du Jardin Du Michel )

vus : Wriggles ( sympa bien que je préférais quand ils furent 5 ), un petit groupe ENORME entre deux, Grand corps malade, Alex toucourt, les TETES RAIDES, un bout de Pigalle...

Prochaine étape : les eurocks.


----------



## twoletters (17 Mai 2008)

Je vais voir Madonna au Stade de France le 20 septembre prochain.  

Le soucis, c'est que j'ai 3 places en trop. Je les vend donc au prix où je les ai acheté.

Si certains mac-users sont fans, j'ai donc 3 places en catégorie "pelouse debout" (les moins chères) à 72,70 euros. Je peux les envoyer par courrier ou les remettre en main propre sur Lille.

Vous pouvez me contacter par mp pour toute question. 

Vivement le 20 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2008)

Hier soir, au festival Caribana à Nyon, une Alanis Morissette visiblement très heureuse de retrouver la scène, après pas mal d'années d'absence. Perso, je l'avais pas vue sur scène depuis cinq ans, et j'ai trouvé qu'elle s'était émancipée devant un public. Par le passé, j'étais toujours un peu sur ma faim à l'issue de ses concerts. Là ce ne fut pas le cas, malgré le concert un poil court à mon goût (1h15 environ).

En première partie, le groupe suisse Mina (accompagné de Mich Gerber), que j'avais déjà pu voir y a quelques mois. Mais y a pas de miracle, la scène principale d'un festival en plein air, ça le fait pas trop pour un petit groupe intimiste comme Mina.

Et en passant, salutations aux gens de MacG que j'ai croisé hier soir.   Je suis donc bien rentré.


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hier soir, au festival Caribana à Nyon, une Alanis Morissette visiblement très heureuse de retrouver la scène, après pas mal d'années d'absence. Perso, je l'avais pas vue sur scène depuis cinq ans, et j'ai trouvé qu'elle s'était émancipée devant un public. Par le passé, j'étais toujours un peu sur ma faim à l'issue de ses concerts. Là ce ne fut pas le cas, malgré le concert un poil court à mon goût (1h15 environ).



C'est vrai, elle aurait pu jouer un peu plus longtemps, vu les kilos qu'elle a à perdre...  :rateau: 
T'as vu? On est sur la photo !


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2008)

Daho, Olympia, Obsession Tour 2008
Hier soir.

_Première partie: ParaOne_
Une surprise, bon moment mais c'est  clair que de la musique électronique pour club à dérouté une partie du public. Moi j'aime mais c'est particulier comme choix. Pas eu l'impression qu'il y avait grand monde.

Etienne Daho m'a encore charmé, comme il le fait depuis  &#8230; Public heureux, le bel Etienne se raconte entre les morceaux, nous amuse, nous séduit et nous accompagne tel une bande originale de vie sans réelle nostalgie, juste un ami que l'on revoit régulièrement avec lequel on a toujours autant de plaisir à échanger. Quelques anecdotes, en passant de Marianne Faithfull, Jean Genet, YSL, Mick ou Bob&#8230; (L'Eponge ou Dylan, au choix ), des villes (Paris, Londres, Barcelone&#8230 et toujours sa musique pop sans prétention, simplement poétique, sensible entre les influences Velvet Underground ou club londonien&#8230; Le voir de si près, contre la scène, se sentir transpercé lorsqu'il semble nous désigner individuellement, le voir bombardé de l'énergie de son public, heureux, transporté, ému, ce shoot de scène l'illumine, l'enflamme. C'est bon. 
Trois morceaux à en avoir la chair de poule, _Sur mon cou_, _Boulevard des Capucines_ et son _Ouverture_ (&#8230;sublime et aveuglant&#8230. Sinon, des extraits de _La Notte, La Notte_, _Corps et armes_, _Eden_, _L'invitation_, _Paris ailleurs_, _Pop Satori_, _Pour nos vies martiennes_, _Réévolution&#8230;_


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2008)

beat assaillant 

je sais jamais quoi pensé de ce groupe j'aime vraiment se qu'ils fond mais leur technicien est vraiment pas bon si non sa joue grave de bon en place et avec une pèche..... j'aime beaucoup (sauf leur technos)

je vous poste les photos dès que j'ai eu le temps de les travailler.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

John Zorn Domaine privé
*Essential Cinema*

25 juin 2008_ 20 h.






*Essential Cinema *s'inscrit dans la série des Filmworks (19 opus), collection de musique de film et de bandes sonores à partir de nombreux films expérimentaux.

*******
*Electric Masada*

Marc Ribot_guitare
Jamie Saft_claviers
Erik Friedlander_violoncelle
Trevor Dunn, basse
Ikue Mori_électronique
Joey Baron_batterie
Kenny Wollesen_batterie
Cyro Baptista_percussions
John Zorn_direction, alto saxophone.

*******
la salle est un théâtre à l'italienne version contemporaine.

je suis idéalement placé, au balcon et au milieu...

pour le concert de ce soir, il y aura deux registres et deux niveaux de regard: la scène et l'écran, le haut et le bas.
en haut, le balcon et les alcôves en places assises.
en bas, la salle aura été " évidée" pour ressembler à une salle de concert.
en bas, les gens sont debout.
au-dessus de la scène, un écran géant nous rappelle que nous allons assister à un ciné concert. 

donc, cinq courts-métrages rares issus du cinéma expérimental.

*******
_Rose Hobart_.  (1936_1939)
de *Joseph Cornell*.

ce film est considéré comme un chef d'oeuvre du cinéma expérimental. 
travail de remontage et de réagencement d'un film d'aventure de 1931 se situant à Bornéo. 
à partir de la matière filmique et uniquement des plans où apparaît Rose Hobart, comme un "concentré" amoureux, Joseph Cornell va remonter le film sans respecter la linéarité du récit, en jouant du faux raccord et du cut-off.

historiquement, Cornell (plus connu pour ces "boîtes") inaugure le film de montage qui inspirera toute une dynastie de cinéastes allant de Stan Brakhage et Jonas Mekas en passant par Godard, Chris Marker ou Artavazd Pelechian jusqu'à Matthias Müller et Chrisoph Girardet.

bon, même comme cela et malgré les intentions et l'_aura_ que trimballe le film, ce remontage sera et restera aussi insipide et ennuyeux que le film lui-même. 

sauf que, là, il y a Zorn. en plus. 
la musique de Zorn.

et ce faux film en noir et blanc (virage et dominante bleu avec rayures et scratches) sera magnifié, le temps d'un soir, par les recherches atmosphériques et bruitistes d'un Masada Electric tout en retenu minimaliste.
le film devient soudain oppressant. on redoute dans cette attente impossible (une femme attend quelqu'un) des accès de violence, des débordements sans nom, des formes inédites de transgressions et de meurtres... 
le film (et Electric Masada) repose entièrement sur le jeu de Marc Ribot (guitare): imprévisible, inventif, envoûtant, génial... hors norme.

*******
_Aleph_. (1956_1966)
de *Wallace Berman*

dans la lignée d'Allen Ginsberg et de la Beat Generation, l'unique film du peintre juif Wallace Berman à partir de la première lettre de l'alphabet hébraïque.
un collage inventif fait d'images vertigineuses (corps et visages) en noir et blanc et peintes directement sur le support 8 mm (traces colorées).
en background et en duo: le sax alto furioso et bruitiste de John Zorn himself et la rythmique accélérée de Joey Baron aux drums (comme au bon vieux temps de Naked City) sur fond de basses (Trevor Dunn).

on aimerait parfois que les images aillent encore plus vite dans une sorte de "gorgeous éructif"...
un grand moment de pure virtuosité et de décalage et d'invention et de folie...
_
*******
Oz: The Tin Woodman's Dream_. (1967)
de *Harry Smith *

long-métrage d'animation inspiré par le" Magicien d'Oz" (projet inachevé). 
la séance se termine par un montage kaléidoscopique de séquences tournées en 1966 pour Film #16. 
ces dernières images me font pensé à ces lunettes, en forme de longue-vue, qu'il fallait tourner pour voir le monde à travers le prisme déformé d'un kaléidoscope. 
musique essentiellement percussive et minimaliste (avec Cyro Baptista aux percussions et  Ikue Mori à l'électronique). 
une forme d'onirisme aux formes organiques et sexuées.

*******
_By Night With Torch and Spear_. (1940)
de *Joseph Cornell*
ce film de 8 mn, fait de collage d'images de fonderie et de métal en fusion et de nuages bleu foncé ne sera pas projeté...
ou alors je ne l'ai pas vu... 
(non, je n'étais pas chimico-bourré).

*******
on passera direct à *Maya Deren* avec_ Ritual in Transfigured Time _(1946).
s'il fallait parler de films purement expérimentaux, il faudrait, alors, parler du cinéma de Maya Deren, Jonas Mekas, Stan Brakhage, Kenneth Anger ou Michael Snow...

donc, Deren.

un film, en noir et blanc contrasté, avec des plans virtuoses, qui démarre sur des jeux de mains, un bal mondain et des corps en mouvement en extérieur paysage, pour finir dans l'onirisme. thématique un peu compassée dans la gestuelle...
séquences aux formes flottantes et sensuelles qui s'enchaînent sans logique narrative.
Zorn reprend le thème de "Filming", un morceau qui faisait partie d'un documentaire sur Maya Deren (Filmworks X).

le thème est superbe, envoûtant, répétitif...
et il a cette longueur et démesure du Live.

on aimerait, alors, que le film ne s'arrête jamais...
on aimerait que le temps se suspende à jamais sur cette séquence de temps...
on aimerait, alors, que la musique ne s'arrête jamais...

*Maya Deren* Ritual in Transfigured Time. 1946.
[youtube]xrWNXLPFz40&hl=en[/youtube]


*******
au premier rappel (il y en aura trois,) c'est un Electric Masada tout en subtilité chromatique qui ouvre le versus concert. 
dans la foulée, il y aura un set d'anthologie, hyper déstructuré (dans la pure lignée des Live écrit au cordeau de Cobra ou des sets les plus déconstruits de Electric Masada) avec un Zorn en pleine forme au sax alto. 

on repart sur les bases d'un Masada ultra-rythmé (deux batteurs et un percussionniste) remonté par un Zorn hybride, à la fois sax altiste et chef d'orchestre, ou plutôt directeur musical d'une précision redoutable et maniaque.
il faut le voir exprimer ses intentions dans une gestuelle ludique et rigoureuse et implacable.

*Electric Masada* Tekufah
[youtube]95DuKWyOSrs&hl=en[/youtube]

*******
c'est la fin. 
malgré le battage, les lumière se rallument. 
des gens commencent déjà à partir...

le groupe revient pour un set joué presque pleine lumière... 
quelque chose comme un "Gift"... 
(qui n'était pas prévu).

merci, monsieur Zorn.

*******
pour des raisons diverses et variées (plus de billets...), j'ai complètement raté le volet Paintkiller du concert de lundi (23).
la vision d'un Zorn plus proche de ce que j'écoute et du Zorn que je préfère (mais tout le monde s'en fout...) aux confins du Punk_Hardcore_Grindcore et Metal Death avec des pointes de Trash et de Noisy flirtant sur un genre nouveau, le Free Jazz Core.

*Paintkiller* One Eyed Pessary.
[youtube]OzvLZvc-haI&hl=en[/youtube]

*Naked City *Torture Garden.
[youtube]sBQDepf7sFA&hl=en[/youtube]

*******
pour les fans: 
concert de John Zorn le 25 février 2009 à la Salle Pleyel.
John Zorn et Tzadik
présentent la musique de Serge Gainsbourg

copie conforme de l'album _Great Jewish Music:Serge Gainsbourg._
avec une pléiade d'artistes de l'underground new-yorkais.






j'ai déjà parlé de cet album dans " Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ? 4.0 "



.


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Juillet 2008)

Samedi soir à Cluses:
http://www.musiques-en-stock.com/index.php

Je ne connaissais pas ce festival, et ne savais pas à quoi m'attendre, connaissant un peu Cluses, je me demandais où on pouvait installer une scène dans une si petite ville. Et en fait c'étais vraiment sympa comme endroit pour un festival, avec plein de stands autour. Ambiance assez familiale, ce qui change aussi, c'était cool. 

J'y suis allé pour voir les Dandy Warhols que j'adore, mais d'abord j'ai découvert un super groupe (français je crois) qui s'appelle Coming Soon, allez sur leur site MySpace pour les découvrir, c'est vraiment bien ce qu'ils font! 
Ils ont entre 15 et 26 ans, font une sorte de rock Country, et sont vraiment heureux d'etre sur scène, ça donne presque des frissons!

Bon, à minuit sont arrivés les Dandy Warhols que je n'avais pas vu depuis trop longtemps (2 ou 3 ans je crois), et ils ont joué principalement des morceaux du nouvel album qui doit sortir et des classiques genre Boys Better, Get Off, Shakin, Bohemian Like You, We Used to Be Friends, Last High etc... Super concert, mais trop court. 1h peut etre.

Ensuite je les ai rencontrés BackStage à leur buffet et comme d'habitude, ça s'est super bien passé, ils sont toujours très disponibles pour discuter longuement, ils aiment bien rencontrer leurs fans, faire quelques photos etc.. 

Ciao
*DW*


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2008)

Personne à Arras dimanche pour Radiohead et Sigur Ros ?
Moi j'avais revendu ma place pour x raison


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, les eurockéennes de Belfort Samedi et Dimanche

The Do et Moby resteront les plus beaux souvenirs de ce week-end


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Personne à Arras dimanche pour Radiohead et Sigur Ros ?
> Moi j'avais revendu ma place pour x raison



une partie de jambes en l'air vaudrait elle une partie d'oreilles en l'air ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> une partie de jambes en l'air vaudrait elle une partie d'oreilles en l'air ?



RH quand même quoi... heureusement pour elle qu'elle vaut le détour. 

"ma chérie t'es trop bonne, plus qu'un concert de radiohead"

Elle était heureuse, le sourire aux lèvres, les 6


----------



## toys (13 Juillet 2008)

du cirque poétique au début je me suis dit pour quoi pas mais bon.

suite a une semaine de camp cirque a gorges avec 46 petits monstre de 11 a 15 ans nous avons vue le spectacle de la compagnie 3Xrien leur site ici

je ne sais pas si s'est le faite d'avoir passer une semaine avec eux et les 50 monstres ou si s'est tout simplement que leur spectacle est magnifique, sa doit bien faire 5 ou 6 ans que je n'est vue un spectacle aussi beau et aussi bien fait. 

en bref allez voir je vous jure que s'est superbe.

j'ai tellement été manger par le truc que j'ai pas pensé a faire de photo (pour vous dire)

bisous bisous et si il passe près de chez vous faite un saut pour aller les voire.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

pour les parisiens  qui aiment écouter et danser sur de la musique brésilienne

un bon plan pas fait depuis un moment

les soirées à l'Ermitage
(haut de ménilmontant)

Régulierement plusieurs groupes brésiliens ( de styles divers) y jouent  et on s'y trémousse à gogo

Ambiance très détendue  et conviviale
contrairement à ailleurs les gens sont ouverts , sourient et se parlent
snobinards s'abstenir, ca leur plaira pas

Entrée à prix raisonnable variable selon les groupes 
 exemple hier Roda do Covaco ( qiui joue samba +pagode etc ) 6 &#8364;
(boissons entre 3 et +++)

heures variables selon les cas
(souvent 18h - ou 20h  à +++)

L'Ermitage a aussi d'autres programmations
http://www.studio-ermitage.com/

edit
oublié de donner 
le site de ce groupe  association loi 1901( avec son)
http://www.rodadocavaco.com/

et prochaines performances de ce groupe
- le 22 (favela chic)
-le 27  (Ermitage)


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous,
bon petit week end pour les concert.
Vendredi soir REM à Locarno en Suisse. J'aime toujours autant cette place d'un point de vue esthétique, mais pour les concert c'est vraiment pas le top. Surtout quand on est pas dans les 20 premiers rangs! 
REM j'ai jamais adoré, mais à chaque fois je vais les voir en espérant d'aimer, et une fois de plus c'était moyen (gout personnel!!). Bon, je reconnais qu'ils jouent bien, et qu'il y a une super ambiance, mais je trouve que les titres se ressemblent quand meme.. et j'ai trouvé dommage que pour un festival, ils n'aient pas joué plus de titres connus à part Bad Day, Losing My Religion et What's the Frequency.. et c'est tout.
La place de Locarno était pleine à craquer, et il y avait énormément de monde en dehors aussi qui n'avait pas de billet pour écouter..

Samedi soir, c'était Duran Duran à Milan. Première fois que je les voyais, et je les connais très très peu, à part leurs tubes. J'avais envie de voir ce qu'ils donnaient live. Après les avoir attendu une bonne heure, ils arrivent devant un public complement déchainé!  
Le groupe était en super forme, ils semblaient trop contents de jouer devant un super public, et l'ambiance était géniale. Je ne connaissais pas 90% des titres, mais le son étant tellement bon, ainsi que les interpretations que l'on se laissait prendre sans meme les connaitre.
J'ai vraiment adoré le concert, et je retournerai les voir si l'occasion se présente!

*DW*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

comme je l ai dit dans un autre fil, PONI HOAX, de la cold wave tres interessante...proche de joy division, du marquis de sade...tres bon concert...

tout dernierement, au festival calvi on the rocks, deux live electro, dans la mouvance de MISTER OIZO, DAFT PUNK, bref, toute la nouvelle ( pas si nouvelle que ca mais on a  l impression que les gens la decouvrent maintenant) vague electro...rien qui casse des briques, mais tres interessant quand meme....tres dance floor....
durant le meme festival, BIRDY NAM NAM....je vous laisse le soin d aller decouvrir par vous meme si vous avez jamais ecouté...4 dj champions de DMC qui a eux 4 et en scratchant font des morceaux a part entiere...et ca, ca a tout dechiré....

et a venir, EMIR KUSTURICA...je vous ferai un report ici meme...

tcho !!!


----------



## toys (25 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> comme je l ai dit dans un autre fil, PONI HOAX, de la cold wave tres interessante...proche de joy division, du marquis de sade...tres bon concert...
> 
> tout dernierement, au festival calvi on the rocks, deux live electro, dans la mouvance de MISTER OIZO, DAFT PUNK, bref, toute la nouvelle ( pas si nouvelle que ca mais on a  l impression que les gens la decouvrent maintenant) vague electro...rien qui casse des briques, mais tres interessant quand meme....tres dance floor....
> durant le meme festival, BIRDY NAM NAM....je vous laisse le soin d aller decouvrir par vous meme si vous avez jamais ecouté...4 dj champions de DMC qui a eux 4 et en scratchant font des morceaux a part entiere...et ca, ca a tout dechiré....
> ...



si tu a aimé les 4 dj vas donc ecouter coup de cross C2C tu trouveras des vidéos sur le net ils sont champions du monde de djing a 4 et celas depuis 3 ans je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

alors figure toi que ma pote me disait pareil : " tu as aimé birdy nam nam ?? va ecouter C2C, j ai adoré !!!" qu elle m a dit...bon ben je crois que je n ai plus qu a aller ecouter ca !!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Juillet 2008)

REM à Milan ce soir.. à l'Arena Civica. Super concert! Finalement j'ai aimé un concert de REM 
L'endroit, en plein air était assez plein..une super première partie: The Editors! Je connaissais seulement de nom et j'ai adoré. 
REM arrive à 21h15 et finissent 2h plus tard, après un concert de très bonne qualité, super ambiance du coté public, et une très bonne humeur sur la scène. Michael Stipe était plutôt bavard ce soir, il souriait aussi beaucoup, et tout le groupe était clairement content d'être à Milan. Ils n'ont pas arrêté de dire qu'ils adoraient l'Italie et Milan. Ils ont joué de tout, pas mal du dernier album, et pas mal de classiques. 
Vraiment une bonne soirée!
_*DW*_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2008)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Ils ont joué de tout, pas mal du dernier album, et pas mal de classiques.



Pareil dimanche soir au Paleo Festival. Beaucoup de morceaux du dernier album, mais aucun de l'album précédent _Around The Sun_. On se demande bien pourquoi: il avait reçu une mauvaise critique, et même Michael Stipe en était déçu. Bref.

On avait pris l'habitude de voir R.E.M. clore ses concerts soit par _It's The End Of The World (As We Now It)_ ou par _I'm Gonna DJ_ du dernier album, mais joué souvent ces dernières années. Ben non, le dernier morceau fut _Man On The Moon_, juste après _Losing My Religion_. J'aurais encore voulu entendre plein d'autres morceaux (_Finest Worksong_, _Nightswimming_, _Daysleeper_, _Gardening At Night_...) mais le concert aurait au moins dû durer trois heures. 

Un bon concert (pas le meilleur de R.E.M., faudra se surpasser pour dépasser Montreux 1999...). Cela reste de loin mon groupe préféré, même après l'avoir vu six fois en concert. J'espère au moins pouvoir en profiter encore autant de fois.


----------



## FANREM (28 Juillet 2008)

Ca fait tout de meme un certain temos qu'ils terminent les concerts par Man of the moon (a mon grand desespoir d'ailleurs). C'est peut etre consensuel pour un spectateur moyen, mais pour un specialiste du groupe, ils ont fait beauoup mieux par le passé. Radio free europe ferait un final de bien meilleure tenue 

A noter qu'à Nyon, ils n'ont joué que 23 morceaux  alors qu'à Milan, ils en ont joué 28 dont 6 en rappel, et que leur set list etait plus founie (Fall on me, Country feedback et driver 8 font partie de leurs plus belles perles, même si elles sont moins emblématiques)


----------



## Chang (1 Août 2008)

Quel bon site web pour trouver des concerts la semaine prochaine a Paris ... ???

Jai bien navigue sur quelques sites mais c'est pas toujours top niveau pub de concerts ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Quel bon site web pour trouver des concerts la semaine prochaine a Paris ... ???
> 
> Jai bien navigue sur quelques sites mais c'est pas toujours top niveau pub de concerts ...




peut-être: Lylo ?

(ils éditent un petit mag très pratique...)

*******
mais, pas mal de lieux sont fermés en août (comme _Les Instants Chavirés_ à Montreuil ou _La Maroquinerie_, par ex)...

une petite liste des salles parisiennes.


----------



## teo (1 Août 2008)

C'est pour toi ? 
concertandco
concerts
agendaculturel
billetreduc
Nouveau Casino

par contre, dommage, le Rex Club, est fermé jusqu'au 4 septembre, à moins d'aller à Ibiza le temps d'une soirée pour leur 20 ans  et lamaroquinerie - salle concert à l'air fermée aussi. Le restau et le bar, peut-être pas, mais bon&#8230;


Edit: y'a les soirées Rebirth et la Flèche d'Or aussi.


----------



## Chang (2 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> C'est pour toi ?
> concertandco
> concerts
> agendaculturel
> ...



Eh oui c'est pour moi, pour nous (je viens pas tout seul) ... jai trouve pour lundi soir, il y a un concert quartier d'ete dans les jardins du Luxembourg ... 

Merci pour les liens ...  ...


----------



## paradize (13 Août 2008)

Avant hier soir à la foire au vin de colmar

Nicolas Canteloup. C'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire pour mon chéri qui est vraiment fan de lui (impossible de regarder les guignols avec Chéri). J'ai ri, y'avait de bon jeux de mots, le rythme y était. Chéri riait aux larmes.

J'ai bien aimé son imitation de Michel Polnareff que nous avions vu sur la même scène l'année d'avant...

Et hier soir, j'étais seule, mais c'était ma fête à moi, avec CALIIIIII !!!!!!!!

Mais avant, j'ai vu Thomas Dutronc, accompagné d'un violoniste, de deux guitaristes et d'un batteur. Ils ont commencés par chanter "O sole mio", parce qu'il a plu averse toute la journée... 

Et vers la fin, 2 chansons chantées par Mathieu Chédid (la bonne étoile et les triplettes de Belleville). J'ai bien aimé, il est cool...

Enfin, Cali...

En 2 ans, c'est la 4e fois que je le vois (c'est grave docteur ?). Il débarque sur scène.... avec des béquilles. Jme suis demandé si il se foutait de nous, mais en fait non, ça fait 3 jours qu'il s'est cassé la cheville à La Réunion. Je me suis dit qu'il allait rester assis tout le long. Non pas du tout, ça ne l'a pas empêché de courir à cloche pied, de slamer le public.... Il a fait monter une fille sur scène pour une chanson, qui s'est fait environ 10 000 ennemies (sauf moi ).

Le plus drôle -----> A la toute dernière chanson, Dolarosa, coupure de courant, le micro de Cali n'a plus fonctionné.... Pris au dépourvu, mais vite , ils ont meublés par Roberta au mégaphone... On entendait rien. Il nous a parlé après, 10 000 personnes lui ont dit "on entend rien, on entend rien" 

On savait pas quoi faire après. CALI et son groupe sont allés derrière, les ingénieurs du son ne trouvant pas de solutions à ce problème, on savait pas si c'était fini ou pas. Je suis restée jusqu'au bout, au bout de la 3e arrivée de Cali, nous avons chantés spontanément une de ses nouvelles chansons, ça lui a fait plaisir.... Finalement, la solution a été trouvé, et nous avons pu avoir Dolarosa en intégralité.....


J'aurais adoré voir kansas of elsass samedi, mais jsuis invitée à un anniversaire... Zut ! Toute façon, cette année, j'y retourne plus.

Ce soir, c'est nighwish, ça change !!!!


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2008)

Ouai j'y étais et c'était ÉNORME !!! 

[YOUTUBE]7eGSwAira8s&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Pas comme les bouses qui jouaient avant, surtout Within Temptation, Céline Dion version métal, ERKKK :hein::sleep::mouais::rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Arf, la chance ! J'aurais bien aimé y'être, je les avait vu y'a quelque années, énorme :love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Arf, la chance ! J'aurais bien aimé y'être, je les avait vu y'a quelque années, énorme :love:




J'y suis allé un peu à reculons quoi, j'ai bientôt 32 ans, j'ai fait largement le deuil de mon ado, mais pourtant j'écoute tjs METALLICA parce que c'est au delà de ça en fait, quoi qu'en disent les médisants et bon j'ai largement bien fait de penser ainsi, j'y suis allé avec mes amis mais aussi avec mon actuelle qui est loin de kiffer le groupe et elle a été sur le cul tellement c'était bon, gros son, carré, super ambiance, un truc à voir une fois dans sa vie.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Bah, le metal c'est pas forcément que pour les ados, et Metallica, quoiqu'on en dise, ben... Voilà :love:

Les souvenirs que j'ai de quand ils sont passés au Parc de Princes :love:


----------



## Picouto (26 Août 2008)

Samedi 23/08 : Festival les Odyssées à Ambès (33) - Représentation du Cirque Baroque




"*NINGEN*, « homme » en langue nippone, création phare d'1h30 de Christian Taguet, où 17 artistes rendent hommage à l'écrivain nippon *Yukio MISHIMA.* Ce spectacle intègre les influences parfois contradictoires du traditionnel japonais et de loccidentalisation forcenée, MISHIMA en a fait sa vie et son uvre. La mise en scène oscille un énorme appétit de vivre et lirrésistible appel de cette « extase indescriptible de la sensation de mort » à limage du dramaturge nippon"​ 
Début 22h10 fin à 00h00 en plein air.

Le spectacle a été fantastique, mêlant tous les arts du Cirque (numéros de bascule, jongleries, fil de fer, trapèze, lanière) mais aussi d'autres curiosités comme des jeux dombres chinoises plutôt hot, du BMX et un numéro suspendu de rubans d'étoffe à couper le souffle.
La quinzaine d'artiste a été accompagnée par un orchestre en live qui, en alternant passages rock (très gros son de guitare), berceuse, musique typique japonaise..., a rythmé l'univers dans lequel nous étions entre violence, passion, souffrance...
Si le décor était assez minimaliste (juste une structure métallique cubique), les costumes et les masques traditionnels (notamment de démons) étaient remarquables.
De nuit, les jeux de lumière finalisaient bien l'ensemble dans un tout très homogènes, cohérent et survitaminé.

Au départ, pas très chaud, j'ai été totalement happé par ce spectacle au point de ne pas voir les 2 heures passer - ce qui n'a pas été le cas de la moitié de l'assistance qui s'attendait a priori à voir un cirque plus traditionnel et a donc quitté petit à petit la place.
Faut dire que c'est très peu compréhensible pour celui qui n'a pas pris un minimum connaissance de la vie et de l'univers artistique de Mishima.

Mon fils (4 ans 1/2) a été effrayé une bonne moitié du spectacle, au point de se boucher les oreilles et de se blottir la tête sur les jambes de sa mère pour ne pas voir les monstres et entendre les coups de feu et autres riffs de guitare saturée (les organisateurs du festival ayant juste omis de préciser que le Cirque Baroque déconseille ce spectacle au moins de 12 ans...).

Merci donc au Cirque Baroque pour cette excellente soirée d'été.


----------



## FANREM (27 Août 2008)

Un petit apparté : est ce que quelqu'un va à Rock en Seine à partir de demain ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Août 2008)

FANREM a dit:


> Un petit apparté : est ce que quelqu'un va à Rock en Seine à partir de demain ?


 
 je voulais y aller mais je ne peux pas


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *Bah, le metal c'est pas forcément que pour les ados*, et Metallica, quoiqu'on en dise, ben... Voilà :love:
> 
> Les souvenirs que j'ai de quand ils sont passés au Parc de Princes :love:




Evidemment, mais les mecs que je côtoyais au lycée qui écoutent toujours QUE Metallica, Sepultura, Pantera (que des groupes en "a" en fait) bah ça fait très peur. Faut diversifier un peu quoi, hier c'était 70 % de ma discothèque, aujourd'hui 15 % maxi et c'est bien suffisant.

Le pote qui était avec moi était aussi au parc des princes, mais ce concert a été zappé de sa mémoire illico après celui d'ARRAS, "rien à voir !!" qu'il a dit


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2008)

J'ai profité des nuits de fourvières cette année (c'est à Lyon).

J'ai vu REM, excellent, et surtout il nous ont fait une sacrée liste de chanson, 25 ou 26 titres si j'ai bien compté. Presque 3 heures de concert ! Vraiment généreux les gars !!!

Ensuite j'ai vu Charles Lloyd Sangam Trio, un Trio de jazz avec des sonorités orientales (indiennes en partie). Je recommande, excellent moment.

Et puis j'ai fini avec le Quintet de Manu Katché, et là aussi superbe !!! Quel groupe de jazz !


----------



## FANREM (2 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai profité des nuits de fourvières cette année (c'est à Lyon).
> 
> J'ai vu REM, excellent, et surtout il nous ont fait une sacrée liste de chanson, 25 ou 26 titres si j'ai bien compté. Presque 3 heures de concert ! Vraiment généreux les gars !!!


27 morceaux tres exactement, mais répartis sur 2 heures de concert. C'est deja pas mal


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai participé au récent concert d'Henri Dès... Y m'a tapé dans l'oeil.. :love::love::love:

J'avais oublié ! Y avait aussi Anne Sylvestre en première partie.


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2008)

FANREM a dit:


> 27 morceaux tres exactement, mais répartis sur 2 heures de concert. C'est deja pas mal



Ca paraissait plus long. Mais faut que le gars qui a lavé le sol pendant 30 minutes avant, ça nous a un peu gonflé


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2008)

bon petit resumé des concerts vu ce week-end a la fête de l'huma

Femi Kuti : de la musique africaine, il reprend la suite de son père, les rithmes sont  chaud et ensoleillée et il mouille vraiment sa chemise, il est en trance sur scène, a petite dose pour moi.

Dun inc : comme son noms l'indique c'est du dub, c'est méticer, inteligent et drôle, j'adore !

Thomas Dutronc : un mélange jazz manouche et chanson française , sans plus a mon gout

Arno : comment dire il est a la musique ce que le speculos est a la pâtisserie, c'est un peu dur au début mais c'est tellement bon !

Alain bashung :  du boue poser, calmer et serein 

Babyshambles : pour un drogué il s'en sors pas trop mal et j'ai mal aux oreilles a causes des minettes hystériques derrières moi !

Roger hodgson : que c'est mou mais mou !

N.E.R.D. : non merci


----------



## FANREM (15 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai mal aux oreilles a causes des minettes hystériques derrières moi i



C'est la rancon de la gloire. 
Bravo de faire semblant de ne pas croire qu' elles étaient là pour toi  
Cela t'honnore encore plus


----------



## toys (15 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon petit resumé des concerts vu ce week-end a la fête de l'huma
> N.E.R.D. : non merci




mais s'est ENORME SE TRUC comment ne pas aimer


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon petit resumé des concerts vu ce week-end a la fête de l'huma
> (&#8230
> Alain bashung :  *du boue poser*, calmer et serein
> (&#8230



Tu veux dire quoi ? j'avoue ne pas comprendre, même en lisant à voix haute :rose: 


Edit: arf&#8230; et merci l'iPhone  donc: _Bashung: du blues posé, calmé et serein_


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2008)

du blue  saleté de correction de l'iphone 



toys a dit:


> mais s'est ENORME SE TRUC comment ne pas aimer



et pourtant j'étais a la meilleurs place (sans la fosse) mais j'accroche pas du tout :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> du blue  saleté de correction de l'iphone



Ben voyons... 



teo a dit:


> Tu veux dire quoi ? j'avoue ne pas comprendre, même en lisant à voix haute :rose:



Même au briefing de 13 heures, chez les modos, on a pas réussi.


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2008)

Voir plus haut  j'ai eu le texte original et j'ai édité la traduction


----------



## eleonooore (15 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon petit resumé des concerts vu ce week-end a la fête de l'huma
> 
> ...
> Arno : comment dire il est a la musique ce que le speculos est a la pâtisserie, c'est un peu dur au début mais c'est tellement bon !
> ...



Je n'ai vu que ces trois-là (enfin, entendu un peu Hodgson dans le fond, mais bon ça faisait juste comme quand la voiture à côté au feu rouge écoute RFM).
Arno, c'est brouillon mais ça passe bien, oui. Je pense quand même que son capital sympathie y est pour beaucoup.
Bashung était impeccable, vraiment. Cet homme n'a jamais un mot, jamais un mouvement, qui ne soit d'une classe absolue, et en plus il joue de l'harmonica, je l'aime :rose:
Et Pete Doherty était... sacrément meilleur que lors de mes (désastreuses  ) expériences précédentes. Nous sommes un peu réconciliés


----------



## krystof (16 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Arno : comment dire il est a la musique ce que le speculos est a la pâtisserie, c'est un peu dur au début mais c'est tellement bon !
> i



Les femmes disent d'Arno qu'il est à la musique ce que le sexe de l'homme est en amour : c'est un peu dur au début, mais c'est tellement bon !


----------



## FANREM (24 Septembre 2008)

R.E.M Esch / Alzette Luxembourg - 20 sept 2008
La Rockal qui accueille le groupe ce soir, semble sorti de nulle part. Pas facile d&#8217;y arriver, le Gps nous arrête un peu trop tôt, et après un détour par le centre ville, nous voici revenus a notre point de départ, mystère de la technique. Mais nous comprenons vite dans quelle direction il nous faut nous diriger au vu des voitures qui se suivent à la queue leu-leu. La réceptionniste de l&#8217;hotel nous ayant alertés sur la difficulté de se garer, nous stoppons sur un parking proche, et décidons de finir à pied. Nous ne sommes pas les seuls d&#8217;ailleurs à opter pour cette stratégie.
Le paysage autour de nous est indescriptible, finalement bien dans l&#8217;esprit de la pochette de Accelerate, sauf que nous sommes au beau milieu d&#8217;une friche industrielle. Les bâtiments sont marrons, rouillés, et il y a des gravats partout autour de nous, sacré chantier . j&#8217;aurais bien du mal à imaginer qu&#8217;une salle de concert puisse savoir été érigée ici, sans la présence d&#8217;une tour ultra moderne pour me rappeler que la vie continue. Après un chemin qui me semble interminable, nous touchons au but car il y a une queue importante pour rentrer. J&#8217;y gagne un Cd d&#8217;un guitariste amateur, et après une fouille en règle, nous pénétrons dans la salle.
Le bâtiment est construit dans l&#8217;esprit du Zenith par la taille et la forme, mais c&#8217;est brut de béton. A l&#8217;intérieur, il ne faut pas chercher quoi que ce soit, il n&#8217;y a absolument rien. C&#8217;est d&#8217;un dépouillement poussé à l&#8217;extrême : la scène, la régie, et le vide absolu, du jamais vu non plus. Nous nous plaçons environ au 5ème rang, légèrement décalés sur la gauche par rapport à Mike, et alors que nous pensons que le concert débute à 20 h 30, We Are Scientists débute son set aux environs de 19 h 40. 

Dès les premières notes, c&#8217;est fort, et le son est particulièrement clair et bien équilibré. Pas aussi sourd qu&#8217;à Paris malgré que nous soyons situés à une place assez proche, et pas de grésillement désagréable comme à Nice. Ca démarre bien, et pour les avoir vus il y a de cela pas mal de temps, je n&#8217;ai pas le sentiment que leur répertoire se soit particulièrement enrichi avec un 2ème album que je nai pas écouté, mais dont aucun morceau ne ma emballé a priori. Reste que pour ceux qui découvraient 5 morceaux du gig étaient susceptibles de justifier le fait de se trouver là ce soir.

La tension monte ensuite d&#8217;un cran, avec l&#8217;affairement habituel sur scène, et tout particulièrement lors de l&#8217;accordement de la guitare de Peter. Les bras se lèvent pour applaudir, un murmure secoue la foule au moins les premiers rangs. Doolittle a recu de benzedrine un SMS nous informant qu&#8217;elle a été retrouvée, ainsi que des titres répétés lors des répétitions. La nouvelle nous met en émoi, et le groupe déboule sur scène peu après 21 H. 

Comme tous les concerts de la tournée, le début est formidable, quel que soit l&#8217;ordre des morceaux joués. Il y a dans cette entame une absolue perfection, à la fois sonore, mais aussi parce qu&#8217;elle permet à Michael d&#8217;etre dans le bain immédiatement. Pas de temps mort, qu&#8217;il soit debout assis, dos au public, les bras levés ou en train de soulever sa chemise pour faire admirer son ventre il y a dans cet homme un sens absolument inné du spectacle. Quel showman, de plus le temps n&#8217;a absolument emprise sur lui. Si j&#8217;ajoute à cela que Mike est absolument aux anges avec son instrument -comme sur toute la tournée serais je tenté d&#8217;ajouter - , et que Peter semble de très bonne humeur et particulièrement en joie du retour de son instrument fétiche, je ne peux rien rajouter de plus. Dès le 4ème morceau, nous avons déjà 2 surprises à ce niveau, I took your name (joué  seulement depuis Oberhausen le 19 et repris tous les soirs depuis) et Walk unafraid moins inattendu - absolument énormes. Le concert se poursuit avec une liste d&#8217;enfer, Finest Worksong joué pour la 4ème fois seulement. Personnellement il n&#8217;y a pas le moindre soupçon de rejet du moindre souffle de morceau jusqu&#8217;à the great beyond, un peu plus faible, tout est relatif, et je me rends alors compte qu&#8217;on en est deja au 12 ème morceau  : quelle claque magistrale. 
Lorsque retentissent les premiers accords de Strange Currencies, on se regarde avec rogerio, et il nous faut bien 10 secondes pour identifier le morceau. Les surprises continuent. Exhumming McCarthy me comble d&#8217;une joie indescriptible, et Rockville que je ne compte pas parmi les plus belles réussites du groupe interprété par Mike avec Michael en appoint me fait revenir sur mon jugement. C&#8217;est splendide, et le plaisir de Mike n&#8217;en est que plus grand. Il reçoit d'ailleurs une ovation méritée. Mais je ne suis pas au bout de mes surprises, comme à Werchter ou je voulais entendre Turn you inside out, et que nous avions écouté l&#8217;apres midi dans la voiture, dans une superbe interprétation, les dieux sont avec moi, il se produit exactement la même chose avec Just a touch, écouté l&#8217;après midi, interprété le soir, et de quelle manière, le sommet du concert pour moi. La suite est classique d&#8217;une fin de concert du groupe, et si I&#8217;ve been high fait quelque peu retomber la tension, mais pas l&#8217;intensité du concert, Bad day et Orange crush remettent le groupe sur des rails rock. Imitation conclut la 1ère partie, seul autre morceau un peu plus faible, mais qui pourrait le leur reprocher, en tout cas pas les spectateurs présents ce soir, dont certains en sont à leur premier concert d'ailleurs (on peut dire qu'ils auront été particulièrement gâtés ce soir).

Le rappel est connu de tous, tous les concerts du groupe se finissant avec ces titres, jusqu&#8217;à ce que Michael nous annonce qu&#8217;ils vont interpréter un titre pas joué depuis longtemps, et ils entament Submarine, suivi de End of the world, puis Man on the moon. Je sais alors depuis longtemps que c&#8217;est bientot fini, et franchement j&#8217;en redemanderais encore bien un peu, un final avec Radio free europe, et on aurait là le meilleur du meilleur. 

Au final que dire du concert de ce soir, que j&#8217;ai oublié de vous dire que Michael est descendu par 3 fois chanter devant les premiers rangs, provoquant l&#8217;hystérie à chaque fois, que Mike en a fait de même, mais on frôle l&#8217;anecdote. On est loin du concert banal de Rock en Seine, plus de la moitié des chansons étaient nouvelles par rapport à la liste de Paris, Un show absolument inoubliable, si on avait réussi, enfin serais je tenté de dire, à obtenir un mot plus gentil de Michael a la fin, alors là oui, on pouvait dire que l&#8217;on touchait à l&#8217;exeptionnel. C&#8217;est mon 7ème et probablement dernier concert de la tournée, mais il se situe au sommet.

Quelques images pour finir de l&#8217;environnement, et un salut amical à tous ceux que j'ai croisés là-bas


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2008)

Hier soir Iggy and the Stooges au Palais des festivals à Cannes.

C'est non sans un certaine appréhension que je suis aller voir ce concert. 
D'abord Iggy il commence a plus être tout jeune et comme l'essentiel de son show repose sur sa présence scénique inégalée il se peut qu'un jour l'arthrose et l'ostéoporose s'invitent en special guest. Et ce jour là je veux pas être là pour voir ça.
Ensuite, l'album de la reformation des Stooges est pas mal mais bon voilà, pas plus que ça.
Et pour finir: la salle. Imaginez, c'était dans le grand auditorium du Palais des festivals, là ou quelques mois plus tôt les fauteuils étaient plein de robes du soir et de smokings pour la remise de la Palme d'or... 
Places assises, numérotées... Bref pas très rock'n'roll.
En fait, avant même l'extinction des lumières, bon nombre de spectateurs dont je faisais partie avaient préféré rester dans les travées plutot que de se poser a leur place. C'etait un peu rassurant. 
D'emblée, Eon Megahertz,  le groupe assurant la première partie chauffe bien la salle avec un punk rock énergique plein de reverb', de fucks et de sueur. On avait presque envie qu'ils restent plus longtemps ce qui est tout de même assez rare pour une première partie.
Pause, pipi, biere, clope et voilà l'Iguane qui déboule sur la scène comme un enragé.
D'entrée ils attaquent par _1969_ et en quelques minutes ceux qui étaient encore assis sont debout et sautent sur les sièges où ont posé leur cul les grands noms du cinéma mondial.
Deuxème morceau, _I Wanna Be Your Dog_ et premier plongeon dans le public qui s'enflamme instantanément. Un pur concentré de puissance brute. On espère qu'après ce début en trombe l'énergie ne va pas retomber comme un mauvais soufflé et puis non ça continue toujours plus fort avec _No Fun_ pendant laquelle le public est invité a investir la scène en masse. Le rodie chargé de faire le ménage autour d'Iggy a beau jouer des coudes c'est un beau bordel et l'Iguane prend a malin plaisir a semer son ange gardien. Ensuite ça déroule sur le même rythme (c'est à dire a fond) avec quasiment aucun temps mort en dehors de quelques moment où l'Iguane harangue la foule entre  deux morceaux avec à l'évidence un vrai plaisir a être là. Après une heure et quart où seul deux ou trois morceaux du nouvel album on réussi a se faire une petite place au milieux des _Little Doll_, _Fun House_, _Raw Power_ et autre _Search & Destroy_ petit pause pour la forme et rappel tout aussi furibard pendant 20 minutes.
Finalement un excellent concert et la salle au lieu d'être un handicap a plutot été un avantage par son absence de fosse et de "vide sanitaire" entre le public et la scene. On était vraiment au contact de la bête.
Signe qui ne trompe pas, j'ai eu les oreilles qui ont sifflé toute la nuit et je crois que j'ai encore perdu quelques db sur mon audiogramme! :love:
Bref l'Iguane n'est pas mort et il se peut même qu'il finisse par tous nous enterrer. :love:
C'est la 4eme fois que je le vois en 20 ans et si il repasse dans 10 ans je fonce! 

Quelques photos pourries prises avec mon portables:



 







Et une vidéo encore plus pourrave (pas de moi) sur youtube pendant l'invasion de la scène:

[YOUTUBE]QyKIwrCCNS0[/YOUTUBE]

*RAW POWER JE VOUS DIT!*


----------



## paradize (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai aussi pu voir Iggy Pop, il y a quelques années....

La salle était pourvu d'écran géant, j'ai ainsi pu voir un spectateur qui a passé l'intégralité du concert en agitant ses longs cheveux blonds bouclés dans tout les sens (je n'aurais pas aimé être à côté).

Lui aussi est monté sur scène, et à continué à agiter ses cheveux. Je n'ai JAMAIS pu voir sa tête.... Cheveux trop touffus....

Une nana a embrassé goulûment Iggy avant de redescendre dans la fosse, par surprise. Il a eu quelques secondes de blanc, et le concert avait repris......

C'est un de mes meilleurs concerts !!!!!!!

Iggyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2008)

bon je sors de didier super au point virgule, comment l'expliquer simplement euh a si, seul les hommes comprendrons, c'est un peu comme lors que ça démange le matin : ca fait du bien de ce gratter mais c'est un peu cours  c'est en tout cas tordans, il peu même vous crachez dessus et vous en serrez mort de rire. Il est capable de vous faire sortir avec lui dans la rue pour reprendre en coeur le club des catholiques  et vous dire que le concert est finit ! 
Tout simplement énorme


----------



## Binouche (6 Octobre 2008)

Parmi la pelletee de concerts que je me suis fait, j'en retiendrai 5 :

*Roger Waters, Magny-Cours le 14 juillet 2006*.
Le vendredi du GP de France de F1, avec mon pere on s'est fait la journee au bord de la piste pour les essais libres et le soir sur une pelouse non loin pour le passage de Waters. Au programme 1 heure de Pink Floyd entrecoupe de creation perso, un petit break et 1 heure de Dark Side of the Moon avec l'ami Nick Mason (batteur du feu-groupe) qui a rejoint ses petits camarades entre temps. C'est le plus grand concert auquel j'ai jamais assiste, 2 heures de bonheur intense. J'etais loin de m'imaginer que je pourrai voir les Floyd (meme s'ils n'etaient pas au complet) sur scene. Bonus : 1ere partie de Laurent Voulzy, tres chouette sur scene.

*Jane's Addiction, Elysee Montmartre*... 2004-2005 ?
J'avais alors decouvert ce groupe quelques mois plus tot grace a un de mes meilleurs potes qui m'avait fait ecouter Kettle Whistle. Une claque monumentale. Un groupe excellent, plein de punch et magnifique sur la petite scene de l'Elysee Montmartre. Perry Farrel (le chanteur) est barge, a fini torse nu debout sur une enceinte pour plonger sur la fosse. Grandiose.

*Dionysos, Zenith de Paris, Octobre 2006*
Je suis alle les voir en mars de la meme annee aussi a l'Olympia, mais le concert d'octobre a la particularite d'avoir ete presente avec un orchestre philharmonique. La puissance de la folie de Dionysos sur scene, alliee a la puissance de l'ordre d'un orchestre a fait des ravages. Toute petite deception : Ca manquait de cuivre. Matthias (chanteur et nain) a fait ses habituels delires (il traverse toute la salle en marchant sur le public pour chanter a capella depuis le mur du fond) et a transmis ses envies aux musiciens et chef d'orchestre qui y sont tous (enfin, les hommes uniquement) alle de leur petit slam pour le bouquet final. Du delire.

Les 2 autres concerts sont particuliers, car j'y suis alle sans trop connaitre l'artiste en question. J'ai fait une confiance aveugle en mes potes qui m'y ont entraine, plus ou moins de force.

*Les Ogres de Barback, Olympia, fevrier 2008*
Un p'tit groupe de chez moi (Cergy), je ne connaissais que Corinna et j'y suis alle avec une place en rab, qui ne m'a coute qu'une pinte de biere en guise de corruption. Au final, j'ai decouvert un groupe formidable qui ecrit de merveilleuses chansons et qui aime vraiment son public. Il faut d'ailleurs que je me mette a leurs productions plus anciennes car je ne connais d'eux que les derniers albums.

*DJ Shadow + Cut Chemist, Brooklyn, juillet 2008*
La encore, je ne connaissais que d'oreille, mais tres tres vite fait. Vu que j'avais plutot apprecie ce que j'ai entendu et que le fait d'aller les voir rendrait une copine jalouse a mort, j'ai pas hesite. Ils ont mixe pendant 2 heures, avec 4 platines chacun. Le 2e set etait un peu moins bon, mais le 1er etait carrement excellent. Petite particularite, Cut Chemist avait une mini-camera fixe a son poignet, de facon a voir son travail avec les yeux de sa main. Genial.

Parmis les grands rates, je retiendrai M (2 fois), Ratatat (bientot 2 fois), MGMT (bientot 2 fois aussi), RATM (1 fois seulement), Sonic Youth (pour 10 petites secondes, quelle horreur)... 

Pourvu que la 1ere liste s'allonge plus vite que la derniere.


----------



## FANREM (7 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> *Jane's Addiction, Elysee Montmartre*... 2004-2005 ?



Pour celui-ci, j'avais mis une critique (sur ce site me semble t'il), mais je n'ai pas le courage de revenir en arrière


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2008)

Le festival Jazzèbre a commencé, en particuliers les concerts pique-nique. Ce week-end, c'était le trio de Sébastien Llado et la fanfare du festival : 15 ans de retrouvailles entre des membres de fanfares de Perpignan, Millau, Arles, etc. sous la direction de Daniel Malavergne, grand tubiste devant l'éternel avec des morceaux arrangés et malaxés : du traditionnels, du Fela, du Satie, de l'hispanisant, etc.

Samedi, c'était à côté de Perpignan et dimanche, balade dans le petit train jaune avec les musiciens éparpillés dans les wagons jusqu'en Cerdagne à Sainte-Léocadie (1300 m d'altitude). Juste histoire de remonter le moral à ceux qui étaient sous les nuages, une petite photo 






Et des concerts à venir jusqu'au 26 octobre


----------



## Chang (10 Octobre 2008)

Binouche a dit:


> *DJ Shadow + Cut Chemist, Brooklyn, juillet 2008*
> La encore, je ne connaissais que d'oreille, mais tres tres vite fait. Vu que j'avais plutot apprecie ce que j'ai entendu et que le fait d'aller les voir rendrait une copine jalouse a mort, j'ai pas hesite. Ils ont mixe pendant 2 heures, avec 4 platines chacun. Le 2e set etait un peu moins bon, mais le 1er etait carrement excellent. Petite particularite, Cut Chemist avait une mini-camera fixe a son poignet, de facon a voir son travail avec les yeux de sa main. Genial.



Ils ont remis ca ??? Il m'avait semble que leur tournee Freeze d'il y a deja quelques annees consistait en un dernier coup de chapeau avant d'arreter. A croire qu'ils peuvent pas s'en passer.

Comme ta copine, je suis jalouse a mort ...  ...  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Comme ta copine, je suis jalouse a mort ...  ...  ...



Petite coquine, va! :love:


----------



## teo (10 Octobre 2008)

Suite à une discussion avec Ficelle, on sera au tout nouveau 104 pour un concert gratuit&#8230; de Tricky  C'est demain soir samedi 11 octobre à 21h.

Je me suis dit que certains feraient volontiers le déplacement s'ils étaient au courant


----------



## Binouche (10 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ils ont remis ca ??? Il m'avait semble que leur tournee Freeze d'il y a deja quelques annees consistait en un dernier coup de chapeau avant d'arreter. A croire qu'ils peuvent pas s'en passer.
> 
> Comme ta copine, je suis jalouse a mort ...  ...  ...


 Et oui, ils ont remis ca. Je crois qu'ils ont sorti un truc recemment tous les 2 et c'etait la tournee qui va avec. Ils ont fait plusieurs dates aux Etats-Unis.

Et moi je suis reparti avec un joli t-shirt de DJ Shadow pour 25$. Un peu cher pour un t-shirt ici, mais bon, le concert n'a coute que 40$ alors ca va. Et en plus j'ai eu une binouze a l'oeil.


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2008)

En ce moment, c'est Jazzèbre à Perpignan, l'occasion de bien se laver les oreilles  Je ne vais pas tout vous énumérer, ça ferait litanie. Mais ce soir, un grand moment de musique avec le duo Vijay Iyer et Rudresh Mahanthappa, piano et sax alto. Ça démarre au quart de tour et ça ne lâche plus rien jusqu'à la fin. On se dit qu'un concert de Coltrane, ça ressemblait peut-être à ça même si ça n'avait rien à voir. En sortant, France Musique passe "Impressions" de Coltrane. Il y a des soirs où tout coule de source.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

une simple annonce pour la 

Nuit Joy Division à l'Elysées-Biarritz.

samedi 18 Octobre de 20:00 à 05:00.







dans une des salles, qui a vu Ray Ventura et ses collégiens et qui a présenté le dernier Festival Nemo pour les arts numériques, une nuit à l'ombre de Ian Curtis avec un documentaire inédit de Grant Gee "Joy Division" et des sets de DJ Dave Haslam, Emma Tome et DJ SHER... entre projections, expos et rencontres.


[youtube]L3p4qdvsmhI&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## teo (15 Octobre 2008)

Quelle genre de salle ? J'avoue très très mal connaître ce quartier et ses lieux&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

c'est dans un immeuble art déco, pas très loin du Fouquet's...

il y a une salle de projection à l'étage et en bas, une piste circulaire, un rond avec un parquet de danse, avec des tables tout autour et vers l'escalier, il y a le bar.






le rond - la piste.






le bar.

la salle de cinéma contient 250 places. 
la salle polyvalente 450 places.


*******
un lien avec des photos en plus.


.


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

Underground Résistance au Cabaret Sauvage - Paris 

Température extérieure : 0
Degrés d'excitation : maximal


Samedi après-midi, un choix s'impose, ce soir, je serais au Cabaret Sauvage pour entendre Underground Résistance, mais mon coeur est déchiré car en ce samedi, il faut croire que les programmateurs de soirées électroniques se sont donne le mot pour nous faire baver d'envie... King Britt en en public au Trabendo, Tikiman au Batofar, et... U.R au Cabaret Sauvage....


L'hésitation ne durera que quelques secondes... Depuis le temps que j'attends ça, entendre, entendre le Son de Detroit, LA Techno Originelle, être-là, parmi cette famille, regards implicites pour ceux et celles qui savent... Oui, nous allons communier avec Mad Mike, Dj Orlando et tous les comparses de U.R, et cerise goûteuse sur ce line up de rêve, nous aurons la chance dont Laurent Garnier fasse partie de la fête.....


23h, encore dans le métro, bientôt la station Parc de la Villette, et déjà, l'adrénaline monte... Je suis avec une amie, la seule qui aime autant que moi la musique électronique, deux mordues assoiffées de son, et là, première rencontre, mon regard s'attarde sur une fille seule, tout de noir vêtue, un détail infime pour qui ne connaît pas n'aurait pu voir, son sac, juste un sigle, U.R....


Un sourire se dessine sur mes lèvres, elle le capte et comprend immédiatement que mon amie et moi nous nous rendons à la même soirée qu'elle....


Présentations, joie de trouver une autre fille qui aime ce son, surpris lorsqu'elle nous dit son prénom, elle porte le même que ma fille... Connivence immédiate, sorties du métro, nous marchons toutes les trois, nous échangeons sur la dangerosité pour une fille de se balader dans ce quartier de Paname, qu'il serait tellement bon de pouvoir se dire qu'une fille qui veut sortir le soir ne risque rien.....


Alors que nous nous rapprochons, le son d'une basse nous happe... Encore quelques mètres et nous serons au coeur d'une fête monumentale pour sa line up de rêve...


Ça y est, nous sommes dans l'antre... Je ne connaissais pas le Cabaret Sauvage, c'est grand, lumières tamisées, boiseries, c'est un chapiteau... Lieu étonnant, foule déjà compacte, queue au vestiaire mais sourires dans l'air... Ce soir, celles et ceux qui aiment qui vivent le son de Detroit vont être combles...


Nous nous dirigeons maintenant vers la scène, Laurent Garnier en warm up, luxe ultime... Les disques qu'il joue à cet instant, je les porte dans mon coeur depuis tant d'années, des classiques de jazz, de deep, que du bon, rhaaaaaaaa, j'ai la chair de poule... Les aficionados s'agglutinent devant les platines, les premiers mouvements de corps se font échos, des regards s'échangent, le coeur y est, l'esprit bouillonne, un de ses rares moments où l'on se dit qu'on est à sa place...


Et voila que Laurent Garnier balance un scud, un classique, un Carl Craig, savoureux, je laisse le son s'infiltrer dans tout mon corps, déjà, a cet instant, je suis dans un état second, pas de substance illicite ou dalcool, non, juste ivre de ce son...


L'ambiance est-je survoltée quand sont annoncés les membres de U.R...Un a un, ils montent sur la scène, se dirigeant naturellement vers leurs instruments, trois aux claviers, un a la basse, un autre a la batterie et le dernier derrière ses platines...Bonjour lancé a la foule, réponse immédiate, hurlements, furie de les entendre, la foule est si dense, une seule image se dessine a ce moment la, des sourires par dizaine, des mains levées, tendue vers eux, joie et bonheur, tout le coeur de l'underground est là...


Et le son monte... Je suis saisie, happée, mes yeux se ferment, la musique fait éclatée toutes les particules de mon corps, je suis en osmose...Le son de Detroit, le son de U.R est en moi, autour de moi...Le décrire ? Difficile...Minimal mais mélodieux, rythmes sourds, vibrations constantes...Et ce bonheur va durer 3 heures ou ils vont se déchaîner, donner le meilleur d'eux-mêmes, ils auront le sourire jusqu'a la fin, portes par nous tous qui leur hurleront notre joie de les entendre....


Ils vont rendre hommages a toutes les choses qui font leur musique, le jazz, la soul, motown forever, la lutte des classes, le respect de l'humain quelque soit sa couleur, son origine sociale, son fédérateur et qui par la suite inspirera et inspire encore tout jeune débutant dans l'électronique...U.R est devenu un mythe, un mouvement musical a part entière sans jamais s'abaisser a faire de la musique de merde pour plaire aux majors....Intacts, préservés, vivants sont pour moi les qualificatifs qui leur collent a la peau et rarement son ne m'a fait autant kiffer, chavirer, époustoufler...


Et puis après, après, Garnier reprend les platines et le délire n'en finit pas, les disques qu'il passe sont terribles, éclectisme parfait, enchaînant des rythmes soutenus avec des morceaux plus deep, Dj Orlando revient....Ping pong entre Dj de génie, alternance magique, la cohésion est monstrueuse, ces mecs sont des tueurs aux platines, le voyage musical, un turbo pour votre coeur et votre corps, harassée de bonheur et d'épuisement sur le dance floor, je souris encore et encore, peu de mots avec mon amie, ce sont nos visages qui parlent.


Il est plus de 6h du mat' quand Garnier dit qu'il faut s'arrêter, les cris amplifies par la hauteur du lieu, personne ne veut que cela se termine, U.R et L.Garnier sur la scène, les visages lumineux d'artistes qui savent qu'ils viennent de nous faire vivre un grand moment....


Eux aussi, je les sens heureux comme des enfants, nous étions tous là, pantelants, rassasiés d'un son que nous chérissons, puis la foule se disloque mais a moment exceptionnel, fin magique, les gens se parlent, s'apostrophent de rires et de regards, pour encore une fois lire dans les yeux qu'il fallait être la et nulle part ailleurs.....


Underground Resistance forever.


C'est un comment que j'avais écris au lendemain de la soirée sur mon blog myspace, il date un peu (2005), je voulais simplement le faire partager ici pour donner un aperçu de la façon dont je ressens la musique 

R. (vala il sera mieux ici, merci Mado )


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux qui aiment l'electro (n'est ce pas RousseSvelte) , voici un petit coup de pub pour un groupe que j'affectionne tout particulièrement puisque mon frère en est le bassiste : Finesquad !

19 septembre 2008 au glaz'art porte de la villette, un set d'une heure dont voici les 15 premières minutes : Fine squad le live !


De gauche à droite : Gilles (percus) Hak (machines) G.A.F.F.Y. (synthé) et debout Fab (batterie) et Babass (Basse)


----------



## nicolasf (16 Novembre 2008)

Dernièrement, j'ai vu Ez3kiel à la Cigale, et Sigur Ros au Zénith. Deux très bons concerts (avec une préférence pour le dernier tout de même) réunis par un même retrait des musiciens derrière leur musique et une mise en scène très travaillée. Ez3kiel introduit même des vidéos interactives qui pimentent vraiment le concert lui-même (par ailleurs, si vous ne connaissez pas ce groupe français, je vous le recommande)...

Le concert de Sigur Ros était quand même trop court, mais intense. Même si ce fut sans Amiina, ça en valait assurément la peine (premier concert de Sigur Ros pour ma part) !


----------



## FANREM (16 Novembre 2008)

Un petit mot pour dire qu'il y a du lourd à venir pour les amateurs de punk. Fat Mike, fondateur du label Fat Wreck Chords fait débarquer quelques uns des membres émérites de son écurie. "Only Crime" et "No Use For A Name" seront à Paris à la Maroquinerie le 1er décembre pour un concert qui ne devrait pas manquer de piquant.

Ensuite, c'est avec son groupe NoFX qu'ils investiront le Bataclan le 23 avril. 
Une trajectoire proche de celle de Brett Gurewitz, avec lequel il était assez proche - fondateur lui de Epitaph records. Sans eux, pas de Offspring, ni de Blink 182, et leur venue est un évènement incontrounable pour tout amateur du genre . Un des rares groupes à récolter le max d'etoiles sur le site ConcertandCo. Je les avais vu à l'Elysée Montmartre en 2002, et j'en ai encore un souvenir ému : Scéance de slam continue sur la scène, evitez les premiers rangs .

Quelques liens
http://www.nofxofficialwebsite.com/
http://www.fatwreck.com/public_area/
http://www.concertandco.com/artiste/nofx/critique-concert-15325.htm


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2008)

Dee Dee Bridgewater, tout à l'heure, c'était très très bien. Encore une date en France, 2 en Italie et puis elle s'en ira plus loin.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2008)

Sophie Hunger et ses musiciens samedi soir au Théâtre de l'Octogone de Pully (Lausanne). Je la voyais pour la première fois en live, malgré qu'elle eût déjà fait une prestation remarquée cet été au Montreux Jazz, avant Camille, qui du coup l'invita à faire les premières parties de quelques-uns de ces concerts.

Donc surpris en bien samedi soir; un peu moins de deux heures de concert. Une Sophie Hunger (en fait elle s'appelle Emilie Welti) très émue d'être à Lausanne où son second album a été produit et enregistré (dans le quartier du Flon pour les habitués du coin), alors qu'elle vient et habite à l'autre bout de la Suisse, à Zurich. Emue aussi de se retrouver devant un public qui lui a réservé deux standings ovations. Une ouverture avec _Walzer für Niemand_, en allemand donc, et une fin de concert avec une reprise de _Ne me quitte pas_. Le tout en majeure partie de chansons en anglais, parsemé de quelques morceaux en _Schwiizerdüütsch_, donc celui en duo avec Sephan Eicher, mais il n'était pas là ce soir-là.

Je ne sais pas si son premier album _Sketches On Sea_ est sorti en France, mais le second,_ Mondays' Ghost_ va l'être prochainement si ça n'est pas déjà fait. A noter qu'elle avait sorti un tout premier album il y a quelques années avec un groupe qui s'appelait Fisher. 

Vous savez tout, ou presque.

A découvrir sur les Concerts à emporter et le 3 décembre au Point Ephémére à Paris. Et pour toute une série de concerts à la Boule Noire en mars prochain.

Passez donc la voir, je pense que vous ne regretterez pas votre soirée.

[YOUTUBE]Cob10vdCP6E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2008)

Erik Truffaz vient de sortir un triple album intitulé _Rendez-Vous_ (rien à voir avec le forum... gniark gniark ). Chaque album possède son identité propre: _Paris_, _Mexico_ et _Bénarès_.

Le trompettiste est actuellement en tournée pour l'album _Bénarès_. Il était de passage vendredi soir à Fribourg au Fri-Son. J'y étais: c'était exceptionnel. Lui à la trompette donc, Malcolm Braff (excusé du peu!) au piano et accompagné par les deux musiciens rencontrés à Calcutta, Indrani et Apurba Mukherjee, respectivement au chant et percussions.

Un subtil mélange des genres entre la trompette, la partie de cache-cache entre Malcolm Braff jouant avec les cordes de son piano et le musicien aux percussions. Le tout dans cette ambiance aux sonorités indiennes, appuyé par la voix magnifique de la chanteuse.

Le concert débuta à 21h45. Deux heures et quart plus tard, soit à minuit, fin du concert, après plusieurs rappels: je n'ai pas vu le temps passer.

Là encore, si vous avez l'occasion de voir ce superbe ensemble en live, courrez acheter vos billets!

Prochainement Truffaz tournera pour l'album _Paris_ en compagnie de Sly Johnson des Saïan Supa Crew.


----------



## twinworld (30 Novembre 2008)

Je suis toujours un peu sceptique avec Truffaz. J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'entendre les albums dont vous parlez. J'étais pas au Fri-Son non plus. Mais par le passé j'ai eu trouvé son exploration du mélange des genres un peu laborieuse et poussive, notamment toute l'époque durant laquelle il tournait avec des ex de Silent Majority. Par contre je l'avais vu au Montreux Jazz avec Ed Harcourt et la rencontre m'avait beaucoup plu.


----------



## nicolasf (30 Novembre 2008)

Truffaz a fait beaucoup de choses très différentes, mais je trouve que The Walk of A Giant Turtle est vraiment génial. Je l'avais vu en concert au moment de l'album et c'était vraiment magique.


----------



## richard-deux (1 Décembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Je suis toujours un peu sceptique avec Truffaz. J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'entendre les albums dont vous parlez. J'étais pas au Fri-Son non plus. Mais par le passé j'ai eu trouvé son exploration du mélange des genres un peu laborieuse et poussive, notamment toute l'époque durant laquelle il tournait avec des ex de Silent Majority. Par contre je l'avais vu au Montreux Jazz avec Ed Harcourt et la rencontre m'avait beaucoup plu.



Je suis un peu d'accord avec toi concernant certaines collaborations de Erik Truffaz.
Je n'apprécie pas trop les rappeurs ou slameurs.
Mezzo a diffusé récemment la tournée de Truffaz à Paris et je trouve que la "sauce" a tendance à ne pas toujours prendre.

Mention spéciale pour ses musiciens qui sont formidables.

Quant à Ed Harcourt, en plus d'être un ami, c'est difficile de dire du mal car je trouve sa participation à l'album Arkhangelsk excellente. :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Décembre 2008)

Pareil, j'ai du mal avec les passages avec des rappeurs sur certaines chansons :mouais:

Après, questions de goûts...


----------



## FANREM (8 Décembre 2008)

Dandy Warhols, Bataclan, Paris le 7 decembre 2008

Les Dandy Warhols et moi, c'est une longue histoire d'amour. Pour des raisons qui ne s'expliquent pas, j'ai accroché dès le début. J"étais sur le plateau de "Nulle part ailleurs" pour leur 1er passage en France , et présent le lendemain au Trabendo. J'en garde toujours aujourd'hui un excellent souvenir, pour tout plein de raisons, dont le fait qu'à chaque concert, il se passe quelque chose. Ce soir là, c'était un panne de cllavier pour Zia qui expliquait qu'elle jouait sur un antiquité agée de plus de 20 ans, et que c'était dans l'ordre des choses. Après s'être exhibée seins nus à la fin, (même si j'ai raté ça),  à la sortie j'ai acheté leur 1er album que je ne possédais pas pour crois je me rappeler 10 francs de l'époque. Toute une époque...
Ce soir, c'est le bataclan qui accueille le groupe pour la seconde fois d'ailleurs. La dernière fois, ils nous avaient gratifié d'un set d'une longueur exceptionnelle (2H45), et il y a déjà une belle longueur de queue pour entrer lorsque j'arrive vers 18 H 30. Bon signe, non. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le groupe, il est composé de 4 musiciens originaires de Portland, à la réputation de géniaux branleurs. Leur musique est difficilement classable, et généralement, c'est la qualificatif de Rock psychadélique qui est le plus couramment admis. Le dernier album est un peu un retour aux sources et au son qui a fait leur réputation. Présenté comme un nouveau voyage après avoir claqué la porte de leur maison de disques Capitol, il a été mis a disposition sur internet pour toute personne inscrite sur leur mailing-list.

The Sheet débute la soirée à 19H30, soit l'heure prévue sur le planning, et ils ne sont pas trop mauvais. Du sous Dandy, sans réelle originalité mais pas mal ficelé, et leur jeune âge est sans doute leur meilleure excuse. Un petit hommage à un raodie, un final bien distordu à la guitare, la soirée aurait pu débuter bien plus mal.

A 20h30 presque précises,-les Warhols débarquent sur scène. Mohammed qui entame le set (fini la période Be-in) donne le tempo immédiatement, c'est planant, rock, et les musiciens semblent totalement maîtres de leurs moyens. Le son du bataclan est vraiment excellent, et si j'ai pu craindre au tout début un remake de leur dernière prestation presque dans l'obscurité dans une lumière rouge cafardeuse, ce soir il n'en est rien. Les lumières sont sobres, et les 4 panneaux lumineux arrière nous donneront des effets de toute beauté. C'est à la fois sobre, mais parfaitement maitrisé, et le résultat colle bien avec le son du groupe. WUTBF est le 1er hit jeté en pature aux spectateurs ce soir, et les premiers rangs s'agitent bien. Courtenay est bien en voix, et encore une fois, le son est vraiment excellent. On peut sentir vibrer l'estrade placée devant le bar, malgré le poids des gens massés dessus, et ce n'est pas un moindre exploit. Autour de moi,et pour avoir un peu parlé avec certains, c'est un public de connaisseurs, même si bizarrement, pour la plupart, ils voient le groupe pour la première fois. Paradoxe, quand tu nous tiens... L'enchainement Ride / Talk radio est absolument sublime, et le vaisseau Warhols plane très haut dans le ciel de Paris ce soir. Puis Bohemian / Get off suit du même tonneau (si ma mémoire est bonne,ils l'avaient fait à l'Elysée Montmartre ou ici même d'ailleurs). Je suis sur un nuage, c'est réellement impressionnant, pas le moindre faux pas, même s'il semble que la régie a eu du mal a maitriser le son sur Bohemain, tout est( très vite remis en place, et les morceaux tous excellents s'enchainent avec une maestria parfaitement maitrisée. Il n'y a pas de temps mort ce soir, et la reprise de Drummer boy est un joli cadeau de Noel avant l'heure (splendide réappropriation a leur sauce d'un classique de Noel). la fin est tout aussi magique, Pete fait des moulinets avec sa guitare, et lorsque les lumières s'allument à 22h30, je n'ai pas vu le temps passer. Le show de ce soir a été absolument exeptionnel.

Un concert moyen des Warhols, c'est déjà un évènement, alors imaginez ce que peut donner un show maitrisé, avec une liste presque parfaite, où pas grand chose ne manque, piochant dans le meilleur dans tous les albums. J'ai vu récemment des légendes comme Wire, la jeune génération avec the Rascals, les punks celtiques festifs de Flogging Molly, tous bons dans leur gente. Eh bien sincèrement, aucun n'arrive au niveau des Warhols. C'est ca la classe, il n'y a rien d'autre a raouter.




Liste des morceaux joués ce soir

Mohammed / I Love You / We Used To Be Friends / Shakin' / Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth / The World The People Together (Come On) / Ride / Talk Radio / And Then I Dreamt Of Yes / The Last High / Welcome To The Third World / All The Money Or The Simple Life Honey / Bohemian Like You / Get Off / Minnesoter / You Come In Burned / Love Is The New Feel Awful / Godless / Wasp In The Lotus / Horse Pills / The Legend of The Last of the Outlaw Truckers AKA the Ballad of Sherriff Shorty / Drummer boy / Boys Better / Country Leaver


----------



## kisco (8 Décembre 2008)

FANREM a dit:


> Dandy Warhols, Bataclan, Paris le 7 decembre 2008



Je les ai vus le 4 décembre 2008 aux Docks à Lausanne.

Ne connaissant le groupe que par les tubes et ma copine qui adore, j'y suis allé, et je n'ai pas été déçu !

Le son était excellent, et les effets des panneaux lumineux aussi, comme tu l'as dit.
2h de concert non-stop, tous les tubes y sont passés, d'autres découvertes très bonnes (la chanson de Noël, excellent  ), et un court mais beau solo de la fille en final.

ça m'a plu, alors que l'on m'avait averti qu'ils peuvent être "dans leur trip" et ignorant le public, ça n'a pas été le cas !


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Décembre 2008)

J'avais mon billet, mais je n'ai pas pu y aller!!! Je suis trop dégouté!!!!!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Décembre 2008)

pff.. j'avais écrit un long message et il vient de s'effacer d'un coup, trop rageant!!

Salut a tous,
me voila fraichement rentré de Londres ou jái passé le week end pour voir les Dandy Warhols et James.
Je ne sais pas si certains connaissent le groupe JAMES, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, allez vite faire un tour sur you tube pour voir un peu ce qu'ils font (en cherchant par exemple "Laid" en live)! Je connaissais tres peu ce groupe et ne m'attendais pas trop a adorer le concert.. mais au contraire, ca a été génial! J'ai bien vu des dizaines de concerts dans ma vie, mais alors un groupe qui a autant d'''energie et de joie sur scene, alors la, j'ai jamais vu! Le chanteur bougeait dans tous les sens, il allait dans le public, il prenait les mains des fans etc.. trop trop belle atmosphere.. Le public anglais qui d'habitude est tres calme etait a fond dans ce concert aussi. Interessez vous a ce groupe, vous ne serez pas decus!! 

A la sortie du concert j'ai aussi la chance de pouvoir aller backstage seul avec le chanteur..vraiment trop adorable, sympa, hyper disponible a la conversation.. quelle belle soirée! Memorable.. si seulement je pouvais les voir samedi (je crois) a Manchester.

Le jour d'avant, c'était les Dandy Warhols, mon groupe préféré que j'avais raté a Paris, donc il fallait bien aller jusqu'a Londres pour les voir! 

Je commenterai pas autant que FanRem car sincerement je ne sais pas encore quoi penser du concert.. c'est la premiere fois que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir adoré..et je ne sais pas pourquoi. 

Biensur, ils assurent carrément sur scene, et ont joué beaucoup de titres, nouveaux, tres anciens, avec un super son et tout, mais.. je sais pas, j'ai du rester sur ma faim..
Meme a la sortie, je les ai vus, mais ils avaient la tete ailleurs, et ca aussi ca m'a refroidi  Enfin bon voila quoi.
Salut a tous!
*DW*


----------



## kisco (17 Décembre 2008)

Mais oui je connais James! J'ai le double album live de ce que je croyais être leur dernier concert... Ils se sont reformés?
Je cours me renseigner!


----------



## FANREM (19 Décembre 2008)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Le jour d'avant, c'était les Dandy Warhols, mon groupe préféré que j'avais raté a Paris, donc il fallait bien aller jusqu'a Londres pour les voir!
> 
> Je commenterai pas autant que FanRem car sincerement je ne sais pas encore quoi penser du concert.. c'est la premiere fois que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir adoré..et je ne sais pas pourquoi.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas seul a avoir trouvé le concert genial, voici un autre article d'un spectateur que apparemment une histoire avec le groupe très proche de la mienne, et les mêmes conclusions. Comme cela émane d'un site de spécialistes de concerts, la conclusion est facile  
http://concertsrnrm.blogspot.com/2008/12/dandy-warhols-le-bataclan-paris.html


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> pff.. j'avais écrit un long message et il vient de s'effacer d'un coup, trop rageant!!
> 
> Salut a tous,
> me voila fraichement rentré de Londres ou jái passé le week end pour voir les Dandy Warhols et James.
> ...



Ah cool, je savais pas qu'ils avaient encore une actu, j'aime bcp cet album LAID, 15 ans que je l'écoute au moins, je ne m'en lasse pas, pourtant ça paye pas de mine au début. D'ailleurs c'est le seul que j'ai, faudra que je vois si il y en a d'autres à posséder.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2008)

Encore une soirée à ranger dans les très bon souvenirs et le top 5 des concerts: Sophie Hunger, suivi des Young Gods au Fri-Son, à Fribourg.

Je ne vais pas répéter ce que j'ai dit il y a un mois environ à propos de Sophie Hunger, mais déjà emballé par l'écoute de ses albums, sur scène ça ne fait que confirmer, cette fille, c'est un ovni. J'étais placé tout devant pendant le concert, à environ deux mètres d'elle, et lorsqu'elle élève la voix pour aller chercher je ne sais quoi au fond d'elle, ça vous scotche au siège (même si le concert était debout ). Impressionnant. Et prometteur pour la suite. Allez la voir si elle passe chez vous, vraiment et en toute objectivité.

Environ 1h30 de concert, pour ensuite faire place aux Young Gods, en version accoustique, accompagné par quatre nanas, les Barbouze de chez Fior (violons et violoncelles). Une belle découverte pour moi: je suis passé à côté des Young Gods durant mon existence, j'espère désormais rectifier cet oubli. Presque deux de heures de concert, avec je ne sais combien de rappels, et le groupe rejoint à la fin par Sophie Hunger, et ses musiciens. Pour un final en apothéose avec près de quinze musiciens sur scène.

Belle soirée commencée à 22 heures, et terminée à 2 heures!


----------



## Lutopik (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai vu le 17 décembre à Tours Hélène Ségara et je dois dire que je m'attendais pas à ça!
Le show est parfait, sa voix et puissante et légère. Moi qui était réticent à aller la voir avec ma copine, j'en suis ravi et j'ai même pas honte.
Et puis elle a l'air vraiment sympas, c'est cool d'avoir des artistes comme ça en France.

J'écoute habituellement beaucoup de métal, je suis un vrai fan de radiohead et metallica mais j'adhère à la femme qui s'égara...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2009)

Et dire que j'ai raté ça&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et dire que j'ai raté ça



Ça te dilate la rondelle, hein ma Tronchasse ?....


----------



## Lutopik (10 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça te dilate la rondelle, hein ma Tronchasse ?....



Et ca se fout de ma gueule déjà!
Il fallait s'y attendre...


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2009)

C'était pas mal quand même cette soirée Russ Meyer à PAris, les filles étaient sympa  






Et pis bon les French Cow-boy en concert c'est cool


----------



## itako (29 Janvier 2009)

Moi hier j'ai vu sporto kantes, c'était sympa.


----------



## FANREM (1 Février 2009)

Emiliana Torrini, le Bataclan, 30 janvier 2009

Je vais vous parler d&#8217;un temps que les moins de 30 ans ne peuvent pas connaître, des temps anciens où la musique était le fait d&#8217;artistes et de musiciens, ou le sampling n&#8217;existait pas, et la musique se vivait profondément. Qu&#8217;est ce que ça vient faire ici ? Ce sont les premiers sentiments qui me viennent à l&#8217;esprit à l&#8217;issue d&#8217;un concert mémorable de la grande Emilliana.

Comme elle est relativement inconnue du grand public, sachez en résumé, qu&#8217;elle est islandaise, née d&#8217;un père italien restaurateur, et qu&#8217;elle a commencé très tôt dans la musique par 2 disques de reprises, avant de la sortie de son vrai premier opus en 99. Ensuite, une participations au 2ème volet du Seigneur des Anneaux, suivi de Fisherman&#8217;s woman en 2005, qui est bien accueilli tant par la critique que par le (petit) public. Et pour finir un dernier album Me and Armini en 2008, ponctué d&#8217;une tournée dont Paris ce soir.
Je l&#8217;ai découverte par hasard - tard donc, mais nul n&#8217;est parfait - par le biais de Oui FM qui passait le single Jungle drum relativement souvent, et par enchainement, j&#8217;ai recherché le clip sur le net, découvrant au passage qu&#8217;il avait fait l&#8217;objet de la musique de Greys anatomy, et sans le trouver au final. Pas sûr qu&#8217;un clip existe en fait... J&#8217;ai donc acheté ce dernier album, et suis a la recherche des précédents.

Donc retour en arrière ce soir dans cette belle salle du Bataclan, lorsque la belle Emiliana arrive sur scène, vêtue ce soir d&#8217;une robe rouge à l&#8217;ancienne, devant une scène qui semble presque tout droit sortie de l&#8217;imagination des imagineers de Disney. Une décoration minimaliste, essentiellement 4 lampadaires avec abat-jours qu&#8217;on croirait volés dans le Hollywood Tower hotel, les (fausses) toiles d&#8217;araignéees en moins.  Sur scène, c&#8217;est un bonheur absolu, d&#8217;abord parce qu&#8217;elle est bavarde, présentant chaque chanson d&#8217;une introduction sympa qui finit toujours dans la bonne humeur, jouant avec sa voix si particulière a faire des vocalises, avec une maestria certaine et impressionnante. Comme si ca ne suffisait pas, elle réajuste entre chaque morceau sa robe, ses sous vêtemens, faisant claquer les élastiques, insolite, vous dis je jusque dans ses anecdotes sur ses collants, et tout plein d&#8217;autres choses, allant même à mimer de la techno. 

Naturellement, dès que les morceaux démarrent, elle est concentrée dans sa chanson, se contentant de balancements d&#8217;une jambe sur l&#8217;autre, mais le public est tellement subjugué qu&#8217;il n&#8217;en a que faire. Ce soir, c&#8217;est de l&#8217;émotion au plus haut niveau, les musiciens sont absoluments excellents, et le son est tout aussi remarquable. un ensemble parfaitement ajusté, millimétré, une maîtrise absolue. Et cette voix, comme on n&#8217;en fait plus, une perle de cristal dans le Bataclan, et si j&#8217;avais pu craindre de savoir ce que cela donnerait sur scène, mes doutes ont vité été dissipés. La marque des grands que de donner une âme aux prestations scèniques, et c&#8217;était vraiment le cas ce soir. Presque une heure et demie de magie pure, un enchantement, un ravissement absolus. 

Elle est passée dans Taratata récemment me semble t&#8217;il, et pour découvrir outre l&#8217;incontournable Jungle drum, ecoutez Big Jumps, Fireheads, Gun ou Lifesafer. En tout cas, les concerts sont d&#8217;une beauté renversante.


----------



## FANREM (25 Avril 2009)

NofX - Btaclan_ 23 Avril 2009

NofX n'est décidément pas un groupe comme les autres. Figure de proue de ce qui reste du mouvement punk, ce groupe originaire de Los Angeles, formé en 1983 est assez proche dans l'esprit de Bad Religion, avec lesquels ils sont amis. Alors que BR porte une critique acerbe sur un peu tout, NofX pour sa part joue la carte du festif et de l'humour. Personnellement, si j'ai débuté - avec un petit peu de retard - avec Punk in Drublic (contrepéterie de Bourré e public), le dernier Cd dans ma discothèque est War on Errorism, et il  est celui que j'ai le plus écouté, et qui a pas mal tourné sur la platine Cd.
Je les avais vus, il y a de cela une paire d'années a l'Elysée Montmartre, crois je me rappeler, a l'époque Fat Mike était blond, et cela avait été un de mes très très bons souvenirs, en particulier a cause de l'ambiance particulière dans la salle.
Ce soir, c'est donc dans une petite salle aussi que le quatuor est programmé, et j'ai mon billet en poche depuis l'ouverture de la vente au public. Déjà, la formation est stabilisée depuis pas mal de temps, et c'est une bonne nouvelle. 2 groupes entament les hostilités assez tôt dans la soirée - Rappel : les concerts dans cette salle doivent être terminés à 22 H 30 - et les canadiens Flatliners qui les précèdent dans cette tournée donnent un show correct, mais sans génie. Ca bouge pas mal, mais juste assez pour que les premiers rangs s"échauffent pour ce qui va suivre. 

Dès l'extinction des lumières quelques minutes avant 21 H, et alors que la salle est archi-bourrée, une clameur monte du public, et le groupe est accueilli en triomphe. Dinosaurs will die ouvre le show, et c'est une entrée en matière franche et directe. Le sonomètre qui trône sur la console est étiquetté 105 dB, et la scène est d'une sobriété exemplaire, moins d'une vingtaine de spots et c'est a peu près tout. . Ca joue fort, mais finalement, pas tant que ca, j'ai déjà entendu bien plus. Ce qu'il y a de bien avec ce groupe, c'est qu'entre chaque morceau, ils parlent entre eux, avec le public, racontent des histoires, des anecdotes... Ce soir, dès le 2ème morceau, on a droit à la soupe à l'oignon, au vin français, et aux risées pour le vin californien. fat Mike finit en disant qu'il préfère la vodka russe, et il avale une gorgée à l a paille de son verre. Les morceaux s'enchainent à la vitesse de l'éclair, je n'ai pas compté combien ils en ont joué dans la 1ère 1/2 heure,c'est mission quasi impossible,  mais le nombre doit être impressionnant, et je me dis qu'ils ont tout de même un sacré répertoire dans leur musette : Champs Elysées sans trop d'accent,  suivi plus tard selon leur dires du meilleur morceau qu'ils aient jamais écrit ; the séparation of church and skate, reggae, saka, tout y passe, et rien que du bon (2 inédits en France et même une reprise de Rancid). El Hefe nous joue du trombone, se paie le luxe de lâcher 2 pets, distançant Fat Mike au compteur bloqué à un seulement... Ca paraît de l'anecdote, mais il y a dans leurs concerts autant a dire qu'à écouter, car si un groupe incarne l'esprit du punk aujourd'hui, c'est bien eux. Il y a dans le groupe et ceci de la part de tous ses membres de la spontanéité, de l'humour, chacun se congratule, s'interpelle, se met en valeur, chante. Côté public, c'est chaud, il faut dire que sur scène, c'est comme une cocotte minute prête à exploser à tout moment, et la fosse est dans le même état d'esprit. Le rythme monte jusqu'à des sommets hallucinants, et Mike qui continue a siffler son verre comme un métronome, Dieu qu'il fait chaud maintenant dans la salle. Ca remue dans tous les sens,  et les amateurs de pogos ou de slams sont aux anges, même si avec le temps, ils ont de moins en moins la possibilité de s'exprimer, la sécurité veille. A l'Elysée Montmartre, il me semble me rappeler que c'était un flot incessant de montées sur scène, et si un seul spectateur s'y est risqué ce soir, il nous a gratifié d'une très belle figure acrobatique. Tout ceci nous ramène à vitesse grand V à la fin du set un peu après 22 H avec Fat Mike qui annonce qu'il va prendre un bain, douche et qu'ils reviennent après. L'attente est très courte, et ils déboulent sur scène pour quelques morceaux, et finir sur un air de comédie musicale déjanté, dansant presque comme les animaux du livre de la jungle pendant les 5 dernières minutes. Congratulations, saluts et remerciements au public, chacun tombe dans les bras de l'autre, le staff expédie les set-lists dans la fosse, et c'est fini.  

Grandiose et immanquable, sûr que je refais leur prochain concert avec autant de plaisir.
Ah oui, pas un mot sur G Bush,ou les américains, la boucle est terminée. Respect total


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

Bon il avait pas son costume mais c'était très beau quand même.

*GET WELL SOON*, à l'Aeronef à Lille.






1ère partie sympathique, un peu trop inspiré de Regina Spektor tout de même j'ai trouvé...

*DEAR READER*


----------



## welt (10 Mai 2009)

Le dernier concert que j'ai vu (et qui date quand même!) c'est "Around Jaco" avec Frédéric Monino Quintet, à Gignac. Une évasion...

[YOUTUBE]aVFQt4HimrY[/YOUTUBE]

Nelson VERAS (Guitare), Lionel SUAREZ (Accordéon), Olivier KEROURIO  (harmonica), Francois LAIZEAU (batterie), Frederic MONINO (basse)


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2009)

*65 DAYS OF STATIC + CASSE BRIQU*E (1ère partie)
à Tourcoing au grandmix


Ouaip, sympa la 1ère partie 'CASSE BRIQUE', bien barré, bien post-rock old school, bien quoi, "mais pas suffisant" 

Concernant 65DAYS, bah j'en ai rien retenu. On voit des bonhommes qui s'agitent sur la scène, on dirait du théâtre, ils envoient du gros son, tirent régulièrement sur les mêmes ficelles, et au final ça tombe à plat, c'est un peu vide, y a jamais l'intensité d'un MOGWAI par exemple. Alors oui d'apparence ça sonne bien, on rentre dedans facilement mais y a pas de profondeur, du coup on s'ennuie un peu.

*CASSE BRIQUE*

[YOUTUBE]c4mB0SO6PpM&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]

Non c'est pas la même 
[YOUTUBE]xI91r9zgCTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *65 DAYS OF STATIC + CASSE BRIQU*E (1ère partie)
> à Tourcoing au grandmix
> 
> 
> ...


 
à vue de nez je dirais plutôt que c'est d'une insondable profondeur...


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> à vue de nez je dirais plutôt que c'est d'une insondable profondeur...



Mais qu'est-ce que tu donnes ton avis toi, la musique tu penses qu'elle s'est arrêtée en 1971 alors bon... 
Et encore tu vas me dire avant...


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que tu donnes ton avis toi, la musique tu penses qu'elle s'est arrêtée en 1971 alors bon...
> Et encore tu vas me dire avant...




J'adore quand tu exagères comme ça


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2009)

Les voilà réunis... pipo et molo.... l'autre arrive pour soutenir celui qui tombe comme disait doc...

Ce fil finit par ressembler à un étalage de ce que certains tiennent pour de la culture... 

Au fond, ça me gêne pas vraiment, que certains ne tripent que sur le fait de croire connaitre des trucs inconnus... ça me fait même sourire...

Mais bon, il ne faut pas oublier d'écouter... chercher des trucs à la con sur youtube, tout le monde y arrive.

Pour ce qui est de la musique... non elle ne s'est pas arretée en 71, mais force est de constater qu'elle ne fait plus qu'avancer sur son erre....

Bisous les sous produits.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Au fond, ça me gêne pas vraiment, que certains ne tripent que sur le fait de croire connaitre des trucs inconnus... ça me fait même sourire...



mdr le vieil argument de merde du type frustré de ne rien connaître à rien. Mais oui t'as raison mon grand c'est ma seule motivation, j'essaye de décrocher même, on se retrouve entre nous et le seul but c'est de trouver le groupe que vraiment personne y connaîtra et là du coup ça sera notre préféré. Mon dernier en date à d'ailleurs un nom qui résume déjà tout à lui tout seul, c'est CHEVEUX, y sont trop forts et personne les connaît (même eux en fait y se connaissent pas  ), c'est dingue non, pourtant la logique voudrait que quand un groupe il est vraiment bon, bah il soit connu non ? Ah la la c'est devenu compliqué le monde aujourd'hui hein ?

C'est tout ce que tu as trouvé sinon sérieusement ? Si tu étais un poil mélomane, musicien aussi un peu, tu verrais que ça tient pas debout ce que tu dis.

Et non je me fous de la hype, des tendances, je ne lis même pas la presse musicale, je fouine et j'écume les salles de concerts car c'est seulement là que tu vois les groupes valables ou non et surtout je plane, j'accède à d'autres dimensions quand j'accède à des purs moments d'extases musicales et ceci sans stupéfiants.

Ah oui et c'est vrai qu'il y a la vrai culture, la culture, la sous-culture, en fait celle qui est reconnue, celle qui est universel, et celle que certain comprennent pas et qui est donc forcément merdique.

Les vidéos sur youtube, celles que j'ai montré, du moins les 2 dernières, c'est moi qui les ai uploadées.

Et j'ai bien dit que CASSE BRIQUE c'était "bien, mais pas suffisant".

Mais par contre mon groupe du moment, qui tourne déjà depuis pas loin de 10 ans, dont le seul nom te fera rigoler, puisqu'il s'appelle *RIEN* et qu'en plus ils sont de Grenoble, bah oui c'est un peu mon voyage au bout de la nuit à moi, et j'ai trouvé bien dommage qu'on soit qu'une centaine pour les voir dans une petite salle de Lille, des vieux, des jeunes, il y avait un peu de tout, mais une chose est sûre, c'était diablement intense et on avait tous une gouache d'enfer.

[YOUTUBE]gpeBc3_9IyA[/YOUTUBE]

Et MOGWAI alors par exemple ? Au début y avait personne et puis de plus en plus de monde, ils sont connus internationalement, ils sont devenus un grand groupe que tout le monde connaît plus ou moins, et pourtant je suis toujours "fan", bizarre non ?

Non décidément ça tient pas la route ta petite histoire, mais bon je l'entends tellement souvent ce petit poncif méprisant que moi aussi ça me fait bien sourire. Allez retourne à ta vraie culture, celle que tu n'étales pas du tout parce que tout le monde la connaît déjà de tout façon.


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Si tu étais un poil mélomane, musicien aussi quand un peu, tu verrais que ça tient pas debout ce que tu dis.



Ça c'est vrai Sonnyboy !

Je te l'ai toujours dit : si tu étais un poil musicien, ça t'éviterais de dire pas mal de conneries !!


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Ça c'est vrai Sonnyboy !
> 
> Je te l'ai toujours dit : si tu étais un poil musicien, ça t'éviterais de dire pas mal de conneries !!



Mais là il va nous dire que mais oui c'est ça, si on ne sait pas jouer un accord sur un instrument quelconque, on peut pas comprendre et aimer la musique...

C'est pas là le problème, y a juste plusieurs degrés de lecture, faut juste avoir l'humilité de l'accepter. Avant de faire les vendanges je comprenais pas le vin comme je le ressens aujourd'hui, avant de faire des murs en pierres de taille à la chaux je passais devant sans les voir, avant d'apprendre à travailler le bois je voyais pas la vieille armoire de ma grand-mère de la même façon, rien de plus.


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2009)

Tout pareil pour moi. Avant de faire caca, je ne comprenais pas Noir Désir


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Tout pareil pour moi. Avant de faire caca, je ne comprenais pas Noir Désir



Pourtant le nom du groupe est explicite :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2009)

Y'a des jours où je me demande si Krystof n'est pas un double pseudo de Sonny... Ou alors l'inverse...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

merde j'ai treulé mon CDB


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais là il va nous dire que mais oui c'est ça, si on ne sait pas jouer un accord sur un instrument quelconque, on peut pas comprendre et aimer la musique...
> 
> C'est pas là le problème, y a juste plusieurs degrés de lecture, faut juste avoir l'humilité de l'accepter. Avant de faire les vendanges je comprenais pas le vin comme je le ressens aujourd'hui, avant de faire des murs en pierres de taille à la chaux je passais devant sans les voir, avant d'apprendre à travailler le bois je voyais pas la vieille armoire de ma grand-mère de la même façon, rien de plus.


 
Moi avant de lire ça, je savais pas apprécier les conneries...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi avant de lire ça, je savais pas apprécier les conneries...



Ah mais t'es un marrant en fait


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2009)

Ouais je suis vachement marrant, tout le monde te le dira...

Mais sans rire maintenant, te rends tu compte du ridicule de ton argumentaire ?? On dirait un môme de 8 ans !!!



JPTK a dit:


> Avant de faire les vendanges je comprenais pas le vin comme je le ressens aujourd'hui, avant de faire des murs en pierres de taille à la chaux je passais devant sans les voir, avant d'apprendre à travailler le bois je voyais pas la vieille armoire de ma grand-mère de la même façon, rien de plus.



Non vraiment faut se ressaisir...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais sans rire maintenant, te rends tu compte du ridicule de ton argumentaire ?? On dirait un môme de 8 ans !!!



- Et toi tu te rends compte du ridicule de ton 1er post ? 

- De ta remarque concernant le fait que des gens pourraient écouter des groupes juste parce que personne ne les connaît et que du coup ça le fait grave ? (oui je sais ça existe, mais c'est minoritaire et c'est pas avec des minorités qu'on fait des généralités)

- Et du fait que tout ce que tu ne comprends pas tu assimiles ça à de la merde ?

Allez baisse ton futal et tape toi la queue sur le poulailler car en dehors de ça tu sais pas faire grand chose. 


*T'es pas aller voir un concert récemment dont tu pourrais nous parler plutôt que de pourrir ce fil avec tes remarques à la con ? *


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> - Et toi tu te rends compte du ridicule de ton 1er post ?
> 
> - De ta remarque concernant le fait que des gens pourraient écouter des groupes juste parce que personne ne les connaît et que du coup ça le fait grave ? (oui je sais ça existe, mais c'est minoritaire et c'est pas avec des minorités qu'on fait des généralités)
> 
> ...



Sauf, mon petit lapin, que tu me fais dire des choses que je n'ai pas dites. Tout ce que tu écris dans ta pauvre réponse est le produit de ton petit cerveau, sur la défensive pour je ne sais quelles mauvaises raisons propres à l'adolescence. 

Tu extrapoles, et quand on en a pas les moyens (à l'évidence...), le mieux c'est de ne pas le faire. 

C'est tout.

Alors pour finir (car j'en ai fini, je n'ai pas vocation à tirer sur les ambulances...) par un petit lieu commun du forum (puisque tu as l'air d'en être friand...), va donc prendre ton cul en photo, c'est tout ce que tu es capable de faire... et encore... 


Candidate suivante !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a des jours où je me demande si Krystof n'est pas un double pseudo de Sonny... Ou alors l'inverse...



Voir pipo et molo !! 

Mais bon ... Je dis ça, je dis rien !!


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sauf, mon petit lapin, que tu me fais dire des choses que je n'ai pas dites. Tout ce que tu écris dans ta pauvre réponse est le produit de ton petit cerveau, sur la défensive pour je ne sais quelles mauvaises raisons propres à l'adolescence.



De mauvaise foi en plus, pas surprenant 



> *Au fond, ça me gêne pas vraiment, que certains ne tripent que sur le fait de croire connaitre des trucs inconnus...* ça me fait même sourire...
> 
> *Mais bon, il ne faut pas oublier d'écouter*... *chercher des trucs à la con sur youtube, tout le monde y arrive.*



En gros tu as tout faux mais tu t'en fous. La vidéo sur youtube est de moi, ces groupes sont connus de milliers de personnes, et la passion qui nous unie est musicale et non pas superficielle je sais pas quoi, on écoute plus que d'autres puisqu'en plus on se déplace pour voir tout ça en live, allez pépé sans rancune mais pense à la tutelle quand même.


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2009)

_Vous avez demandé la modération, ne quittez pas...

&#8212; quelques minutes plus tard&#8230;

_Bon, finalement c&#8217;est bon enfant tout ça : alors pour continuer je vous invite au comptoir&#8230; sinon merci d&#8217;en rester là.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

Hop, retour aux sources



DandyWarhol a dit:


> Un peu dans le prolongement du thread concernant _la musique qu'on écoute_, je propose ici à ceux qui sont intéressés de parler des derniers concerts ou spectacles qu'on a vu, qu'on pense aller voir, qu'on a adoré, détesté etc....!!
> Ca devrait donner un bon partage de gouts, émotions, "coup de gueule" etc.. :mouais:
> 
> *DW*


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mai 2009)

Bon alors voilà un concert, celui d'Orelsan hier soir au Bataclan, avec une vraie manifestation de féministes devant. Expérience intéressante (mon premier concert de rap), mais niveau qualité, c'était pas ça. Conclusion : pousser à fond tous les volumes, ça n'est pas un réglage satisfaisant.

Par ici pour une version (trop) longue... 



PS : c'est post-1971, désolé...


----------



## FANREM (7 Juin 2009)

Neil Young - Zenith le 4 juin 2009

Dure journée que ce 4 juin à Paris, il y a des bouchons terribles pour se rendre au Zenith. Ils sont tellement importants que je quitte la file de sortie de la porte de Pantin ou j'ai roulé 200 m en 1/4 H pour celle de la porte de la Villette qui n'est guère mieux. Avec un peu de chance, je suis a l'heure, et je rentre dans le Zenith à 19H50 pour une soirée qui débute à 20H théoriquement. La configuration de la salle présente la particularité d'être  extensible, et franchement, ce n'est pas à cett eheure plein à craquer, même s'il toutes les places (chères) ont été vendues depuis belle lurette. 

La 1ère partie est assurée par Laura Marling, quatuor acoustique mené par une très jeune femme blonde de 19 ans. Guitare acoustique, violoncelle, clavier et batterie. C'est doux, reposant, et elle interprète son show pendant une demie heure pile. Elle m'était totalement inconnue et finalement se débrouille pas trop mal, dans un genre mineur toutefois, et que le public a tout de même bien applaudi respectueusement. A voir évoluer donc

Mais bon, on n'a pas fait le déplacement pour voir ca, et les espoirs d'un concert exceptionnel ce soir sont bien réels. Le vieux briscard du rock est attendu au tournant. Pensez donc qu'il a un CV bien plus long que toute la file de voitures qui enconmbrait le périph ce soir, et ce n'est pas peu dire. Des débuts avec le légendaire Buffalo Springfield, Fer de ance de la jeunesse pacifiste des années 70 (Ohio), membre émérite de CSN&Y - la plus belle harmonie vocale jamais réunie dans ce que l'on nommait à l'époque les super groupes - , donnant une prestation mémorable lors du festival de Woodstock ou le groupe interprétait brut de brut sans la moindre répétition un set de toute beauté, il a eu finalement la chance de se brouiller régulièrement avec Stephen Stills et de poursuivre une carrière solo qui le mène près de 40 albums, dont certains au sommet absolu qui lui ont apporté une renommée universelle et parfaitement justifiée, une fois n'est pas coutume.  35 ans plus tard après ses débuts, il est à Paris ce soir pour notre plus grand plaisir, je m'avance... 

A 21 H 15, les musiciens entrent sur scène. La 1ère chose que je me dis d'ou je suis placé, c'est que Neil  Youg a vieilli, grossi, est doté d' une calvitie naissante. Les chemises a carreau ont laissé place a une blancheur immaculée, la noirceur des cheveux s'est bien atténuée, et les chapeaux ont disparu, la loi de l'évolution quoi. Après quelques accords de mise en chauffe, le set débute par Love And Only Love, je suis assez dubitatif, le son est à mon sens confus, distant, et pour avoir fréquenté le Zenith a de très nombreuses occasions, j'en ai gardé de bien meilleurs souvenirs. Attention, ce n'est pas mauvais, seulement compte tenu du client sur scène, on s'attend a la perfection absolue dès la 1ère note. La voix si particulière est en retrait, et même si ca balance bien, le son est gras, bien sirupeux, et on sent deja que c'est un combat entre l'homme et sa guitare. Hey Hey, My My qui enchaîne est deja d'un autre niveau et remet bien les choses à leur vraie place.  C'est quand même un titre qui a marqué toute une génération et lorsqu'il clame haut et fort qu'il vaut mieux brûler franchement que s'éteindre a petit feu (repris d'ailleurs dans la lettre posthume laissée par K Cobain après son suicide), c'est aussi fort que les Who qui espéraient mourir avant d'etre vieux. Quoiqu'il en soit, ces 2 premiers morceaux durent 20 minutes, on est loin de l'esprit punk et cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas entendu ça. Ca envoie du lourd, et tout va bien maintenant. On sent quand même que le Neil Young électrique semble vivre un tourment émotionnel permanent. il fait littéralement corps avec sa guitare, et toutes les notes qui s'en échappent semblent torturées, volcaniques, en fusion permanente. Bien arc bouté sur ses jambes, il épouse littéralement sa guitare, se tournant en permanence vers son groupe, jouant dans un périmètre vraiment petit, alors que la scène est immense. Il y a chez cet homme un désir manifeste de se dépasser en permanence, manifestement la scène est faite pour lui, et c'est un réel plaisir à voir et a entendre. La soirée est lancée, et les morceaux de toute beauté s'enchainent comme dans un rêve (Pocahontas, Spirit Road, Cortez The Killer, Cinnamon Girl...) Cela dure sur ce tempo jusqu'à 22 H 10. 

Changement radical lorsque tout le monde quitte la scène et qu'il s'installe en arrière scène au clavier et a l'harmonica. La voix si particulière émotionne le Zenith dans un recueillement et une communion qui justifierait presque de rentrer dans les ordres. Quelle transition, et la partie acoustique qui suit est d'une beauté stupéfiante. Autant le Neil Young électrique semble tourmenté, puisant ses notes aux tréfonds de son âme, autant le Neil Young acoustique semble apaisé, aérien, léger, et finalement presque facile. Heart of Gold, 1er morceau joué du légendaire album Harvest soulève de bonheur l'ensemble du Zenith, et Old Man parachève l'ensemble. Quelle voix, elle est absolument inoubliable. Je suis absolument sûr qu'il y a des gens dans la foule qui en ont pleuré de bonheur.

Après ce changement radical qui dure jusqu'à 22 H 40, soit quasiment 1/2 heure, c'est le retour aux guitares électriques et saturées, celles que j'aime, et le Rockin' in the free world qui clôt cette première partie met tout le monde sur le cul. C'est un des morceaux les plus extraordinaires écrits dans la musique moderne (ses amis de Pearl jam en ont joué une excellent version dans un Dvd d'ailleurs). Un hymne pour toute une génération, je vous dis, et conscient du poids du morceau, et comme s'il ne voulait jamais en finir, il reprend le refrain par 2 fois. Tout le monde est debout devant moi, sur les côtés, derrière, c'est un must absolu, et la plus belle des conclusions d'un concert. il faut absolument avoir vu et entendu ca dans sa vie.

Retour sur scène avec Like a Hurricane, présentation des musiciens (dont sa compagne Pegi) puis les 1ères notes de A Day in the Life résonnent dans toute la salle. Incroyable, il se paie le luxe de reprendre un titre majeur des Fab Four qu'ils n'ont eux-même jamais interprété sur scène. Sûr que John Lennon a du ouvrir ses oreilles en grand et jubiler dans a tombe. S'il y a bien un titre de Paul et John qui est totalement dans l'esprit du concert, c'est bien celui-ci. Les réappropriations de morceaux aussi difficles sont rarement rèussies, mais aucune montagne ne saurait résister à notre Loner ce soir, et la seconde partie de la chanson voit Neil Young littéralement massacrer les cordes de sa guitare. Les cordes déchirées sont maintenant réunies dans sa main telles un fouet, et il en martèle le corps de sa guitare jusqu'à en tirer des notes incroyables. Ca gémit, hurle, dans un paroxysme sonore hallucinant. Un salut à la foule, une ovation absolument énorme dans le Zenith, et puis il faut quitter les lieux dans une béatitude absolue.

Putain, quelle claque me dis je en sortant. Quelle intégrité, quelle émotion, le temps n'a absolument aucun prise sur le - grand, immense - bonhomme. Chapeau bas, l'artiste, et merci pour ces moments d'intense bonheur. En vieillissant, je me demande quelquefois, jusqu'à quel age je vais fréquenter les salles de concert, et quand je vais décrocher, me désintoxiquer devrais je dire. Eh bien, ce soir, j'ai presque la réponse, je pourrais en rester là et ne rien regretter. C'est le plus beau des compliments que je puisse rendre à un artiste, et il le vaut bien.


----------



## molgow (8 Juin 2009)

J'ai vu Lenny Kravitz récemment à l'Arena de Genève. Un concert vraiment sympa, très bonne ambiance, après une première partie surtout sur son dernier album, il a joué quelques anciens titres qui ont mis une ambiance folle. Il a bien joué avec le public, il ne s'est pas pris la tête. Un bon concert qui valait la peine de payer ce prix! 

Autrement pour les Suisses (qui comme moi) adorent le groupe Archive, ils jouent aux Docks cet automne. J'hésite encore à m'acheter des billets sachant que je suis un poil déçu par leur dernier album et que j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de les voir 2 fois en concert (au Montreux Jazz Festival et aux Docks à Lausanne).


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Juin 2009)

*John B* vendredi 12 au tropical Bar a Paris 15.
DJ Producteur international de Drum'n'Bass.

style incomparable

pour se défouler après une semaine reloue...

voiliiiii je vous le conseille donc.


----------



## paradize (10 Juin 2009)

J'ai vu Lenny Kravitz le 25 mai à Strasbourg, au Zenith.....

Il est beau, il chante trop bien, c'est....... :love:

Des personnes pleuraient à la fin du concert, moi j'étais déchaînée pendant la 2e partie avec les anciennes chansons...........

Le 28 juin, ce sera depeche mode .........


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Juin 2009)

ACDC hier soir au stade Vélodrome de Marseille :love::love:
Premier stade pour moi. Un peu impressionnée. Show vraiment chouette (locomotive sur la scene, chevauchée le temps d'un morceau, par une énorme poupée gonflable d'envrion 30/40m de haut - approximativement). Effets pyrotechnique, jeu de lumière magnifique. Final avec un petit feu d'artifice (j'ai toujours adoré les feux d'artifice, je redevien pire qu'une gosse:rose.
Musicalement, bon mélange entre quelques classiques attendus et des morceaux du dernier album. Peut-être un poil calme a mon avis, mais ce n'est que mon avis...
Angus Young bluffant par son énergie  a donf jusqu'au bout...solo endiablé et tout et tout
Un peu déçue par le public, pas assès réactif a mon gout. Pas de hurlements ni de brassage de foule intensif . Pas de rappel (grand silence entre les morceaux). Départ général après ce qui semblait être le dernier morceau...... je m'attendais a des ohohohohoh - habituel il me semble pour rappeller un groupe sur scene a la fin...mais après mes cris , les gens se retournaient et me regardaient bizarre  aurai-je raté une étape dans l'évolution des mentalités des publics??
Mais pas déçue d'avoir fait l'aller-retour paris marseille entre deux jours de boulots...


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Juin 2009)

Rock im Park le week end dernier à Nürnberg (Nuremberg en français )

Un gros festival, sponsorisé par une chaine musical, avec comme tête d'affiche :  The Killers, Manson, Placebo, Korn, Slipknot, Prodigy, Bloc Party, Limp Bizkit, Bily Talent, Peter Fox, etc...

Ca n'était pas la première fois que je voyais Korn, Manson entre autres. Mais je dois dire que j'ai été bluffé par la performance de Limp Bizkit. Ils ont vraiment mit le feu. Korn était sur l'aternstage (la seconde scène) et si au début je comprenais mal ce choix, je dois dire que le fait de mettre le groupe sur une scène plus petite a été un bon choix. Car la proximité a permit de vraiment mettre le feu 

Sinon que des bons concerts et une organisation tip top. Je conseille vraiment ce festival (c'est le même que Rock am Ring). Je dirai juste que le cadre de Rock im Park est bien meilleur que celui de Rock am Ring. Déjà on est dans la foret et surtout la scène principale est sur l'ancien Deutches Stadion (lieu chargé d'histoire, mais qui donne un cadre antique)...


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Antique, antique Le Deutsches Stadion de Nuremberg a commencé à être construit il y a seulement un peu plus de 70 ans par qui on sait pour qui on sait


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

paradize a dit:


> Le 28 juin, ce sera depeche mode .........



La peur que j'ai eu qu'ils annulent la date


----------



## paradize (10 Juin 2009)

Dave Gahan avait une gastro.... Ca arrive à tout le monde.

et on met pas 10 semaines à s'en soigner.....


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2009)

La gastro était en fait une tumeur maligne à la vessie, pas une gastro


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2009)

He bien ce WE je suis allé voir la Flûte enchantée par lOrchestra di Piazza Vittorio
daprès Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart dans le théatre antique romain de Fourvière (Lyon).

C'était excellent.

En fait j'y suis allez vendredi soir, et la représentation a été coupée à la moitié par des trombes d'eau ... tout était noyé !

On a pu revenir dimanche 

Très très bonne adaptation moderne ! Très surprenante ! Avec des influences musicales du monde entier.

http://www.nuitsdefourviere.fr/


----------



## DandyWarhol (19 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous!
Hier soir, au stade San Siro de Milan c'était : Depeche Mode!

Enfinj'ai pu voir un concert au stade, je n'y étais jamais allé! C'est quand meme assez énorme.. le soucis bien sur c'est de pouvoir s'approcher de la scène.

J'étais assez loin, mais c'était quand meme un super concert. Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas jouer Can't Get Enough et Everything Counts, qui m'auraient rappelé mon enfance.. :love:

Quelqu'un ici va voir des festivals cet été?
Je pense aller à T In The Park pour ma part, et c'est tout

Ciao!
*DW*


----------



## Math.p (29 Juin 2009)

Ha, j'suis allé les voir au Stade de France samedi soir ! J'avais fait 2 dates (Paris et Lyon) sur la tournée précédente et autant dire que j'attendais leur retour avec impatience ! Même si j'étais sceptique du choix de la "salle", j'en suis sorti tout chose :rateau:
Un bon mix de chanson récente et plus ancienne mais le public reste tout de même plus réceptif sur les classiques ! J'suis tellement emballé que je pense y retourner en janvier pour Bercy


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

Pour l'anecdote, il y avait les excellents M83 en première partie!


----------



## paradize (30 Juin 2009)

J'ai vu depeche mode au zénith de Nancy (pour la première fois de ma vie --- Zénith et DM).....

Et ben, la première partie, j'ai pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout aimé. C'est comme les goûts et les couleurs, ça se discute pas. Une des personnes qui m'accompagnaient à même tourné le dos, les mains sur les oreilles... Je suis partie me chercher une boisson, pour ne plus être si près.

Mais depeche mode était géniale !!!!!!! Dave Gahan a pu s'approcher du public grâce à une avancée sur la scène, je n'étais qu'à qques mètres de lui.

J'ai adoré la partie acoustique de Martin Gore. Ainsi que le concert se déroule en plein air....... 

Par contre, si quelqu'un qui y étais m'explique pourquoi on a attendu 1h15 au parking à la fin, serait gentil de me donner l'explication. 



Prochain concert à la foire au vin, à Colmar --------> David Guetta en nuit blanche, et les BABYSHAMBLES !!!!!!!!! Si Pete Doherty peut assurer le concert...... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2009)

Concert vu ce week-end :

-Cocoon : bon on va dire que j'aime pas les clermontois, mais bon, c'est mou ... mou ... mou 

-KEZIAH JONES : la ça commence a bouger, il sait faire vivre sa musique et faire vibré les gens avec sa guitare, je ne le connaissait que de noms, je vais écouter un peu plus sa musique, ça mérite que je m'y intéresse  

-Manu Chao Radio Bemba : vous connaissez Los Carayos ? La mano negra ? vous connaissez donc la radio bemba  c'est chaud  c'est latino, c'est la fête  ça bouge dans tout les sens le public est chaud, les slammeurs sont la  yyeahhhh :love:

-Les Wampas : ça bouge dans tout les sens, la sécurité est déborder, il y a des slammeurs partout, Didier ce fait porter par la foule, intronisé sur chaise aussi par la foule, il kiss tout les mondes, les filles montent sur la scéne, le plus gros bordel du week-end 







-Arthur H :  n'ayant pas trop accroché a son univers, je passe a la suite 

-The kooks : un truc de midinette, ça crie de partout, mais mêmes les filles ce mettent a slammer, ça fait patienter jusqu'a la suite. 

-Deep Purple (la tête d'affiche) : une chose est clair tout le monde n'est la que pour entendre une seule chose : Smoke And The Water, donc pendant "la première heure" ça meuble au gros sons, jusqu'au dernier morceau : Smooooooke And The Wateeeeer 

Mais j'ai été deçu, il y avait presque plus de tessons de bouteille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Mais j'ai été deçu, il y avait presque plus de tessons de bouteille



Mais quel indécrottable petit punk, celui-là...


----------



## krystof (14 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> -Deep Purple (la tête d'affiche) : une chose est clair tout le monde n'est la que pour entendre une seule chose : Smoke And The Water, o



Moi, ma préférée, c'est : High ouai stare.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Moi, ma préférée, c'est : High ouai stare.



C'est vrai que depuis le temps ils devrouai stare...




La vache, qu'est ce que je suis drôle ce matin... :love::rose:


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2009)

Ha oui j'avais oublié de dire l'ot foué.
Je suis allé au concert de Coldplay au Parc des Princes à la rentrée là ché plus la date :hein:
Bref, j'ai jamais eu un son aussi pourri de la terre !!!
C'était inaudible....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2009)

J'vais voir Behemoth+Devildriver le 27 octobre, j'vous dirais le nombre d'hématomes au centimètre carré


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

En octobre, l'Usine de Genève enflammera le Rhône et le lac le mois prochain pour ses 20 ans  Et donc pas mal de trucs au Zoo, au Kab&#8230;


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2009)

il y aura Réné Binamé :love: et les Guerilla Poubelle :love: (même que si vous je vous dessine une belle pochette je peu vous le graver :love: )


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2009)

ça me donne envie d'aller tenir compagnie à quelques amis &#8230;


----------



## FANREM (2 Octobre 2009)

Dimanche soir, Greenday a Bercy. Quelqu'un y va ?
J'y serai bien sûr


----------



## FANREM (5 Octobre 2009)

Bercy archi plein hier au soir pour la venue de GreenDay. 1/2 heure pour seulement entrer dans le temple ce soir, ou pour la 1ère fois de ma vie, on ne déchire pas les contremarques des tickets, mais ils sont scannés comme à laccueil du TGV. Je passe les controles de fouille les doigts dans le nez, ce qui me fait regretter de ne pas avoir pris un camescope numérique, mais bon........
Autre chose surprenante, à 19 H précises, les lumières séteignent et Prima Donna prend possession de la scène. Dès le début le son est franchement mauvais dou où je suis placé, et le 1er morceau ne menchante pas outre mesure qui plus est. Heureusement, ca saméliore grandement par la suite, et finalement le set  nest pas inintéressant, et personne ne semble le contester.

La scène immense est tellement dépouillée, et il est si tôt,  que je me demande vraiment si on ne va pas avoir un autre groupe en prélude, mais je comprends rapidement que non, lorsque les travées réservées sur le côté droit de la scène se remplissent à la vitesse grand V peu avant 20 H. Naturellement, on a eu droit à un intermède Lapin en peluche qui vient chauffer les premiers rangs et amuser le reste de la salle. (si ma mémoire est bonne, on avait eu la même chose au Zenith, et des bruits circulaient comme quoi cétait Tre Cool en personne qui exercait ses talents damuseur à lintérieur).


Donc il est 20 H, et le groupe débarque sur scène. Celle-ci sillumine alors, et on se retrouve au coeur dune grande ville américaine, cest magnifique. 21 th century entame le set, et autour de moi, personne nest resté assis, malgré que je soie dans les travées gauche et loin de la scène. Greenday a tout de même comme aucun autre groupe le don de toucher un très large public, et de les mettre dans sa poche dès les premiers accords de guitare. Disons le tout de suite pour comprendre la suite, il faut adhérer totalement à ce postulat, et il faut bien avouer que lesprit punk dont est qualifié le groupe a disparu depuis longtemps, surtout que maintenant Billie Joe sait plaquer plus de 3 mesures sur sa guitare. Dès le début, la foule est harranguée, appelée à participer, et BJ a bien souvent les bras en lair exhortant le public, et celui-ci lui manifestement répond bien à sa requête. Les spectateurs sont invités à monter sur scène dès le 3ème morceau (Holiday me semble til me rappeler qui se conclut dailleurs par un festival pyrotechnique claquant), et aucun ne sen prive. Certains sont venus là pour chanter, dautres pour se jeter dans la fosse, et la complicité avec le groupe est évidente, chacun ayant droit à un petit mot, bisou, et finalement un moment de gloire éphémère, mais dont nul ne doute quil restera gravé dans son esprit pour très longtemps. Les morceaux, tous excellents senchainent et il ny a quasiment rien à jeter dans les set qui nous est servi ce soir, piochant dans les meilleurs albums du groupe, on a donc entendu Welcome to paradise, Bd of Broken dreams, Know your ennemy, Basket case, etc.....
Billie Joe cabotine un max et durant la prestation du groupe, on a du droit à un arrosage en règle des premiers rangs avec un tuyau darrosage, puis avec un énorme pistolet à eau, lancer de tee-shirts dans la salle toujours avec un autre pistolet style MiB, breakdance..... Rien en nous épargné, (tout est calculé ???), les concours de participation entre les travées gauche et droite,  les mots les plus souvent prononcés ce soir étant dailleurs Hé/Ho..... et couchés sur scène, ils ifinissent en nterprétant un extrait des Doors, puis Stand by me de Ben-E King et concluent par Satisfaction de qui vous savez normalement.......

Le rappel commence avec American idiot, qui remplit de bonheur absolument tout les spectateurs, suit Minority, American eulogy, et la conclusion acoustique comme au Zenith (plus belle dans cette salle dailleurs avec un fond de petites lumières bleues), il y a de cela 4 ans avec au final Good Riddance. Jet de confettis dans tout Bercy, et les lumières se rallument, il est 22 H 15.  Au moins, on ne sera pas couché tard ce soir, et tous les jeunes pourront rentrer chez eux en métro, plein détoiles dans les yeux soyons en surs.

Une chose est sûre, et je vais me répéter, Greenday joue maintenant mieux que jamais, et a définitivement fermé la porte à lesprit qui lanimait à ses débuts; Ca risque de déplaire à ses admirateurs qui ont pris le train aux débuts de leur carrière car ils sont rentrés dans le rang, mais cest devenu une formidable machine à hits et un des meilleurs groupes que vous puissiez voir sur scène incontestablement. Maintenant, il faut absolument rentrer dans leur jeu, et si vous prenez la moindre distance avec tous les artifices, je comprendrais que vous soyez déçus. Pour ma part, rien de tout ça, je suis rentré lesprit totalement libre dans le show, et je peux vous assurer que ca a été un sacré putain de concert, et pour en avoir vu une quantité astronomique, il restera un de ceux que je peux compter sur les doigts de mes mains. Je me pose même la question de savoir si je ne vais pas en reprendre, Anvers me conviendrait bien par exemple - à voir.


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Octobre 2009)

ça fait trop plaisir de vivre un concert _par procuration_, grace à toi!
merci!


----------



## teo (8 Octobre 2009)

Pitin, ça serait cool:
Double concert, ce dimanche.





Aucune visibilité actuellement sur les prix et dispo, à part que c'est en vente à partir de demain, mais bon, Nef du Grand Palais, je suis prêt à y mettre un certain prix  :love:

Ficelle ?


----------



## boodou (8 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Aucune visibilité actuellement sur les prix et dispo, à part que c'est en vente à partir de demain, mais bon, Nef du Grand Palais, je suis prêt à y mettre un certain prix  :love:
> 
> Ficelle ?



'tain mais je te l'ai dis : 99  place debout, 149  place assise !!!


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2009)

ouais je sais, voir mon explication dans KM 




_Edit:_
Yes. 17h. 1ère catégorie. Noël avant l'heure :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Vendredi : Le Peuple de l'herbe, Chinese Man, Beat Torrent, Shakaponk, Amadou & Mariam, Thomas Fersen

Un _héhé©_ descriptif bientôt.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Vendredi : Le Peuple de l'herbe, Chinese Man, Beat Torrent, Shakaponk, Amadou & Mariam, Thomas Fersen
> 
> Un _héhé©_ descriptif bientôt.



a non, vendredi ta déjà rencard


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2009)

Juste pour dire, dimanche j'étais aux anges .
Perfect First Time. 17h, tapis rouge, la Nef est à nous, impression cosy d'être entre 5'500 ami-es. Petits fauteuils et bracelets, juste pour moi. La nef parait immense vu qu'elle n'est quasi pas utilisée, la scène étant devant les escaliers centraux. A droite les bars, à gauche, le parking pour la grosse berline allemande qui amènera, emmènera et remmènera la bête (il a bien joué, certains sont même partis avant la fin, la limousine déjà parti&#8230; et revenue)  ...

EnoOorme mon premier concert du Prince (dans tous les sens du terme pour ma pomme).
Son moyen, pas mal d'échos (j'ai entendu dire que la salle en a jusqu'à 7 seondes ), la batterie la ramenait un peu trop et visiblement, Prince a gentiment gueulé auprès des ingés sons au début (_tell them to give me more sound_), mais bon, en même temps, ce n'est pas Paisley Park , mon coco 

J'ai trouvé qu'il a joué sa "première partie" _(la seconde étant, pour la plupart des chanceux aux deux billets, le concert de 21h)_ très oldschool, ce qui m'allait très bien. On a commencé avec _1999_, un must.
J'ai compris un truc: il peut sortir autant de daube bien ficelée pas intéressante qu'il veut au fil de ses albums, il a tellement de morceaux géniaux que c'est pas un problème en concert: on en a plein les oreilles. J'ai discuté avec une très gentille fan qui était à mes côtés et je dois dire que sa description de ll'addiction est exactement ce que j'ai ressenti: je suis donc maintenant accroc, comme elle. Elle en est à son 7e concert, le premier étant en 1986. On y goûte, on veut y retourner. Comme le crack ou les drogues dures 
J'avais espéré un hommage à Jackson, l'air de rien, un vieux truc et bingo, en plein moment oldskool, après _Le Freak, C'est Chic_ [je dois dire que j'ai halluciné sur le Freak :love: &#8230;], un moment fun, vite fait, bien fait, _The Jacksons_ et _Shake Your Body to the Ground_, juste du funk comme il faut. Il le fallait. Et le _Long Train Running/Without Love_ des _Doobie Brothers_  pas mal aussi.

Ensuite, ben c'est juste une montée d'excitation, adrénaline et vrai plaisir, l'impression d'un _cover flow_ de pochettes, vinyles et CD, de morceaux parfois oubliés et exhumés, juste là pour moi. Un vrai plaisir, avec 30 ans de morceaux qui écrasent les autres artistes. Et un anthem maintenant fois chanté au et par le public pendant cette matinée, _All Day, All Night_ [The Work], c'était notre soirée, notre moment, ce jour, ce soir.
Le moment où j'ai senti que j'y étais, énorme, le corps, les bras, les jambes qui s'agitent, incapables de faire autre chose: _Mountains_, sur _Parade_ (peut-être car j'ai découvert _Under The Cherry Moon_ y'a pas un mois&#8230. Ouais, c'était énorme, là. Ouais _Parade_ et _Under The Cherry Moon_, _Anotherloverholenyohead_, _Sometimes It Snows In April_&#8230; Pfff&#8230; 1986, ça remonte cet album et il est toujours aussi excellent. Et quand il nous a demandé ce qu'il allait jouer, "_Purple Rain ? Delirious ?&#8230; No no&#8230; _" Et ils attaquent avec un _Kiss_ qui décoiffe :love:
_I Feel For You_, pitin, j'ai encore le 45t de Chaka Khan quelque part...
Et puis y'a les moments irracontables, le moment accoustique, la beauté de l'endroit, le ciel blanc, le peu d'éclairage, un concert en plein jour, dans un lieu magnifique, voir l'arrivée / _les_ départs de l'artiste dans la salle en voiture [quasi du backstage on stage], la simplicité de l'ensemble, le public sans réelle séparation avec l'artiste, la bonne ambiance, la petite scène et la petite formation (bon, c'est pas la Cigale, mais bon&#8230. Le clin d'&#339;il au buzz et au défilé Chanel, parfait avec _All The Critics Love You In&#8230; " Paris"_ (j'adore la version originale sur _1999_). Et c'était tranquille. L'attente s'est faite sans problème, pas de pluie, il faisait beau et jour, c'était juste là, juste parfait, je flottais, l'esprit gentiment embrumé, n'y croyant toujours pas, au milieu d'une ville sublime, au milieu de cette après-midi parfaite, sur un coup de tête, de lui, de moi.
1h40/45 de bonheur, pur bonheur hédoniste, totalement pour moi. Et quelques regrets bien sûr de de ne pas m'être fait la totale, mais bon, le _hit and run_, c'est cher mais bon certaines rumeurs parlent d'une résidence quelques temps dans l'_Erotic City_ qu'est Paris&#8230;

The Kings Are Dead.
_Hail To The Prince_ 

Tracklist SGDG chopé de ci de là&#8230;



> (*acoustic)
> 
> 1999
> I Feel For You
> ...


----------



## boodou (15 Octobre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Juste pour dire, dimanche j'étais aux anges .
> 
> [bla bla bla "j'me la pète, j'y étais"]
> 
> ...




'spèce de bâtard ! 










_t'as kiffé hein ? _


----------



## jahrom (15 Octobre 2009)

De retour du Zenith ou jouaient les Pixies.
Bah pour des vieux ils envoient la paté !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Vendredi soir, à Choisy, sur un terrain herbeux.

On se pointe vers 19h à trois. Ca a déjà commencé. Et il reste qu'une trentaine de place. Ouf.
Encore une demi-douzaine de rôteuses dans le sac et le vigile pinaille avec ma besace photo, faut la laisser à la consigne qui ressemble à une caisse playmobil, j'ai pas confiance, je fais demi-tour dépité. 
On vide les green-bottle et zou on retente, on tombe sur un autre vigile. Je passe incognito cette fois-ci... 






Shakaponk commence. A retenir tout le long de la soirée : un éclairage superbe. Vraiment !
Je connaissais peu ce groupe avant de le voir. C'est pas mal. Rock Ska Electro Pouet Pouet.
Le mélange pète bien. C'est fun. L'ensemble est bon et le chanteur bouge comme un telletubies.
A voir surtout en Live...






Chinese Man ! Alors là... Juste énorme. Juste ce qu'il faut. Juste un son parfait. 
Juste écoutez ! 
C'est du samplage exotique similaire à Doctor Flake dans la précision chirurgicale... des beats ronds mais de la mélée harmonique supra poétique, t'as vu ?..
Ils sont trois et ils s'éclatent. Un bonheur. J'ai fait pété le LP... 






Le peuple maintenant.
Ouais bon. C'est efficace mais ça devient de plus en plus entraînant "popesque". Et bof quoi, c'est pas leur style d'avant. Ca reste bien au dessus de beaucoup de groupes mais y'a un goût trop prononcé de musique facile pour adolescent fumeur de pneu...
Bon, j'éxagère aussi. Ca reste *très* agréable.

Il y avait d'autres groupes dans l'autre chapiteau. C'était bien mais pas top.

Bref. Chinese Man... :love:


----------



## itako (19 Octobre 2009)

Sur l'ep ta pas les remixs jungle par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Non. Aucuns remix. C'était vraiment pour les appuyer.


----------



## jahrom (22 Octobre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> De retour du Zenith ou jouaient les Pixies.
> Bah pour des vieux ils envoient la paté !



La patéE... :rose:

Merci maître Capello de Macgé


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> De retour du Zenith ou jouaient les Pixies.
> Bah pour des vieux ils envoient la paté !



'tain j'ai loupé ça moi


----------



## FANREM (26 Octobre 2009)

Placebo, Zenith, 25 octobre 2009
Placebo dans un Zenith comble, ca paraissait alléchant.
le concert débute bien, et les fans (feminins) s'éclatent bien sur les 2 premiers morceaux, titres phares du dernier album. Malheureusement, le groupe s'avère incapable de faire décoller ce concert, et la mayonnaise a un peu de mal à prendre. Les morceaux s'enchainent, sans déchainer de passion. Un peu de reprise en main avec Every me, puis à nouveau calme plat... Ca dure jusqu'aux rappels, Gravity et Bitter end remettent bien les choses en place, mais le final retombe a nouveau comme un soufflé trop tot sorti du four. Je n'ai pas du beaucoup me tromper dans mes jugements, pas le moindre slam à l'horizon, et même la grande blonde que j'avais devant moi semblait bien éteinte la plupart du temps. Dommage, car il y avait surement ce soir de quoi donner un bien meilleur concert. Auune communication avec le public, pourtant a priori très réceptif, et un son qui déchirait à tout va. La basse vous percutait littéralement le thorax, et le batteur frappait les futs avec une énergie qui faisait plaisir a voir et a entendre. 
A ma décharge, le concert de Grrenday a Bercy était autrement plus entrainant, et ca fait 15 j que je revois le concert du Zeppelin au Royal Albert Hall, et franchement on est a des années lumière de ça. Vous m'excuserez d'etre difficile.  

Ce soir, je vois the XX en concert privé dans les studios de Canal


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2009)

FANREM a dit:


> P
> Ce soir, je vois the XX en concert privé dans les studios de Canal



Ah merde, je devais y aller et finalement j'ai un empêchement...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> La patéE... :rose:
> 
> Merci maître Capello de Macgé



et tu m'a même pas informé qu'il y avait du pâté et les pixies  ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai vu Placebo cet été, et je pourrais dire la meme chose.. je pense pour ma part que les meilleurs jours de Placebo sont loin dans le passé.. c'est un groupe qui de part son arrogance a fini par devenir très froid, même avec son propre public, et justement je pense que les fans se sont fatigués de cette attitude.. d'autant plus que musicalement aussi il faut revenir en arrière pour voir quelque chose de novateur et particulier..


----------



## mistertoc (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour ma part cela aurait du etre Placebo à Denver dans une salle de 700personnes, et bien sur Brian Molko est tombé dans les vappes deux semaines avant d'ou concert annulé ou reporté à voir.
Sinon si je parviens à avoir des places, ce sera U2 à l'Invesco Field (stade de foot us) ici à Denver aussi.
Par contre pour ce qui est du passé 2ans, on a vu que Police (à chier) et pourtant je suis de cette époque, R.E.M grandiose et les Foo Fighters je dirais dans mon top 3!!! Ces trois concerts au même endroit mythique qu'est Red Rocks, pour ceux qui se souviennent d'un concert de U2 dans le brouillard avec des rochers et des flammes entourants le tout.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Octobre 2009)

Je reviens de paris où j'ai vu Devildriver + Behemoth hier : j'm'étendrais pas à faire un roman, c'était tout simplement énormissime !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

Vu the Bishops, il y a une dizaine à Ajaccio.
Cool, j'ai bu plein de bière et j'ai écouté du Rock... La classe Mod's, genre the Jam, réchauffée par des petits jeunes...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2009)

SONIC YOUTH dimanche dernier à paris, palais des congrets...énorme.....en plus on à croisé Thurston et Steve....yeah !!!!!!!!! j'adore....le dernier album magnifique en live, et silver rocket !!!! oh pitain !!!!! :style: :king: par contre la première partie un calvaire, bruyant, mauvais....du coup  on attendais encore plus SY !!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> SONIC YOUTH dimanche dernier à paris, palais des congrets...énorme.....en plus on à croisé Thurston et Steve....yeah !!!!!!!!! j'adore....le dernier album magnifique en live, et silver rocket !!!! oh pitain !!!!! :style: :king: par contre la première partie un calvaire, bruyant, mauvais....du coup  on attendais encore plus SY !!!!!!!



Rôooo mais j'tai pas vu dis donc ! :love: 


silver rocket ET 'cross the breeze ET Death Valley 69 !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2009)

Lee Ranaldo, j'adore... la pêche...sympa comme tout...ensuite on a trouvé un pub irlandais pas loin, guinness© nikel


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> Lee Ranaldo, j'adore... la pêche...sympa comme tout...ensuite on a trouvé un pub irlandais pas loin, guinness© nikel



bon ba écoute, si t'as des tofs à vendre, tu sais où sonner, hein


----------



## IceandFire (30 Octobre 2009)

la première partie de sonic youth après enquête  c'est un groupe français : sister iodine....


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je reviens de paris où j'ai vu Devildriver + Behemoth hier : j'm'étendrais pas à faire un roman, c'était tout simplement énormissime !!! :love::love::love:



Elève Tintin : votre composition de Français me parait bien courte. Sans faire un roman, vous pourriez développer "énormissime"


----------



## macaronique (8 Novembre 2009)

Explosion de Caca et PAG, 30/10/2009, aux Docks de Lausanne... ça a chié.  

Il y avait aussi Denise de Couleur 3, qui est venue présenter un groupe qui s'appelle « Explosion de Nana »  On a même eu droit à une reprise de « Où est ma chemise grise » avec Henri Dès, que j'ai filmé. 

Quelques images :


----------



## twinworld (18 Novembre 2009)

macaronique a dit:


>


sacré Pierrick...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)

Eiffel au Bataclan hier soir.

Vers 19h30, Romain Humeau se promène tranquillou dans la salle avec sa femme, proche, sympa, souriant, humain... Comme le groupe et ses paroles.

Qu'on se mette au point direct. Au Bataclan, le son est nase. Les vocales étaient à chier, trop saturées. Pas assez de basses. Batterie trop légère. Y'avaient que les deux grattes et le synthé qui étaient comme il faut.
Bref...

Première partie avec Kid Bombardos.
Pas mal. Manque de précision, batteur trop raide, mais du style.

Pause bière.

Et PAF !
Des ahuries. 
Musicalement, c'est du lourd. Equilibré, envoutant, chaud.
Les paroles sont juste énormes.
Reprises des quatre albums.
La voix du chanteur a muri. Plus rauque. Il joue davantage avec.
2h de pougnette auditive plus tard... bye bye.

Gros regret pour le son du Bataclan. J'aurai préféré les entendre la veille à la Cigale.

Chouette groupe. Ils méritent vraiment à être connu. De par les paroles, leurs refus de la norme médiatique pourrav' et l'esprit. Le dernier disque, ils l'ont monté sans maison, sans rien.
Ils avaient à peine de quoi bouffer depuis 2/3 ans... Ils ont tenu. 
Et ils sont là. Pour de vrai, pendant deux heures, à fond et pour quelques euros.

Tournée partout en France. Belgique et Suisse en cours de prog.
Mangez-en. C'est bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h50 ----------

*PAN !*

[YOUTUBE]rIwSSAk_XQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2009)

Parmi vous tous ô granzamateurs de musique en tout genre, y en a t-il qui sont déjà allez au festival de Glastonbury, qui va fêter l'an prochain ses 40 piges ?

Si oui, en ressort-on indemne ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Parmi vous tous ô granzamateurs de musique en tout genre, y en a t-il qui sont déjà allez au festival de Glastonbury, qui va fêter l'an prochain ses 40 piges ?
> 
> Si oui, en ressort-on indemne ?



Si tu n'acceptes pas les herbes folles des sorcières à verrues qui trainent dans le coin, y'a des chances que tu galettes pas trop. Pour le reste, y'a des disquaires sympa à Street sur le retour...


----------



## ubusky (25 Novembre 2009)

macaronique a dit:


> Explosion de Caca et PAG, 30/10/2009, aux Docks de Lausanne... ça a chié.



yop,
moi aussi, j'ai vu explosion de caca mais à Payerne...

et puis hier soir, GOSSIP, très court mais excellent...


----------



## Aphelion (25 Novembre 2009)

Placebo au Zenith de Rouen (avec Expatriate en première partie).

C'était énorme.

Et bientôt Paramore au Casino de Paris avec un M&G avant le concert


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Si tu n'acceptes pas les herbes folles des sorcières à verrues qui trainent dans le coin



Ah ??!! T'as croisé JPMiss ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Ah ??!! T'as croisé JPMiss ?



Et moi qui voulait être discret.

Il était là, assis dans une marre, l'air songeur et perdu, la gueule de l'emploi ou du rockeur (je sais plus trop), en train de fouiner dans une poubelle pour trouver un bon angle pour son sténopé. Il y avait une pancarte à côté. Persil, Ciboulette & Tajine de Chameau. £50 le gramme. 

Il était presque touchant. Je lui ai laissé une roteuse. Il se déshydratait. 

Je l'ai pas revu. Il a probablement suivi un motard bien gras dans sa tente pour jouer aux playmobil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est nul, ces festivals de pouilleux! On se ruine les fringues...


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2009)

Alice in Chains . Bataclan, le 4 dec 2009

Groupe inconnu pour la plupart d'entre vous, Alice in Chains n'en représente pas moins que l'un des groupes absolument essentiels qui a marqué d'un sceau absolument indélébile son époque. La mort de son chanteur a signé la fin du groupe le 4 avril 2002, et il s'en est fallu de peu que tout s'arrête définitivement. Si un tsunami n'avait pas ravagé une bonne partie de l'Asie, et donné lieu à un concert de charité le 18 fevrier 2005 qui a vu un début de reformation du groupe avec Pat Lachman, Wes Scantlin  ou Maynard James Keenan au micro, peut être ne serions nous pas là ce soir Boulevard Voltaire à faire le pied de grue devant le Bataclan. 
1ère indication favorable, tous les vendeurs recherchent désespérément des places, et ce depuis le métro République, le show étant absolument complet depuis longtemps. 
2ème bonne nouvelle, il n'y a aucun groupe programmé en première partie.
Cette tournée s'inscrit dans le cadre de la promotion de leur dernier album "Black Gives Way to Blue" sorti fin septembre.

A 20 H 30 précises, l'écran derrière la scène laisse voir et entendre un coeur qui bat (cf la pochette du dernier album), et les musiciens prennent place sous les acclamations du public. Pour avoir parlé avant avec les personnes autour de moi, dont quelques unes très jeunes, il n'y a absolument aucun doute, il n'y a que des fans qui ont fait le déplacement ce soir, et tous semblent bien connaître leur discographie. L'ambiance est à la fois vivante, joyeuse, détendue, et matinée d'espoir, à l'opposé de ce que la musique du groupe pourrait laisser deviner. Paradoxe !!! Le début est exactement conforme à ce que j'espérais, les 4 premiers morceaux étant absolument les mêmes sur toutes les dates de la tournée jusqu'à présent. Dès le début du set, c'est la ruée en avant vers les barrières, et il ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute que Jerry Cantrell est un maître absolu, l'archange Jerry, devrais je dire. Compositeur de la plupart des chansons du groupe, il officie avec la distinction qui lui sied si bien. Très proche du public, il nous enchante absolument à chaque note. Avec un tel maestro, tout a l'air facile, c'en est désespérant à bien y réfléchir. Il y a chez cet homme une telle maîtrise, une telle perfection dans chaque geste, chaque parole chantée que c'est un bonheur absolu. Mike Inez n'est pas en reste distillant des sourires enchanteurs tout au long du show. Manifestement, le bassiste est heureux d'être sur scène, et cela participe d'un sentiment communicatif, un régal. Au passage il nous prouve au son distillé ce soir qu'il est lui aussi excellentissime dans sa partie. Sean Kinney pour sa part est toujours aussi distingué et efficace derrière ses futs, tout en élégance dans chacune de ses frappes lourdes et chirurgicales. William Duvall quant à lui n'a pas la partie facile, succédant à un génie absolu de la musique, tellement torturé que la seule issue imaginable à sa vie est malheureusement celle que l'on connait tous le concernant après une longue descente aux enfers. Si musicalement, WD ne peut souffrir d'aucune critique, et c'est un réel compliment, je trouve personnellement que sa volonté de vouloir haranguer les foules est relativement incongrue, et ne correspond pas à la noirceur de la musique du groupe. Il y a de la souffrance permanente, un réel bouleversement/chavirement des esprits,  que ce soit dans les thèmes, les paroles ou la musique traversée par les riffs lancinants et les pleurs de la guitare de JC

Quoi qu'il en soit, après une 1ère partie de spectacle avalée d'un trait sans le moindre ennui, place à un set acoustique de toute beauté. Comme lors de la partie électrique, tout a l'air trop facile, c'en est émouvant par tant de beauté, de sensibilité jetée en pâture à nos oreilles. La fin du set reprend électriquement, et le Man in the box final nous achève littéralement les paroles étant reprises (comme bien d'autres avant dois je préciser) en choeur par toute la salle. Absolument tous les spectateurs sont debout dans la fosse naturellement, mais aussi dans la corbeille, et jusqu'aux parties les plus reculées des balcons. Partout, c'est la même ferveur, le même enthousiasme repris à l'unisson par un Public connaisseur et manifestement absolument conquis et ravi, je confirme. Les applaudissements fusent de toute part, comme un feu nourri, et c'est absolument mérité au vu de ce que l'on a vu et entendu. 
Le rappel est lui absolument énorme. Comment peut on imaginer un seul instant aller encore plus haut après tout ce que l'on vient de vivre, eh bien, ils nous prouvent que c'est possible en 3 magnifiques derniers morceaux. Certes, Nutshell ne nous fera pas oublier l'exceptionnelle prestation de Layne Staley en Unplugged, mais franchement, il n'y a rien à redire et que du plaisir à prendre. 
22 h 30, les musiciens reçoivent une ovation énorme. on assiste à des jets de médiators dans le public, et en retour, il y a clairement une réelle marque de respect et de déférence pour ces fabuleux musiciens. Puis, les lumières se rallument. C'est fini, et il fait frais et pluvieux dehors, mais notre esprit est ailleurs, et ce n'est pas grave.

Pour moi, le concert de l'année sans aucune hésitation, et pas parce que c'est le dernier auquel je viens d'assister, car il y a peu de chance que Editons ou Biffy Clyro qui clôtureront mon année de concerts me fassent changer d'avis. La musique de Alice est intemporelle, et les impressions échangées à la fin du concert avec les jeunes rencontrés au début sont les mêmes : absolument élogieuses et dithyrambiques. Un dernier au revoir, une bise aux filles, et c'est définitivement fini. Que de plaisir ce soir, un ravissement absolu. Mazette, quel show et quel putain de concert !!!!!!!!! Un tsunami a secoué Paris ce soir, et comble de bonheur, nous avons été absolument gâtés par la set-list. La boucle est bouclée. 

----------------------------------------------

Liste des morceaux joués ce soir : Rain When I Die / Them Bones / Dam That River / Again / Lesson Learned / Check My Brain / Love, Hate, Love / A Looking In View
Your Decision (acoustique) / No Excuses (acoustique) / Black Gives Way To Blue (acoustique)
It Ain't Like That / Acid Bubble / We Die Young / Last of My Kind / Angry Chair / Man in the Box
Rappel
Nutshell / Would / Rooster


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2009)

Richie Havens, hier soir au Fri-Son... Tout simplement mythique! 

[YOUTUBE]gqiAIynRLgY[/YOUTUBE]​
Deuxième partie de soirée avec les Young Gods et leur hommage consacré à Woodstock. Là aussi un grand moment, un public en transe, les images du film de Michael Wadleigh défilant au-dessus de la scène.


----------



## paradize (20 Décembre 2009)

coucou, me voici de retour, pour mon dernier concert de l'année :

-M- à la laiterie, pour le virgin radio tour !!!!!

Petite salle, donc concert intimiste... Si nous étions 400, c'est beaucoup (il était complet).

Il a commencé par quelques nouvelles chansons, puis les anciennes......

Il est allé dans le public tout en jouant de la guitare, on s'est frôlé :rose: mais j'ai quand même lavé mon pull depuis. Il a joué guitare dans le dos, avec les dents... c'est mon guitar hero à moi !!!!!!


Et mon artiste préféré....

Manque de pot pour sa soeur, Anna Chedid avec son micro qui s'est coupé en plein solo !!!
Cyril Atef était de la partie, je l'ai croisé dans le couloir avant le concert.

Je le revois au zénith de strass et à l'olympia l'année prochaine.

A bientôt, -M-.


----------



## FANREM (24 Décembre 2009)

Editors au Bataclan

 Personnellement, c'est la 3ème fois que je les vois, et à chaque fois, je me dis que l'on ne passe pas loin d'un énorme truc, mais il manque toujours un petit quelque chose pour faire d'une soirée intéressante un énorme concert. Pour Paris, ce n'était ni l'éclairage ni la qualité du son qui justifiaient le moindre reproche au contraire. Excellents en tout point, non le problème vient d'ailleurs, essayons de comprendre.

Il n'y a rien à redire en fait de la prestation de Tom Smith, égal à lui-même en toute circonstance, toujours bien en voix, et assumant remarquablement bien son rôle de leader et de tête pensante du groupe. Les choses se gâtent finalement avec le batteur qui décidément n'est pas très inspiré (je l'avais déjà signalé dans une autre chronique du groupe), et plus généralement du tournant musical pris avec la prédominance des synthés sur les guitares. Ce n'est absolument pas un hasard si les morceaux qui se détachent nettement en de cette 1ère partie live sont An End Has A Start, The Racing Rats et Bullets, et que pendant les rappels Munich et Papillon procèdent du même esprit. Sauf qu'entre tout ça, c'est quelquefois un peu mou du gland, et que la tension retombe assez rapidement. Dommage, il manque toujours au groupe la petite étincelle...

Quoiqu'il en soit, et pour conclure, les concerts du groupe permettent de passer une excellente soirée, et il y a bien pire dans la scène musicale actuelle pour que je leur pardonne. Excusez moi d'être exigeant, mais la route la plus difficile est celle qui mène au sommet.

Ah oui, je dois absolument signaler l'excellente prestation du bassiste des Maccabees Rupert Jarvis, qui franchement porte le groupe à bout de bras, la classe, j'ai beaucoup apprécié !


----------



## DandyWarhol (24 Décembre 2009)

Editors: je les ai vu une fois en première partie de REM il y a un an ou 2, et je m'étais dis là meme chose.
Il y a un mois alors que je suis allé voir Muse à Turin, les Editors passaient à coté de chez moi, je serai bien allé les voir pour me faire une idée d'un vrai concert de ce groupe, et non une première partie.
En fait les personnes qui sont allées les voir, les jugent de la meme façon que toi.. C'est un bon groupe, mais ... il manque un quelque chose pour les tirer du lot en fait.


----------



## FANREM (24 Décembre 2009)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> En fait les personnes qui sont allées les voir, les jugent de la meme façon que toi.



On se comprend bien quoi entre gens du même monde, 

Autrement je suis allé voir Biffy Clyro le lendemain au Trabendo, et ca m'a replongé des années en arrière aux meilleurs temps du grunge de Seattle. Cet excellent concert prouve le regain du groupe qui ne hurle plus ses chansons a la face du monde, mais construit maintenant une musique beaucoup plus aboutie. En ce moment sur MTV2, il y a passage en boucle de leurs meilleurs titres, et finalement, il y en a pas mal, et d'excellents de plus. En tout cas en concert, ca déchire grave et c'est une autre excellente soirée de passée. 
Très bonne semaine


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai  vu Raphael en concert _acoustique _à Villeparisis, et c'était superbe..! 
Il a carrément assuré, complètement seul sur scène avec ses machines.. et du coup je vais aller le revoir à Belley. Je sais pas trop ou c'est, dans l'Ain je crois -c'était un samedi, c'est ce qu'il y avait de plus pratique pour moi-, mais si vous avez l'occasion, allez le voir, ça vaut trop le coup! (par exemple et entre autre pour sa super reprise de _Modern Love_ de Bowie)

_*DW*_


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2010)

A la neige  Efrim respire la joie de vivre comme à son habitude.







Mais surtout en concert le 2 avril à Bruxelles pour les Botaniques, à l'orangerie. Y E A H


----------



## chim (13 Mars 2010)

Hier, 12/03/10 . -M- au zénith de Strasbourg. Enorme, comme d'hab.


----------



## paradize (13 Mars 2010)

Je dirais même plus, énormissime.

Décor tout blanc, M qui a joué de la guitare dans la foule, il est monté dans les gradins (et comme par hasard, là ou NOUS étions)...

Comme d'hab', il a fais monter des gens sur scène (que des nanas), et là, en les voyant, je me suis dis qu'elles allaient arracher sa chemise tellement elles ont foncées sur lui...

Bref, ça a duré 2h, et beaucoup trop vite... C'est mon 7e concert de M, et ce sera pas le dernier... Parole de fan... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2010)

Et ce soir les indispensables *GET WELL SOON* avec en 1ère partie nommée *MUSEE MECANIQUE* et ça n'a pas l'air mal du tout, dans le même style un peu quand même mais provenant des USA cette fois.


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2010)

Bon bah *GET WELL SOON* excellent, très bon show, ça m'a permis d'apprécier les nouveaux titres sur lesquels j'avais des doutes et puis *Musee Mecanique* bah c'était très beau mais presque un peu trop quoi (comme la barbe d'un des mecs, je pensais que seul Action Joe pouvait en avoir une aussi belle), genre je commence à m'ennuyer un peu, bien pour chez soit mais sinon ça manque un peu de "virilité", c'est parfois difficile de passer de Fantomas ou Metallica à un groupe comme celui-ci où ils te montrent que Simon and Garfunkel ne sont pas morts par exemple et qu'ils savent super biens jouer de tous les instruments des uns et des autres, et y en a plein hein. Et puis y en a un il ressemblait un peu au petit gros des Goonies qui fait la danse du bouffi-bouffon, du coup j'avais du mal à me concentrer malgré la belle voix et les subtiles mélodies :rose:


----------



## Math.p (17 Mars 2010)

J'ai traversé la Manche le 6 mars pour aller voir Dave Matthews Band à l'O2 Arena de Londres. Le groupe envoie du lourd, ces mecs sont justes ouf 
3h de concert, des impro phénoménales, un Dave Matthews incroyable, que du bonheur ! Dire qu'ils remplissent juste un Olympia en France... Y'a vraiment des moments où je comprend pas les français !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

Math.p a dit:


> J'ai traversé la Manche le 6 mars pour aller voir Dave Matthews Band à l'O2 Arena de Londres. Le groupe envoie du lourd, ces mecs sont justes ouf
> 3h de concert, des impro phénoménales, un Dave Matthews incroyable, que du bonheur ! Dire qu'ils remplissent juste un Olympia en France... Y'a vraiment des moments où je comprend pas les français !



:love:


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

petit résumé des concerts vu ces derniers jours :

-Les rois de la suède.

[YOUTUBE]LEgUDWtLMu8[/YOUTUBE]






Vous avez peu être vu leur clip "les chanteurs qui dérangent" avec en guest Didier Super, Didier Wampas, ... Le concert pourrai ce résumer par "les fatals suédois" puisque que je chanteur était celui des fatals picards, c'est de la chanson plein d'humour, un peu cours (une demi heure) mais ça met en jambes pour le concert suivant.

-Marcel et son Orchestres

[YOUTUBE]g5POjJQhuII[/YOUTUBE]






Au vu des tenus, beaucoup de monde sont venu pour eux, dès le départ ils y vont avec Marcel Attack, sa sent le "petit poney" très très rapidement. Il y a des slammeurs a tout bout de champs, mention spécial pour le slammeur de 130 kg, même si il est pas resté longtemps, il a quand même réussit  Le concert sera le plus long de la soirée , presque 1H30, tout les monds ce défoulent, ça fait du bien.

-Les fatals Picards

[YOUTUBE]9-9rV8GP7wk[/YOUTUBE]






C'est le dernier concert de la soirée, après avoir été secouer dans tout les sens par les marcels, ça sens très fort le "petit poney", je sais d'avance que ça bougera moins mais que l'on va bien rigoler, ils aiment bien faire des intro de la Mano  Negra pour ne pas savoir ce qui va être jouer, tout les mondes rigoles et tant le poing, c'est les fatals  Mention spécial pour le dernier titre, reprise de "comme elle vient" de Noir Désir .


2 em soirée, a Colombes, premiere réaction mais pourquoi il y a des siéges ?



-The Dodoz.






Un groupe toulousain ou la chanteuse est aussi la bassiste, ça sens le truc de gamine, d'ailleurs il y avait plein de gamine de 16-17 ans qui était la pour cela. C'est gentil tout plein, même qu'ils ont fait les premières parti de Stereophonics et des Babyshambles. Je suis pas spécialement emballé 

-Les Wampas






AU vu des siéges, il y a plein de gens qui ne s'attendais pas a cela, un gros bordel, Didier qui arrive très énerver et qui débute avec Punk en hiver, puis on ce casse la voix sur Georges Marchais et les punk commence a monter sur scène, et slam. Deux mecs tente de de chanter sur universal. Puis vient le Manu Chao et la guitare Hello Kitty, un nome de 10 ans ce retrouve avec la dite Guitare autour du cou ... et joue Manu Chao ! (le même gamin passera sont temps a slammer, classe le gamin  ) La guitare nourrira sur l'éternel, corde par corde  Puis vient le gros bordel final (et très long), porté de Didier sur sa chaise, envahissement de la scène, puis Kiss


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2010)

10 ans après HINT à Dijon, je vais enfin voir :

*Ez3kiel Vs Hint*

THE concert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[YOUTUBE]U6W-I1zVIfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (30 Mars 2010)

J'ai vu samedi soir au New Morning Elliott Murphy qui fête tous les ans son anniversaire dans cette salle. C'était un excellent concert (comme toujours), et Olivier Durand est un des tous meilleurs guitaristes en activité. Un talent d'une pureté hallucinante
Et puis, ils ont l'air de se faire tellement plaisir sur scène que c'en est un régal rien que de les voir dans leur trip


Le site officiel
http://www.olivierdurand.tk/
ou sa biographie
http://www.rocknfrance.com/olivier-durand-groupe-pop-rock-2036.php
et pour Elliott Murphy
http://www.elliottmurphy.com/


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Bon, ça fait quelques dizaines de mois maintenant, mais j'en reprendrais bien volontiers demain. Matin.



[YOUTUBE]W1M133Qh2rY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FANREM (1 Mai 2010)

Brian Jonestown Massacre - Bataclan le 27 avril 2010

J'ai découvert le groupe avec Dig, que j'ai vu au moins 6 fois, et le côté génie barré, imprévisible et totalement écorché vif du personnage me plaisait bien dans l'esprit. Cette volonté de ne pas faire la moindre concession aux majors, et de vouloir explorer de très nombreuses voies dans sa musique est tout à fait louable. Bien aidé par des substances fortement toxiques et naturellement illicites, on ne peut pas dire qu'il facilite la vie des autres membres du groupe, les insultant, tabassant même sur scène  Pour toutes ces raisons, le groupe est en perpétuel mouvement, et pas mal ses anciens membres ont migré vers d'autres formations comme BRMC ou Warlocks pour ne citer que les plus connues.
Donc ce soir, je suis au Bataclan, où le concert affiche complet d'ailleurs. Je ne suis pas mécontent de moi pour cette fois, parce que la dernière fois ou ils sont passés, j'avais mon billet en poche, et je me suis viandé sur la date, et au final j'ai minablement manqué le concert. Comme d'habitude, les vendeurs au noir recherchent des places pour les revendre, et pendant que tout ce petit monde s'affaire autour de nous, je décide de rentrer bien en avance, pour constater qu'il y a encore peu de monde à l'intérieur. La salle est toujours aussi sympa et d'une taille vraiment petite. Je me mets comme d'habitude juste derrière les consoles, sur l'estrade surélevée face à la scène.
En 1ère partie, nous avons eu Sparrow and the Workshop, trio sympa originaire de Glasgow, qui délivre un show relativement calme et très amateur dans l'esprit.

Lors que le BJM débarque, il y a du monde sur scène : 8 musiciens au total. Basse, Tambourin, Batterie, Clavier et 4 guitares (dont une 12 cordes). Je ne suis pas un spécialiste absolu du groupe, n'ayant même jamais écouté le dernier album sorti en février. Mes références personnelles dans leur nombreuse discographie sont "Thank God For Mental Illness", "Give It Back ", et un double album "The Diane Perry Tape" - dont iTunes ne connait pas les titres d'ailleurs - et ce n'est objectivement pas ce que j'écoute le plus, Illness mis à part peut être. Donc pour ces raisons outre Anton, je ne reconnais que Joel Gion, et Matt Hollywood. Lé début du set est totalement conforme à ce que je pensais, Anton bien à gauche, légèrement à l'écart des autres, mais toujours un oeil sur eux, pas de doute, c'est lui qui mène la barque, même si Matt est plus souvent au chant qu'à l'ordinaire. Le son est bon, pas trop fort, le sonomètre en témoigne, et 22 chansons sont inscrites (à la main) sur la set-list de ce soir. 
Sur le concert, je suis quelque peu réservé car au final si chaque titre pris individuellement est plutôt bon, et avec autant de musiciens sur scène, il serait dommage qu'il en soit autrement. Morceau après morceau, et avec 5 guitares sur scène bien souvent, j'ai le sentiment que chaque titre se ressemble, et ce qui fait le charme d'un concert c'est à dire des moments forts et des tempos plus bas n'existe pas ici. Tout est joué un peu sur le même rythme, et il manque vraiment à leur répertoire un titre phare qui ferait que les non spécialistes puissent manifester leur adhésion à leur musique. Bien sûr, Anton pétera un plomb au milieu du concert, sans que cela ne perturbe outre mesure les autres, et Matt ira le chercher en coulisses, d'ou je suis, je le vois même avaler ce qui me semble être un cachet ou une pilule, jetant l'emballage par terre, et c'est à peu tout pour la partie non musicale

il n'assurera bien sûr aucun rappel, malgré les clameurs dans la salle, mais c'était facilement devinable. Un honnête concert donc appliqué, mais je pense que tous les non spécialistes du groupe resteront comme moi sur leur fin, et un peu plus de psychédélisme pimenterait bien l'ensemble. Une prochaine fois peut être.


----------



## FANREM (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai vu Them Crooked Vultures au Zenith la semaine passée, mais je ne m'attarde pas

Hier au soir, j'étais au Bataclan pour voir Bad Religion

Putain, deja 30 ans au compteur. Les tee-shirts de la boutique sont là pour le rappeler aux plus jeunes. Une vingtaine d'albums, pas moins de 3 Dvd, Bad Religion est un groupe prolifique, même si le rythme se ralentit quelque peu depuis quelques années. J'avais raté leur précédent passage il y a de cela 6 ans, et je m'en étais mordu les doigts. Cette fois, j'ai assuré, j'avais mon billet 5 minutes après la mise en vente des billets
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas et malheureusement ils sont trop nombreux, sachez que le groupe est le précurseur d'un punk rock mélodieux et engagé. Greg Graffin en est le leader. Multidiplomé, il enseigne à la célèbre UCLA la biologie de l'évolution. Brett Gurewitz guitariste, est l'autre pierre angulaire du groupe. Créateur du label Epitaph, dont Offspring fait partie par exemple, il a connu de très nombreux déboires suite à l'addiction a des substances illicites.  Jay Bentley à la basse fait partie du combo de départ, et Brian Baker a rejoint le groupe en 94 après avoir refusé une offre de collaboration avec R.E.M, rien de moins. Greg Hetson est le troisième guitariste du groupe, et Bruce Wackerman complète le groupe à la batterie. 

Ce soir au Bataclan, peu de monde à l'intérieur de la salle à 20 H heure de début des hostilités. Un groupe français assure la 1ère partie, le pauvre, car le public sera bien dur avec lui, sans que ce soit justifié par ailleurs, j'ai deja entendu bien pire. Pas facile de passer avant une telle légende.

Mais rapidement, la salle se remplit et elle est absolument full lorsque Bad Religion commence son show à 20h50. Dès les essais de matériel avant, on se rend compte que le son de chaque instrument est vraiment excellent. Félicitations parce que ce n'est pas aussi fréquent, et dès l'apparition du groupe, et les 1ères notes jouées, ca se confirme : le son est de très haut tant au niveau qualitatif que quantitatif. Ca déménage à mort dans le Bataclan. Précision importante, ils ne sont que 5 sur scène, Brett ne faisant plus partie du groupe, dommage l'espoir fait vivre. La liste des morceaux est sans surprise pour qui a consulté un peu l'internet avant, une majeure partie des titres étant les mêmes sur toute la tournée, en particulier l'ouverture et le final qui ne varient pas. Ca joue très vite et très bien, et avec quelle énergie, ça fait plaisir à voir. Enfin un concert sur des bases saines :  pas de décor exubérant, seulement une tenture avec la croix barrée et des pictogrammes. Ca sent l'herbe dans toute la salle, ça sentait fortement la bière dans la rue à l'extérieur d'ailleurs, et pour sûr que ca doit sentir la sueur dans les premiers rangs au vu de la chaleur qui règne à l'intérieur et de la foule qui saute dans tous les sens. Un vrai concert sans fioritures, que de l'artillerie lourde, que du bonheur quoi. Les titres s'enchainent à une vitesse sidérale, Greg est causant ce soir, Jay fait plaisir à voir, tellement il a l'air heureux d'être la ce soir. On apprend entr'autre qu'un nouvel album est quasi bouclé, et qu'il faudra mettre la main à la poche. 

C'est quasi fini à 22H15, quelle claque, leur discographie a vraiment de la gueule. Un concert en tout point conforme a ce que j'en espérais, en un mot exceptionnel. je suis aux anges en sortant.

Liste des titres joués :

Do What You Want / Ouverture / Sinister Rouge / New Dark Ages / Recipe for Hate / Flat Earth  Society / Before You Die / A Walk / How Much is Enough / No Control / Requiem for Dissent / Atomic Garden / Epiphany / Suffer / No Direction / Los Angeles is Burning / Germs of Perfection / Man with a Mission / I Want to Conquer the World / Generator /Materialist / Fuck Armageddon...This is Hell / Along the Way / Infected / American Jesus
Rappel :
Punk Rock Song / 21st Century Digital Boy / Sorrow

A noter que la liste de last fm est complètement fausse, je ne sais pas ou ils l'ont pêchée. Personnellement, je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils n'aient pas omis de jouer How Much is enough. Il me semble qu'ils ont enchainé A walk & No Control

http://www.badreligion.com/


----------



## FANREM (18 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8lOu1FJCxWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (10 Juillet 2010)

Prince hier soir à Arras dans la citadelle 
Funky à souhait, en pleine forme, super ambiance 

(désolé teo, j'y suis allé à la dernière minute because invitation surprise :style


----------



## Kardinal (13 Juillet 2010)

Je suis aller voir TAT au Cantada II à Paris.




C'est un projet Dark Folk Lyonnais très haut de gamme, et pour cet fois, nous avons eu le droit a un superbe récital classique à la guitare avec du Jean-Sébastien BACH, Agustin BARRIOS, etc...  

Je vous invite d'ailleurs a découvrir gratuitement TAT, le premier album étant téléchargeable sur leur site : http://tat.darkfolk.free.fr


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juillet 2010)

vu hier soir au paléo, General Elektriks
j'y suis allé en grande partie pour eux et ben putain je le regrette pas 
un son miam, une lumière au poil, Norbert (batterie) au top (avec un _solo_ de 7 bonnes minutes à la fin du concert :love, et Hervé à 200% derrière ses claviers  (il vous met en transe ce bonhomme)

rhaaaa :love:






et comme les Suisses des fois ils font les choses bien, ben on peut écouter certains concerts du festival là et en particulier celui de GE ici


----------



## kisco (26 Juillet 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> et comme les Suisses des fois ils font les choses bien, ben on peut écouter certains concerts du festival là et en particulier celui de GE ici



On peut aussi écouter/télécharger certains concerts depuis le site de la radio Couleur3:
téléchargement : http://www.rsr.ch/#/operations-speciales/paleo-festival-2010/podcast/
écoute (jour par jour) http://www.rsr.ch/#/operations-speciales/paleo-festival-2010/


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2010)

Avec un peu de retard... 

Le 18 juin, suite à ce fil, avec qq membres émérites de ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans la fosse (et parait-il 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 planqué dans les tribunes  ), rdv était fixé au Stade de France pour THE concert.

Bcp bcp de monde, de 7 à 77 ans (si si) et une grosse ambiance. Après Killing Machine puis Slash en premières parties, le moment tant attendu arrive 






et d'un seul coup, le SdF s'embrase  :love:

La setlist fait la part belle aux vieux albums du groupe (les meilleurs à mon avis, mais ce doit être paske j'étais jeune à l'époque :rose:  ).





photo ©mackie

Le groupe mouille le maillot (surtout Angus  ), le show est carré, bien rôdé mais manque peut-être un peu de spontanéité.

Quoiqu'il en soit, bonne soirée avec les potes


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avec un peu de retard...
> 
> Le 18 juin, suite à ce fil, avec qq membres émérites de ce forum
> 
> ...



j'étais dans la fosse mais sur le coté gauche   (mais va savoir pourquoi mon frère, a encore cette fois, gagner des places VIP  Sinon Killing Machine chez a chier, Slash c'est autre chose :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Slash c'est autre chose :love:


 
Bah, surtout qu'il avait Céline Dion au chant, ça donnait d'enfer !
Hé hé.


----------



## FANREM (27 Juillet 2010)

Dandy Warhols, la Cigale, le 26 Juillet 2010

En vacances dans le Sud, je suis arrivé avec 1 H d'avance à l'aéroport de Nice, pour finalement voir l'avions décoller avec 45 min de retard sur l'horaire prévu. Tout ceci me propulse à 19 h 10 dans l'Orlyval pour prendre le RER jusqu'à la Gare du Nord, et finir par les 3 dernières stations de métro qui m'amènent à la Cigale à 20 H pétantes. Ouf, c'est pile l'horaire convenu et si je n'ai pas mon billet en poche, mon fils arrive juste après que j'ai eu pu échanger quelques mots avec des copains - Salut Stéphane - qui malheureusement pour eux n'ont pas de billet en poche. Tout ça pour quoi ? pour voir les Dandy Warhols tout simplement un évènement immanquable pour moi. Des affichettes sur les portes informent un concert complet et les vendeurs au noir n'ont aucun scrupule à proposer des billets à 150  alors qu'ils ont été achetés 27,50.

Lorsque je pénètre dans la salle, elle est bien remplie, et le peu de place qui reste sera bientôt occupé par tous ceux qui font la queue au bar, soyons en sûrs au vu de la file d'attente devant celui-ci. A 20h30-35, ils pénètrent sur scène, et c'est une ovation très longue qui salue leur arrivée. Le décor est très simple : 4 énormes lampes  japonaises de fort diamètre tout de même, et c'est tout. Chez eux, l'emballage n'est rien et seule importe la musique.  Après quelques accords d'échauffement, les premières mesures de Mohamed retentissent. Franchement, ca coince quelque peu question son, j'ai deja entendu nettement mieux, ainsi que question lumière, où immédiatement un nuage de fumée épaisse recouvre la totalité de la scène. A croire que le volcan islandais déverse son nuage sur Paris ce soir. Par contre question ambiance, on est servi, la salle est prête et démarre au quart de tour. Avec la chaleur qu'il fait à l'intérieur, pas besoin d'échauffement préalable, faut il le souligner. Suit WUTBF qui déclenche pogos et des mouvements de foule qui font plaisir à voir, Shakin suit et annoncé en français Bienvenue dans le monde conclut la mise en oreille de la soirée. A noter que ces 4 premiers morceaux ont été joués en quasi 25 minutes, et que le son sert maintenant nettement meilleur.  Un premier slam confirmera l'enthousiasme dégagé par leur prestation de ce soir, et s'ensuivront bien d'autres sauts depuis la scène qui contribueront à faire monter l'ambiance encore d'un cran (s'il en était encore possible), et nous aurons droit à une intervenir de Zia pour demander aux gens un peu de douceur et de respect par rapport aux gens des premiers rangs. A partir de là, tout s'enchaîne avec maestria et sur un tempo très très planant. Courtenay irradie la scène avec une batterie électronique, et pour un groupe qui ne possède pas de bassiste, Zia particulièrement en forme, en beauté et souriante ce soir, fait claquer les HP comme personne, et tire de son vieux Korg des sons invraisemblables. Junkie, Bohemian, tout le meilleur de leur répertoire y passe ce soir, et que dire de Godless qui donne à Pete l'occasion de mettre son jeu de guitare en évidence. Que dire de plus, les slams n'arrêtent plus - mention spéciale à celui qui communique à toute la fosse son enthousiasme et qu'on voit les jambes en l'air la moitié du concert -  le sol vibre comme un trampoline, nous sommes tous trempés de sueur, et c'est absolument magique. Boys better avec un final tronqué, Holiday avec Courtenay en solo, que du bonheur. Ca se termine par un morceau tiré en longueur à outrance qui ne doit pas être loin d'appartenir à leur 1er album blanc. Zia tire des sons de son clavier comme si elle ne voulait pas quitter la scène, c'en est tellement vrai qu'elle vient terminer par une chanson enfantine et c'est déjà fini.

Que dire de ce concert ?
Le groupe est au sommet de sa forme, et ce soir ils étaient particulièrement inspirés et terriblement planants. Même si le son de la salle n'est pas exceptionnel, le rendu de la voix de Courtenay était particulièrement réussi avec ce qu'il faut d'effet pour faire passer de l'émotion. Pas facile d'être un putain de Warhols comme annoncé au début, ce qui est génial avec ce groupe, c'est que chaque concert est différent, et même si la liste des tires joués était très proche de celle du Bataclan, il y a peu finalement, l'évolution du groupe pour qui les suit évidente, et le ressenti du concert très différent. En tout cas, ils ont dans leur répertoire de quoi jouer sur scène au moins 2 fois plus longtemps, sans que l'on s'ennuie une minute. Mieux, on en redemande
En conclusion, jeudi soir, ils se produisent à Port Grimaud dans le cadre du Festival Plage de Rock gratuitement qui plus est. J'en suis vert d'être obligé d'être sur Paris cette semaine alors que je passe toutes mes vacances à 1/2 H de là. Je me demande bien comment ils vont être accueillis par des spectateurs qui n'ont certainement pas la moindre connaissance de leur existence, ni de leur répertoire. Ce soir, le public de connaisseurs soyons en sûrs a eu droit a un concert somptueux, un vrai concert Rock 'n' roll, une énorme fête. Vivement le prochain, j'y serai sans l'ombre d'une hésitation.


----------



## FANREM (11 Décembre 2010)

La vie réserve parfois des surprises insoupçonnables, qui tiennent à un fil. Dans mon cas, au fait que j'ai un téléviseur branché en permanence sur MTV2, et donc par un beau jour de fin Septembre, une musique musclée et entraînante attire mes oreilles, et me fait lever la tête. Quelle n'est pas ma surprise de voir qu'en plus d'être accroché par la musique, la fille qui tient le micro a un look bien affirmé et des attributs qui ne peuvent qu'émouvoir n'importe quel mâle normalement constitué, et c'est bien le moindre des compliments que je puisse écrire. Imaginez une très jeune fille à la chevelure démesurément longue et blonde en nuisette et bas résille, avec les yeux noirs surmaquillés sur scène, terriblement sexy et provocante en diable qui pour ne rien gâcher pratique une musique très Rock and Roll à écouter très fort et sans modération. Le premier effet Kiss Cool, dans mon cas. Et puis au fil du temps, les clips s'enchainent, quatre au total, tous aussi excellents les uns que les autres, tous dans un genre totalement déjanté et décadent, et tous avec une musique et des refrains qui tournent dans ma tête comme un tourbillon sonore. J'en ai tellement entendu que j'ai tenté d'acheter le disque annoncé sur le net comme sorti le 30 Aout sans succès, et il restait totalement introuvable en France mi-Novembre. Alors que je pensais être très en retard, j'étais très en avance, puisqu'il n'est sorti officiellement dans notre pays que le 6 décembre, et encore très confidentiellement. Les Fnac de Villebon ne connaissaient pas et celle de Forum n'en avait plus le moindre en stock, tant et si bien qu'il a fallu courir à Montparnasse pour acheter un des 7 encore dispos pour la région parisienne.

Entre temps, j'avais pris mon billet pour le concert de ce soir, et j'avais recommandé chaleureusement à des amis d'en faire de même, mais dès le lendemain, toutes les places étaient totalement vendues. Il faut dire que la salle pour l'avoir souvent pratiquée est minuscule (selon les sources 300 à 500 places), et le son y est toujours fort, pour ne pas dire très fort. La veille du concert, il avait tellement neigé que toute la région parisienne avait enregistré des bouchons record et que je balisais quant au bon déroulement du concert. C'est donc avec beaucoup d'avance que j'assure une venue en transport en commun, et j'arrive devant la salle avec 1H10 d'avance. Quelle n'est pas ma surprise de constater qu'il y déjà une queue impressionnante qui attend l'ouverture des portes. Je me promène donc un peu dans le quartier, et puis me mets sagement dans la file d'attente, où un copain vient me rejoindre un peu plus tard. A l'ouverture des portes, nous sommes les premiers au bar, et pénétrons dans la salle pour nous mettre juste derrière la console sur une estrade surélevée, face a la scène d'ou la vue est parfaite.

Le concert débute a 21H05, et dès leur entrée sur scène ils sont accueillis dans la salle par une clameur des cris stridents, et dès les premières notes de "Since You're Gone" qui entame le set, les choses semblent très claires : le son est vraiment excellentissime, le groupe dégage une énergie peu commune et la belle possède un charisme incontestable et incontesté. Elle apparait exactement dans le même tenue que la veille sur le plateau du Grand Journal de Canal +, c'est à dire exactement comme je l'imaginais avec des jambes très longues, des bas résille d'un rouge profond, un choc absolu pour les yeux et les oreilles. Ensuite, suivent Light Me Up, puis My Medecine (si ma mémoire est bonne). La belle enlèvera sa veste dès l'entame de ce 3eme morceau, provoquant  l'hystérie dans les premiers rangs. Entre temps on a droit à Miss Nothing et Goin' Down enchainés comme dans l'album et dont le rendu est absolument exceptionnel en live Quelle énergie, que ce soit les musiciens ou Taylor, ils sont tous absolument parfaits !!! les spectateurs apprécient manifestement, et le leur rendent bien : a la fin de chaque morceau, ce ne sont que cris, hurlements et sifflets, et je n'ai non plus  jamais vu de ma vie un tel nombre de téléphones en train de filmer un concert : une marée bleue dans toute la salle. Le show se poursuivra sur un rythme aussi endiablé, tout juste entrecoupé par l'interprétation très touchante de  Nothing Left To Lose, morceau relativement plus calme. Ensuite ils nous gratifieront d'une reprise de Audioslave, Like a Stone - ce groupé étant annoncé comme un de ses favoris -une interprétation de Zombie, morceau qui ne figure pas sur l'album pour se conclure  par un Factory girl de toute beauté. Sur la console de son, alors que le niveau maxi est clairement indiqué comme 105 dB, les diodes indiquent fréquemment 108, quand on sait que une différence de 3 dB veut dire 2x plus fort, je vous laisse imaginer le niveau sonore dans la salle. Ensuite 2 morceaux en rappel dont en conclusion le sublime Make Me Wanna Die, le premier extrait de l'album et certainement leur morceau le plus connu. Le sonomètre atteint le niveau record tellement invraisemblable de 111 dB que le gars a la console sort son téléphone et prend les chiffres en photo comme pour immortaliser cet exploit. Ils quittent la scène sous une ovation parfaitement méritée après avoir assuré revenir en Mars et que l'annonce des dates se ferait sur Twitter.

Dans la salle, c'est l'émeute pour récupérer les feuilles de set-list, les baguettes et même les bouteilles d'eau stockées sur la scène, c'est tout dire. Le concert a été exceptionnel de bout en bout, et la soirée est passée à une vitesse vertigineuse. Nous avons été particulièrement chanceux d'avoir droit a presque une heure de spectacle, autre exploit lorsqu'on sait que le Cd ne dure que 34 minutes, et que certains de leurs shows se limitaient à 6 ou 7 morceaux. Apparemment, la belle aime notre belle capitale, et c'est tant mieux. Dehors, le sol est toujours aussi glacé, mais j'ai la tête complètement en fusion, et le coeur rempli de bonheur. La vie est belle, j'en redemande, sûr que je serai présent la prochaine fois.

Passage au Grand Journal de Canal +
http://gallery.me.com/jfdenizot#100203

Video du clip Miss Nothing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2010)

The Young Gods, La Maroquinerie, 7 décembre 2010
Première partie, Evelinn Trouble, zurichoise venu pour la soirée.
Je ferai plus court que notre ami Fanrem&#8230; et je confirmerai que la salle n'est pas très grande, juste comme j'aime pour ma part et que le son peut y être très fort 
Evelinn Trouble m'a séduit, seule sur scène. Comme un vent frais et rageur. J'ai eu l'impression d'être dans un squatt' helvète il y a des années, un côté brut qui raye le son jusque dans les recoins des murs de pierre crayeuse. Sa trombine aussi, redhead speed, un peu gauche, ce maquillage bad girl, le peu d'explication, le français, c'est un putain de langue à parler, hein ? J'ai beaucoup ri -pardonne-moi, Evelinn- quand tu as annoncé une reprise de Grace Jones [Nightclubbing  ]). Mais c'est vrai que c'était plus l'esprit de la reprise de Jones que celui de Pop/Bowie .Il y a quelques morceaux sur sa page Myspace. J'aurai aimé y retrouver un des morceaux joués qui m'a fait particulièrement frissonner, ému.

Puis, les 4 Gods montent sur scène (ils sont 4 maintenant, même si j'aurai gardé le logo intact original).
Comme un cadeau, ils commencent par _Blooming_, mon préféré sur leur dernier disque CD. Cette ambiance quasi végétale et humide (à quand une nuit avec L. Garnier ? Ils se comprendraient j'en suis certain). Et toujours ce son. Quand je les entend en live, j'ai toujours l'impression de ce mélange son/lumière, cette chute vertigineuse dans un plasma lumineux, comme un trou gravifique qui m'entrainerait vers le Soleil. C'est récurent cette impression face à ce mur de sons. Ils sont tout ce que j'aime dans la musique, concentré dans un seul groupe. Meilleur groupe de mon monde en tout cas.
Et même pas mal aux oreilles (pas mal portaient des bouchons).
Après un court rappel, ils disparaissent. J'oublie toujours de regarder l'heure à laquelle les concerts commencent. Je suis empli d'énergie, en marchant dans la rue Boyer, encore partiellement enneigée. Ils participent aux 25 ans du Centre culturel suisse à Paris ce week-end.
Merci les enfants, vous nous faites tellement de bien 

Quelques instantanés photophones sans prétention, et un bout de _Skinflowers_ saturé en souvenir


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Décembre 2010)

FANREM a dit:


> Dandy Warhols, la Cigale, le 26 Juillet 2010



pffff..
c'est nul, je croyais qu'il y avait plus de mise à jour sur ce sujet, et  en fait si, mais pour une raison inconnue j'étais simplement "plus  abonné" !
Donc je découvre qu'aujourd'hui ce que tu viens d'écrire!
Dommage, on aurait pu y aller ensemble, j'ai fait 4 ou 5 dates des Dandys en juillet, dont celle ci..
J'ai vu aussi les BRMC, Suede, Supertramp, et d'autres..tout ces groupes pas mal de fois cette année d'ailleurs.. faudrait bien qu'on se fasse un concert ensemble un jour, car j'suis sur qu'on va parfois au même sans le savoir!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2010)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> pffff..
> c'est nul, je croyais qu'il y avait plus de mise à jour sur ce sujet, et  en fait si, mais pour une raison inconnue j'étais simplement "plus  abonné" !
> Donc je découvre qu'aujourd'hui ce que tu viens d'écrire!
> Dommage, on aurait pu y aller ensemble, j'ai fait 4 ou 5 dates des Dandys en juillet, dont celle ci..
> J'ai vu aussi les BRMC, Suede, Supertramp, et d'autres..tout ces groupes pas mal de fois cette année d'ailleurs.. faudrait bien qu'on se fasse un concert ensemble un jour, car j'suis sur qu'on va parfois au même sans le savoir!



Supertramp, j'y étais aussi en Novembre je crois.
Assis sur un gros Flight Case à la console son.
C'était cool
Excellent concert.


----------



## FANREM (27 Décembre 2010)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> faudrait bien qu'on se fasse un concert ensemble un jour, car j'suis sur qu'on va parfois au même sans le savoir!


Pour moi, c'est avec le plus grand plaisir, mon prochain, c'est PJ Harvey, sauf si je trouve autre chose avant, ce qui est loin d'etre impossible


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Décembre 2010)

PJ Harvey? Ils re-existent?? Ben dis donc.. c'est l'année des retour.. Suede, Pulp, Garbage, et j'sais plus qui encore.
Par contre, vu que j'habite à coté de Milan, j'avoue que je vais pas tous les jours en concert à Paris 
Ah j'ai vu Imelda May aussi... Va voir sur youtube, ça vaut le détour! (par ex. Johnny Got A Boom Boom)

(sorry pour l'aspect privé des mes propos.. mais on sait jamais, ça peut aussi intéresser d'autres qui lisent) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Supertramp, j'y étais aussi en Novembre je crois.
> Assis sur un gros Flight Case à la console son.
> C'était cool
> Excellent concert.



ah oui? 
tu as vu aussi Roger Hodgson?
Je n'avais jamais vu ni Roger ni les Supertramp en concert, j'ai quand même voulu profiter du fait qui tournaient en même temps (mais séparément.... )

BEAUCOUP plus d'émotions du coté de Roger, sans conteste..!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2010)

Non, pas vu Hodgson, malheureusement.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2010)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> PJ Harvey? Ils re-existent?? Ben dis donc.. c'est l'année des retour..


Euh PJ Harvey c'est une fille... Et elle n'a pas besoin de "ré-exister" puisqu'elle n'a jamais cesser de produire des albums. Le dernier date de bientôt 2 ans mais un nouveau est prévu pour février 2011


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh PJ Harvey c'est une fille... Et elle n'a pas besoin de "ré-exister" puisqu'elle n'a jamais cesser de produire des albums. Le dernier date de bientôt 2 ans mais un nouveau est prévu pour février 2011



Je sais que c'est une fille, je connais. Quand je dis "ils" je voulais dire elle et les musiciens que j'avais vu avec elles dans le passé
mais je savais pas qu'elle faisait encore quelque chose.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2011)

Hier soir, les Young Gods dans leur fief, à Fribourg, dans ma salle de concert préférée le Fri-Son.

En formation classique, ils ont joué presque l'intégralité de leur dernier album, Everybody Knows. Puis quelques autres morceaux plus anciens. Environ deux heures de concert, proche parfois de la transe (avec quelques spectateurs qui l'étaient, en transe). Un vrai bon moment.


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2011)

le dernier concert que j'ai vu c'est Arno :love: c'est la 3 em fois que je le vois en live et c'est toujours magique :love: (la premiere fois la fête de l'huma, la 2 em l'année dernière a fnac indétendances et la dans une petite salle. Je m'en lasse pas de la fin avec les filles du bord de mère :love: j'ai vu juste avant : les ogres de barback => très bon groupe mais toujours aussi chiant sur les photos  Les têtes raides :love: Oldelaf :love: :love: :love: et Bernard Lavillier :rateau:


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2011)

Michel Cloup (Expérience, Binary Audio Misfits, Michel Cloup) à gauche, Arnaud Michniak (Programme, Arnaud Michniak) à droite&#8230;

DIABOLOGUM, hier, Vendôme, grand&#8230; très grand !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2011)

Ce samedi dans mon patelin ... *"Ten Years After"* ... je me régale déjà !!!!!
Bon OK, c'est sans Alvin Lee...., mais ils ont de "beaux restes" quand même !:rateau:
Feedback dimanche !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Feedback dimanche !


Une petite merveille ... 1 basse + 1 guitare solo + 1 clavier + 1 batterie + amplis Marshall à lampes ... un concert "à l'ancienne" de 2 heures qui m'a ramené 40 ans en arrière ... de l'expérience, de la passion, de la technique, du psychédélisme et du charisme ! ... Du grand Ten Years After qui fleure bon Woodstock et qui m'a amené la larme à l'oeil (si, si ! :rateau
Leur hommage à Jimi Hendrix, Deep Purple et Jethro Tull fut un grand moment ! ... Ils étaient et sont encore "énormes" ... et j'avoue que Alvin Lee ne m'a pas manqué un seul instant !
J'étais un grand fan ... encore plus maintenant !:rateau:
A consommer sans modération !
Leur site : http://www.tenyearsafternow.com/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2011)

Et une petite photo avec mon iPhone 3G ... argh !:rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2011)

hier soir, suite un jeu sur Twitter, j'ai été inviter a une soirée privé Soshnite a la maroquinerie, au programme 3 concerts

en premiere partie il y avait Jamaica, je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça fait groupe d'ado :hein: sympa mais sans plus

[YOUTUBE]2yMA7pGM4PQ[/YOUTUBE] 

en suite en 2 eme partie, il y avait Brigitte, ça fait plusieurs moi que j'avais vu les affiches, mais je n'avais pas vraiment écouter, mais jolie surprise, c'est plein d'humour et de reprise ! 

[YOUTUBE]ZxELAP0kg5M[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour finir un DJ Set Chinese man, mais ça c'est pas pour moi :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2012)

*Superbe concert du groupe ez3kiel retransmis en direct depuis le théâtre Sébastopol à Lille ! C'est MAINTENANT !!*

http://www.ez3kiel.com/


----------



## paradize (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour !!

Après avoir mis mes envies de concert en pause, suite à des déménagements successifs / changement de région, je repars en chasse !! 

Je suis allé au festival confluences de Montereau Fault Yonne, les 2 jours à 12 euros, ça vaut le coup. 1er soir, Thomas Dutronc (que j'avais déjà vu en Alsace et Pony Pony Run Run. Ils ont mis l'ambiance, mais le public était assez mou.  Pony Pony ont fait un concert assez électro rock.

2e jour, Anthony Kavanagh, Dave et Lou Reed !! Dave nous a bien fait marrer, et on a adoré , Anthony Kavanagh aussi. 

Mais Lou Reed  , LA tête d'affiche de ce festival. En gros, il est venu prendre son chèque et a fait le minimum. Les musiciens étaient excellent par contre.

=======================================

Hier soir, un concert payé un tantinet plus cher... Les Red Hot Chili Peppers au Stade de France.

Alors là, ça faisait des années que je voulais les voir. Je ne suis pas déçue du tout, j'ai vraiment adoré. Juste un problème de sons lors d'une chanson. Ils ont enchaînés les tubes, pas beaucoup du nouvel album. Ils nous racontaient des trucs entre les chansons, mais je ne parle pas anglais, désolé. En tout cas, je suis vraiment ravie. J'avais les places depuis l'an dernier.

A venir, Muse à Paris Bercy le jeudi 18 octobre... :love:


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2014)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais rien posté
http://www.concertandco.com/critiqu...t-humbert/cirque-jules-verne-amiens/48367.htm


----------



## Slowvlaki (23 Mai 2014)

Ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas vu de concerts, mais prochainement ça va y aller fort :
Neutral Milk Hotel dimanche
Slint le 3 juin
Et Slowdive le 7 juin
Je n'aime définitivement pas Paris, mais les concerts sont tout de même un avantage


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2018)

Rammstein, samedi 29 juin 2019


----------



## paradize (4 Mai 2019)

J'ai vu Matthieu Chedid au cirque d'Hiver à Paris (le dernier concert avant la tournée). On en a profité pour aller manger au "pied de cochon" à Châtelet et match de rugby le lendemain (Tournoi des VI nations au Stade de France). Super week-end !


----------

